# knitting tea party friday 3 march '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 3 March '17

Went to bed and was asleep before midnight. Up at 3:00AM to let Snow White Kitty out - and up a little later to put Patchwork Kitty out. Then at 9:00AM Blanco barked and I got up to let him in and one SWK came back in. Of course Blanco wanted back out and when I let him out PK came back in. A little later Blanco is out on my porch barking - he wants in next door. So up I get - put on my slippers - and march across the lawn to Heidi's back door and let Blanco in. I was in my boxers and t-shirt and it is really cold outside so when I got back I went back to bed - slept until noon - I was comfy and warm - the cats were snuggled up against me - so I dozed another hour. I did finally get up and here I am feeling rested and awake.

The boys are home this today - teacher inservice day for the teachers. Avery was just over to borrow some cheese he could melt (thank goodness for microwaves) for his big pretzel. He was barefoot - just in pj bottoms. Too funny. What a dear soul he is.

How To Make Crispy Baked Sweet Potato Fries

Author: Meghan Splanw|thekitchen.com
Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients
1 large sweet potato (about 1 pound)
2 tablespoons potato starch or cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
3 tablespoons vegetable oil

Equipment
Measuring spoons
Chef's knife
Peeler
Cutting board
Baking sheet
Zip-top plastic bag
Spatula or turner

Instructions

1. Heat the oven: Arrange a rack in the middle of the oven and heat to 400°F.

2. Peel and cut the sweet potato: Peel the sweet potato and cut it into 1/4-inch-thick sticks or wedges.

3. Coat the potato in starch: Place the sweet potato in a large zip-top plastic bag, add the cornstarch and 1/2 teaspoon salt, and shake to combine. (Alternatively, place everything in a large bowl and toss together.)

4. Coat the potato in oil: Add the 3 tablespoons of oil to the bag or bowl and toss vigorously to coat.

5. Transfer to a baking sheet: Coat a rimmed baking sheet with oil. Spread the coated sweet potato wedges out into a single layer on the baking sheet.

6. Roast: Roast 15 minutes. Using a flat spatula or turner, flip the sweet potatoes and continue to roast until the fries are tender on the inside and crispy on the outside, 5 to 10 minutes more.

7. Season and serve: Sprinkle with additional salt if desired before serving.

Why Does Cornstarch Make for Crispy Baked Fries?
Take a gander at the ingredient lists of the many frozen sweet potato (and for that matter, plain ol' potato) fries available in the grocery store and you'll likely see a common ingredient: starch. Some manufacturers use rice, tapioca, or even potato starch to coat their fries to crisp them. No matter the starch, the role is the same. Pure starches have an uncanny ability to absorb moisture before being cooking by the oil and setting into a rigid (i.e., crispy) crust.

You've probably read about soaking your fries overnight or frying them twice for a really crisp exterior. Both of those steps put a lot of time between you and delicious sweet potato fries. Instead, we go straight to the point and rely on the pure starch of cornstarch to create a crisp coating.

Use Potato Starch If You Can: Potato starch makes these sweet potato fries next-level delicious, so feel free to use that if you've got it. Most of us don't keep several starches on hand, so I chose the most common starch for this recipe.

A Few Tips for the Best Baked Sweet Potato Fries

1. Cut the potatoes as evenly as possible: The more uniform the fries, the more evenly they will bake. Aim for 1/4-inch thickness. Large fries will take too long to bake, while thinner fries will bake up greasy and limp.

2. Coat the sweet potatoes well: You can toss the potatoes with the cornstarch, followed by the oil, in a large mixing bowl, but I prefer a gallon-sized zip-top bag, a la shake-and-bake. It gives a more even coating and, most importantly, I can task my kids with this step.

3. Roast them, don't bake them: A long, low bake (say 375°F or below) will result in tender sweet potatoes, but never crisp. Instead crank the oven to 400°F for a hot, fast roast. It's a critical step for a crisp coating and tender interior.

4. Flip them once, never more: You might think that flipping or turning the sweet potato fries while they bake would make for more evenly cooked fries, but the coating needs time to set before you flip the fries.
Recipe Notes: These sweet potato fries are best eaten the day they are made.

Per serving, based on 4 servings. (% daily value): Calories 206 - Fat 10.6g (16.2%) - Saturated 0.7g (3.5%) - Trans 0.1 g - Carbs 26.5 g (8.8%) - Fiber 3.4 g (13.8%) - Sugars 4.7 g - Protein 1.8 g (3.6%) - Sodium 97.6 mg (12.4%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-baked-sweet-potato-fries-241843?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TK%20Daily%2022917%20-%20The%20Secret%20to%20Crispy%20Baked%20Sweet%20Potato%20Fries%20Rachael%20Rays%2030-Minute%20Meal%20Tips&utm_content=TK%20Daily%2022917%20-%20The%20Secret%20to%20Crispy%20Baked%20Sweet%20Potato%20Fries%20Rachael%20Rays%2030-Minute%20Meal%20Tips+CID_b59f1f9b38cf84aa7ea86b5cf0971d35&utm_source=email_newsletter&utm_term=The%20Secret%20to%20Crispy%20Baked%20Sweet%20Potato%20Fries%20Is%20Probably%20Already%20in%20Your%20Pantry

Chicken Saltimbocca with Spinach and Potatoes

Author: Kelli Fosterthekitchen.com
Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

1 pound chicken cutlets
1 teaspoon dried sage
1 teaspoon kosher salt, divided
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided
12 ounces small red potatoes, cut into 1/4-inch-thick rounds
1 (6-ounce) bag baby spinach
1 clove garlic, minced
6 thin slices prosciutto
4 ounces fontina cheese, shredded

Directions

1. Arrange a rack in the middle of the oven and turn on the broiler to high. Meanwhile, cook the chicken and vegetables.

2. Pat the chicken with paper towels, then season both sides of the cutlets with the sage, 1/2 teaspoon of the salt, and pepper.

3. Heat 2 tablespoons of the oil in a 10-inch or larger cast iron skillet over medium-high heat until shimmering. Add the cutlets in a single layer without crowding the pan, working in batches if needed. Sear the chicken until the bottom is browned, 3 to 4 minutes. Flip the cutlets and continue searing until the other side is browned and the chicken is cooked through, 3 to 4 minutes more. Transfer the cooked cutlets to a plate, tent with aluminum foil, and repeat cooking any remaining pieces.

4. Reduce the heat to medium and add the remaining 1 tablespoon of oil. Add the potatoes, season with the remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt, stir to coat with the oil, and arrange in a single layer. Cook until the bottoms just start to brown, 3 to 4 minutes. Flip with a spatula and continue cooking until lightly browned and tender, about 3 minutes more. Stir in the spinach and garlic and cook until just wilted, about 2 minutes.

5. Remove the skillet from the heat. Place the chicken on top of the vegetables in a single layer. Top each cutlet with a slice of prosciutto, then sprinkle with the cheese. Broil until the cheese is melted and bubbling, about 1 minute.

Recipe Notes: Storage: Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 4 days.

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-chicken-saltimbocca-with-spinach-and-potatoes-240607?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TK%20Daily%2022917%20-%20The%20Secret%20to%20Crispy%20Baked%20Sweet%20Potato%20Fries%20Rachael%20Rays%2030-Minute%20Meal%20Tips&utm_content=TK%20Daily%2022917%20-%20The%20Secret%20to%20Crispy%20Baked%20Sweet%20Potato%20Fries%20Rachael%20Rays%2030-Minute%20Meal%20Tips+CID_b59f1f9b38cf84aa7ea86b5cf0971d35&utm_source=email_newsletter&utm_term=get%20the%20recipe

Frosted Cauliflower 

When I first got a microwave oven (a very long time ago), I took some complimentary microwave cooking classes that came the purchase. This cauliflower dish was one of the featured recipes at those classes and has been a favorite through the years.

Ingredients

1 medium head cauliflower
2 Tablespoons water
1/4 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing
1/4 cup sour cream
1/2 teaspoon salt (or garlic salt)
1 teaspoon prepared mustard
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese

Directions

1. Cut off leaves of cauliflower but leave the head whole.

2. Cut a cone-shaped section from center core for more even cooking.

3. Place cauliflower stem-side down in large casserole. Add water.

4. Cover and microwave on high for 8-10 minutes. (It should be just tender).

5. Allow to stand for about 5 minutes.

6. Combine mayo, sour cream, salt and mustard.

7. Place head of cauliflower on large serving plate and spread with sauce.

8. Sprinkle with cheese.

9. Microwave 1 minute or until sauce is hot and cheese is melted.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/frosted-cauliflower.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Kale and Brussels Sprout Caesar Salad 

In this plant-based Caesar salad, Whitney Tingle and Danielle DuBois replace the Parmesan cheese with a nutty crumble of almonds, hemp seeds and nutritional yeast. The anchovies in the creamy dressing are also swapped out for dried dulse, a savory, briny seaweed.

TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 
SERVINGS: 8

INGREDIENTS

CRUMBLE :

1/2 cup raw almonds 
1/4 cup hulled hemp seeds 
2 tablespoons nutritional yeast (see Note) 
2 teaspoons sweet paprika 
Fine Himalayan pink salt 

DRESSING :

1/2 small Hass avocado, pitted and peeled 
1 small garlic clove 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
1 1/2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1 tablespoon nutritional yeast 
1 1/2 teaspoons hulled hemp seeds 
1 1/2 teaspoons chia seeds 
1/2 teaspoon dulse granules (see Note) 
Fine Himalayan pink salt
Pepper

SALAD:

2 pounds brussels sprouts, trimmed  and thinly sliced 
1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
Fine Himalayan pink salt
Pepper
One 5-ounce container baby kale 
Lemon wedges, for serving 

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

Make the crumble:

1. In a food processor, pulse all of the ingredients until the mixture resembles fine crumbs. 2. Transfer the crumble to a small bowl and season with salt. Wipe out the food processor. 
Make the dressing:

1. In the food processor, puree all of the ingredients with 2 tablespoons of water until smooth. Season with salt and pepper.  

Make the salad:

1. Preheat the oven to 450°.

2. In a large bowl, toss the brussels sprouts with the olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

3. Spread on 2 large rimmed baking sheets.

4. Roast the sprouts, rotating the pans from top to bottom halfway through baking, until crisp-tender and lightly browned in spots, about 10 minutes. Let cool slightly.

5. In a large bowl, toss the brussels  sprouts with the kale, half of the dressing and 2 tablespoons of the crumble.

6. Serve with lemon wedges, passing the remaining dressing and crumble at the table.  

MAKE AHEAD: The crumble can be refrigerated for up to 2 weeks and the dressing can be refrigerated overnight.

NOTES: Nutritional yeast is a nutty-tasting vegan seasoning. Dulse is a red seaweed that has a faint bacon-like flavor when dried. Both ingredients can be found at Whole Foods and on amazon.com.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/kale-and-brussels-sprout-caesar-salad?xid=NL_DAILY022017

Mashed Potato Balls

You can use leftover mashed potatoes for this recipe but seriously these are so good you will be making mashed potatoes just so you can make these delicious potato balls! They are good dipped in sweet chili sauce or in plum sauce. Some might prefer ketchup, it's your preference. This is a delicious side dish.

Yield: 30 potato balls

Ingredients

1/2 cups mashed potatoes
3/4 cup grated cheddar cheese
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
4 slices bacon, fried crisp and chopped
2 tablespoons chopped chives (I omitted this but if you like onions go ahead and add them
1 teaspoon sriracha hot chili sauce
Salt and pepper to taste. I used leftover mashed potatoes and they already had salt and pepper added.
1 large egg
1 cup panko crumbs
Oil for deep frying

Directions

1. In a small bowl beat 1 egg. Pour panko crumbs in another small bowl and set aside.

2. In a medium sized bowl combine mashed potatoes, cheddar and parmesan cheeses, chopped bacon, chopped chives if using, sriracha, and salt and pepper to taste if you haven't added salt and pepper to the mashed potatoes. Mix until well combined.

3. Using your hands roll mixture into approx 1" balls, making sure you roll them as firm as possible.

4. Dip each ball into beaten egg, allow excess to drip off then roll in panko crumbs and place on a baking sheet.

5. Once all balls are coated cook in batches of six in skillet of hot oil on medium high heat until golden and crispy, approx 2 to 3 minutes. Use just enough oil so that the balls float as they fry, keep moving them around so they turn an even golden color.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/02/mashed-potato-balls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Heidi just brought me my dinner so i am going to eat - see you in a bit. MEET ME HERE! ---- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-454296-1.html#10448936


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my spot.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-452762-1.html#10410802

One of our previous regulars (*Bulldog*/Betty) has had back surgery and her DH, Jim, has been really good caring for her. She seems to be recovering well.

*Busyworkerbee* has got herself organised so she can do a regular market without needing to carry tables etc. Has been gifted a bike trailer and can fit all she needs into it. No car for the foreseeable future. Her mother and stepfather now require increased help. They are moving in with Heather's sister - which will help out both parties.

*Budasha* has been getting headaches, neck aches and sore shoulder after exercise class. Seeing doctor Tuesday so will discuss it then. After seeing the doctor she is to have an ultrasound of the shoulder done and to see plastic surgeon about the removal of a cyst (unrelated to the shoulder).

*Gwen's* Socks kitty who had been missing for 2 months turned up on the porch Sunday morning - not sure if she stayed or took aff again.

*Swedenme* has her 3rd virus for the year- this time the tummy bug that DS3 had. She is now feeling better.

*Kate's* uncle (whose wife died a couple of weeks ago) is not coping and needs extra assistance. Kate is going to tell him this but expects him to object as he is very independent. He has also been having falls.

*Southern Gal* who used to visit with us regularly just lost her DH who was her strong support and help through the frequent tough times she faced. Sounds like it was sudden and unexpected. And Julie heard from *Agnescr's* DD that she passed away in November.

*Gagesmum* has been seeing more of Greg and Gage seems to be relating better to him again. Gage had a psychiatrist evaluation this week. Gage is now on medication for anxiety and may have further testing for ADD and/or a learning disorder.

Matthew (*Pacer's* DS) has been accepted into the international disabled art competition in Minnesota.

*Sorlenna's* frustrating week has continued - even to not being to get her new teeth. However at least the brace for her hand is working so she can knit in comfort. Ordered a dress which is wonderful - but for one minor problem, the snaps are only on one side so it doesn't do up!

*Cashmeregma* has been in Canada looking for her father - no success but did find an uncle.

*Teddybear* received the results of her colonoscopy - all 3 tumours are benign though one would have become cancerous if left alone. Husband has his endoscopy with ultrasound Thursday to try to determine cause of severe nausea and vomiting with resultant weight loss.

*Jacklou* has become a great grandmother again for the 7th time, with a little girl born Thursday.

PHOTOS
8 - *Darowil* - Goat with SOKs on
12 - *Bonnie * - Funny
12 - *Gwen * - Wall/door mounted craft cabinet
18 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's drawing
19 - *Swedenme* - Baby hat
35 - *Kate* - Caitlin and Harry
38 - *Rookie* - Family weekend pics
40 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for Gwen & Brantley
44 - *Bonnie* - Silly squirrel
44 - *Fan* - Winnie the Pooh for Amelia
45 - *Gwen* - Naomi & her avocado
53 - *Pacer* - Further progress on Matthew's drawing
55 - *Bonnie* - One of Agnes' shawls (link)
61 - *GrandmaPaula* - Pileated Woodpecker 
62 - *Cindygecko* - Baby knits
62 - *Busyworkerbee* - Snake in a loo!
67 - *Gagesmom * - Monster longies
81 - *Gagesmom * - Face now on the longies
100 - *Kathleendoris * - Baby shawl
107 - *Poledra* - Purple sweater (& dogs!)
112 - *Poledra* - Yarn
117 - *Gagesmom* - Gift package from April

RECIPES
24 - *Flyty1n* - Sherry's pork stir fry with noodles (link)
66 - *Gwen* - Tilapia fillet with spinach & lemon

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES...
*1 , 25, 47, 56, 61, 62, 82 and 108 *

CRAFTS
2 - *Sam* - Tiny Stripes Cardigan + Vest (link)
15 - *Gwen * - Knitting art (link)
18 - *Bonnie* - Picture sweaters (link)
93 - *Bonnie* - Moccasins
98 - *Darowil * - Child's diamond yoke cardi pattern (link)
121 - *Darowil* - Socks

OTHERS
2 - *Sam* - Miss Fisher Mysteries books/films (links)
7 - *Darowil * - International Brotherhood of Teamsters (link)
11 - *Bonnie* - Drunk driver news item (link)
34 - *Lurker* - Funny
47 - *Lurker* - Funnies / Interesting facts
48 - *Rookie * - Galveston's Bishop's Palace (link)
49 - *Rookie* - Galveston's historic houses (link)
61 - *Rookie* - Pakzki day ( link)
65 - *Lurker * - Joyce the librarian / Funnies (link)
89 - *Lurker* - Funny
90 - *Bonnie * - Funnies??
91 - *Darowil* - Funnies
98 - *Sugarsugar* - Cane toads in Australia (link)
101 - *Lurker* - Funny
111 - *Flyty1n * - The Invercargill March (link)


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Friday already. The weeks fly by! Thank you, Sam and Summary ladies. I think I missed some pages last week????; belated happy anniversary, Gwen. Made plane reservations to go to South Carolina a week from Saturday. We have Spring Break March 13-19.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Sam and summary ladies once again. Golly don't think I've ever been on page 1 before! Just looking in before having an early night, I feel knackered today, so I'm off to bed now. Night night all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam you posted that you goofed- I almost did too. I woke up and realised that my nephew hadn't got up for cricket so I got him up. Opened my computer and thought I didn't send Kate my summary last night. Next time I do that she can text me as even if I am up I haven't always made it to the computer.
And the reason I forgot to send it was that I needed to drop Maryanne off when I was out picking up my niece around 10pm last night and figured I would send it when I got back. But no I just went to bed! Fortunately I had fixed it all up before heading out so it was ready to go.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies 
Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


Thanks once again Sam and the summary ladies. 
Swedenme, crazy that that lady was angry with you over something you had not done. After you showed her the pattern designer's name, not her daughter's, what was her response? Did you get an apology? I think she owes one to you.

Melting snow, clogged gutters so roof melt dripping down on the back deck and stairs. We are to have more snow again Monday, so expect some more frozen steps. Nice to actually see the wood on the steps now as the ice is gone. Come the real spring, I shall have help getting the tall ladder out and climb up and get those gutters cleaned of all debris.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was one crazy lady. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is the second half of the recipes i had planned on using for my opening. sorry - somehow i got twisted around. --- sam

Cardamom Rose Beignets.

prep time 20 minutes
cook time 10 minutes
total time 30 minutes
servings makes 25 beignets

Ingredients

1 1/4 teaspoons active dry yeast
2 tablespoons brown sugar
3/4 cup warm water
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup buttermilk
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon rose water (optional)
3 1/2-4 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon ground cardamom
canola oil, for deep-frying
powdered sugar, for dusting

Instructions

1. Mix the yeast, brown sugar, and water in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the dough hook. Let sit for 5 minutes and allow the yeast to proof, it will foam up.

2. Then add the eggs, salt, buttermilk, melted butter, vanilla, rose water (if using), 2 1/2 cups flour, and the cardamom, mix on medium until combined.

3. Continue slowly adding the remaining 1/2 cup of flour until it is all incorporated. The dough will be sticky.

4. At this point begin adding 1 tablespoon of flour at a time until the dough pulls away from the sides and forms a smooth ball (about 4-6 minutes).

5. Spray a bowl with cooking spray and place the dough inside, cover with some plastic wrap on top. Let rise for 1-2 hours in a warm spot, or until doubled in size.

6. Turn the dough onto a floured work surface. Roll the dough out into a large rectangle, about an 1/4 inch thick. Use a knife or pastry cutter to cut into 3×3 inch squares (about 25 squares). Cover with a damp kitchen towel while the oil preheats.

7. Place a deep, heavy bottom pot on the stove and add enough oil to fill the pot about 1 to 1 1/2 inches deep. Turn the burner to medium and preheat the oil to 350 degrees F.

8. Fry 4-6 beignets at a time depending on the size of your pot. Use a slotted spoon to flip them over every 30 seconds.

9. Fry for 2-3 minutes or until golden brown on both sides.

NOTE: If they are taking longer than 3 minutes to brown you need to turn your burner up and make sure 
your oil is at the correct temperature. Remove with the slotted spoon and place on paper towels to drain. Repeat with remaining squares.

10. Dust each beignet generously with powdered sugar. EAT!

11. Lastly - be sure to really cover those pillowy beignets in powdered sugar. It is the only way

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/cardamom-rose-beignets/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Cardamom+Rose+Beignets&utm_campaign=Daily+Email+%28Copy%29

SNICKERDOODLE CRUNCH PUDDING COOKIES

Snickerdoodle Crunch Pudding Cookies - this EASY pudding cookie recipe is a soft cookie full of crunchy cinnamon cereal and coated in cinnamon sugar! The perfect snickerdoodle recipe with a crunchy twist.

AUTHOR: DOROTHY KERN
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 30 MINUTES
YIELD: 24 COOKIES

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 cup unsalted butter, softened
3/4 cup brown sugar, packed
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 egg
1 box (3.4 ounces) Instant Vanilla or Instant Cheesecake Pudding Mix
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups Cinnamon Pebbles
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon

DIRECTIONS:

1. Note: This dough requires chilling.

2. Cream butter and brown sugar in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment. (You can also use a hand mixer.)

3. Mix in egg and vanilla until smooth.

4. Add pudding mix, baking soda, and salt. Mix until combined.

5. Mix in flour, then stir in cereal.

7. Scoop 2 tablespoon balls of cookie dough onto a cookie sheet covered with parchment or a silpat baking mat. There's no need to space them out, you're going to chill them. Cover and chill for at least 30 minutes.

8. Stir together granulated sugar and cinnamon in a small bowl. Preheat oven to 350°F. Line cookie sheets with parchment paper or silpat baking mats.

9. Roll each cookie dough ball in the cinnamon sugar and then place 2" apart on cookie sheet.

10. Bake 9-11 minutes or until the edges just start to turn brown.

11. Cool 5 minutes on cookie sheet before transferring to a rack to cool completely.

12. Store in an airtight container for up to 4 days or freeze for up to one month

http://www.crazyforcrust.com/2017/02/snickerdoodle-crunch-pudding-cookies/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Snickerdoodle+Crunch+Pudding+Cookies+by+Crazy+for+Crust&utm_campaign=20170227_m137820215_Daily+RSS+Feed+for+http%3A%2F%2Fcrazyforcrust_com%2Ffeed&utm_term=Snickerdoodle+Crunch+Pudding+Cookies

DAD'S DENVER SANDWICHES

AUTHOR: POSTED BY LORI LANGE
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 5 MINUTES
YIELD: 2 SANDWICHES

INGREDIENTS:

3 large Eggland's Best eggs
1 1/2 tablespoons whole milk
about 4 tablespoons butter
4 slices egg bread
1/2 cup finely chopped ham
1/4 cup finely chopped green bell pepper
1 1/2 tablespoons finely chopped onion
1/4 cup finely shredded cheddar cheese
salt and pepper, to taste
ketchup, optional

DIRECTIONS:

1. Whisk together the eggs and milk in a medium bowl. Set aside.

2. Add about 1/2 tablespoon butter to a large sauté pan. Heat to medium.

3. Add two slices of bread and heat until toasted.

4. Add another 1/2 tablespoon of butter, flip the bread and toast the other side. Remove to a plate. Repeat with the remaining two slices of bread.

5. Heat another tablespoon of butter in the pan.

6. Add the ham, bell pepper and onion, and sauté a couple of minutes- until softened.

7. Add the egg mixture and sprinkle cheese on top. Sprinkle salt and pepper.

8. Let the eggs cook until lightly browned underneath. Then take a rubber spatula and drag them around until cooked all the way through. Remove from heat.

Assemble the sandwiches:

1. Divide the egg mixture between two slices of bread.

2. Add ketchup, if desired.

3. Top with the other piece of bread, slice in half and enjoy!

HERE ARE A FEW MORE EGG SANDWICH RECIPES YOU MIGHT ENJOY:

1. Make Ahead Freezer Breakfast Sandwiches by The Suburban Soapbox: http://thesuburbansoapbox.com/2016/01/07/make-ahead-freezer-breakfast-sandwiches/

2. Camping Breakfast Sandwiches by RecipeGirl: http://www.recipegirl.com/2015/07/08/camping-breakfast-sandwiches/

3. Cheesy Egg, Avocado and Bacon Breakfast Sandwich by Noble Pig: http://noblepig.com/2015/05/avocado-breakfast-sandwich/

4. Protein-Packed Breakfast Sandwiches by RecipeGirl: http://www.recipegirl.com/2015/09/24/protein-packed-breakfast-sandwich/

http://www.recipegirl.com/2017/02/28/dads-denver-sandwiches/

Mortadella Reuben Sandwiches With Lemon Aioli

This clever take on the classic sandwich is enriched with melty brie and a garlicky aioli, making it great with a bright California white wine. At Union Larder in San Francisco, chef Ramon Siewert corns pork loin, but mortadella is a great store-bought alternative.

ACTIVE: 30 MIN 
TOTAL TIME: 50 MIN 
SERVINGS: 4

INGREDIENTS

LEMON AIOLI

3 large egg yolks
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon Champagne vinegar
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 garlic cloves, crushed
3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt
Pepper

SANDWICHES

Eight 1/2-inch-thick slices of sourdough bread
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened
8 ounces brie cheese, thinly sliced
1 cup sauerkraut
12 ounces thinly sliced mortadella
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
Pickles, for serving

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

MAKE THE LEMON AIOLI

1. In a food processor, pulse the egg yolks, lemon juice, vinegar, mustard and garlic to blend.

2. With the machine on, slowly drizzle in the oil until incorporated.

3. Season with salt and pepper.

MAKE THE SANDWICHES

1. Preheat the oven to 375°.

2, Spread one side of each bread slice with 1/2 tablespoon of the butter.

3. Arrange buttered side up on a baking sheet and toast until golden, 6 to 8 minutes.

4. Top 4 of the toasts with the brie, sauerkraut and mortadella.

5. In a small bowl, mix 1/4 cup of the aioli with the mustard.

6. Spread the mustard aioli on the remaining 4 toasts and close the sandwiches.

7. Bake until the mortadella is warm and the brie is melted, 8 to 10 minutes.

8. Serve with pickles and extra lemon aioli.

MAKE AHEAD: The aioli can be refrigerated for 1 week.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/mortadella-reubens-lemon-aioli

I'm not sure if I gave you this recipe before - it really does sound simple and GOOD!

HOMEMADE MANGO ICE CREAM RECIPE - NO ICE CREAM MAKER

Author: Nagi | RecipeTin Eats
PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 10 mins
TOTAL TIME: 25 mins
Recipe type: Dessert
Serving size: 139g 
Calories: 417 cal 
Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

2 large mangoes - to make 2 cups puree (Note 1)
395g / 14 oz sweetened condensed milk (1 can)
2 cups thickened cream / heavy cream, cold
⅛ Tsp yellow liquid food Colouring (optional) (Note 5)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Dice the flesh of the mango (see video for how I do it). Puree using a blender, food processor or stick blender then measure out 2 cups of mango puree (about 2¼ cups of diced mango).

2. Pour puree into a nonstick skillet over medium low heat.

3. Cook, stirring constantly, for 8 - 10 minutes or until it reduces by half.

NOTE: The test is when you can drag a wooden spoon across the skillet and the path remains there for a second (see video). Or measure out the puree to ensure it's reduced to at least 1 cup - less is even better!

4. Cool puree.

Ice Cream

1. Combine cooled mango and condensed milk in a bowl. Add food Colouring if using. Whisk until combined.

2. Beat cream with a hand held beater or stand mixer until stiff peaks form (see video).

3. Take a scoop of cream and put it in the mango mixture. Fold through until mostly combined - lumps is fine (this is just to lighten it up a bit).

4. Then pour the mango mixture into the cream. Fold through (see video) rather than mixing vigorously like you would cake batter, until lump free. This will take a few minutes.

5. Pour into a container (preferably with a lid).

6. Place a piece of baking / parchment paper on the surface. Then place lid on or using cling wrap.

7. Freeze for 12+ hours.

8. Remove parchment paper. Stand for 5 minutes to soften slightly, then scoop and serve!

NOTE: If frozen for 24 hours or longer, it will need a couple of extra minutes to soften to a scoop able consistency.

NOTES:

1. The more intense the flavour, the sweeter and more vibrant colour of the mango, the better! I have expert advice from Aussie mangoes that the mangoes with the most intense mango flavour and vibrant colour are Kensington Prides, Honey Golds and Pearls. I made mine with Honey Golds which are my favourite! However, this can be made with any type of mango - as long as they are ripe and juicy!

2. Reducing the mango puree by half is key to a more intense mango flavour in the ice cream avoiding tiny fine bits of icicles (really tiny, barely there) in the ice cream. This is because using plain pureed mango that hasn't been reduced has much higher water content and the water is what causes the icicles.

3. You can actually skip the step of reducing the mango puree. Just be aware that you will notice some fine bits of iciness in the ice cream. Doesn't bother me at all, it is still SUPER creamy!!

4. Between 12 to about 18 hours of freezing, the ice cream only needs a couple of minutes to soften before being easy to scoop and serve. After that, the ice cream becomes harder and will need around 5 minutes. The unique thing about this recipe is that the ice cream doesn't go from rock hard to melted liquid. It will soften so it's scoopable like traditional ice cream you buy in tubs from the shops!

5. You can skip the mango and just fold condensed milk into the whipped cream and add vanilla - this will make a creamy vanilla ice cream. Go wild with add INS like choc chips, nuts etc!

6. This is optional, if you want a nice mango yellow colour. I didn't use it in the photos because the Honey Golds I used were such an intense colour but I did use it in the video.

Homemade Mango Ice Cream recipe video! Two areas to note: The stiffness of the cream (it's not softly whipped, it's stiff peaks) and how thick the mango puree is when cooked down (see how when I drag the wooden spoon across the skillet, it leaves a clear path through the mango puree). Oh! And of course, notice how the ice cream is truly scoopable like real store bought tubs of ice cream!

http://www.recipetineats.com/homemade-mango-ice-cream-recipe/

I will eventually get my queue emptied. There is still a bunch to do yet. So you may be getting extra recipes for a while yet.

Just talked to Heidi - she is going to stop at Arby's and pick up two of their fish sandwiches and a large vanilla shake. Sounds like a good dinner to me. I haven't eaten yet so anything would sound good right now.

We have a blue sky- some fluffy white clouds and lots of sunshine today. It is windy though and it really makes it feel colder than it actually is. My dog yard thermometer says 24° which is probably close to the right temperature. I know it is too cold for me. --- Sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

YUM... Denver Sandwiches used to be a favorite quick dinner when in IL. I haven't done one in a long time. Reuben's are also a favorite, especially when I can find real black black bread, but never tried the lemon aoili.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


No, this seat is reserved for you. Come on in and sit down. So good to see you again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


 Really,,, be sure and say something like, "and given credit where due, I used so and so's pattern avail. at....." Maybe this poor soul thinks that if you have ever knit the pattern, it belongs to you!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

And you..... So many changes to the site and people to catch up with....... I do talk to a few on phone occasionally. Had hoped to be in Ohio last year but had a little surgery come up and the timing was such that Dr. said "no" but really looking forward to seeing some of you this year

I will be back in a few. Babysitting the two young kitties next door and want to give them a little outdoor time before it is too dark....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


How strange. Well you don't use the daughters design so you are OK. 
It is possible that someone stole the daughters design but that is not your problem. Or it is similar to something the daughter came up with (in which it is probably not original anyway). Or they are just being silly. Or...who knows?

But doesn't make for a relaxing knitting time after even when you know you are not in the wrong.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


Welcome back Jynx- I'm sure that seat is free for pull it up and have a cuppa.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


Here's a cup--it has a little kick added in.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


Wow. What nerve! I guess I stole it, too, then, since I saved it on my tablet. Good on you and can't wait to see the cardigan!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


YAAAAAY! You're back!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a cup--it has a little kick added in.


 You know me so well!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome back Jynx- I'm sure that seat is free for pull it up and have a cuppa.


I will.... Some things never change,,, Sam, you, me, all totally messed up on schedules!!!!! You, I understand, busy, bust so easy to get distracted. I didn't go to bed until 6 AM so day didn't start until 11 or so. Am I behind? Oh yes. At least there is no volleyball tournament this week-end so I COULD clean... but it is First Monday so we could hit the antique and farm stores. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> YAAAAAY! You're back!


Warts and all. (Kind of keep an eye on you with games and Facebook_ (Always cranking out such yummy things.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I will.... Some things never change,,, Sam, you, me, all totally messed up on schedules!!!!! You, I understand, busy, bust so easy to get distracted. I didn't go to bed until 6 AM so day didn't start until 11 or so. Am I behind? Oh yes. At least there is no volleyball tournament this week-end so I COULD clean... but it is First Monday so we could hit the antique and farm stores. Hmmmmmm.


I'm looking after my niece and nephew for a few weeks- and boy is it hard knowing how much to follow up on teenagers- especially when not my own. At least with mine I knew what they needed follow up on but not here. Looked after this niece for about 5 months a couple of years ago and boy can I see a difference. She was much like her brother is now (the age she was when with us). So I'm totally out of any vague routine I normally have.

I've often thought I would forget to send the summary to Kate-and finally did but remembered just in time. So now we have a back up plan and I probably won't do it again!

You will have fun working out the 'newbies' who have been around for ages.

So you still have lots of volleyball to watch clearly. hows life going for you now?
Cleaning is overrated I believe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry knitting group had off putting event.
Angelam, hope you feel better in morning.
Sam, Kate, Margaret, thank you for new we k.
Jynx, what a treat to see your posts. How are you. Missed you.
Maya and I had our walk, went to library, Joanne's, hardware store and to visit friend in hospital, and of course, another load of laundry. Knit some on my sock. Nice day.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


Welcome back! Of course there is a seat for you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello Sam and everyone, thank you Sam and summary Ladies for starting us off again. 
Just got home a bit ago and had dinner, I cheated and got a rotissary chicken for dinner. I'm several pages behind on last weeks so I'm just going to copy and past like I did last week.

Okay, one generic, big thank you to all who commented on the yarn for the Mystery sock, it's working up lovely and I cant wait until I can post a picture.



Swedenme said:


> Our mortgage was paid off a few years ago now and it was such a relief , we resisted the temptation to go for a bigger, then even bigger house when every one was throwing easy payment mortgages about and the prices of houses were rising , there are people here now stuck with bigger mortgages than the houses are now worth .
> After our drastic life changes in the last few years at least we don't have to worry about losing our home


It has to be such a huge relief to not have to worry about a mortgage payment with everything else, we will fix this house up to be what we want it to be and have paid much less than a lot of other people, we are going to put the master suite in the basement and then have the 2 small bedrooms upstairs for company or whatever. 
I completely understand trying to keep it from falling down, we have our work cut out for us, but it's worth it to not have a huge mortgage or to have one for another 25 years regardless of cost.



flyty1n said:


> Our alum is found in the grocery store on the same shelf with things like nutmeg and cinnamon. I would hope you could get some the next time you get out to do grocery shopping. It is a pickling spice and works well when one has a canker sore. A bit of alum on the canker sore seems to clear it up very quickly.


That's fabulous information, I'm filing it away for future use, I get canker sores a couple times a year and Alum would be much cheaper than that stuff they sell for them. I'll be picking some up next trip to the grocery, thank 
you.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a hello, and goodnight (again) from me! Maintenance was always an issue for me when I had my own place- BTW, I met the lady who used to own this house- and sold it to Nasir, met her just last night!


That's really cool!



budasha said:


> It's nice that they play together. I often think I should get a companion for Candy but then change my mind.


It is nice that they play, Ryssa doesn't play as much as Gizmo would like, but they do keep each other occupied for a bit. Of course then costs go up as well as then they both want my time at the same time... lolol There are good things about having only one at a time and good things about having more at once, just depends on the owner.



budasha said:


> We're having a cold weather alert today. Surprising considering how mild it was last week and then it will be mild again next Tuesday. What strange weather!


We are finally warming up again, I had layers on today, thank goodness, I had to take off layers it got so warm. Strange indeed.



budasha said:


> It must have been quite an adjustment moving from Alaska to Wy. I'm a warm weather person so can't imagine living there but I'm sure those that do just love it. The scenery there must be spectacular. What does whale blubber taste like? Spongy like octopus?


That wouldn't have been so bad but I did 15 years in San Antonio, Texas between them. LOL
The scenery is gorgeous, people either love it or hate it, I loved it but I just can't do the cold and worse, the endless dark in winter.



flyty1n said:


> Julie, were you able to learn anything more about possible problems for your home from the lady who sold it to Nasir?
> 
> I, too, am fortunate in that my home is paid off. I went small in an area which is very middle/low class so not too high cost of homes. It is a "starter" home but I consider it a "finisher" home. Prior lived in a mobile home and was treated badly with regard to having a dog, so, fortunately, that caused me to move. Now I can have a dog with no problems. Have a nice fenced back yard which Molly so enjoys.


That was indeed a divine providence, worked out to your benefit for sure. :sm24:



gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> It is freezing out there. Woke up with snow on the ground. Wind is blowing. I believe there is a weather warning out there. I got a ride to the post office to pick up a package from April.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely package to find at the post office. :sm24:

There was no way I would have moved without Ringo- he was only 3 at the time- but so few houses/landlords would allow pets of any sort. Certainly I am happy in my little house- the problems I have revolve around the hip. BTW it seems the tests are all clear, apart from a couple of Gall Stones that are not bothering me, and a small fatty deposit on one kidney. Not sure what that indicates. There is talk of a chest X-Ray, so maybe once I've had that I may hear from Orthopaedics. It is a nuisance, though, that I have piled on so much weight- I am trying to tackle that, but it is so much easier to go up, than down!
Great news that the tests are good, hopefully no problem with the heart and hopefully that will be the last test getting in the way of your surgery. It is indeed much harder to go down than up.

Thanks Kate!
It is 'lente lente' (slow slow) around our system, especially as the orthopaedic team decreed the hip was a priority 4- well down the list.
Priority 4 because they aren't living with the pain, if it was their pain I bet they'd make it a higher priority.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


We have missed you very much. Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> And you..... So many changes to the site and people to catch up with....... I do talk to a few on phone occasionally. Had hoped to be in Ohio last year but had a little surgery come up and the timing was such that Dr. said "no" but really looking forward to seeing some of you this year
> 
> I will be back in a few. Babysitting the two young kitties next door and want to give them a little outdoor time before it is too dark....


We would be delighted to see you in Ohio again this year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a cup--it has a little kick added in.


What are you serving?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was funny. --- sam

Car Trouble for the Three Friends...

Three friends, a Rabbi, a Hindu holy man and a lawyer, had car trouble in the countryside and asked to spend the night with a farmer. 

The farmer said, "There might be a problem; you see, I only have room for two to sleep, so one of you must sleep in the barn." "No problem," chimed the Rabbi, "My people wandered in the desert for forty years, I am humble enough to sleep in the barn for an evening in their memory." With that he departed to the barn and the others bedded down for the night. 

Moments later a knock was heard at the door; the farmer opened the door. There stood the Rabbi from the barn. "What's wrong?" asked the farmer. He replied, "I am grateful to you, good sir, but I can't sleep in the barn. There is a pig in the barn and my faith believes that is an unclean animal." 

His Hindu friend agreed to swap places with him. But a few minutes later the same scene reoccurred. There was a knock on the door. "What's wrong, now?" the farmer asked. The Hindu holy man replied, "I too am grateful for your helping us out but there is a cow in the barn and in my country cows are considered sacred. I can't sleep on holy ground!" 

Well, that left only the lawyer to make the change. He grumbled and complained, but went out to the barn.

Moments later there was another knock on the farmers door. 

Frustrated and tired, the farmer opened the door, and there stood... 

The pig and the cow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - you seat was always here for you waiting. you should have known that. no one was allowed to sit in it - it was just waiting for you. welcome old friend - have a seat and here is some tea. and hopefully we will see you this june along with gerry. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought it sounded good - and different - and the aoili did not seem that difficult to make. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> YUM... Denver Sandwiches used to be a favorite quick dinner when in IL. I haven't done one in a long time. Reuben's are also a favorite, especially when I can find real black black bread, but never tried the lemon aoili.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Where in South Carolina will you be? Some areas are pretty close to me.



machriste said:


> Friday already. The weeks fly by! Thank you, Sam and Summary ladies. I think I missed some pages last week????; belated happy anniversary, Gwen. Made plane reservations to go to South Carolina a week from Saturday. We have Spring Break March 13-19.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


Welcome back!!! You've been dearly missed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't it be better to have the master suite upstairs and let your guests have the downstairs bedroom - i just can't imagine sleeping in the basement - i would need a bunch of egress windows in the bedroom - at least two sides full. --- samj



Poledra65 said:


> Hello Sam and everyone, thank you Sam and summary Ladies for starting us off again.
> Just got home a bit ago and had dinner, I cheated and got a rotissary chicken for dinner. I'm several pages behind on last weeks so I'm just going to copy and past like I did last week.
> 
> Okay, one generic, big thank you to all who commented on the yarn for the Mystery sock, it's working up lovely and I cant wait until I can post a picture.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


 :sm06: I think that lady's crazy! Glad you kept going, I wonder if her daughter was taking ownership of the pattern for some reason. Oh well, that is not your concern, I wonder if the lady shows up at knitting again. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Dreamweaver!!! So good to see you here though I have seen you on FB. How are you and the family?


Dreamweaver said:


> YUM... Denver Sandwiches used to be a favorite quick dinner when in IL. I haven't done one in a long time. Reuben's are also a favorite, especially when I can find real black black bread, but never tried the lemon aoili.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful that you will be at the KAP (I hope I'm reading that correctly!) Marianne and I both missed last year too and will be attending this year.


Dreamweaver said:


> And you..... So many changes to the site and people to catch up with....... I do talk to a few on phone occasionally. Had hoped to be in Ohio last year but had a little surgery come up and the timing was such that Dr. said "no" but really looking forward to seeing some of you this year
> 
> I will be back in a few. Babysitting the two young kitties next door and want to give them a little outdoor time before it is too dark....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't it be better to have the master suite upstairs and let your guests have the downstairs bedroom - i just can't imagine sleeping in the basement - i would need a bunch of egress windows in the bedroom - at least two sides full. --- samj


No, there isn't enough room to make a master suite upstairs, we'd have to combine the two small rooms into one and then the bathroom up here would still have to be the guest bathroom or people would have to go downstairs to use the loo. 
We have decent sized windows down there so there's a quite a bit of natural light, but we need to put in new windows. We could totally get out one of them if we had to, just need a step stool. lol


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Have chatted with kehinckle this evening. She will be coming to Elm late next week to visit and see how the chaos runs at Elm during lunch service. It will likely be an eye-opener for her and hopefully it will be fun for her and my regulars.

I'm really looking forward to her visit.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love it! Chuckled outload. Thanks Sam!

My youngest DGS is spending the night here tonight. A real treat and a first at that! We made homemade pizzas for dinner and his oldest sister came an at with us. Their mom, oldest DGS, youngest and middle DGD all went to Columbia SC so mom and oldest DGS could run in a marathon tomorrow morning. They will be staying with DD's dad/other grandpa/my ex. Went to make the ice cream for dessert since I've had the ice cream attachment chilling in the freezer all week only to realize that after preparing the mixture it had to be chilled in the fridge for at least 8 hours! Once again a delay in making the ice cream but we will try it out tomorrow afternoon when DH picks up DGS from baseball practice. Youngest DGS is on a traveling baseball team this year and has a 3 hour practice tomorrow that DH will take him to it. Grandson (Lex) has just gone to bed and is quite excited about getting to be the first to sleep in the new bed in the guest room. The new bed is up on 4" risers so it is quite high and with lots of pillows on it. Nothing special; just a queen size bed but he really got a kick out of it being up so high. The blanket chest at the foot of the bed is what DH made me for Christmas one year when unbeknown to him I was making him a quilt. It has something like 7 different woods inlaid in it and a sliding shelf inside.


thewren said:


> i thought this was funny. --- sam
> 
> Car Trouble for the Three Friends...
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Have chatted with kehinckle this evening. She will be coming to Elm late next week to visit and see how the chaos runs at Elm during lunch service. It will likely be an eye-opener for her and hopefully it will be fun for her and my regulars.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to her visit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That should be a lot of fun for both of you. 
:sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i needed a laugh - hope you do too. --- sam

20 Real Newspaper Headlines
1. Include Your Children When Baking Cookies 
2. Something Went Wrong in Jet Crash, Experts Say 
3. Police Begin Campaign to Run Down Jaywalkers 
4. Drunks Get Nine Months in Violin Case 
5. Iraqi Head Seeks Arms 
6. British Left Waffles on Falkland Islands 
7. Teacher Strikes Idle Kids 
8. Clinton Wins Budget; More Lies Ahead 
9. Plane Too Close to Ground, Crash Probe Told 
10. Miners Refuse to Work After Death 
11. Juvenile Court to Try Shooting Defendant 
12. Two Sisters Reunited after 18 Years in Checkout Counter 
13. War Dims Hope for Peace 
14. If Strike Isn't Settled Quickly, It May Last a While 
15. Couple Slain; Police Suspect Homicide 
16. Man Struck by Lightning Faces Battery Charge 
17. New Study of Obesity Looks for Larger Test Group 
18. Astronaut Takes Blame for Gas in Space 
19. Kids Make Nutritious Snacks 
20. Typhoon Rips through Cemetery; Hundreds Dead


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hello Sam and everyone, thank you Sam and summary Ladies for starting us off again.
> Just got home a bit ago and had dinner, I cheated and got a rotissary chicken for dinner. I'm several pages behind on last weeks so I'm just going to copy and past like I did last week.
> 
> Okay, one generic, big thank you to all who commented on the yarn for the Mystery sock, it's working up lovely and I cant wait until I can post a picture.
> ...


Also of course it is a very common problem.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like fun - we are to have lunch on tuesday at a new restaurant in Napoleon. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Have chatted with kehinckle this evening. She will be coming to Elm late next week to visit and see how the chaos runs at Elm during lunch service. It will likely be an eye-opener for her and hopefully it will be fun for her and my regulars.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to her visit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks lovely gwen - what a nice job brantley did on the cedar chest. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I love it! Chuckled outload. Thanks Sam!
> 
> My youngest DGS is spending the night here tonight. A real treat and a first at that! We made homemade pizzas for dinner and his oldest sister came an at with us. Their mom, oldest DGS, youngest and middle DGD all went to Columbia SC so mom and oldest DGS could run in a marathon tomorrow morning. They will be staying with DD's dad/other grandpa/my ex. Went to make the ice cream for dessert since I've had the ice cream attachment chilling in the freezer all week only to realize that after preparing the mixture it had to be chilled in the fridge for at least 8 hours! Once again a delay in making the ice cream but we will try it out tomorrow afternoon when DH picks up DGS from baseball practice. Youngest DGS is on a traveling baseball team this year and has a 3 hour practice tomorrow that DH will take him to it. Grandson (Lex) has just gone to bed and is quite excited about getting to be the first to sleep in the new bed in the guest room. The new bed is up on 4" risers so it is quite high and with lots of pillows on it. Nothing special; just a queen size bed but he really got a kick out of it being up so high. The blanket chest at the foot of the bed is what DH made me for Christmas one year when unbeknown to him I was making him a quilt. It has something like 7 different woods inlaid in it and a sliding shelf inside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love it! Chuckled outload. Thanks Sam!
> 
> My youngest DGS is spending the night here tonight. A real treat and a first at that! We made homemade pizzas for dinner and his oldest sister came an at with us. Their mom, oldest DGS, youngest and middle DGD all went to Columbia SC so mom and oldest DGS could run in a marathon tomorrow morning. They will be staying with DD's dad/other grandpa/my ex. Went to make the ice cream for dessert since I've had the ice cream attachment chilling in the freezer all week only to realize that after preparing the mixture it had to be chilled in the fridge for at least 8 hours! Once again a delay in making the ice cream but we will try it out tomorrow afternoon when DH picks up DGS from baseball practice. Youngest DGS is on a traveling baseball team this year and has a 3 hour practice tomorrow that DH will take him to it. Grandson (Lex) has just gone to bed and is quite excited about getting to be the first to sleep in the new bed in the guest room. The new bed is up on 4" risers so it is quite high and with lots of pillows on it. Nothing special; just a queen size bed but he really got a kick out of it being up so high. The blanket chest at the foot of the bed is what DH made me for Christmas one year when unbeknown to him I was making him a quilt. It has something like 7 different woods inlaid in it and a sliding shelf inside.


Your spare bed looks great, Gwen. And the blanket chest is extra special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i needed a laugh - hope you do too. --- sam
> 
> 20 Real Newspaper Headlines
> 1. Include Your Children When Baking Cookies
> ...


goodness me- what bored newspaper workers get up to! Often it is deliberate, Sam.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you as always Sam and ladies. I've just realised the time so I'm off to bed shortly. I've been catching up on some Prime Suspect episodes I'd missed so didn't realise the time. I finished a small blanket for charity this week, so have been busy with that and packing up some of the items my sister left here. I've also been playing trying to get some sense from a bank and am now looking forward to a quiet weekend. Prayers for all in need. All take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you as always Sam and ladies. I've just realised the time so I'm off to bed shortly. I've been catching up on some Prime Suspect episodes I'd missed so didn't realise the time. I finished a small blanket for charity this week, so have been busy with that and packing up some of the items my sister left here. I've also been playing trying to get some sense from a bank and am now looking forward to a quiet weekend. Prayers for all in need. All take care.


Yes you are late! even for a 'night owl'!!!!!!
Sleep well!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 3 March '17
> 
> Went to bed and was asleep before midnight. Up at 3:00AM to let Snow White Kitty out - and up a little later to put Patchwork Kitty out. Then at 9:00AM Blanco barked and I got up to let him in and one SWK came back in. Of course Blanco wanted back out and when I let him out PK came back in. A little later Blanco is out on my porch barking - he wants in next door. So up I get - put on my slippers - and march across the lawn to Heidi's back door and let Blanco in. I was in my boxers and t-shirt and it is really cold outside so when I got back I went back to bed - slept until noon - I was comfy and warm - the cats were snuggled up against me - so I dozed another hour. I did finally get up and here I am feeling rested and awake.
> 
> ...


You had quite a night with the kittys and the dog. It's a wonder you got any sleep at all.

Now I know why my sweet potato fries haven't crisped...lack of starch. Will try that next time. I made the cauliflower, turmeric soup the other night and it turned out quite good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, blanket chest is stunning.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm looking after my niece and nephew for a few weeks- and boy is it hard knowing how much to follow up on teenagers- especially when not my own. At least with mine I knew what they needed follow up on but not here. Looked after this niece for about 5 months a couple of years ago and boy can I see a difference. She was much like her brother is now (the age she was when with us). So I'm totally out of any vague routine I normally have.
> 
> I've often thought I would forget to send the summary to Kate-and finally did but remembered just in time. So now we have a back up plan and I probably won't do it again!
> 
> ...


I agree on the cleaning.... but a certain amount has to happen to function!!!

Boy, do I hear you on the teens. Our alley kids have a boy just learning to drive, transition to a new private school, having some issues, very good athlete but typical growing pains.... and we are sort of an unofficial safety zone/sounding board. It is a different time from when mine were that age.... so I don't envy anyone dealing with all that comes with growing up these days.

Our precious 16 yr. old lost her boyfriend to suicide this past August (running from her house saying he would kill himself and did.) 2 weeks later, her sister left for Ireland so lost her sounding board and "big sis". We all went to Ireland at Thanksgiving (and France and England for some of us) but returned to 2 suicides that were very close to our family.. a 16 yr. old girl and her father a week later. Needless to say, this did not help Livey. We managed to cobble together a real Christmas, though no one was really in the mood. She is in counseling every other week and I see glimpses of her old quirky personality. Just hate that she has had to learn some hard life lessons so young. Life goes on and all are very busy. We now tape all Livey's games for U-tube and recruiting purposes. I gave her my car for her birthday (right after I had $5,000 of work done due to a bad storm that required new roof and so many other things) so she is mobile and hostile... but I still try to have some "girl time" to get a read on how she is really doing and to make sure she knows what happens at Grandma's stays at Grandma's. It isn't our job to raise her but it is our job to totally support her and let her know we are ALWAYS here and in her corner 24/7.Rachel is back and in Austin and we try to keep up with all that... I think she will probably try to work there during the summer and I hate that for both the girl's sake (and mine.) Love to have time with them and they are growing so quickly. Which brings me to the last thing....

Guilt, angst, issues.... you name it... have moved mom twice, sold her house, hired extra help. Final page. She is now in Missouri near brother and in assisted living. It wasn't handled well, hate it, but it is what it is and it was time to reclaim my life and be here for my family.... especially since I've had a couple more operations and a round of MRSA trying to clean up the mistakes the Dr.s made...... Bottom line, I'm FINE if they would just leave me alone! Had lots of computer issues, kinda sad and down for awhile... but time to get off my rear and rejoin the human race.... Looking forward to figuring everyone out... AND the site... I've forgotten more than I ever knew!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice to see you back Jynx. You have been missed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love it! Chuckled outload. Thanks Sam!
> 
> My youngest DGS is spending the night here tonight. A real treat and a first at that! We made homemade pizzas for dinner and his oldest sister came an at with us. Their mom, oldest DGS, youngest and middle DGD all went to Columbia SC so mom and oldest DGS could run in a marathon tomorrow morning. They will be staying with DD's dad/other grandpa/my ex. Went to make the ice cream for dessert since I've had the ice cream attachment chilling in the freezer all week only to realize that after preparing the mixture it had to be chilled in the fridge for at least 8 hours! Once again a delay in making the ice cream but we will try it out tomorrow afternoon when DH picks up DGS from baseball practice. Youngest DGS is on a traveling baseball team this year and has a 3 hour practice tomorrow that DH will take him to it. Grandson (Lex) has just gone to bed and is quite excited about getting to be the first to sleep in the new bed in the guest room. The new bed is up on 4" risers so it is quite high and with lots of pillows on it. Nothing special; just a queen size bed but he really got a kick out of it being up so high. The blanket chest at the foot of the bed is what DH made me for Christmas one year when unbeknown to him I was making him a quilt. It has something like 7 different woods inlaid in it and a sliding shelf inside.


Oh what fun! 
Hopefully you'll get to make ice cream soon. 
Love the new bed, I bet he's having fun, I bet this isn't the last time he comes to stay at grandma and grandpa's. 
The chest is lovely too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I forgot it was time for the new TP. I'll have to finish last week's and then catch up here! Great evening last night with my DS and the boys. Today we had lunch at DD's school. Her 1/2 sister had come to spend the day with her. She is a senior in high school, and going to Texas Tech in the fall. Trying to decide if she wants to be a teacher! We all went to dinner; Mexican again tonight! Two nights in a row! I'm not burned out either! Boys asleep and I'm watching the Mavs and checking email!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree on the cleaning.... but a certain amount has to happen to function!!!
> 
> Boy, do I hear you on the teens. Our alley kids have a boy just learning to drive, transition to a new private school, having some issues, very good athlete but typical growing pains.... and we are sort of an unofficial safety zone/sounding board. It is a different time from when mine were that age.... so I don't envy anyone dealing with all that comes with growing up these days.
> 
> ...


Dear Jynx, it is so good to have you back on board! We have had several months now to get used to the 'software' changes. Don't mind it myself, but then I never use the internet on my phone, people do have difficulty there I believe.
So terrible to have so many suicides so close, but you are very wise.
Wish the Mom situation would resolve quickly, but that may be a forlorn wish.
Do take care!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> What are you serving?


Anything she conjures up is delicious. (Gerry just brought me a big plate of Shepard's Pie.

THANK YOU All for the welcome back. I have missed each and every one of you. I've kept up with some news, terribly behind and in the dark on others and just cannot answer personally all the PM's that were waiting for me. Know I appreciated everyone's concerns. It has been a long 2 years, some good, some not so good... In other words, just like everyone else. I just didn't handle it all real well. I guess I just needed a little reflection time. Time to move on and get back with great people and this group is definitely made up of those....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this was funny. --- sam
> 
> Car Trouble for the Three Friends...
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23: I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> jynx - you seat was always here for you waiting. you should have known that. no one was allowed to sit in it - it was just waiting for you. welcome old friend - have a seat and here is some tea. and hopefully we will see you this june along with gerry. --- sam


Thank you, Sam.... I did know that, just didn't feel like I was great company.... You will definitely see me in Ohio and I am really looking forward to it. Gerry will need to be in TX because that is a busy time of year for the nursery and we are thinking of a trip to WI for Road America at the end of June and another jaunt through MI. We can't really stretch one trip to include it all. All is still under consideration, but I will be flying solo this time round.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i needed a laugh - hope you do too. --- sam
> 
> 20 Real Newspaper Headlines
> 1. Include Your Children When Baking Cookies
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought it sounded good - and different - and the aoili did not seem that difficult to make. --- sam


And Gerry LOVES Mortadella (sp). It will be a new spin on a classic.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello Dreamweaver!!! So good to see you here though I have seen you on FB. How are you and the family?


Still standing, Gwen (or at least sitting) Happy Anniv. a little late. We just had ours Feb. 8th. I think 53 years.... Hard to keep up when you were born married. Love your sweet new pup.... Gracie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the summaries. Brings me up to date on news that I've missed.

Glad to hear that Betty is doing well after her back surgery.
Sam - love Denver sandwiches. Haven't had one in ages. It was nice of Heidi to get your favourite sandwich for you. I had fish and chips tonight. Fish was delicious but the chips were awful.
Sonja - I wonder what ever possessed that lady to think that you stole her daughter's pattern. I hope she apologized to you.
Gwenie- your guest rooms looks so nice and comfy. Brantley did a lovely job of the chest.

Hi Jynx - so nice to see you back after all this time. I'm sorry to hear about all the upsets in your life. I hope that 2017 will be better for you and your family.

I'm caught up for now so I'm going to sign off. Back tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome back!!! You've been dearly missed.


Thanks..... Sounds like you are redoing house and staying put? I'm not up to speed on that. I will say, it is a great feeling to be without a mortgage. Our area is so in demand right now, but I don't know how we would duplicate what we have or where.... Don't like that it is creating higher taxes though.

SA had tornado last week. Guess I'm getting senile. I don't ever remember that in the past. DO you? We were down that way earlier this year for VB tourny and stopped in Waco at The Silos (Chip and Joanna Gaines ... Fixer Upper fame). Boy, has that area changed and the BEST cookies in the world. Good thing it is a 2 hour drive because I would be there every day. (After all, inch thick oatmeal cookies seem like a well-rounded breakfast to me.!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree on the cleaning.... but a certain amount has to happen to function!!!
> 
> Boy, do I hear you on the teens. Our alley kids have a boy just learning to drive, transition to a new private school, having some issues, very good athlete but typical growing pains.... and we are sort of an unofficial safety zone/sounding board. It is a different time from when mine were that age.... so I don't envy anyone dealing with all that comes with growing up these days.
> 
> ...


It is wonderful that both granddaughters have you as a safe zone, it's good for you as well as them. 
It's even more wonderful that you are doing much better healthwise. 
I keep coming across new things on the site, it's a never ending learning process I think . lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Anything she conjures up is delicious. (Gerry just brought me a big plate of Shepard's Pie.
> 
> THANK YOU All for the welcome back. I have missed each and every one of you. I've kept up with some news, terribly behind and in the dark on others and just cannot answer personally all the PM's that were waiting for me. Know I appreciated everyone's concerns. It has been a long 2 years, some good, some not so good... In other words, just like everyone else. I just didn't handle it all real well. I guess I just needed a little reflection time. Time to move on and get back with great people and this group is definitely made up of those....


You've done the best you could under all the circumstances, so I'm glad that you are making peace with everything and able to get back to enjoying life. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love it! Chuckled outload. Thanks Sam!
> 
> My youngest DGS is spending the night here tonight. A real treat and a first at that! We made homemade pizzas for dinner and his oldest sister came an at with us. Their mom, oldest DGS, youngest and middle DGD all went to Columbia SC so mom and oldest DGS could run in a marathon tomorrow morning. They will be staying with DD's dad/other grandpa/my ex. Went to make the ice cream for dessert since I've had the ice cream attachment chilling in the freezer all week only to realize that after preparing the mixture it had to be chilled in the fridge for at least 8 hours! Once again a delay in making the ice cream but we will try it out tomorrow afternoon when DH picks up DGS from baseball practice. Youngest DGS is on a traveling baseball team this year and has a 3 hour practice tomorrow that DH will take him to it. Grandson (Lex) has just gone to bed and is quite excited about getting to be the first to sleep in the new bed in the guest room. The new bed is up on 4" risers so it is quite high and with lots of pillows on it. Nothing special; just a queen size bed but he really got a kick out of it being up so high. The blanket chest at the foot of the bed is what DH made me for Christmas one year when unbeknown to him I was making him a quilt. It has something like 7 different woods inlaid in it and a sliding shelf inside.


Wonderful chest.... Love the room color too. And, yes. I will be in Ohio and thrilled to hear that you and Marianne will BOTH be there. I did speak with her before Christmas. Need to call again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you, Sam.... I did know that, just didn't feel like I was great company.... You will definitely see me in Ohio and I am really looking forward to it. Gerry will need to be in TX because that is a busy time of year for the nursery and we are thinking of a trip to WI for Road America at the end of June and another jaunt through MI. We can't really stretch one trip to include it all. All is still under consideration, but I will be flying solo this time round.


It will be so great to see you!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Where in South Carolina will you be? Some areas are pretty close to me.


Charleston


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:



> i needed a laugh - hope you do too. --- sam
> 
> 20 Real Newspaper Headlines
> 1. Include Your Children When Baking Cookies
> ...


Pretty accurate for some of the papers I've seen lately! Such wordsmiths.... :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just marking my spot.

Went out for supper with Greg. Enjoyed our time together. He is supposed to call me when he gets back to town and hopefully we can get together. 

Off for now. Will check in later.????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks..... Sounds like you are redoing house and staying put? I'm not up to speed on that. I will say, it is a great feeling to be without a mortgage. Our area is so in demand right now, but I don't know how we would duplicate what we have or where.... Don't like that it is creating higher taxes though.
> 
> SA had tornado last week. Guess I'm getting senile. I don't ever remember that in the past. DO you? We were down that way earlier this year for VB tourny and stopped in Waco at The Silos (Chip and Joanna Gaines ... Fixer Upper fame). Boy, has that area changed and the BEST cookies in the world. Good thing it is a 2 hour drive because I would be there every day. (After all, inch thick oatmeal cookies seem like a well-rounded breakfast to me.!)


Yes, we are settled in for the long haul for a few years, we may end up back in Texas some day, after all, David is a Texas boy born and bred. lol And I really miss the food. But we will start doing the reno on the house in the near future.

I know, right!? I know we've had them around the area but not in SA, that's just wild. 
LOL! David agrees with you on the oatmeal cookies for breakfast, I would like to get up that way next trip to Texas, we went in September to SA but only made it as far as Gruene and Boerne. David owes me a trip to Dublin to the Dr. Pepper museum.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i needed a laugh - hope you do too. --- sam
> 
> 20 Real Newspaper Headlines
> 1. Include Your Children When Baking Cookies
> ...


 :sm04: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


That's horrible! Glad you decided to persevere and prove your innocence. Very rude to make accusations without proof.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i needed a laugh - hope you do too. --- sam
> 
> Oh Sam, these were so funny. Here I am all alone laughing out loud. When my 3 kids were home, we had a long running bulletin board in our dining room where we had funny headlines.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Big hugs, Jynx. 

Gwen, beautiful chest and room. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Jynx, it is so good to have you back on board! We have had several months now to get used to the 'software' changes. Don't mind it myself, but then I never use the internet on my phone, people do have difficulty there I believe.
> So terrible to have so many suicides so close, but you are very wise.
> Wish the Mom situation would resolve quickly, but that may be a forlorn wish.
> Do take care!


Glad to be back... So hope they can get your hip fixed sooner than later. Pain not only hurts, it wears one down.

As to mom. It IS resolved. I just don't like it or the way it was done, but have to own my part of it and make peace. It is just a shame that differences of opinions, lack of support, but all of us loving mom, has caused a tear in the fabric of the family.... Not a big one, but I'm tired of mending.... She has always been the biggest Chicago Cubs baseball fan and Gerry and I ran up to Chicago and put her name on the wall at Wrigley Field when they won the World Series and sent a T-shirt and some pictures.. She did get a kick out of that. The best part was getting to barge in on Rookie and meet Dawn.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be so great to see you!


Are you going to be there? That would be fabulous... I've been watching the flytying sagas. Gerry wanted me to take up fly fishing had we moved to CO. I was all for it until I saw the cost of the lovely, but pricey shirts and gear! Everyone needs a hobby......


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my spot.
> 
> Went out for supper with Greg. Enjoyed our time together. He is supposed to call me when he gets back to town and hopefully we can get together.
> 
> Off for now. Will check in later.????


It's lovely to hear that you had a great time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, catching up finally on the last week, and glad to hear your tests came back good. One step closer to the hip repair.

I was going to work on a hat but realized I had a wrong multiple in what I wrote down, so back to the graph paper. 

I tried the new herbal mix yesterday, taking two capsules with supper. I was relaxed by bedtime, almost too much! So tonight I'm trying one with a cup of chamomile. I'll find a balance, and I did sleep a little better last night.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we are settled in for the long haul for a few years, we may end up back in Texas some day, after all, David is a Texas boy born and bred. lol And I really miss the food. But we will start doing the reno on the house in the near future.
> 
> I know, right!? I know we've had them around the area but not in SA, that's just wild.
> LOL! David agrees with you on the oatmeal cookies for breakfast, I would like to get up that way next trip to Texas, we went in September to SA but only made it as far as Gruene and Boerne. David owes me a trip to Dublin to the Dr. Pepper museum.


Love both those places. We had a condo in New Braunfels and there is a great bakery there as well. I've been addicted to DP even when up north.... Never made the trip to Dublin though. If you get to TX, you had best call and we will meet you anywhere for a hug and a meal..... Now have a niece in Houston. Mt car does Dallas, Waco, Austin, NB, Gruene, SA on automatic pilot....

My new and fantastic surgeon is an East TX guy... through and through. He wrote a children's book about the catfish that ended up in the horse trough. All proceeds go to Medical Cities Hope Program for Children with cancer. I bought 2 Wed. and had him autograph them. He tells me the idea for Velcro came about from the cockleburrs (SP) in TX fields. He looks and talks like a white haired, bushy eyebrowed Mr. Rogers. Love that man.... The best of TX.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Are you going to be there? That would be fabulous... I've been watching the flytying sagas. Gerry wanted me to take up fly fishing had we moved to CO. I was all for it until I saw the cost of the lovely, but pricey shirts and gear! Everyone needs a hobby......


Yes, Marla(my stepmother) and I will be there unless something totally unexpected occurs. 
LOL! It can be a bit costly, but David fishes on a budget, a very small small budget. lol
I was going to buy him a vest but he doesn't really like all the doodads and things like that. 
But boy golly, fly tying isn't exactly a cheap hobby either, but at least we both get to use what we make. lol 
We both play with sticks, hooks, and string. :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my spot.
> 
> Went out for supper with Greg. Enjoyed our time together. He is supposed to call me when he gets back to town and hopefully we can get together.
> 
> Off for now. Will check in later.????


Good to see you, Kiddo. Been watching your darling knitting on Facebook. Hugs...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Off to check up on some of my English friends, put my farm to bed and see what misadventure G has planned for tomorrow. What I do remember vividly about this group is that it is hard to keep up! Hoping getting in at the beginning of the week will make that easier. See you all tomorrow. Keep those needles clicking!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check this out. recipes for days. --- sam

http://www.yummly.co/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love both those places. We had a condo in New Braunfels and there is a great bakery there as well. I've been addicted to DP even when up north.... Never made the trip to Dublin though. If you get to TX, you had best call and we will meet you anywhere for a hug and a meal..... Now have a niece in Houston. Mt car does Dallas, Waco, Austin, NB, Gruene, SA on automatic pilot....
> 
> My new and fantastic surgeon is an East TX guy... through and through. He wrote a children's book about the catfish that ended up in the horse trough. All proceeds go to Medical Cities Hope Program for Children with cancer. I bought 2 Wed. and had him autograph them. He tells me the idea for Velcro came about from the cockleburrs (SP) in TX fields. He looks and talks like a white haired, bushy eyebrowed Mr. Rogers. Love that man.... The best of TX.


Deal, I would love to go up around Dallas, David has been many times since we moved here, he takes loads up quite often, and to Houston. 
I did make it to Granzins in New Braunfels to pick up bacon and dried sausages to bring back, next time I'm getting dry ice and taking the big cooler, we used to shop there every 2 weeks for meat. We made sure to get to The Gristmill to eat too, they have such great food, I always get either the beef tenderloin sandwich or salad. 
I can say I don't mind driving in San Antonio but Houston is wild I've driven there a couple times, was really happy that I never got lost. 
What a great guy, that's great what he's doing with the book, I'll have to look for that on Amazon. 
That's too funny, who'd have thunk but I guess it makes sense, those little sucker stick to everything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, catching up finally on the last week, and glad to hear your tests came back good. One step closer to the hip repair.
> 
> I was going to work on a hat but realized I had a wrong multiple in what I wrote down, so back to the graph paper.
> 
> I tried the new herbal mix yesterday, taking two capsules with supper. I was relaxed by bedtime, almost too much! So tonight I'm trying one with a cup of chamomile. I'll find a balance, and I did sleep a little better last night.


So glad that the herbs are possibly working. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Off to check up on some of my English friends, put my farm to bed and see what misadventure G has planned for tomorrow. What I do remember vividly about this group is that it is hard to keep up! Hoping getting in at the beginning of the week will make that easier. See you all tomorrow. Keep those needles clicking!


The summaries are a God send. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it won't take you very long to get up to speed - it is so good to have you back. how is gerry? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I agree on the cleaning.... but a certain amount has to happen to function!!!
> 
> Boy, do I hear you on the teens. Our alley kids have a boy just learning to drive, transition to a new private school, having some issues, very good athlete but typical growing pains.... and we are sort of an unofficial safety zone/sounding board. It is a different time from when mine were that age.... so I don't envy anyone dealing with all that comes with growing up these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you understand that there should be no quilt feelings where your mother is concerned. your brothers fell short for too long - and you shouldered it all - to your detriment. you went beyond the call of duty - let the boys handle it now. in the interest of continuing good health - don't feel guilty and let it go. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Anything she conjures up is delicious. (Gerry just brought me a big plate of Shepard's Pie.
> 
> THANK YOU All for the welcome back. I have missed each and every one of you. I've kept up with some news, terribly behind and in the dark on others and just cannot answer personally all the PM's that were waiting for me. Know I appreciated everyone's concerns. It has been a long 2 years, some good, some not so good... In other words, just like everyone else. I just didn't handle it all real well. I guess I just needed a little reflection time. Time to move on and get back with great people and this group is definitely made up of those....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell him he will be missed. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you, Sam.... I did know that, just didn't feel like I was great company.... You will definitely see me in Ohio and I am really looking forward to it. Gerry will need to be in TX because that is a busy time of year for the nursery and we are thinking of a trip to WI for Road America at the end of June and another jaunt through MI. We can't really stretch one trip to include it all. All is still under consideration, but I will be flying solo this time round.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what was the name of the book jynx and is it on amazon? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Love both those places. We had a condo in New Braunfels and there is a great bakery there as well. I've been addicted to DP even when up north.... Never made the trip to Dublin though. If you get to TX, you had best call and we will meet you anywhere for a hug and a meal..... Now have a niece in Houston. Mt car does Dallas, Waco, Austin, NB, Gruene, SA on automatic pilot....
> 
> My new and fantastic surgeon is an East TX guy... through and through. He wrote a children's book about the catfish that ended up in the horse trough. All proceeds go to Medical Cities Hope Program for Children with cancer. I bought 2 Wed. and had him autograph them. He tells me the idea for Velcro came about from the cockleburrs (SP) in TX fields. He looks and talks like a white haired, bushy eyebrowed Mr. Rogers. Love that man.... The best of TX.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


Good grief, is the woman crazy? I hope the next week goes better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I will try adding starch to my sweet potatoes next time, I never peel them, I wonder if that will make a difference? I bookmarked the mango ice cream, I tasted a mango for the first time last month & liked it
Thanks ladies for the summaries.
TeddyBear, I missed that you got your results, I'm glad all is well, hope your DH finds out what's going on soon.

Dream weaver, good to see you back. Sorry life has been so trying, terrible about the suicides, your poor GD, I'm glad your mom is finally settled & you don't have so much worry there. Hope you health issues are behind you & life will get easier

Well, I'm only on page 4 but must get some sleep. Off to quilting tomorrow & was out to a Home Routes concert tonight


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


Gosh what a nasty woman. She owes you an apology, I hope you get one.

Wow another week again. Thanks Sam and ladies once again. I meant to mention last night that I finally went back to a dance (line dancing) class again yesterday. My voluntary work days have changed which free me up to get to the class I like. I was worried that I would be exhausted after dancing 2 hours but I was good and really enjoyed it. Its great therapy for tuning out "life" for a couple of hours. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


Great to have you back with us, we have been saving your seat for you. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Julie, good news that your test results are all good. Onward and upward now towards your hip surgery. :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, catching up finally on the last week, and glad to hear your tests came back good. One step closer to the hip repair.
> 
> I was going to work on a hat but realized I had a wrong multiple in what I wrote down, so back to the graph paper.
> 
> I tried the new herbal mix yesterday, taking two capsules with supper. I was relaxed by bedtime, almost too much! So tonight I'm trying one with a cup of chamomile. I'll find a balance, and I did sleep a little better last night.


Switched from Melatonin to 2 Valerian Root before bed. (I also take one .5 Xanax). it seems to help if I just remember to get up and go to bed NOW.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Deal, I would love to go up around Dallas, David has been many times since we moved here, he takes loads up quite often, and to Houston.
> I did make it to Granzins in New Braunfels to pick up bacon and dried sausages to bring back, next time I'm getting dry ice and taking the big cooler, we used to shop there every 2 weeks for meat. We made sure to get to The Gristmill to eat too, they have such great food, I always get either the beef tenderloin sandwich or salad.
> I can say I don't mind driving in San Antonio but Houston is wild I've driven there a couple times, was really happy that I never got lost.
> What a great guy, that's great what he's doing with the book, I'll have to look for that on Amazon.
> That's too funny, who'd have thunk but I guess it makes sense, those little sucker stick to everything.


We had the condo back when the Gristmill really was just the original building with half the walls missing. Love it! There was a potter and about three other artists in town. There is a place that starts with a K.... all the German bigwigs sit there at one round table and solve the problems of the world. Great meats and we would eat breakfast and then take bacon and such back for lunch. So many good things there. Naglin's bakery... First one up had to make the trek and bring treats. There is also a Buckey's now. QUite the experience.

I'm with you on Houston. When brother lived there a long time ago, we often started out for someplace and got fed up with traffic and never made it..... Austin is not a cakewalk anymore either. I'm always lost so not a great driver, but I can do SA..

The book is self published. I know he has dome some local book signings. I just picked up at the office but his name is B. Ward Lane, MD and the book is Whiskers. We know a young boy going through chemo right now and thought it would be a nice distraction and something for quiet time....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your spare bed looks great, Gwen. And the blanket chest is extra special.


It sure does! :sm11:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> it won't take you very long to get up to speed - it is so good to have you back. how is gerry? --- sam


Gerry is Gerry, but fine. He did decide to give us all a start at the VB tournament a few weeks back. Fortunately one right near home. He hadn't eaten since 9 AM and took a Tramadol (that he is supposed to take every day but only does when he thinks he may be standing or walking a long time) but it was 3 and he hadn't eaten, realized he needed a candy bar or something and went to get one. He only made it to side of auditorium, sat down and sent a girl to get us. Livey's friend is the daughter of a Dr. who was there. Gerry had a seizure..... scary looking.... and they called an ambulance. As he was coming around, we were pretty sure what the deal was, I cancelled ambulance because I didn't want them to take him to the nearest hospital, the one I won't use anymore. We drove him to another and the care was absolutely terrific. All kinds of tests, immediate attention, didn't even ask for my ins. card. 5 hours later and $8,000 billed to the ins. company, we came home. They were going to keep him overnight but decided our thoughts were good and justtold him not to take that pill anymore! We could have made the last game but my kids would have killed me. Now, when the team has a close game, we remind them that we are old and they don't want Livey's grandfather to collapse under the strain!!! People also make sure he gets a seat, which really ticks him off...... Now, if I can just get him to follow up with that Dr. to see if it was a fluke, if he should always eat with it or if he needs something different. He will eventually.

He is currently making a very complex Japanese Tea Table for our youngest DD, who collects teapots. He is making several trips to deliver plants up to OK and loves listening to books on tape as he drives. He hasn't let me go along lately because of bumpy truck but I have a favorite yarn store up there and am going to override his objections soon.

He has decided we need to hang out with younger people. Two of his buddies (one of whom is younger) are facing tough health issues. I am convinced that the one will not leave the hospital.... I know so. The other needs a liver transplant, lots of hoops to jump through first and he has a hard time keeping chemicals balanced, staying hydrated... just looking much older than his age. I think it has made G a little more aware of our mortality. In other words, Peter Pan now knows he is going to have to grow up!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks once again Sam and the summary ladies.
> Swedenme, crazy that that lady was angry with you over something you had not done. After you showed her the pattern designer's name, not her daughter's, what was her response? Did you get an apology? I think she owes one to you.
> 
> Melting snow, clogged gutters so roof melt dripping down on the back deck and stairs. We are to have more snow again Monday, so expect some more frozen steps. Nice to actually see the wood on the steps now as the ice is gone. Come the real spring, I shall have help getting the tall ladder out and climb up and get those gutters cleaned of all debris.


No apology , I was a bit upset over it but will let it be and hopefully there will be no more instances like that .on the whole the group is very friendly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


Hello Jynx nice to see you back at the table


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Jynx, it is so good to have you back on board! We have had several months now to get used to the 'software' changes. Don't mind it myself, but then I never use the internet on my phone, people do have difficulty there I believe.
> So terrible to have so many suicides so close, but you are very wise.
> Wish the Mom situation would resolve quickly, but that may be a forlorn wish.
> Do take care!


From me too.... big hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Have chatted with kehinckle this evening. She will be coming to Elm late next week to visit and see how the chaos runs at Elm during lunch service. It will likely be an eye-opener for her and hopefully it will be fun for her and my regulars.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to her visit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm sure it will be an eye-opener for her, but how mice for one of us to see Elm and have some understanding of what you are doing. And its always so good when KTPers catch up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope you understand that there should be no quilt feelings where your mother is concerned. your brothers fell short for too long - and you shouldered it all - to your detriment. you went beyond the call of duty - let the boys handle it now. in the interest of continuing good health - don't feel guilty and let it go. --- sam


Appreciate that, and I have come to terms, but I have to shoulder some of the guilt for not following my own conscience about the way it was handled. Ted was so wrong in the way he implemented it and I have some definite resentment. I'm even hesitant to drive up for a visit because I feel I have let her down and can't face her. If I do go, brother won't know I'm we are coming and we won't be staying with him... Gerry was generous and said it would be 3 months before the bloom was off the rose and Ted and wife did less and less about including mom, etc. Well, it took less than 6 weeks.... and has only gotten worse. I know that some things are being handled that need to be handled but not in a way that gives mom a little dignity. She is loved by staff but so isolated. She can't answer her phone and I have asked Ted to call one of us when he is over and before he leaves. She can listen and would know we are all still thinking of her. It hasn't happened, though he thought it a great idea. They even went to Atlanta for Christmas, leaving her alone on her first holiday up there and didn't tell any of the rest of us...... Well, Karma is a B**** A pipe broke and flooded main floor of their house so he had to come home. Good, because mom fell getting up from DR table and had to be taken to hospital for routine eval. and he was there to get the call. (I never would have know but he accidentally butt called me from nursing facility and I called back because of all the commotion in background.) Haven't talked to him since. They didn't listen to me in the past, why bother now..... Just know that there are some things happening that are not in mom's best interest and some things that are not fair to siblings..... but ... I made a choice... Not happily. It really was time to put Gerry and my family first. (and me.) Just hate that mom is paying a stiff price and she doesn't deserve it. No one is mean to her.... just not as empathetic or going the extra mile to make some more pleasant things happen for her. Everyone is civil, but Gerry and I are both kind of the opinion that we have no need or desire to see any of the siblings for a good long time..... That is unfortunate because we have had all of them live with us at times, kept the family together and always supported them in tough times. Gerry has been around practically their whole lives. I sure hope my kids are paying attention so that we don't cause them problems when we are needing help. Rant over. I have accepted it, just not very gracious or happy about the whole thing. That said, it has made our life less hectic, more relaxed and a lot less stress I especially don't have to worry about Gerry having to take care of her if I am not able to.... and that was a large consideration for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> How strange. Well you don't use the daughters design so you are OK.
> It is possible that someone stole the daughters design but that is not your problem. Or it is similar to something the daughter came up with (in which it is probably not original anyway). Or they are just being silly. Or...who knows?
> 
> But doesn't make for a relaxing knitting time after even when you know you are not in the wrong.


It was that basic bunny graph I used for a hat 2 weeks ago , the graph itself is all over the Internet. But there is a designer who has a free hat pattern using the graph and there is another designer who has a free mitten pattern using an almost identical graph , I'm sure there will be more if I looked . I too was thinking maybe the daughter has done something similar


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love it! Chuckled outload. Thanks Sam!
> 
> My youngest DGS is spending the night here tonight. A real treat and a first at that! We made homemade pizzas for dinner and his oldest sister came an at with us. Their mom, oldest DGS, youngest and middle DGD all went to Columbia SC so mom and oldest DGS could run in a marathon tomorrow morning. They will be staying with DD's dad/other grandpa/my ex. Went to make the ice cream for dessert since I've had the ice cream attachment chilling in the freezer all week only to realize that after preparing the mixture it had to be chilled in the fridge for at least 8 hours! Once again a delay in making the ice cream but we will try it out tomorrow afternoon when DH picks up DGS from baseball practice. Youngest DGS is on a traveling baseball team this year and has a 3 hour practice tomorrow that DH will take him to it. Grandson (Lex) has just gone to bed and is quite excited about getting to be the first to sleep in the new bed in the guest room. The new bed is up on 4" risers so it is quite high and with lots of pillows on it. Nothing special; just a queen size bed but he really got a kick out of it being up so high. The blanket chest at the foot of the bed is what DH made me for Christmas one year when unbeknown to him I was making him a quilt. It has something like 7 different woods inlaid in it and a sliding shelf inside.


How exciting to have him with you for a night. And what excitement for him to have a special bed.
Think you better have a really good read of the recipe- or you might find something else tomorrow that needs doing first!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what was the name of the book jynx and is it on amazon? --- sam


Haven't checked Amazon... I don't think so as it is self published. The name is Whiskers and the author is B. Ward Lane, MD. It would be perfect for your young boys.... farm, adventure, mystery all wrapped up in one. All the profits are for children cancer charity. Just love this man. Finally, a Dr. who loves what he is doing and is always available and actually listens to patients. I even got a hug this week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow. What nerve! I guess I stole it, too, then, since I saved it on my tablet. Good on you and can't wait to see the cardigan!


Thanks a most finished just the sleeves


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


It is....it has your name on it - we've been waiting for you! Welcome home!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, so sorry knitting group had off putting event.
> Angelam, hope you feel better in morning.
> Sam, Kate, Margaret, thank you for new we k.
> Jynx, what a treat to see your posts. How are you. Missed you.
> Maya and I had our walk, went to library, Joanne's, hardware store and to visit friend in hospital, and of course, another load of laundry. Knit some on my sock. Nice day.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I will try adding starch to my sweet potatoes next time, I never peel them, I wonder if that will make a difference? I bookmarked the mango ice cream, I tasted a mango for the first time last month & liked it
> Thanks ladies for the summaries.
> TeddyBear, I missed that you got your results, I'm glad all is well, hope your DH finds out what's going on soon.
> 
> ...


(;iot

Thanks Bonnie. I can handle most things but having Livey hurt is tough.
Just ordered a few clips for my throat plate so I can get back to quilting. The big Dallas show is this next week-end and a 3 shop hop. Also a party for terminal friend (he won't be there - filming it for him) and a VB tourny. I need to be cloned. I am actually going to try to hop back and forth between all but the shop hop. Ugh.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Jynx nice to see you back at the table


Thank you. I was just drooling over one of your knits recently.... You sure do some amazing work. This one had sheep on it. LOVED IT.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i thought this was funny. --- sam
> 
> Car Trouble for the Three Friends...
> 
> ...


That's funny ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree on the cleaning.... but a certain amount has to happen to function!!!
> 
> Boy, do I hear you on the teens. Our alley kids have a boy just learning to drive, transition to a new private school, having some issues, very good athlete but typical growing pains.... and we are sort of an unofficial safety zone/sounding board. It is a different time from when mine were that age.... so I don't envy anyone dealing with all that comes with growing up these days.
> 
> ...


As always life is never easy in your family. No wonder Livey is needing counselling- the issue with the boyfriend alone would be enough for her to cope with. But how can she be 16 and having boyfriends? Good that she has wheels- but hope she doesn't choose to use them when she is feeling angry. And how good is that she has somewhere she can go to if she chooses to.

Glad the issues with your mother have finally been settled- but a shame that it was so tough. But it was always clear that it wouldn't be an easy job getting her settled. Is she reasonably happy where she is? And has it given you some space?
Hope you stay well this time- you do do things with flair don't you?

I have a 15 month GD now- a delightful little girl who is so far not causing any hassles. I know this is unlikely to last but we can thoroughly enjoy time with her at this stage.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Have chatted with kehinckle this evening. She will be coming to Elm late next week to visit and see how the chaos runs at Elm during lunch service. It will likely be an eye-opener for her and hopefully it will be fun for her and my regulars.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to her visit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sounds like you and Kathy will have a fun visit


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love it! Chuckled outload. Thanks Sam!
> 
> My youngest DGS is spending the night here tonight. A real treat and a first at that! We made homemade pizzas for dinner and his oldest sister came an at with us. Their mom, oldest DGS, youngest and middle DGD all went to Columbia SC so mom and oldest DGS could run in a marathon tomorrow morning. They will be staying with DD's dad/other grandpa/my ex. Went to make the ice cream for dessert since I've had the ice cream attachment chilling in the freezer all week only to realize that after preparing the mixture it had to be chilled in the fridge for at least 8 hours! Once again a delay in making the ice cream but we will try it out tomorrow afternoon when DH picks up DGS from baseball practice. Youngest DGS is on a traveling baseball team this year and has a 3 hour practice tomorrow that DH will take him to it. Grandson (Lex) has just gone to bed and is quite excited about getting to be the first to sleep in the new bed in the guest room. The new bed is up on 4" risers so it is quite high and with lots of pillows on it. Nothing special; just a queen size bed but he really got a kick out of it being up so high. The blanket chest at the foot of the bed is what DH made me for Christmas one year when unbeknown to him I was making him a quilt. It has something like 7 different woods inlaid in it and a sliding shelf inside.


What a lovely room Gwen . It looks warm and inviting. The blanket chest is beautiful


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great to have you back with us, we have been saving your seat for you. :sm11:


Thanks.... and good for you on the line dancing. I have a disc to put in the Wii for dancing exercise. Figure not fair to expose the public to my inability to keep up!!! Now if I could just figure out this smart TV. Hate it when the appliances are smarter than me. I have been trying to do a little walking in the pool at the gym with some wieghts. It's nice to finish up with a sauna, get a shower and then start the next part of the day energized. (Or come home and knit)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> It is....it has your name on it - we've been waiting for you! Welcome home!


Thanks Kate. Thought about you when we were in Ireland. Rachel's old roommate was studying in Scotland. We had wanted to visit but Rachel had been over a couple times and had a whole list of Irish things on her list... and wanted to tag along with us to London.... (where we did have lunch with that gang.... such a delight.) I needed the advise of a yarn facilitator and none that I knew in Ireland....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thank you as always Sam and ladies. I've just realised the time so I'm off to bed shortly. I've been catching up on some Prime Suspect episodes I'd missed so didn't realise the time. I finished a small blanket for charity this week, so have been busy with that and packing up some of the items my sister left here. I've also been playing trying to get some sense from a bank and am now looking forward to a quiet weekend. Prayers for all in need. All take care.


Hope you won and got some sense from the bank .
Are you going to watch the new TV series Prime Suspect 1973 ? Wonder if it will be any good


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you won and got some sense from the bank .
> Are you going to watch the new TV series Prime Suspect 1973 ? Wonder if it will be any good


The first episode was on this week and I thought it was quite good. The patronising way the policewomen were treated by the men made my blood boil, hard to believe it was 1973, the year I was married and not that long ago....???!! :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> As always life is never easy in your family. No wonder Livey is needing counselling- the issue with the boyfriend alone would be enough for her to cope with. But how can she be 16 and having boyfriends? Good that she has wheels- but hope she doesn't choose to use them when she is feeling angry. And how good is that she has somewhere she can go to if she chooses to.
> 
> Glad the issues with your mother have finally been settled- but a shame that it was so tough. But it was always clear that it wouldn't be an easy job getting her settled. Is she reasonably happy where she is? And has it given you some space?
> Hope you stay well this time- you do do things with flair don't you?
> ...


Congrats on the GD. and ENJOY every minute. They go by so quickly.

Yes, the counseling is because of the suicide. There was some for all the students at her large high school that he also attended and at her volleyball. The other suicides certainly didn't help.... She has been amazing, visiting the boy's parents a day after, speaking at candlelight vigil, honoring his memory at Homecoming... so many things I doubt I could have done. There is a large great group that do most things together. This boy had taken her to homecoming last year. as his date but they were in a very large group of friends. They were a couple, but it was not that long a relationship, maybe 8 months. He was well known and liked, but they both were very busy and really didn't spend oddles of time together. He came to her games, things like that. Obviously, there were some other issues in his life... My saint of a SIL actually went over to sit and pray with the mother... as the kids figured out what happened on social media before the police found and identified him. I don't think young people really understand that death is permanent. I think he was expecting to wake up and say "I showed you".... What a waste of a young life. My pain is that he did it in such as way as to make Olivia feel responsible and I worry about down the line, but she is so well grounded. I do hate that DD flies and SIL travels. She is never alone at night and they keep in touch on phones constantly. She likes to be alone and does a great deal of art work as a release.... but I still worry. I don't worry about her getting angry or hurting herself... just being alone should she have a bad day.... besides, that is what Grandma's do.... as you will find out soon enough. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy........


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


Good to see you back Jynx. Hope all is well in your world.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Off to check up on some of my English friends, put my farm to bed and see what misadventure G has planned for tomorrow. What I do remember vividly about this group is that it is hard to keep up! Hoping getting in at the beginning of the week will make that easier. See you all tomorrow. Keep those needles clicking!


And rarely is a week under 100 pages now so we talk up a storm more than ever.

Talking of storms Vicky is up in Darwin and just heard that Darwin is on cyclone watch.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you. I was just drooling over one of your knits recently.... You sure do some amazing work. This one had sheep on it. LOVED IT.....


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That's horrible! Glad you decided to persevere and prove your innocence. Very rude to make accusations without proof.


Thank you , I'm hoping it's all over and done with and I can get back to enjoying the knitting group ,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


What a rude woman. That must have cast quite a cloud over the group that day. I hope you take great delight next week when you show the group your finished cardigan.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love it! Chuckled outload. Thanks Sam!
> 
> My youngest DGS is spending the night here tonight. A real treat and a first at that! We made homemade pizzas for dinner and his oldest sister came an at with us. Their mom, oldest DGS, youngest and middle DGD all went to Columbia SC so mom and oldest DGS could run in a marathon tomorrow morning. They will be staying with DD's dad/other grandpa/my ex. Went to make the ice cream for dessert since I've had the ice cream attachment chilling in the freezer all week only to realize that after preparing the mixture it had to be chilled in the fridge for at least 8 hours! Once again a delay in making the ice cream but we will try it out tomorrow afternoon when DH picks up DGS from baseball practice. Youngest DGS is on a traveling baseball team this year and has a 3 hour practice tomorrow that DH will take him to it. Grandson (Lex) has just gone to bed and is quite excited about getting to be the first to sleep in the new bed in the guest room. The new bed is up on 4" risers so it is quite high and with lots of pillows on it. Nothing special; just a queen size bed but he really got a kick out of it being up so high. The blanket chest at the foot of the bed is what DH made me for Christmas one year when unbeknown to him I was making him a quilt. It has something like 7 different woods inlaid in it and a sliding shelf inside.


I love that blanket chest Gwen. Your DH is such a wonderful craftsman.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And rarely is a week under 100 pages now so we talk up a storm more than ever.
> 
> Talking of storms Vicky is up in Darwin and just heard that Darwin is on cyclone watch.


Oh golly! That will be scary for them. I hope it reduces and doesnt cause any damage.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The first episode was on this week and I thought it was quite good. The patronising way the policewomen were treated by the men made my blood boil, hard to believe it was 1973, the year I was married and not that long ago....???!! :sm09:


I might watch it then although I think my blood will boil too 
I was 14 in 1973 thought I knew everything ???? . Also wanted a nosepearcing , a nice little diamond after meeting some gypsies but my best friend talked me out of it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh what a nasty woman. She owes you an apology, I hope you get one.
> 
> Wow another week again. Thanks Sam and ladies once again. I meant to mention last night that I finally went back to a dance (line dancing) class again yesterday. My voluntary work days have changed which free me up to get to the class I like. I was worried that I would be exhausted after dancing 2 hours but I was good and really enjoyed it. Its great therapy for tuning out "life" for a couple of hours. :sm11:


That does sound like fun I've always wanted to learn to line dance just for that reason . Did you wake up with a few aches in muscles you haven't used ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry is Gerry, but fine. He did decide to give us all a start at the VB tournament a few weeks back. Fortunately one right near home. He hadn't eaten since 9 AM and took a Tramadol (that he is supposed to take every day but only does when he thinks he may be standing or walking a long time) but it was 3 and he hadn't eaten, realized he needed a candy bar or something and went to get one. He only made it to side of auditorium, sat down and sent a girl to get us. Livey's friend is the daughter of a Dr. who was there. Gerry had a seizure..... scary looking.... and they called an ambulance. As he was coming around, we were pretty sure what the deal was, I cancelled ambulance because I didn't want them to take him to the nearest hospital, the one I won't use anymore. We drove him to another and the care was absolutely terrific. All kinds of tests, immediate attention, didn't even ask for my ins. card. 5 hours later and $8,000 billed to the ins. company, we came home. They were going to keep him overnight but decided our thoughts were good and justtold him not to take that pill anymore! We could have made the last game but my kids would have killed me. Now, when the team has a close game, we remind them that we are old and they don't want Livey's grandfather to collapse under the strain!!! People also make sure he gets a seat, which really ticks him off...... Now, if I can just get him to follow up with that Dr. to see if it was a fluke, if he should always eat with it or if he needs something different. He will eventually.
> 
> He is currently making a very complex Japanese Tea Table for our youngest DD, who collects teapots. He is making several trips to deliver plants up to OK and loves listening to books on tape as he drives. He hasn't let me go along lately because of bumpy truck but I have a favorite yarn store up there and am going to override his objections soon.
> 
> He has decided we need to hang out with younger people. Two of his buddies (one of whom is younger) are facing tough health issues. I am convinced that the one will not leave the hospital.... I know so. The other needs a liver transplant, lots of hoops to jump through first and he has a hard time keeping chemicals balanced, staying hydrated... just looking much older than his age. I think it has made G a little more aware of our mortality. In other words, Peter Pan now knows he is going to have to grow up!


Gerry really must get the seizure followed up further. I agree with the kids- he needed to just go home whatever he wanted to do. $8,000 just for a few hours sounds a huge amount!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That does sound like fun I've always wanted to learn to line dance just for that reason . Did you wake up with a few aches in muscles you haven't used ????


No not really! I told myself before I went not to get carried away and do too many coz I will be sorry. But I just couldnt help it (LOL) and stayed on dance floor the whole time and my legs are only slightly tired today. I must be fitter than I thought I was.

You should give it a go Sonja... the class I go to is actually a Seniors class, the people are lovely and it only costs $5 for 2 hours including a cuppa. :sm11:

The other class that I used to go to was taught by my friend that has had the stroke and has no movement from chest down. So sad. I visited her yesterday and she said MRI showed damage to spinal chords and she may not get the movement back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was that basic bunny graph I used for a hat 2 weeks ago , the graph itself is all over the Internet. But there is a designer who has a free hat pattern using the graph and there is another designer who has a free mitten pattern using an almost identical graph , I'm sure there will be more if I looked . I too was thinking maybe the daughter has done something similar


And if the daughter doesn't use the internet maybe she doesn't know it (or very similar) is everywhere. Not that it gave her mother the right to haul you over the coals for it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> No not really! I told myself before I went not to get carried away and do too many coz I will be sorry. But I just couldnt help it (LOL) and stayed on dance floor the whole time and my legs are only slightly tired today. I must be fitter than I thought I was.
> 
> You should give it a go Sonja... the class I go to is actually a Seniors class, the people are lovely and it only costs $5 for 2 hours including a cuppa. :sm11:
> 
> The other class that I used to go to was taught by my friend that has had the stroke and has no movement from chest down. So sad. I visited her yesterday and she said MRI showed damage to spinal chords and she may not get the movement back.


That is so sad about you friend Cathy hope they are wrong 
As for going to dance would mean having to rely on someone else being here with husband and I already rely on family a lot for other things so I don't think that's going to happen


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Have chatted with kehinckle this evening. She will be coming to Elm late next week to visit and see how the chaos runs at Elm during lunch service. It will likely be an eye-opener for her and hopefully it will be fun for her and my regulars.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to her visit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is wonderful. I know it will be an eye opener and a great opportunity.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Congrats on the GD. and ENJOY every minute. They go by so quickly.
> 
> Yes, the counseling is because of the suicide. There was some for all the students at her large high school that he also attended and at her volleyball. The other suicides certainly didn't help.... She has been amazing, visiting the boy's parents a day after, speaking at candlelight vigil, honoring his memory at Homecoming... so many things I doubt I could have done. There is a large great group that do most things together. This boy had taken her to homecoming last year. as his date but they were in a very large group of friends. They were a couple, but it was not that long a relationship, maybe 8 months. He was well known and liked, but they both were very busy and really didn't spend oddles of time together. He came to her games, things like that. Obviously, there were some other issues in his life... My saint of a SIL actually went over to sit and pray with the mother... as the kids figured out what happened on social media before the police found and identified him. I don't think young people really understand that death is permanent. I think he was expecting to wake up and say "I showed you".... What a waste of a young life. My pain is that he did it in such as way as to make Olivia feel responsible and I worry about down the line, but she is so well grounded. I do hate that DD flies and SIL travels. She is never alone at night and they keep in touch on phones constantly. She likes to be alone and does a great deal of art work as a release.... but I still worry. I don't worry about her getting angry or hurting herself... just being alone should she have a bad day.... besides, that is what Grandma's do.... as you will find out soon enough. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy........


Yes I am enjoying her greatly- just ask the others here they will tell you that! Probably just as well as I can't post photos of her or I'm sure they would be sick of her (and as I have said to the others this from a lady who didn't think she minded if she never became a Grandma!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh what a nasty woman. She owes you an apology, I hope you get one.
> 
> Wow another week again. Thanks Sam and ladies once again. I meant to mention last night that I finally went back to a dance (line dancing) class again yesterday. My voluntary work days have changed which free me up to get to the class I like. I was worried that I would be exhausted after dancing 2 hours but I was good and really enjoyed it. Its great therapy for tuning out "life" for a couple of hours. :sm11:


I am so glad for you, Cathy, that is great- and as you say an excellent way to stress bust!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Julie, good news that your test results are all good. Onward and upward now towards your hip surgery. :sm24:


With luck! I ain't expecting miracles!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No not really! I told myself before I went not to get carried away and do too many coz I will be sorry. But I just couldnt help it (LOL) and stayed on dance floor the whole time and my legs are only slightly tired today. I must be fitter than I thought I was.
> 
> You should give it a go Sonja... the class I go to is actually a Seniors class, the people are lovely and it only costs $5 for 2 hours including a cuppa. :sm11:
> 
> The other class that I used to go to was taught by my friend that has had the stroke and has no movement from chest down. So sad. I visited her yesterday and she said MRI showed damage to spinal chords and she may not get the movement back.


How terrible for your friend. At least she can communicate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gerry is Gerry, but fine. He did decide to give us all a start at the VB tournament a few weeks back. Fortunately one right near home. He hadn't eaten since 9 AM and took a Tramadol (that he is supposed to take every day but only does when he thinks he may be standing or walking a long time) but it was 3 and he hadn't eaten, realized he needed a candy bar or something and went to get one. He only made it to side of auditorium, sat down and sent a girl to get us. Livey's friend is the daughter of a Dr. who was there. Gerry had a seizure..... scary looking.... and they called an ambulance. As he was coming around, we were pretty sure what the deal was, I cancelled ambulance because I didn't want them to take him to the nearest hospital, the one I won't use anymore. We drove him to another and the care was absolutely terrific. All kinds of tests, immediate attention, didn't even ask for my ins. card. 5 hours later and $8,000 billed to the ins. company, we came home. They were going to keep him overnight but decided our thoughts were good and justtold him not to take that pill anymore! We could have made the last game but my kids would have killed me. Now, when the team has a close game, we remind them that we are old and they don't want Livey's grandfather to collapse under the strain!!! People also make sure he gets a seat, which really ticks him off...... Now, if I can just get him to follow up with that Dr. to see if it was a fluke, if he should always eat with it or if he needs something different. He will eventually.
> 
> He is currently making a very complex Japanese Tea Table for our youngest DD, who collects teapots. He is making several trips to deliver plants up to OK and loves listening to books on tape as he drives. He hasn't let me go along lately because of bumpy truck but I have a favorite yarn store up there and am going to override his objections soon.
> 
> He has decided we need to hang out with younger people. Two of his buddies (one of whom is younger) are facing tough health issues. I am convinced that the one will not leave the hospital.... I know so. The other needs a liver transplant, lots of hoops to jump through first and he has a hard time keeping chemicals balanced, staying hydrated... just looking much older than his age. I think it has made G a little more aware of our mortality. In other words, Peter Pan now knows he is going to have to grow up!


Again how wonderful to have you back, Jynx! Good to have the catch-up on your life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No apology , I was a bit upset over it but will let it be and hopefully there will be no more instances like that .on the whole the group is very friendly


I am hoping so, for your sake- pity to be treated so badly by that woman, as it is in Gwen's signature, it is sometimes best to say nothing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is so sad about you friend Cathy hope they are wrong
> As for going to dance would mean having to rely on someone else being here with husband and I already rely on family a lot for other things so I don't think that's going to happen


Yes I suppose the timing is wrong for you at the moment. :sm19: Take care Sonja. Are you feeling better from your bug?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes I am enjoying her greatly- just ask the others here they will tell you that! Probably just as well as I can't post photos of her or I'm sure they would be sick of her (and as I have said to the others this from a lady who didn't think she minded if she never became a Grandma!).


Oh we wouldnt get sick of seeing pictures. But we understand the wishes not to have her on the internet. And yes Margaret you are just as hopelessly in love with your grandchild as the rest of us are with ours. I remember feeling the same before Serena was born..... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad for you, Cathy, that is great- and as you say an excellent way to stress bust!


It sure is! The mind is too busy concentrating and enjoying to be able to do any worrying which has got to be a good thing. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And rarely is a week under 100 pages now so we talk up a storm more than ever.
> 
> Talking of storms Vicky is up in Darwin and just heard that Darwin is on cyclone watch.


Hope they will all be safe- this would be some tropical cyclone?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No not really! I told myself before I went not to get carried away and do too many coz I will be sorry. But I just couldnt help it (LOL) and stayed on dance floor the whole time and my legs are only slightly tired today. I must be fitter than I thought I was.
> 
> You should give it a go Sonja... the class I go to is actually a Seniors class, the people are lovely and it only costs $5 for 2 hours including a cuppa. :sm11:
> 
> The other class that I used to go to was taught by my friend that has had the stroke and has no movement from chest down. So sad. I visited her yesterday and she said MRI showed damage to spinal chords and she may not get the movement back.


Oh my goodness- do please tell her, when you next see her, that there's a lot of people around the globe praying for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is! The mind is too busy concentrating and enjoying to be able to do any worrying which has got to be a good thing. :sm11:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Anything she conjures up is delicious. (Gerry just brought me a big plate of Shepard's Pie.
> 
> THANK YOU All for the welcome back. I have missed each and every one of you. I've kept up with some news, terribly behind and in the dark on others and just cannot answer personally all the PM's that were waiting for me. Know I appreciated everyone's concerns. It has been a long 2 years, some good, some not so good... In other words, just like everyone else. I just didn't handle it all real well. I guess I just needed a little reflection time. Time to move on and get back with great people and this group is definitely made up of those....


RookieRetiree is a fabulous cook. Such a delightful person to be with also.

Matthew and I are planning on coming to Kap again. He will have me running quite a bit these next few months to art competitions. He has a drawing entered into an international art competition for disabled artists in Minneapolis next month and he is working on a drawing for the Michigan disabled artist competition in May. The one in May allows for votes being casted on Facebook. He is doing a horse drawing from Dianna's photos of the Corolla horses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope they will all be safe- this would be some tropical cyclone?


Yes. Most of them come to nothing- but we in Australia know that Darwin can have huge cyclones.
At the moment Sunday and Monday are the days that Darwin are likely to have issues- and Monday is the day they are due to fly home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I suppose the timing is wrong for you at the moment. :sm19: Take care Sonja. Are you feeling better from your bug?


100% better although husband has woke up this morning saying he feels awful I'm trying to figure out whether he has a bug or I'm thinking he is getting depressed will see how he goes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank goodness! --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I might watch it then although I think my blood will boil too
> I was 14 in 1973 thought I knew everything ???? . Also wanted a nosepearcing , a nice little diamond after meeting some gypsies but my best friend talked me out of it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

emergency rooms are not cheap here. --- sam



darowil said:


> Gerry really must get the seizure followed up further. I agree with the kids- he needed to just go home whatever he wanted to do. $8,000 just for a few hours sounds a huge amount!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - so active and wham. sending her tons of healing energy. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> No not really! I told myself before I went not to get carried away and do too many coz I will be sorry. But I just couldnt help it (LOL) and stayed on dance floor the whole time and my legs are only slightly tired today. I must be fitter than I thought I was.
> 
> You should give it a go Sonja... the class I go to is actually a Seniors class, the people are lovely and it only costs $5 for 2 hours including a cuppa. :sm11:
> 
> The other class that I used to go to was taught by my friend that has had the stroke and has no movement from chest down. So sad. I visited her yesterday and she said MRI showed damage to spinal chords and she may not get the movement back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh we wouldnt get sick of seeing pictures. But we understand the wishes not to have her on the internet. And yes Margaret you are just as hopelessly in love with your grandchild as the rest of us are with ours. I remember feeling the same before Serena was born..... :sm11:


And soon to fall in love again ,how is your daughter is she getting big now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can't we vote on the international competition? --- sam



pacer said:


> RookieRetiree is a fabulous cook. Such a delightful person to be with also.
> 
> Matthew and I are planning on coming to Kap again. He will have me running quite a bit these next few months to art competitions. He has a drawing entered into an international art competition for disabled artists in Minneapolis next month and he is working on a drawing for the Michigan disabled artist competition in May. The one in May allows for votes being casted on Facebook. He is doing a horse drawing from Dianna's photos of the Corolla horses.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending dh tons of healing energy - i know depression - i hope it isn't that - i also hope it isn't a bug. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> 100% better although husband has woke up this morning saying he feels awful I'm trying to figure out whether he has a bug or I'm thinking he is getting depressed will see how he goes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> thank goodness! --- sam


That's no fun Sam , who knows what I would have wanted next as my friend told me . It was funny as she sounded like a mother ????
I got my ears pierced a second time instead and she tutted away in the back ground and for days after . I still sometimes tease her by sending her pictures of extreme piercings saying what do you think am I too young to get this done ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> emergency rooms are not cheap here. --- sam


Clearly! Public here costs nothing no matter what is done. And last I knew around $250 at the private (though would have some extra costs depending on tests done etc, but a fair proportion of these will be covered anyway as well but nothing like $8000.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i take any piercing anywhere on the body except in the nose - i just don't get that one. each to his own i guess. are you glad you didn't do it. of course you could have always taken it out and no one would have been the wiser. bailee is getting a good many tattoos - i think she will be sorry sometime - maybe not - that little girl - love her to pieces - but she does make life interesting. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's no fun Sam , who knows what I would have wanted next as my friend told me . It was funny as she sounded like a mother ????
> I got my ears pierced a second time instead and she tutted away in the back ground and for days after . I still sometimes tease her by sending her pictures of extreme piercings saying what do you think am I too young to get this done ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And rarely is a week under 100 pages now so we talk up a storm more than ever.
> 
> Talking of storms Vicky is up in Darwin and just heard that Darwin is on cyclone watch.


Hope it passes by them with no problems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really do need to go to bed before they start getting up next door. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Congrats on the GD. and ENJOY every minute. They go by so quickly.
> 
> Yes, the counseling is because of the suicide. There was some for all the students at her large high school that he also attended and at her volleyball. The other suicides certainly didn't help.... She has been amazing, visiting the boy's parents a day after, speaking at candlelight vigil, honoring his memory at Homecoming... so many things I doubt I could have done. There is a large great group that do most things together. This boy had taken her to homecoming last year. as his date but they were in a very large group of friends. They were a couple, but it was not that long a relationship, maybe 8 months. He was well known and liked, but they both were very busy and really didn't spend oddles of time together. He came to her games, things like that. Obviously, there were some other issues in his life... My saint of a SIL actually went over to sit and pray with the mother... as the kids figured out what happened on social media before the police found and identified him. I don't think young people really understand that death is permanent. I think he was expecting to wake up and say "I showed you".... What a waste of a young life. My pain is that he did it in such as way as to make Olivia feel responsible and I worry about down the line, but she is so well grounded. I do hate that DD flies and SIL travels. She is never alone at night and they keep in touch on phones constantly. She likes to be alone and does a great deal of art work as a release.... but I still worry. I don't worry about her getting angry or hurting herself... just being alone should she have a bad day.... besides, that is what Grandma's do.... as you will find out soon enough. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy........


DS#1's girlfriend committed suicide about 12 years ago now and it was awful. I can honestly say it's the worst thing that has ever happened to me, he was so distraught and I couldn't fix it. Things are good now thankfully and he has a new partner and a 4 year old son.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i take any piercing anywhere on the body except in the nose - i just don't get that one. each to his own i guess. are you glad you didn't do it. of course you could have always taken it out and no one would have been the wiser. bailee is getting a good many tattoos - i think she will be sorry sometime - maybe not - that little girl - love her to pieces - but she does make life interesting. --- sam


Not as easy to deal with tatoos later if you decide you don't want them that's for sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That does sound like fun I've always wanted to learn to line dance just for that reason . Did you wake up with a few aches in muscles you haven't used ????


Always fancied line dancing too, but after hearing complaints from others at work who went to a class - "It's those people who when they're told '2 to the left' and they go to the right and crash into you....!" I thought "That would be me!" so decided not to bother! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Always fancied line dancing too, but after hearing complaints from others at work who went to a class - "It's those people who when they're told '2 to the left' and they go to the right and crash into you....!" I thought "That would be me!" so decided not to bother! :sm16: :sm09:


I'm not sure if I would be better or worse than you- I would likely stand still while I decide which way to go! Probably better as would at least be in a better position to go the right way by following others or working it out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i take any piercing anywhere on the body except in the nose - i just don't get that one. each to his own i guess. are you glad you didn't do it. of course you could have always taken it out and no one would have been the wiser. bailee is getting a good many tattoos - i think she will be sorry sometime - maybe not - that little girl - love her to pieces - but she does make life interesting. --- sam


Do not like the rings through the nose piercings but at the time I did like those little tiny studs in the side of the nose , but as my friend so nicely said with my allergies and the amount of times I sneeze and rub my nose I would rub the piercing right back out ????
Not to keen on tattoos the odd one looks nice but there comes a time when you have to say enough 
Hopefully Baillie will grow up and mature and realise what a fantastic family she has , here you are supposed to be18 before you can get a tattoo


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness- do please tell her, when you next see her, that there's a lot of people around the globe praying for her.


I will thankyou. She has gone through so much over the last ten years or so. She is 66, her husband died about 6 years ago. She has had heart surgery, breast cancer. A few years of being great and now all this. Terrible. She is in rehab now for weeks and we will see what happens I suppose.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 100% better although husband has woke up this morning saying he feels awful I'm trying to figure out whether he has a bug or I'm thinking he is getting depressed will see how he goes


Oh dear, I hope it is neither and he feels better as the day goes on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DS#1's girlfriend committed suicide about 12 years ago now and it was awful. I can honestly say it's the worst thing that has ever happened to me, he was so distraught and I couldn't fix it. Things are good now thankfully and he has a new partner and a 4 year old son.


It's so sad when it happens , I just learnt a few weeks ago that a friend of mine killed herself , she got post natal depression when her youngest was born and suffered with depression a lot after that . He is now 19 .last time I saw my friend she was doing very well and going to London to stay with family for a bit while husband worked down that way so it came as a complete shock to hear what she had done . Her love for family including 2 new grandchildren was clearly not strong enough to see her through


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Always fancied line dancing too, but after hearing complaints from others at work who went to a class - "It's those people who when they're told '2 to the left' and they go to the right and crash into you....!" I thought "That would be me!" so decided not to bother! :sm16: :sm09:


Ahh the sorry dance ,2 to the left oops sorry1 to the right oops sorry ????I can do that dance very well


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh we wouldnt get sick of seeing pictures. But we understand the wishes not to have her on the internet. And yes Margaret you are just as hopelessly in love with your grandchild as the rest of us are with ours. I remember feeling the same before Serena was born..... :sm11:


And me! And I can tell you 2 are twice as good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And soon to fall in love again ,how is your daughter is she getting big now


Yes, she is well. She is just over 32 weeks already! She measures exactly the right size for the weeks and she look about the same as she did with Serena. 
Still no decisions have been made but everything is all here ready to either be set up here or go to wherever. Good grief. Oh well clothes are washed and the bag is mostly packed. I just keep telling myself nothing I can do to sort them out so I take one day at a time. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i take any piercing anywhere on the body except in the nose - i just don't get that one. each to his own i guess. are you glad you didn't do it. of course you could have always taken it out and no one would have been the wiser. bailee is getting a good many tattoos - i think she will be sorry sometime - maybe not - that little girl - love her to pieces - but she does make life interesting. --- sam


LOL. I was always worried my DD would end up covered in tattoos.... but she never has gotten even one, thank goodness. She has a friend who has her arms totally covered and now has had her chest and neck done. I just cant take to that many especially on a girl. I wonder if she will be sorry when she is a lot older. My DD has in the past had her lip pierced.... EEWW but doesnt have that in anymore. She has a tongue piercing (EWW again) and belly button. Not my thing but I have learned to live with it but they gross me out. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Always fancied line dancing too, but after hearing complaints from others at work who went to a class - "It's those people who when they're told '2 to the left' and they go to the right and crash into you....!" I thought "That would be me!" so decided not to bother! :sm16: :sm09:


Oh! LOL. That happens all the time, the classes I go to arent too serious. Most can laugh at themselves and muddle through.... LOL. Its all about finding the right class and having fun. :sm09:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Good Morning, Friends.

My heart was so warmed when I saw my husband and I mentioned in last week's recap.

I have been silent for a couple of days.

During my husband's procedure, his oxygen levels went down and they finally had to stop as he was being compromised. 

But no tumors in esophagus. 

Could not get into stomach. Sphincter (sp?) Would not open. 

They took biopsies. Results in a week. Hopefully sooner because it is a university Hospital. 

First specialist said my husband had him confused.

Doctor who performed the procedure said husband is a very difficult case (in more ways than one?).

Want him on totally liquid diet. NOTHING getting into stomach. Said would probably get him back in within week or two for next procedure. 

But another specialist's nurse said wants him to double up on meds for 8 weeks. Esophagus extremely inflamed.

Nothing acidic.

Husband doesn’t seem to realize whenyou eat, you throw up. Further acid and inflammation. 

Is he his own worse enemy? 

Husband said he will give them one more chance. I told him I was going to see our friend, the funeral director. Asked why? To plan your funeral. He asked should he got with? Sure.

Friendly banter. Maybe he will realize the severity of this.

Later in evening he asked if the doctor spoke to me. I said he spoke to both of us. It was a case if yes he did, no he didn't a few times back and forth. 

I dropped it.

I appreciate all of your thoughts and prayers. I have to focus on the positive - no tumors, and not on the unknown. 


I take great comfort in being able to come.in, sit down, have a cup of tea with such wonderful friends. 

Oh, by the way, have not forgotten the Paczki recipe. Will get to it next week, PROMISE!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's so sad when it happens , I just learnt a few weeks ago that a friend of mine killed herself , she got post natal depression when her youngest was born and suffered with depression a lot after that . He is now 19 .last time I saw my friend she was doing very well and going to London to stay with family for a bit while husband worked down that way so it came as a complete shock to hear what she had done . Her love for family including 2 new grandchildren was clearly not strong enough to see her through


That is so sad, sorry to hear that you lost your friend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do not like the rings through the nose piercings but at the time I did like those little tiny studs in the side of the nose , but as my friend so nicely said with my allergies and the amount of times I sneeze and rub my nose I would rub the piercing right back out ????
> Not to keen on tattoos the odd one looks nice but there comes a time when you have to say enough
> Hopefully Baillie will grow up and mature and realise what a fantastic family she has , here you are supposed to be18 before you can get a tattoo


Here too re age for tattoos (didn't know that till last weekend when David asked Vicky. How often does something you learn turn up soon after in a totally unrelated place?)


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Such stuff going on in the world and our lives. Please know that all of you are in my daily prayers, my Eucharist during Mass, and the Stations of the Cross. 

Last night, during the Stations, I saw all of your sufferings in Our Lord's walk to Calvary. I felt all of your pain.

Please know that you are not alone. . . . .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 3 March '17
> 
> Went to bed and was asleep before midnight. Up at 3:00AM to let Snow White Kitty out - and up a little later to put Patchwork Kitty out. Then at 9:00AM Blanco barked and I got up to let him in and one SWK came back in. Of course Blanco wanted back out and when I let him out PK came back in. A little later Blanco is out on my porch barking - he wants in next door. So up I get - put on my slippers - and march across the lawn to Heidi's back door and let Blanco in. I was in my boxers and t-shirt and it is really cold outside so when I got back I went back to bed - slept until noon - I was comfy and warm - the cats were snuggled up against me - so I dozed another hour. I did finally get up and here I am feeling rested and awake.
> 
> ...


Sam, what would your pets do without you? Maybe you need a pet door? So glad you got some quality rest! I think I will try the sweet potato fries...thanks for the nice opening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Good Morning, Friends.
> 
> My heart was so warmed when I saw my husband and I mentioned in last week's recap.
> 
> ...


He could well not remember what was said to him in the hospital as he would have had sedation.
So still no real answers- maybe the biopsies will help. No tumours is a positive sign.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


Sonja, I am sorry the ladies were unkind to you...you don't deserve that. Bunnies are a fairly universal theme used by many. I guess "mean girls" grow up to be mean women! Sad.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


Happy to have you pop in, Dreamweaver!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> What are you serving?


Hot applecider with caramel liquor.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Have chatted with kehinckle this evening. She will be coming to Elm late next week to visit and see how the chaos runs at Elm during lunch service. It will likely be an eye-opener for her and hopefully it will be fun for her and my regulars.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to her visit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That will be a great visit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, she is well. She is just over 32 weeks already! She measures exactly the right size for the weeks and she look about the same as she did with Serena.
> Still no decisions have been made but everything is all here ready to either be set up here or go to wherever. Good grief. Oh well clothes are washed and the bag is mostly packed. I just keep telling myself nothing I can do to sort them out so I take one day at a time. :sm19:


Bang their heads together , give them a good shake ????
Wasn't it so much easier when you could say I'm your mother do as I say, still try it but it doesn't work so well now


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula, you are so fortunate to see that pileated woodpecker. I'm so glad they haven't gone extinct as I had heard years ago. One of our friends whose house is further away from traffic and near a wooded area also has one visit their bird feeder and it is quite a thrill to see it.

Also, thank you ladies for the summaries and photo pages so I can keep up or I would have missed this.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i thought this was funny. --- sam
> 
> Car Trouble for the Three Friends...
> 
> ...


Oh Sam! :sm09:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, Thanks to our summaries and photos list I'm going to see if they have that craft cabinet. Great buy. Might be different in different areas and I might be too late, but I'll look for sure.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Have chatted with kehinckle this evening. She will be coming to Elm late next week to visit and see how the chaos runs at Elm during lunch service. It will likely be an eye-opener for her and hopefully it will be fun for her and my regulars.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to her visit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So great that she can visit with you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, love the photos of the family. Your niece standing opposite you looks so much like you. Truly a beautiful family and lovely historical home. What fun for you to see the twins while so young and the fact that so many were there for that photo. It will be a family treasure.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love it! Chuckled outload. Thanks Sam!
> 
> My youngest DGS is spending the night here tonight. A real treat and a first at that! We made homemade pizzas for dinner and his oldest sister came an at with us. Their mom, oldest DGS, youngest and middle DGD all went to Columbia SC so mom and oldest DGS could run in a marathon tomorrow morning. They will be staying with DD's dad/other grandpa/my ex. Went to make the ice cream for dessert since I've had the ice cream attachment chilling in the freezer all week only to realize that after preparing the mixture it had to be chilled in the fridge for at least 8 hours! Once again a delay in making the ice cream but we will try it out tomorrow afternoon when DH picks up DGS from baseball practice. Youngest DGS is on a traveling baseball team this year and has a 3 hour practice tomorrow that DH will take him to it. Grandson (Lex) has just gone to bed and is quite excited about getting to be the first to sleep in the new bed in the guest room. The new bed is up on 4" risers so it is quite high and with lots of pillows on it. Nothing special; just a queen size bed but he really got a kick out of it being up so high. The blanket chest at the foot of the bed is what DH made me for Christmas one year when unbeknown to him I was making him a quilt. It has something like 7 different woods inlaid in it and a sliding shelf inside.


Wow, Gwen! You will have fun. Your room looks beautiful (and how nice is that green yarn!?). One of my aunts had old, Victorian style beds with high headboards and the mattress up high...my sister and thought that was so fun when we were kids! Enjoy your DGS!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we are settled in for the long haul for a few years, we may end up back in Texas some day, after all, David is a Texas boy born and bred. lol And I really miss the food. But we will start doing the reno on the house in the near future.
> 
> I know, right!? I know we've had them around the area but not in SA, that's just wild.
> LOL! David agrees with you on the oatmeal cookies for breakfast, I would like to get up that way next trip to Texas, we went in September to SA but only made it as far as Gruene and Boerne. David owes me a trip to Dublin to the Dr. Pepper museum.


Gruene and New Braunfels is where we had the family reunion last June--I'd go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, what a laugh with the squirrel switching what he thinks is HIS stash. Actually might look like some of us moving our stash around. LOL (From last KTP.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, catching up finally on the last week, and glad to hear your tests came back good. One step closer to the hip repair.
> 
> I was going to work on a hat but realized I had a wrong multiple in what I wrote down, so back to the graph paper.
> 
> I tried the new herbal mix yesterday, taking two capsules with supper. I was relaxed by bedtime, almost too much! So tonight I'm trying one with a cup of chamomile. I'll find a balance, and I did sleep a little better last night.


I'd reallt like to try the herbal capsules; who can I contact? So happy they are working for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so looking forward to seeing you at the KAP. With organizing it when you came before I didn't get a chance to visit much and now that I'm done with that I can REALLY enjoy the KAP even more and get to chat with folks. I know Tami did a great job the last two years and am positive that Jeanette will have it perfectly planned for this year. Woohoo for KAP!



Dreamweaver said:


> Still standing, Gwen (or at least sitting) Happy Anniv. a little late. We just had ours Feb. 8th. I think 53 years.... Hard to keep up when you were born married. Love your sweet new pup.... Gracie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Yikes Busyworkerbee. Just saw the photo in last week's KTP of the snake in the loo and my whole body is feeling strange. Hope that is a photo of somewhere else and not your photo. If I feel like this seeing it over the internet, think I would pass out in person. Mind you, I don't dislike snakes, but they are much smaller here. (In last week's KTP)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hot applecider with caramel liquor.


Sounds good- think I'll join you.

Really though I am going to bed as it is now Sunday here.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree on the cleaning.... but a certain amount has to happen to function!!!
> 
> Boy, do I hear you on the teens. Our alley kids have a boy just learning to drive, transition to a new private school, having some issues, very good athlete but typical growing pains.... and we are sort of an unofficial safety zone/sounding board. It is a different time from when mine were that age.... so I don't envy anyone dealing with all that comes with growing up these days.
> 
> ...


Dreamweaver, it is so wonderful hat you can be real support for your DGD...she has been through hard things but I am sure your love and support mean everything to her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Charleston is about 4 1/2 to 5 hours from me. Hope you have a wonderful time there. Lovely place. Have you been before?


machriste said:


> Charleston


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Good Morning, Friends.
> 
> My heart was so warmed when I saw my husband and I mentioned in last week's recap.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that the news so far is good.
:sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No apology , I was a bit upset over it but will let it be and hopefully there will be no more instances like that .on the whole the group is very friendly


But, you should not have endured that.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here too re age for tattoos (didn't know that till last weekend when David asked Vicky. How often does something you learn turn up soon after in a totally unrelated place?)


I think it's 16 for a tattoo in Scotland - mind you that's also the age you can marry!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments on the room and chest. Nothing fancy for sure but according to Lex the bed slept good. Here he is on the laptop this morning; grandpa going to take him to baseball practice soon. He's 11 and loves baseball and nintendo/computer games; typical kid for sure.



Sorlenna said:


> Big hugs, Jynx.
> 
> Gwen, beautiful chest and room. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh what a nasty woman. She owes you an apology, I hope you get one.
> 
> Wow another week again. Thanks Sam and ladies once again. I meant to mention last night that I finally went back to a dance (line dancing) class again yesterday. My voluntary work days have changed which free me up to get to the class I like. I was worried that I would be exhausted after dancing 2 hours but I was good and really enjoyed it. Its great therapy for tuning out "life" for a couple of hours. :sm11:


Dance class sounds like so much fun, Sugar! I am glad you could go.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Julie, good news that your test results are all good. Onward and upward now towards your hip surgery. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> He could well not remember what was said to him in the hospital as he would have had sedation.
> So still no real answers- maybe the biopsies will help. No tumours is a positive sign.


That could well be the case, I remember being berated by an anaesthetist after an op as I had not told her I was difficult to intubate (semi-locked jaw) and she later read it in my notes. If I hadn't still been drowsy I would have thought to question why she diddn't read my notes *before* the op?!! The reason I had not told her was that I had only just remembered being told that by another anaesthetist 2 years before, when she brought it up! Obviously I had been too drowsy to take it in properly then either!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Sam!!!


thewren said:


> i hope you understand that there should be no quilt feelings where your mother is concerned. your brothers fell short for too long - and you shouldered it all - to your detriment. you went beyond the call of duty - let the boys handle it now. in the interest of continuing good health - don't feel guilty and let it go. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the room and chest. Nothing fancy for sure but according to Lex the bed slept good. Here he is on the laptop this morning; grandpa going to take him to baseball practice soon. He's 11 and loves baseball and nintendo/computer games; typical kid for sure.


He is definitely your grandson Gwen , he has the same beautiful smile


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> Good Morning, Friends.
> 
> My heart was so warmed when I saw my husband and I mentioned in last week's recap.
> 
> ...


Some good news then and now it's a waiting game , hope you get to hear more good news


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Switched from Melatonin to 2 Valerian Root before bed. (I also take one .5 Xanax). it seems to help if I just remember to get up and go to bed NOW.......


Melatonin helped me get to sleep but gave me strange and disturbing dreams that woke me up in the middle of the night. Rather defeats the reason I was taking it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> That is so sad, sorry to hear that you lost your friend.


Thank you Cathy she was a lovely lady who just finally gave in to whatever was going on inside her


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will thankyou. She has gone through so much over the last ten years or so. She is 66, her husband died about 6 years ago. She has had heart surgery, breast cancer. A few years of being great and now all this. Terrible. She is in rehab now for weeks and we will see what happens I suppose.


Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, I am sorry the ladies were unkind to you...you don't deserve that. Bunnies are a fairly universal theme used by many. I guess "mean girls" grow up to be mean women! Sad.


Only 1 lady April thank goodness , another lady who over heard part of the conversation wants to tell the whole group what she did but I said no , hopefully she was just having a bad day apart from hearing her make the odd snide comment about someone she usually comes across as a bubbly character


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's no fun Sam , who knows what I would have wanted next as my friend told me . It was funny as she sounded like a mother ????
> I got my ears pierced a second time instead and she tutted away in the back ground and for days after . I still sometimes tease her by sending her pictures of extreme piercings saying what do you think am I too young to get this done ????


I have four in each ear. The first was for me, and then each daughter wanted hers done, so of course I had to go with! I've had people tell me that's too much but it's none of their business. I wouldn't want anywhere else, though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


Lovely photos.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I was always worried my DD would end up covered in tattoos.... but she never has gotten even one, thank goodness. She has a friend who has her arms totally covered and now has had her chest and neck done. I just cant take to that many especially on a girl. I wonder if she will be sorry when she is a lot older. My DD has in the past had her lip pierced.... EEWW but doesnt have that in anymore. She has a tongue piercing (EWW again) and belly button. Not my thing but I have learned to live with it but they gross me out. LOL


One of mine has a few tattoos. She had to be over 18 for those, and I told her I'd gone along for the ear piercing, but she was on her own for that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


How awful Bonnie. I'm just so sorry that this happened. I have a hard time with groups because of things like this. Sounds like you are a very courageous and independent lady and I just love that you are going to take in your finished bunny cardigan and show it to the group. BRAVO!!!! :sm24:

Terrible that you've had the bug 3 times. The same thing is happening over here too. I've never known a time where one just keeps getting sick over and over like this. Glad you are finally starting to feel better and hope this is the last of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks once again Sam and the summary ladies.
> Swedenme, crazy that that lady was angry with you over something you had not done. After you showed her the pattern designer's name, not her daughter's, what was her response? Did you get an apology? I think she owes one to you.
> 
> Melting snow, clogged gutters so roof melt dripping down on the back deck and stairs. We are to have more snow again Monday, so expect some more frozen steps. Nice to actually see the wood on the steps now as the ice is gone. Come the real spring, I shall have help getting the tall ladder out and climb up and get those gutters cleaned of all debris.


Glad all the ice is gone. We've gotten about 6 In. of snow all total the last 3 days but probably nowhere near what you get. This after being in the 70's.(21+c) It's no wonder there were tornadoes in Chicago. We finally got those gutters that keep the debris out so DH doesn't have to climb the ladder any more. Took us a while to pay for them, but they did have a payment plan. DH wanted me to secure him by holding onto the ladder but I have a bad back and wouldn't really be any help at all. Being a musician he is not handy, but did try. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


How precious is that. Thanks for sharing.

How lovely that you helped your uncle. I'm sure he appreciated it. Yes, after the op and infections, I'm sure the get up and go, got up and went. Hope he gets his energy back with time and the sooner the better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have four in each ear. The first was for me, and then each daughter wanted hers done, so of course I had to go with! I've had people tell me that's too much but it's none of their business. I wouldn't want anywhere else, though.


I love it that you can wear more than one earring! What fun.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Good Morning, Friends.
> 
> My heart was so warmed when I saw my husband and I mentioned in last week's recap.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry the procedure was interrupted, but no tumors is good news. Continued positive thoughts for y'all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Melatonin helped me get to sleep but gave me strange and disturbing dreams that woke me up in the middle of the night. Rather defeats the reason I was taking it!


Oh wow, I had strange dreams on melatonin now. Taking magnesium now but if I take too much I have to make a mad dash to the bathroom, so that can defeat the purpose too. This last type I bought doesn't seem to have that effect, so now I can take 3 and get up to 7 hrs. sleep. Talking of dreams, that is a dream come true.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gruene and New Braunfels is where we had the family reunion last June--I'd go back in a heartbeat.


We used to go to the German fest in NB. Beautiful country.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up, so off to finish chores. Hope all have a good day/night. Be back later, I hope.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Teddy Bear, thinking of you and DH as you go through this. When it is happening to the person, it is hard for them to understand, but if it was to you or a friend, he would think they were foolish for doing what they are doing. Sounds like he is truly confused too and not completely responsible as he didn't even remember the doctor talking to both of you, but this doesn't make it any the easier for you to cope with. Especially when it makes it hard to comply with what should be done. So sorry this is happening and my prayers and thoughts are with you. Hoping for the best outcome and some answers.

Just saw Darowil's explanation that sedation would account for not remembering the doctor's conversation. How true. I don't remember what the doctor said after my colonoscopy, so thank goodness results were written down. I remember someone talking with us but not what they said or who it was, and that was probably a lighter sedation than what your DH had.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope you understand that there should be no quilt feelings where your mother is concerned. your brothers fell short for too long - and you shouldered it all - to your detriment. you went beyond the call of duty - let the boys handle it now. in the interest of continuing good health - don't feel guilty and let it go. --- sam


Well said, Sam! Seems like always one family member shoulders much more than their share.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Someone was looking for the baa able hat pattern a while bacj. I was just on raverly and there's a free baa able cowl pattern that one might be able to use to knit the hat. Here's the link. Heck the cowl is cute too!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ill-pack-a-cowl-for-rhinebeck


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> That's no fun Sam , who knows what I would have wanted next as my friend told me . It was funny as she sounded like a mother ????
> I got my ears pierced a second time instead and she tutted away in the back ground and for days after . I still sometimes tease her by sending her pictures of extreme piercings saying what do you think am I too young to get this done ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Someone was looking for the baa able hat pattern a while bacj. I was just on raverly and there's a free baa able cowl pattern that one might be able to use to knit the hat. Here's the link. Heck the cowl is cute too!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ill-pack-a-cowl-for-rhinebeck


That is so lovely.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the room and chest. Nothing fancy for sure but according to Lex the bed slept good. Here he is on the laptop this morning; grandpa going to take him to baseball practice soon. He's 11 and loves baseball and nintendo/computer games; typical kid for sure.


Cute smile!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the room and chest. Nothing fancy for sure but according to Lex the bed slept good. Here he is on the laptop this morning; grandpa going to take him to baseball practice soon. He's 11 and loves baseball and nintendo/computer games; typical kid for sure.


Wow, can I see the resemblance to you Gwen. Handsome young lad.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, the woman was just nasty. You carry on doing your work and if she mentions it again make sure the whole group know where you got the pattern.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, the woman was just nasty. You carry on doing your work and if she mentions it again make sure the whole group know where you got the pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to all of you who have posted about those you or family know who have committed suicide. It is terribly difficult to deal with and wanting to help those who are suffering and not being able to is so hard.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes. Most of them come to nothing- but we in Australia know that Darwin can have huge cyclones.
> At the moment Sunday and Monday are the days that Darwin are likely to have issues- and Monday is the day they are due to fly home.


Oh Dear. Hope they aren't affected. We have had flights cancelled due to storms and DH even had to be re-routed because of the volcanic eruption in Iceland. Nature has it's way of disrupting at times, for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Clearly! Public here costs nothing no matter what is done. And last I knew around $250 at the private (though would have some extra costs depending on tests done etc, but a fair proportion of these will be covered anyway as well but nothing like $8000.


It sure is a lot. I remember when I volunteered at the hospital in the Chemo Ward and one of the hospital employees was being treated and said she could lose her home because of all the expenses and she had insurance coverage, but so much debt beyond that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> No not really! I told myself before I went not to get carried away and do too many coz I will be sorry. But I just couldnt help it (LOL) and stayed on dance floor the whole time and my legs are only slightly tired today. I must be fitter than I thought I was.
> 
> You should give it a go Sonja... the class I go to is actually a Seniors class, the people are lovely and it only costs $5 for 2 hours including a cuppa. :sm11:
> 
> The other class that I used to go to was taught by my friend that has had the stroke and has no movement from chest down. So sad. I visited her yesterday and she said MRI showed damage to spinal chords and she may not get the movement back.


What a fun way to get exercise.

Sorry too hear about your friend. That will be a difficult thing to face and will take a lot of courage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I have four in each ear. The first was for me, and then each daughter wanted hers done, so of course I had to go with! I've had people tell me that's too much but it's none of their business. I wouldn't want anywhere else, though.


No its not anyone else's business as long as you are happy , it became the fashion here at one stage to wear quite a few sets of earrings I don't know whether it still is


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, what a relief to have good results from your tests. It must have been a stress waiting for the results though. I think since your pain has increased and mobility has decreased, they should reassess you. This is really impacting your quality of life and I'm sure move you up the list. Gentle Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


Lovely pictures Kate
Glad you got to help your uncle 
How is your brother doing no more infection ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How awful Bonnie. I'm just so sorry that this happened. I have a hard time with groups because of things like this. Sounds like you are a very courageous and independent lady and I just love that you are going to take in your finished bunny cardigan and show it to the group. BRAVO!!!! :sm24:
> 
> Terrible that you've had the bug 3 times. The same thing is happening over here too. I've never known a time where one just keeps getting sick over and over like this. Glad you are finally starting to feel better and hope this is the last of it.


Definitely independent I've had to be which can be a good thing but also makes me want my own space hard to juggle sometimes. I definitely do not like being told I can't do something , the cardigan and hat are going with me to next knitting group should be interesting ????
Blood results came back , definitely run down , and anemic so got a lovely cocktail of tablets to take for a few weeks and then more blood tests


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely independent I've had to be which can be a good thing but also makes me want my own space hard to juggle sometimes. I definitely do not like being told I can't do something , the cardigan and hat are going with me to next knitting group should be interesting ????
> Blood results came back , definitely run down , and anemic so got a lovely cocktail of tablets to take for a few weeks and then more blood tests


So glad you got the tests back and they can do something to help. That is always nice. You should notice a difference for sure.

How I love it that you have that spunk when someone tells you that you can't do something. Send a little over my way would you? I will try and follow your example!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

How wonderful to have you visit Jynx/Dreamweaver. We saved your spot at the table and it's always there for you. Have missed you so and just so glad you are able to join us again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


Congratulations Daralene . Wow 50 lbs is a lot good for you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


So you should be proud of losing almost 50lbs - sounds even more to me when you think of it as more than 3 stones! Well done you! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes. Most of them come to nothing- but we in Australia know that Darwin can have huge cyclones.
> At the moment Sunday and Monday are the days that Darwin are likely to have issues- and Monday is the day they are due to fly home.


As do we also in NZ know of Darwin's Cyclones! Indeed hope it comes to nothing so they can get away on Monday!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, you and your family have had a lot of turmoil. Glad you are feeling better. To me, it sounds like you have earned some time to rest, be with DH, and family. You certainly cared for your mom more than your fair share. My heart aches for poor Livy. A lot of trauma for a young woman.
Machristie, have fun in Charleston. My twin, niece. And nephew live there. Are you visiting family? I'll bet Gwen can meet you there. We were suppose to meet there but it didn't work out. Can't remember why. 
My friend, Betty, is picking me up at 10 a.m. to go to the local quilt guild show. We both belonged to the guild for several years.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Kate
> Glad you got to help your uncle
> How is your brother doing no more infection ?


No (touch wood!) the infections have gone and his toe (or where his toe used to be!) is healing up nicely. He has been having a dressing put on it that stays on for less than a week and seemingly costs hundreds of pounds per dressing! Thank god for the NHS. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will thankyou. She has gone through so much over the last ten years or so. She is 66, her husband died about 6 years ago. She has had heart surgery, breast cancer. A few years of being great and now all this. Terrible. She is in rehab now for weeks and we will see what happens I suppose.


My thoughts for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, she is well. She is just over 32 weeks already! She measures exactly the right size for the weeks and she look about the same as she did with Serena.
> Still no decisions have been made but everything is all here ready to either be set up here or go to wherever. Good grief. Oh well clothes are washed and the bag is mostly packed. I just keep telling myself nothing I can do to sort them out so I take one day at a time. :sm19:


What else can you do? hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the room and chest. Nothing fancy for sure but according to Lex the bed slept good. Here he is on the laptop this morning; grandpa going to take him to baseball practice soon. He's 11 and loves baseball and nintendo/computer games; typical kid for sure.


And a strong resemblance to Grandma in there!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I was always worried my DD would end up covered in tattoos.... but she never has gotten even one, thank goodness. She has a friend who has her arms totally covered and now has had her chest and neck done. I just cant take to that many especially on a girl. I wonder if she will be sorry when she is a lot older. My DD has in the past had her lip pierced.... EEWW but doesnt have that in anymore. She has a tongue piercing (EWW again) and belly button. Not my thing but I have learned to live with it but they gross me out. LOL


Oh, Cathy, I really agree with you. Why do these young girls think that they have to do this to themselves? My oldest GD who is almost 24 has a lot of tattoos - and some of them are, frankly, just plain ugly. She has ear gauges, several ear piercings, a couple on her lip, nose and lord knows where else! Well, she's a "grown-up" now, has an adorable 2-year old who she takes wonderful care of, and has a good job. But the last time I saw her, I almost didn't recognize her - she certainly doesn't resemble the pretty girl she used to be. I think she will be very sorry in a few years.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Do not like the rings through the nose piercings but at the time I did like those little tiny studs in the side of the nose , but as my friend so nicely said with my allergies and the amount of times I sneeze and rub my nose I would rub the piercing right back out ????
> Not to keen on tattoos the odd one looks nice but there comes a time when you have to say enough
> Hopefully Baillie will grow up and mature and realise what a fantastic family she has , here you are supposed to be18 before you can get a tattoo


My DD had one of those tiny studs in the side of her nose for her 40th birthday. I think she thought it was her last moment of rebellion before she became middle aged! I bit by tongue and didn't say a word. It didn't last long, it was done while she was living abroad and I just noticed next time she came home it was no longer there. Having just celebrated her 50th I think she's maturing at last!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


Love her rosy cheeks- what a honey!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hot applecider with caramel liquor.


Yummy, that sounds really good - especially when the temperature here this morning is only about 15F with the wind "blowing a hooley" and the wind chill below zero.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, what a relief to have good results from your tests. It must have been a stress waiting for the results though. I think since your pain has increased and mobility has decreased, they should reassess you. This is really impacting your quality of life and I'm sure move you up the list. Gentle Hugs.


Oh Daralene, talk of reading things back to front- I took this quite the opposite of what you actually said , first time round! 
Hugs,
Must get a move on- I have a busy day- and I am sitting here at the computer!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


Lovely pictures of Caitlin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No (touch wood!) the infections have gone and his toe (or where his toe used to be!) is healing up nicely. He has been having a dressing put on it that stays on for less than a week and seemingly costs hundreds of pounds per dressing! Thank god for the NHS. :sm24:


That is good news and yes I definitely do not want to lose our NHS


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the room and chest. Nothing fancy for sure but according to Lex the bed slept good. Here he is on the laptop this morning; grandpa going to take him to baseball practice soon. He's 11 and loves baseball and nintendo/computer games; typical kid for sure.


Lovely looking boy Gwen. He certainly looks like you!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

darowil said:


> He could well not remember what was said to him in the hospital as he would have had sedation.
> So still no real answers- maybe the biopsies will help. No tumours is a positive sign.


I understand about the sedation. But he was wide awake. Talking sense, also playing trivia with the nurses!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


Fantastic work Daralene. You have every right to feel excited, 50lbs loss is a huge achievement. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops....lost my post....


thewren said:


> i take any piercing anywhere on the body except in the nose - i just don't get that one. each to his own i guess. are you glad you didn't do it. of course you could have always taken it out and no one would have been the wiser. bailee is getting a good many tattoos - i think she will be sorry sometime - maybe not - that little girl - love her to pieces - but she does make life interesting. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My oldest and her now ex got matching tattoos on their chest. She has since had it removed. Getting it removed was more painful than getting the tattoo according to her. I do like my tatts but would be lying if I said I sometimes wish they were different; not gone but just done differently. Each to their own. If they weren't so darn expensive I'd probably still get more and definitely have a couple of them refreshed.


darowil said:


> Not as easy to deal with tatoos later if you decide you don't want them that's for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the nose piercing and wore a small stud but just as you said, with allergies I was constantly rubbing my nose and it bothered me so out it came and it closed up quickly. Do have 3 ear piercings in each ear and used to have a forth ear piercing in one ear up high but had to have surgery shortly after having it done and had to take all earrings off and it closed up; didn't have it redone.


Swedenme said:


> Do not like the rings through the nose piercings but at the time I did like those little tiny studs in the side of the nose , but as my friend so nicely said with my allergies and the amount of times I sneeze and rub my nose I would rub the piercing right back out ????
> Not to keen on tattoos the odd one looks nice but there comes a time when you have to say enough
> Hopefully Baillie will grow up and mature and realise what a fantastic family she has , here you are supposed to be18 before you can get a tattoo


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And if I could afford it I'd have the chest and arms covered with tatts....LOL! I just consider my skin a free canvas given to me....LOL. Piercings not quite as drawn to them; don't like the lips, tongue, eyebrows personally and did have belly button done but not now that I'm so overweight. Again, each to his/her own. Oh also don't care for the gauge-ing on the ears particularly and definitely not on me. Did advise DDs that if they got a tatt as a teen/young adult they need to be sure it could easily be covered since they did not have their career yet and it could affect employment opportunities. I was early 40s before I got one at all but had wanted one since a teen.


sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I was always worried my DD would end up covered in tattoos.... but she never has gotten even one, thank goodness. She has a friend who has her arms totally covered and now has had her chest and neck done. I just cant take to that many especially on a girl. I wonder if she will be sorry when she is a lot older. My DD has in the past had her lip pierced.... EEWW but doesnt have that in anymore. She has a tongue piercing (EWW again) and belly button. Not my thing but I have learned to live with it but they gross me out. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Teddy bear so glad that there was no tumor and will certainly continue praying for more good news as procedures continue.


Teddy bear said:


> Good Morning, Friends.
> 
> My heart was so warmed when I saw my husband and I mentioned in last week's recap.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, lovely cowl, thank you. I downloaded pattern. Your DGS is handsome, definitely resembles you.
Daralene, I sent you two pm's but they s en to have gone into space. Will try again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam* a kitty door might be perfect for you; well not for you but or your kitties. If you want one I actually have a small cat door that is still in the box that I do not need. Let me know and I can bring it to you at the KAP!


oneapril said:


> Sam, what would your pets do without you? Maybe you need a pet door? So glad you got some quality rest! I think I will try the sweet potato fries...thanks for the nice opening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds sooooooo good. May I have one too? Please.


RookieRetiree said:


> Hot applecider with caramel liquor.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I almost forgot - Welcome back, Jynx!! Great to hear from you and looking forward to seeing you at KAP.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, 50 pounds. Wow, congratulations that is wonderful a gigantic accomplishment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No its not anyone else's business as long as you are happy , it became the fashion here at one stage to wear quite a few sets of earrings I don't know whether it still is


And it reminds me of a good time with each of my girls! I guess it's a good thing, though, that I didn't have more daughters. I might have run out of ear! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


That is fantastic! Congratulations! I hear you on the carbs from grains...breads, crackers, noodles--those are my downfall!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caitlin is such an adorable little girl. Love the deer statue and feeding the deer. I know your visits to your uncle are such a wonderful gift to him. Don't over work yourself. Will continue praying for your DB as he continues to recover from his surgery.



KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Daralene, your weight loss is fantastic! You've really done well with it. You may just need to change your name to Svelt-gma!


Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Gweniepooh said:


> Teddy bear so glad that there was no tumor and will certainly continue praying for more good news as procedures continue.


Thank you and God Bless, 
Teddy Bear


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful photos, Kate, and glad to hear your brother is settling. I hope you're able to put uncle's kitchen to rights (been there, done that, and it's a job).

The good news is that I found some snaps that will fit my dress! And because the ones that fit are sew-on, I'm going to put buttons up the side of the front to cover them. Now to find my thread!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yummy, that sounds really good - especially when the temperature here this morning is only about 15F with the wind "blowing a hooley" and the wind chill below zero.


Caramel apple in a cup!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds sooooooo good. May I have one too? Please.


Of course!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, I hated that I had to miss meeting up with you in Charleston Joy. I don't remember what had happened but with me it probaby was health related or family conflict (not meaning argument just plans arise). I'm taking my van in to be worked on this coming Monday and depending on how much it is going to cost me and how long Machristie will be there as to whether or not I could meet up with her. But of course, I would love to meet up if possible MaChristie.


sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, you and your family have had a lot of turmoil. Glad you are feeling better. To me, it sounds like you have earned some time to rest, be with DH, and family. You certainly cared for your mom more than your fair share. My heart aches for poor Livy. A lot of trauma for a young woman.
> Machristie, have fun in Charleston. My twin, niece. And nephew live there. Are you visiting family? I'll bet Gwen can meet you there. We were suppose to meet there but it didn't work out. Can't remember why.
> My friend, Betty, is picking me up at 10 a.m. to go to the local quilt guild show. We both belonged to the guild for several years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent that you will be able to fix the dress. You will need to post a pic of you modeling it when it is done now.

Thanks for the nice comments about DGS but I have to honestly say I don't think we resemble each other at all. He is a good kid. Hope the ice cream making goes well this afternoon.


Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful photos, Kate, and glad to hear your brother is settling. I hope you're able to put uncle's kitchen to rights (been there, done that, and it's a job).
> 
> The good news is that I found some snaps that will fit my dress! And because the ones that fit are sew-on, I'm going to put buttons up the side of the front to cover them. Now to find my thread!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to read the daily digest then DH and DGS should be home and ready for lunch. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh what a nasty woman. She owes you an apology, I hope you get one.
> 
> Wow another week again. Thanks Sam and ladies once again. I meant to mention last night that I finally went back to a dance (line dancing) class again yesterday. My voluntary work days have changed which free me up to get to the class I like. I was worried that I would be exhausted after dancing 2 hours but I was good and really enjoyed it. Its great therapy for tuning out "life" for a couple of hours. :sm11:


That's great Cathy, it's good for many things, glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and kate could always do what judy garland did in 'easter parade' - she wore a garter on her right leg so she could remember which was right and left. --- sam



darowil said:


> I'm not sure if I would be better or worse than you- I would likely stand still while I decide which way to go! Probably better as would at least be in a better position to go the right way by following others or working it out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was a rather good line dancer in my day. had a lot of fun doing it. but had a very good teacher who took us step by step - i'm not sure i would want to do it now. ---sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh! LOL. That happens all the time, the classes I go to arent too serious. Most can laugh at themselves and muddle through.... LOL. Its all about finding the right class and having fun. :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've fixed the dress (yay) and it looks pretty good if I say so myself. Now I'm sort of in the mood to sew but don't have any projects! I should be typing patterns...yeah. 

I fixed pancakes for late breakfast but only ate a half of one--they are very filling (and it won't hurt me to lose a couple either--you know, you tell yourself, "It's just five pounds," and then that five becomes a few more). 

The spring shedding season seems to have started--cat's full of mats and knots, ugh. I'll comb him here and there as he allows, but I'll likely need to vacuum more often too for a while. I love him, but dang, his hair is a right mess!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sendng tons of healing energy to your husband - and you are right to focus on the positive - the unknown is unknown so nothing to worry about there. we are always here for you teddy bear - we got your back 24/7. --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Good Morning, Friends.
> 
> My heart was so warmed when I saw my husband and I mentioned in last week's recap.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi tells me i let my pets get away with more than i would allow the grandchildren get away with. well it's true in a way - i don't think standing in the middle of my living room and peeing away would be proper from a child - the cat knows better - surprisingly i have cleaned up little pee - there is an accident periodically but i put them out every so often. they are all out now - will leave them out for a while - they need to be out in the fresh air. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, what would your pets do without you? Maybe you need a pet door? So glad you got some quality rest! I think I will try the sweet potato fries...thanks for the nice opening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who in their right mind would want to get married at 16? --- sam



KateB said:


> I think it's 16 for a tattoo in Scotland - mind you that's also the age you can marry!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the room and chest. Nothing fancy for sure but according to Lex the bed slept good. Here he is on the laptop this morning; grandpa going to take him to baseball practice soon. He's 11 and loves baseball and nintendo/computer games; typical kid for sure.


Nice looking boy, Gwen. I see he takes after you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


She's such a cutie. What a treat it must have been to feed the deer. Good of you to clean for your uncle but don't over exert yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


Congratulations on that weight loss. Wow. I thought my 10 lbs was great. And, the bonus, new clothes :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely independent I've had to be which can be a good thing but also makes me want my own space hard to juggle sometimes. I definitely do not like being told I can't do something , the cardigan and hat are going with me to next knitting group should be interesting ????
> Blood results came back , definitely run down , and anemic so got a lovely cocktail of tablets to take for a few weeks and then more blood tests


I hope the cocktail perks you up. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've fixed the dress (yay) and it looks pretty good if I say so myself. Now I'm sort of in the mood to sew but don't have any projects! I should be typing patterns...yeah.
> 
> I fixed pancakes for late breakfast but only ate a half of one--they are very filling (and it won't hurt me to lose a couple either--you know, you tell yourself, "It's just five pounds," and then that five becomes a few more).
> 
> The spring shedding season seems to have started--cat's full of mats and knots, ugh. I'll comb him here and there as he allows, but I'll likely need to vacuum more often too for a while. I love him, but dang, his hair is a right mess!


Great that you were able to fix the dress. How about posting a picture?


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

thewren said:


> sendng tons of healing energy to your husband - and you are right to focus on the positive - the unknown is unknown so nothing to worry about there. we are always here for you teddy bear - we got your back 24/7. --- sam


Thank you ever so much.

Teddy Bear


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> who in their right mind would want to get married at 16? --- sam


My mother was 15...they'll have 58 years this August.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gwen, I am flying out on 3/11, and back on the 15th, a relatively short trip. I won't have a car there so won't have a lot of mobility.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 4 March '17

A bright and sunny and cold day. It's warming up my living room nicely. Still too cold for me to spend much time out there. With the wind it goes rigtht through me.

We lost another kitty this week - the fluffy grey one. So all the kittens from that litter are gone. They were such cute ones - big fluff balls. I hope that is it for a while. So far the second litter has shown no interest in the road or in trying to cross it. May it remain that way.

Spaghetti Squash Casserole

Healthy Spaghetti Squash Casserole with ground turkey, tomatoes, and Italian spices. Easy, CHEESY, and a crowdpleaser. Low-carb, freezer-friendly recipe!

PREP TIME: 10 minutes
COOK TIME: 45 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour
YIELD: 6 servings

Ingredients:

1 small/medium spaghetti squash (about 2 pounds)
2 teaspoons extra virgin olive oil
1 pound (93% lean) ground turkey
1 small red onion, diced
1 green bell pepper, cored and diced
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
1 can (14.5-ounce) diced tomatoes with Italian spices, drained
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon Italian seasonings of choice (or a mix of oregano, basil, and thyme)
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes (reduce to 1/4 teaspoon if sensitive to spice)
1 cup freshly grated part-skim mozzarella or provolone cheese, divided
Chopped fresh parsley or basil

Directions:

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

1. Slice the squash in half lengthwise and scoop out the seeds. Place in a shallow baking dish, cut-side down, then pour 1/2 cup water into the dish, around the squash. Bake for 35-40 minutes, until the flesh of the squash is easily pierced with a fork. When cool enough to handle, pull the squash strings out of the squash's center with a fork and transfer to a large mixing bowl. The squash strings should look like spaghetti.

2. Reduce the oven temperature to 350 degrees F.

3, Heat the olive oil in a large, deep skillet over medium high. Add the turkey, onion, bell pepper, salt, and black pepper. Cook, breaking apart the meat, until meat is browned and the vegetables are tender, about 8 minutes.

4. Add the drained tomatoes, garlic, Italian seasoning, and red pepper flakes.

5. Let cook until most of the liquid from the tomatoes has cooked off, about 4 minutes, then add the reserved squash. Cook and stir until most of the remaining liquid has cooked off, about 1-2 minutes more, increasing the heat if needed.

6. Stir in 1/2 cup of the shredded cheese. There may be some liquid remaining in the pan.

7. Lightly coat a deep 8×8-inch baking dish or 2-quart casserole dish with cooking spray. With a slotted spoon, scoop the squash mixture into the pan in an even layer, discarding any excess liquid (some in the pan is OK-just not too much).

8. Bake, uncovered, for 20 minutes. Remove from the oven and sprinkle with the remaining 1/2 cup cheese, then return to the oven and bake until the cheese melts, about 5-10 additional minutes.

NOTE: For an extra-golden-brown top, place the casserole under the broiler for a few minutes. Remove from the oven, sprinkle with parsley and/or basil, and let rest 5 minutes. Serve hot.

Cook's Notes:

1. Make it ahead: Spaghetti squash can be roasted and shredded, then stored in an airtight container for up to 3 days. When ready to make the casserole, add to the filling in Step 2 as directed.

2. Store leftovers in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.

3. I haven't tried freezing the casserole yet, but as a reader pointed out in the comments (thanks, Andrea!), spaghetti squash can get watery when thawed. If that doesn't bother you, here's what to do: Bake as directed, let cool, then tightly cover and freeze for up to 3 months. Let thaw in the refrigerator overnight, then heat in a 350 degree F oven, covered, until warmed through. Uncover and bake 5 or so additional minutes, until hot and bubbly.

NUTRITION FACTS: Serving Size: 1-Amount Per Serving: Calories: 193 - Total Fat: 10g - Saturated Fat: 4g - Cholesterol: 71mg - Sodium: 478mg - Carbohydrates: 8g - Fiber: 2g - Sugar: 3g - Protein: 20g

http://www.wellplated.com/spaghetti-squash-casserole/

White Boxed Cake Plus

Here I divided the mix up to make a few different sizes of cupcakes and used part of the batter to bake a long narrow fluted cake that I split and filled with lemon curd and cream, topped with whipped cream and a thickened berry sauce.

When I want a 'super moist' white cake my favourite is using a boxed mix and adding to it. It's fool proof and you can cheat a little. I've had ladies ask how I get such a good tasting and textured white cake....and 
I don't mind telling all. I have used this for lemon or yellow mixes too but pretty much stick to total scratch for chocolate cakes.

Yields 32 cupcakes. See below for other baking pan options.

Ingredients

1 boxed white cake mix
1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
3/4 tsp salt
1 1/3 cup water
2 tbsp vegetable oil
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup sour cream
4 egg whites

Directions

1. Place dry ingredients in mixing bowl and stir to combine.

2. Add remaining ingredients and beat well.

3. Pour batter into greased pans or line cupcake pans with liners and fill.

4. If baking cupcakes, use liners for your pans.

NOTE: Here's a trick I learnt from my friend Elly, owner of Elly's Cake Studio. To get a nice 'dome' on the top of your CUPCAKES, preheat oven to 400º. Bake cupcakes in oven for 6 minutes at 400º, leave them in oven and don't open the door, but turn oven down to 325º for the remaining time as stated on the boxed mix which would typically leave you with another 12 minutes. Try it!

NOTE: As this mixture yields more than what comes from one boxed mix I will often divide the batter between a few different style of pans and freeze to use in different desserts. Several rounds and a few cupcakes. This also is the perfect size mix for a large sheet cake.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/white-boxed-cake-plus.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Lemon Icebox Cake

This silky, refrigerated cake has the popular filling made with lemon juice and sweet condensed milk. It's the perfect marriage of tangy, tart lemon filling and buttery cake and crowned with fluffy whipped cream.

Author: paula from callmepmc.com
prep 10 mins
cook 30 mins
inactive 30 mins
total 1 hour, 10 mins
yield 12 slices

Ingredients

For the Cake

1 box yellow or white cake mix
1 small box lemon instant pudding mix
3/4 cup oil
3/4 cup water
4 eggs

For the Lemon Icebox Filling

2- 14-ounce cans sweetened condensed milk
1/2 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice
For the Whipped Cream
1 cup heavy whipping cream
2 tablespoon powdered sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
Instructions

For the Cake

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Spray a 9x13 inch cake pan with non-stick spray.

3. In a bowl beat together the cake mix, instant pudding, water, oil, and eggs until light and fluffy, about 2 minutes.

4. Pour batter into prepared pan and bake 27 to 30 minutes.

5. Remove from oven and allow to cool completely before topping with Lemon Icebox filling.

For the Lemon Icebox Filling

1. In a bowl combine sweetened condensed milk and lemon juice.

2. Whisk or mix with an electric mixer until mixture thickens. This will take 60 to 90 seconds.

3. Pour over cooled lemon cake and refrigerate until filling sets about 15 minutes.

For the Whipped Cream

1. Place mixer bowl and whisk in the freezer for 20 minutes to chill.

2. Pour heavy whipping cream, sugar, and vanilla into the bowl and whisk on high speed until stiff peaks form. This will take about 1 minute.

3. Spread over cooled cake.

http://www.callmepmc.com/lemon-icebox-cake/

Roasted Buckwheat Custards - Soba Cha Puddings Recipe

These egg custards are rich and dense, with a silky-smooth texture. The secret ingredient is Japanese roasted-buckwheat tea (called soba-cha). Somewhat similar to chestnuts, the buckwheat adds a deeply nutty, toasted flavor that pairs beautifully with the lightly sweet dairy in the custards.

Author: Daniel Gritzer- CULINARY DIRECTOR|SERIOUSEATS.COM
ACTIVE TIME: 30 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 5 hours 30 minutes
YIELD: Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

12 ounces heavy cream (1 1/2 cups; 355ml), plus more as needed
1 1/2 ounces soba-cha, or roasted-buckwheat tea (1/4 cup; 45g), plus more for garnish (see note)
Pinch kosher salt
6 large egg yolks (about 4 ounces; 115g)
3 ounces sugar (7 tablespoons; 85g)
Whipped cream, for garnish

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 300°F (150°C).

1. Bring a kettle of water to a boil.

2. In a medium saucier or saucepan, combine cream with soba-cha and bring to a bare simmer over medium heat, stirring and scraping the bottom and sides frequently with a rubber or silicone spatula to prevent scorching. Remove from heat and let steep for 5 minutes.

3. Fine-strain infused cream into a heatproof measuring cup, pressing down on soba-cha to extract as much liquid as possible. Discard soba-cha.

4. Add enough fresh cream to infused cream to top it up to 1 1/2 cups total. Season with a scant pinch of salt.

5. In a clean medium saucier or saucepan (you can also use the same one from step 1, as long as it has cooled sufficiently that it won't cook the yolks), whisk egg yolks with sugar, then pour hot infused cream into egg yolk mixture while whisking constantly. Set over medium-low heat and cook, stirring and scraping bottom and sides of pot with a rubber or silicone spatula, until custard registers 140°F (60°C) on an instant-read thermometer. Remove from heat.

6. Fine-strain custard, then divide into ramekins and set ramekins in a baking dish. Cover baking dish with aluminum foil, leaving a small opening in the foil, and transfer to oven. Pour prepared boiling water into baking dish, being careful not to splash it into ramekins, until water comes about 3/4 of the way up the ramekin sides. Seal foil and bake custards until just set, 30 to 45 minutes.

7. Carefully remove baking dish from oven, making sure not to slosh water, and let custards cool in water bath for about 1 hour. Remove ramekins from water bath, cover with plastic, and refrigerate until fully chilled, at least 3 hours.

8. Custards can be refrigerated for up to 5 days. To serve, top with whipped cream and garnish with a few stray roasted buckwheat seeds.

Notes:

1. Roasted buckwheat adds a deeply nutty and toasty flavor that pairs beautifully with a rich, sweet custard base.

2. Tempering the egg yolks by adding the hot cream to them, plus fine-straining the custard base, guarantees a smooth and silky texture.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2017/03/buckwheat-custards-pudding-soba-cha-dessert-recipe.html?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Daily%20Serious%20Eats&utm_content=Daily%20Serious%20Eats+CID_1d92db9b44dddf26c18fc6fc3c3ca745&utm_source=Email%20campaign&utm_term=Roasted-Buckwheat%20Custards%20Soba-Cha%20Puddings

Cranberry Zucchini And Walnut Bread

Author: Sneh|cookrepublic.com
Sydney bushland
Preparation Time: 20 min
Baking Time: 1 hour/ 
Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 large zucchinis, grated
¾ cup walnuts, toasted and coarsely chopped
½ cup dried cranberries
2 2/3 cups plain flour
1 1/3 cups caster sugar
½ cup firmly packed brown sugar
200ml olive oil
3 eggs, beaten
1 tsp bicarbonate of soda
½ tsp baking powder
1 tsp ground cinnamon
¼ tsp mixed spice
2 tsp vanilla extract
a pinch of salt

Method

Preheat oven to 150oC. Grease and line a 2-liter loaf pan.

1. Sift flour, soda, baking powder, spices and salt into a large bowl.

2. Stir in sugars, then add egg, oil, vanilla, zucchini, nuts and cranberries. Stir with a wooden spoon, until well combined. Spread into the prepared pan.

3. Bake in the oven for 1¼ hours or until a skewer comes out clean.

4. Cool slightly in the pan before turning onto a wire rack to cool completely.

5. Slice and serve with soft cheese and proscuitto.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/cranberry-zucchini-and-walnut-bread/

Pineapple And Coconut Loaf

Author: Sneh Roy|CookRepublic
Sydney bushland
Recipe type: Bread, Baking, Breakfast
Cuisine: Vegetarian
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 55 mins
Total time: 1 hour 5 mins
Serves: 8

Ingredients

125g butter (4.5oz - I would go for 40z - easier.)
1 cup (175g) rapadura sugar*
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
pinch of salt
2 organic eggs
¼ cup (80g) golden syrup
1½ cups (225g) spelt flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
½ teaspoon bicarbonate of soda
1 cup (45g) desiccated coconut
150g crushed and drained canned pineapple (5.29oz - I would go for the whole can - just make sure they are really drained well.)

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 170C convection (150C fan-forced). (375°F)

2. Grease and line a 21cmx8cm loaf tin (10cm high) with baking paper.

3. Place butter, sugar, vanilla and salt in an electric mixer and beat until pale and creamy.

4. Add eggs and beat for a couple of minutes. Add golden syrup and beat briefly.

5. Sift flour, baking powder and bicarbonate of soda in a large bowl.

6. Add coconut. Mix lightly with a wooden spoon.

7. Add the dry ingredients to the wet mixture and beat briefly until just combined.

8. Fold through the pineapple with a wooden spoon.

9. Spoon batter into the prepared tin and bake in the pre-heated oven for approximately 45 minutes until golden and risen. Reduce oven temperature to 160C convection ( 350°F) (140C fan-forced) and continue baking for approximately 10-15 minutes.

10. Remove from oven and cool in the tin for a few minutes before lifting out with the baking paper and cooling completely on a wire rack.

11. Once cooled, slice and enjoy with a slathering of butter. Tastes great when toasted.

Notes:

1. Golden syrup can be subbed with maple syrup, honey or coconut nectar.

2. Spelt flour can be subbed with buckwheat or amaranth flour for a gluten free version of this loaf.

3. Slices can also be individually wrapped in parchment paper and frozen in freezer bags or sealed boxes for up to 3 weeks.

* Rapadura sugar is an unrefined cane sugar that preserves the natural caramel taste of the sugar. It has a fine-grained texture and can be used in place of white sugar.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/pineapple-and-coconut-pina-colada-loaf/

Sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great that you were able to fix the dress. How about posting a picture?


Here's the dress--super simple but so comfortable I could see living in it all summer. I'm considering ordering other colors when my finances allow--though hopefully, any others I order will come *with* snaps! LOL Oh, and this is a forest green color; it's a bit off in the photo and looks gray to me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great head of hair - handsome lad - i see quite a resemblance to his grandma gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the room and chest. Nothing fancy for sure but according to Lex the bed slept good. Here he is on the laptop this morning; grandpa going to take him to baseball practice soon. He's 11 and loves baseball and nintendo/computer games; typical kid for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it doesn't seem possible she is so big. seems she was just born a month or so ago. love the socks she is wearing in the bottom picture - we use to wear that kind on the girls when they were small. --- sam



KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great daralene - you will be a mere whisp of yourself when we see you in june. give it time - the bmi will come down. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We had the condo back when the Gristmill really was just the original building with half the walls missing. Love it! There was a potter and about three other artists in town. There is a place that starts with a K.... all the German bigwigs sit there at one round table and solve the problems of the world. Great meats and we would eat breakfast and then take bacon and such back for lunch. So many good things there. Naglin's bakery... First one up had to make the trek and bring treats. There is also a Buckey's now. QUite the experience.
> 
> I'm with you on Houston. When brother lived there a long time ago, we often started out for someplace and got fed up with traffic and never made it..... Austin is not a cakewalk anymore either. I'm always lost so not a great driver, but I can do SA..
> 
> The book is self published. I know he has dome some local book signings. I just picked up at the office but his name is B. Ward Lane, MD and the book is Whiskers. We know a young boy going through chemo right now and thought it would be a nice distraction and something for quiet time....


Oh yes, I couldn't remember the name of the bakery other than it starts with N, but they do have such great treats and their home made tortillas are spectacular too. 
My good friend Lois and I got lost in Austin once, lol, it should have been easy to get back onto I35 from Ceasar Chavez but damned if we could find it, ended up in Round Rock I think it was. lol :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No apology , I was a bit upset over it but will let it be and hopefully there will be no more instances like that .on the whole the group is very friendly


I wonder if she was surprised that you answered her back and with proof, she sounds a bit jealous of your skills I think.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a lot of work. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful photos, Kate, and glad to hear your brother is settling. I hope you're able to put uncle's kitchen to rights (been there, done that, and it's a job).
> 
> The good news is that I found some snaps that will fit my dress! And because the ones that fit are sew-on, I'm going to put buttons up the side of the front to cover them. Now to find my thread!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how old was her husband? ---- sam



Sorlenna said:


> My mother was 15...they'll have 58 years this August.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pretty dress - it does look comfortable. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the dress--super simple but so comfortable I could see living in it all summer. I'm considering ordering other colors when my finances allow--though hopefully, any others I order will come *with* snaps! LOL Oh, and this is a forest green color; it's a bit off in the photo and looks gray to me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds like a lot of work. --- sam


Not really--a lot less time and trouble than returning it! I sewed on four snaps and eight buttons.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how old was her husband? ---- sam


They were married on his 23rd birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kaye I finally got the ice cream made! Directions say it is ready for 15- 20 minutes or desired consistency. I went 40 minutes and it was still pretty soft. Tasted great though and we put the left overs in the freezer. Was it worth what it cost ($60 on sale if I remember correctly) I'd say not really. Now I made the French Vanilla recipe that came with it so maybe to make something a little fancier ...... yeah maybe it would be worth it. Did require a good bit of planning ahead having to freeze the attachment 15+ hours and chill the mixture you make up at last 8 hrs. Definitely not a "let's get some ice cream now" kind of thing! LOL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


Congratulations, Daralene! What a wonderful milestone! You should be very proud of yourself as we are proud of you! How are you feeling after your emotional last few weeks? :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely independent I've had to be which can be a good thing but also makes me want my own space hard to juggle sometimes. I definitely do not like being told I can't do something , the cardigan and hat are going with me to next knitting group should be interesting ????
> Blood results came back , definitely run down , and anemic so got a lovely cocktail of tablets to take for a few weeks and then more blood tests


I am glad it is an issue you can fix with iron, etc. Feel better, Sonja!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well maybe another time!


machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Gwen, I am flying out on 3/11, and back on the 15th, a relatively short trip. I won't have a car there so won't have a lot of mobility.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute dress Sorlenna. Funny on my monitor the bottom half does look forest green but the top half looks brownish.



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the dress--super simple but so comfortable I could see living in it all summer. I'm considering ordering other colors when my finances allow--though hopefully, any others I order will come *with* snaps! LOL Oh, and this is a forest green color; it's a bit off in the photo and looks gray to me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think this is so funny because I just really do not see the resemblance.....LOL. But then I don't see much between my daughters and I either and hear folks say we look alike too.


thewren said:


> what a great head of hair - handsome lad - i see quite a resemblance to his grandma gwen. --- sam


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your kitty, Sam. I hope the others decide to stay in the house and yard.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the dress--super simple but so comfortable I could see living in it all summer. I'm considering ordering other colors when my finances allow--though hopefully, any others I order will come *with* snaps! LOL Oh, and this is a forest green color; it's a bit off in the photo and looks gray to me.


Nice dress and it does look comfortable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That could well be the case, I remember being berated by an anaesthetist after an op as I had not told her I was difficult to intubate (semi-locked jaw) and she later read it in my notes. If I hadn't still been drowsy I would have thought to question why she diddn't read my notes *before* the op?!! The reason I had not told her was that I had only just remembered being told that by another anaesthetist 2 years before, when she brought it up! Obviously I had been too drowsy to take it in properly then either!


Thats the type of thing that would be worth having in your alert section in your notes. They often don't time to read through to find little nugget that might be important as there is so much written there. Now though you will remember it and mention it. 
After sedation people respond appropriately and seem to be totally with it but it is only after that you realise they didn't take everything in. And this is not related to their ability under normal conditions to take information in. Well retain it is the problem- they can take it in and understand what they are told as evidenced by their comments or questions but then forget it because of the sedation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


Does look fun- Elizabeth would probably like the ducks best!

Not at all surprising that your DB is still so tired. The ops alone would have wiped him out let alone being sick before hand.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad all the ice is gone. We've gotten about 6 In. of snow all total the last 3 days but probably nowhere near what you get. This after being in the 70's.(21+c) It's no wonder there were tornadoes in Chicago. We finally got those gutters that keep the debris out so DH doesn't have to climb the ladder any more. Took us a while to pay for them, but they did have a payment plan. DH wanted me to secure him by holding onto the ladder but I have a bad back and wouldn't really be any help at all. Being a musician he is not handy, but did try. LOL


Getting you to hold the ladder is a great idea- when he falls he can land on you :sm03:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye I finally got the ice cream made! Directions say it is ready for 15- 20 minutes or desired consistency. I went 40 minutes and it was still pretty soft. Tasted great though and we put the left overs in the freezer. Was it worth what it cost ($60 on sale if I remember correctly) I'd say not really. Now I made the French Vanilla recipe that came with it so maybe to make something a little fancier ...... yeah maybe it would be worth it. Did require a good bit of planning ahead having to freeze the attachment 15+ hours and chill the mixture you make up at last 8 hrs. Definitely not a "let's get some ice cream now" kind of thing! LOL


My favorite home made ice cream has always been peach. And you are in Georgia, so... LOL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, and welcome back to Jynx, I have seen your posts on main forum and didn't realise you were on the tea party also. We sure are a great bunch of folks on here.
My cross stitch project is going very well, no more visits to the frog pond. I managed to get a proper chart so can see what I'm doing much better with it.
Today is the first wedding anniversary of one of our adopted family, how fast time flies these days.
It's also the beginning of our rugby league football season, so will be off to our first game this afternoon. No doubt the voice will be hoarse after the yell and yahoo that accompanies the game.
Gwen your guest room for grandson looks very cosy, he looks like a lovely young man too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HEY - HEY - HEY - HEY

BERROCO SOX FAIR ISLE STRIPING SOCK YARN regular $15.00 ON SALE $10.99 not that i am an enabler or anything.

Berroco Sox Self Striping Sock Weight Yarn 
New Colors! Berroco Sox self striping sock yarn is a superb woolen sock yarn that patterns all by itself as you knit your socks in the round. Sox has the look of Fair Isle knitting without actually having to change colors! Beautiful color combinations and a great value!

One ball of Berroco SOX makes ONE PAIR of socks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Someone was looking for the baa able hat pattern a while bacj. I was just on raverly and there's a free baa able cowl pattern that one might be able to use to knit the hat. Here's the link. Heck the cowl is cute too!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ill-pack-a-cowl-for-rhinebeck


Love the long necked 'sheep' thrown in!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think this is so funny because I just really do not see the resemblance.....LOL. But then I don't see much between my daughters and I either and hear folks say we look alike too.


People tell me all my daughters looks like me, but I think the oldest looks like my grandmother, my second is way prettier than I've ever been (she looked like my husband's sister when she was little), and the youngest looks like my oldest! I do see sometimes in photos that the youngest has a resemblance, but not always! My son is his dad's kid through and through.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It sure is a lot. I remember when I volunteered at the hospital in the Chemo Ward and one of the hospital employees was being treated and said she could lose her home because of all the expenses and she had insurance coverage, but so much debt beyond that.


Thats terrible. Much as we complain about our system and the waits (for hip replacements and cataracts for example) treatment is available for everyone and you wouldn't end up in debt and at risk of losing your house becuase of the expense of treatment.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, catching up finally on the last week, and glad to hear your tests came back good. One step closer to the hip repair.
> 
> I was going to work on a hat but realized I had a wrong multiple in what I wrote down, so back to the graph paper.
> 
> I tried the new herbal mix yesterday, taking two capsules with supper. I was relaxed by bedtime, almost too much! So tonight I'm trying one with a cup of chamomile. I'll find a balance, and I did sleep a little better last night.


What is in the capsules?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


Why not look in charity shops for clothes until you reach your goal weight? And then you can buy a whole new wardrobe that fits the new you once you get there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I've fixed the dress (yay) and it looks pretty good if I say so myself. Now I'm sort of in the mood to sew but don't have any projects! I should be typing patterns...yeah.
> 
> I fixed pancakes for late breakfast but only ate a half of one--they are very filling (and it won't hurt me to lose a couple either--you know, you tell yourself, "It's just five pounds," and then that five becomes a few more).
> 
> The spring shedding season seems to have started--cat's full of mats and knots, ugh. I'll comb him here and there as he allows, but I'll likely need to vacuum more often too for a while. I love him, but dang, his hair is a right mess!


Glad you were able to fix the dress Sorlenna 
Know what you mean about spring shedding . Mishka looks a mess too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely independent I've had to be which can be a good thing but also makes me want my own space hard to juggle sometimes. I definitely do not like being told I can't do something , the cardigan and hat are going with me to next knitting group should be interesting ????
> Blood results came back , definitely run down , and anemic so got a lovely cocktail of tablets to take for a few weeks and then more blood tests


Hopefully these are all you need and you start to feel better soon.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> Switched from Melatonin to 2 Valerian Root before bed. (I also take one .5 Xanax). it seems to help if I just remember to get up and go to bed NOW.......


I might have to try that, as melatonin doesn't seem to work for me the way it used to.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I hope the cocktail perks you up. :sm02:


Only cocktail I will ever have , ???? hopefully it will do the job and there will be no more viruses


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, love the dress, where did you buy it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I am glad it is an issue you can fix with iron, etc. Feel better, Sonja!


Thank you April


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* a kitty door might be perfect for you; well not for you but or your kitties. If you want one I actually have a small cat door that is still in the box that I do not need. Let me know and I can bring it to you at the KAP!


Sam trying to get through the kitty door brings up interesting visions I must say


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, love the dress, where did you buy it?


I got it on Amazon. The brand name is Doublju--they have several different ones with and without sleeves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful photos, Kate, and glad to hear your brother is settling. I hope you're able to put uncle's kitchen to rights (been there, done that, and it's a job).
> 
> The good news is that I found some snaps that will fit my dress! And because the ones that fit are sew-on, I'm going to put buttons up the side of the front to cover them. Now to find my thread!


Did you let them know about the missing buttons- just because they need to know for quality control purposes so they do something to avoid it happening again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> What is in the capsules?


The ingredient list says:

Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B5, Vitamin B6, Niacin, Biotin, Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc, Potassium / PROPRIETARY BLEND - Rhodiola, Ext, Sal, 1% HPLC, Lutein, Ashwaghanda, Chamomile, Gaba, Lemon Balm, Skull Cap, Hawthorne, Bacopa(brahmi), Magnolia, Passion Flower, Valerian, L-Theanine, Oat Straw(Avena Satiba), Mucuna Pruriens (14%HPLC), ST John's Wort, Hops, Griffonia Seed Ext (5-ATP)

I've not heard of a couple of those things, but I recognize most as being useful for anxiety and have had teas with chamomile, Lemon balm (used to grow that), hawthorne, and valerian before. They all seem to help. I just hadn't needed any for a while and so didn't have any in the house when the anxiety came back.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did you let them know about the missing buttons- just because they need to know for quality control purposes so they do something to avoid it happening again.


Yes, and I saw in the reviews someone else had the same issue with the same color dress. I guess someone at the factory was having a bad day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the dress--super simple but so comfortable I could see living in it all summer. I'm considering ordering other colors when my finances allow--though hopefully, any others I order will come *with* snaps! LOL Oh, and this is a forest green color; it's a bit off in the photo and looks gray to me.


No front snaps would be a problem indeed- show off a little more than you would be wanting to. 
It does look grey. Forest green should be really nice. Simple is all you need for everyday wear as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was my favorite when dad and i made ice cream - in a hand crank - with ten cents worth of ice (which we put in a gunny sack and crushed with the broad side of an ax) from the ice house in town. yeah - those were the days. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> My favorite home made ice cream has always been peach. And you are in Georgia, so... LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And rarely is a week under 100 pages now so we talk up a storm more than ever.
> 
> Talking of storms Vicky is up in Darwin and just heard that Darwin is on cyclone watch.


I certainly hope one doesn't turn up, and if one does touchdown that there is minimal to no damage to life or property.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the 'ill pack a' as in alpaca - at least that is the way i took it. --- sam



darowil said:


> Love the long necked 'sheep' thrown in!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not quite that thin. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Sam trying to get through the kitty door brings up interesting visions I must say


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies
> Think I'm glad to see the end of this week as I started with a stomach virus and didn't have a good time at knitting group this week ,either one of the ladies pulled me up before I went in and told me I had stolen her daughters knitting pattern ( the bunny hat ) and her family were very angry with me, she told me I was not to knit the cardigan or use the graph ever again .how I'm supposed to have stolen the knitting pattern from this daughter I don't know . I showed her where I got the graph from and the pattern designers name which is not her daughter and then continued into the craft room , needless to say I'm almost finished knitting my bunny cardigan and will take great delight at showing it to the group next week


I am so sorry that crazy lady went after you. I'm glad you had the info handy so you could show her where you got it. It is pretty weird that she would think that. I am amazed at the people who sell the football hat. I saw a pic of a crochet one and did it in knit years ago. I wouldn't say anyone that knits very much would need to buy it. It was so easy to figure out. But, I guess there are some that do buy because it several have it for sell.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye I finally got the ice cream made! Directions say it is ready for 15- 20 minutes or desired consistency. I went 40 minutes and it was still pretty soft. Tasted great though and we put the left overs in the freezer. Was it worth what it cost ($60 on sale if I remember correctly) I'd say not really. Now I made the French Vanilla recipe that came with it so maybe to make something a little fancier ...... yeah maybe it would be worth it. Did require a good bit of planning ahead having to freeze the attachment 15+ hours and chill the mixture you make up at last 8 hrs. Definitely not a "let's get some ice cream now" kind of thing! LOL


If you have freezer room you could keep the attachment in the freezer. But even be organised enough 8 hours before would be a struggle for me! 
Hopefully you decide it was worth it with more interesting ones now that you have done a basic one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is the 'ill pack a' as in alpaca - at least that is the way i took it. --- sam


Oh yes it was an alpaca- that was why the apostrophe around sheep! All these sheep with one lonely alpaca thrown in. 
Don't they often put an alpaca in with sheep? to protect them I think? Wonder if you can call an alpaca and get the sheep to follow like friends did with a hand reared ram?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> No front snaps would be a problem indeed- show off a little more than you would be wanting to.
> It does look grey. Forest green should be really nice. Simple is all you need for everyday wear as well.


I'm fond of the color, plus it matches my eyes! :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh yes it was an alpaca- that was why the apostrophe around sheep! All these sheep with one lonely alpaca thrown in.
> Don't they often put an alpaca in with sheep? to protect them I think? Wonder if you can call an alpaca and get the sheep to follow like friends did with a hand reared ram?


I thought about using it to make a hat with alpacas all round (and maybe one sheep)!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought about using it to make a hat with alpacas all round (and maybe one sheep)!


I like that idea.
Seeing that reminded me that I want to knit David a cowl with a cow on it. Every time I talk about cowls he makes some comment about cows. 
I found a knitted one- what a shame I didn't find a crocheted one. Quicker and use up more stash! After all I'm not sure it will ever get worn. Had another look it says fillet crochet. Looks like squares on the chart so our DC is fairly square so that might work! 
Have a look when I get back home (Thursday I think).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree on the cleaning.... but a certain amount has to happen to function!!!
> 
> Boy, do I hear you on the teens. Our alley kids have a boy just learning to drive, transition to a new private school, having some issues, very good athlete but typical growing pains.... and we are sort of an unofficial safety zone/sounding board. It is a different time from when mine were that age.... so I don't envy anyone dealing with all that comes with growing up these days.
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Jynx! I have been away quite a bit, but trying to get back into the fold! I have thought about your DGD so many times. I know it was a difficult time for her. I'm sure she has had to deal with a lot of guilt feelings. A lot for a young woman to handle. I hope the counseling is going well. I'm sorry that you have had some health issues, but hopefully that is all solved. I'm glad you mom has finally gotten a place. I'm sure you wish you were closer, but the distance will help you take care of yourself and your family. It is never easy to see our parents health decline. I look forward to seeing you at the KAP!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam. Two words. Litter box. 
Karena


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Deal, I would love to go up around Dallas, David has been many times since we moved here, he takes loads up quite often, and to Houston.
> I did make it to Granzins in New Braunfels to pick up bacon and dried sausages to bring back, next time I'm getting dry ice and taking the big cooler, we used to shop there every 2 weeks for meat. We made sure to get to The Gristmill to eat too, they have such great food, I always get either the beef tenderloin sandwich or salad.
> I can say I don't mind driving in San Antonio but Houston is wild I've driven there a couple times, was really happy that I never got lost.
> What a great guy, that's great what he's doing with the book, I'll have to look for that on Amazon.
> That's too funny, who'd have thunk but I guess it makes sense, those little sucker stick to everything.


Austin traffic is always horrible!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was my favorite when dad and i made ice cream - in a hand crank - with ten cents worth of ice (which we put in a gunny sack and crushed with the broad side of an ax) from the ice house in town. yeah - those were the days. --- sam


This brought back memories of Sunday afternoons, with my dad cranking the ice cream freezer and reminding us not to eat the ice. The ice was cut with huge ice saws from the lake in winter and brought up to the ice house on a stoneboat (sledge) with our team of horses. The ice house was an old garage buried up to it's eves in a dirt hole, and the ice with straw under and over the ice to keep it cool. We ate the ice anyway. The ice cream was wonderful and we ate it with soda crackers or cookies mother had just baked. Of course, in those days, extra calories were not a problem. It was wonderful when we got electricity and actually had a refrigerator with an ice compartment on top. Ah, memories brought back. Thank you Sam.

Kate B, As to the difficult airway problem, when they check you into a hospital or clinic, please really emphasize that you have a terrible airway and could not be intubated with ease. I would hope that your anesthesia person had you sit up, open your mouth as widely as you could and stick out your tongue at that person, then ask you to tip your head back as far as you could do so, so as to adequately assess your airway. But, having said that, when they ask you about your previous anesthesia, mention again the airway problems. It is a help to the anesthesia team and a big help to you. Glad you survived the incident.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh we wouldnt get sick of seeing pictures. But we understand the wishes not to have her on the internet. And yes Margaret you are just as hopelessly in love with your grandchild as the rest of us are with ours. I remember feeling the same before Serena was born..... :sm11:


You guys make being a grandma seem like so much fun, I am looking forward to the day when I will get to do the same! But first, I have to get them married off, lol. Oldest daughter is getting married this year in October, and her sister will be getting married next year in August.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent that you will be able to fix the dress. You will need to post a pic of you modeling it when it is done now.
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments about DGS but I have to honestly say I don't think we resemble each other at all. He is a good kid. Hope the ice cream making goes well this afternoon.


It is something about his smile Gwen!


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Teddy bear said:


> Good Morning, Friends.
> 
> My heart was so warmed when I saw my husband and I mentioned in last week's recap.
> 
> ...


Is a temporary stomach tube a possibility? Until they figure out what is wrong?


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hot applecider with caramel liquor.


That sounds yummy! Pour me some please!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> That sounds yummy! Pour me some please!


Here you go!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, looked on Amazon, they must be sold out. Looks reay comfortable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> You guys make being a grandma seem like so much fun, I am looking forward to the day when I will get to do the same! But first, I have to get them married off, lol. Oldest daughter is getting married this year in October, and her sister will be getting married next year in August.


So a busy 12 months there- first step to being a Grandma. (well not that seems to matter especially now). 
Are you involved much in the wedding preperation?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Coming at full power!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Prayers, definitely!

We need to support one another.

God Bless


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Oh no- thats not good. Prayers going up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gerry really must get the seizure followed up further. I agree with the kids- he needed to just go home whatever he wanted to do. $8,000 just for a few hours sounds a huge amount!


Fortunately, we only had to pay $75. but it shows just how out of control medical expenses are.... He did have scan and a few other tests and excellent care. He had done something similar when we were at Fair, but he ate in time and was fine. I just want him to talk to the prescribing Dr. so that he has final say on how to manage pain and he will do it..... eventually. Meanwhile, not taking that drug.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes....when they get ripe I WILL make peach ice cream. It is the best of homemade ice cream. I do not like the store peach ice cream though.


Sorlenna said:


> My favorite home made ice cream has always been peach. And you are in Georgia, so... LOL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Prayers on the wing. Let her know we're thinking of her.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I am enjoying her greatly- just ask the others here they will tell you that! Probably just as well as I can't post photos of her or I'm sure they would be sick of her (and as I have said to the others this from a lady who didn't think she minded if she never became a Grandma!).


DD waited 8 years to become a mom. Never was into babysitting. Had not a clue. I now call her a helicopter mom.... They are her life..... (Doesn't hurt that she has a great house husband when she is flying. She found out just how tough it is when he started working for an oil co. and had to travel!) Hope I live long enough to spoil the greats as well!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No not really! I told myself before I went not to get carried away and do too many coz I will be sorry. But I just couldnt help it (LOL) and stayed on dance floor the whole time and my legs are only slightly tired today. I must be fitter than I thought I was.
> 
> You should give it a go Sonja... the class I go to is actually a Seniors class, the people are lovely and it only costs $5 for 2 hours including a cuppa. :sm11:
> 
> The other class that I used to go to was taught by my friend that has had the stroke and has no movement from chest down. So sad. I visited her yesterday and she said MRI showed damage to spinal chords and she may not get the movement back.


So sad for your friend, too young to be left so disabled I'm sure, not that it's good at any age


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea about storing the attachment in the freezer. I think I could possibly do that. Glad folks on here share ideas eve outside of knitting! Thanks Margaret. And the ice cream concoction could be made up in the morning.


darowil said:


> If you have freezer room you could keep the attachment in the freezer. But even be organised enough 8 hours before would be a struggle for me!
> Hopefully you decide it was worth it with more interesting ones now that you have done a basic one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 100% better although husband has woke up this morning saying he feels awful I'm trying to figure out whether he has a bug or I'm thinking he is getting depressed will see how he goes


I hope he's Ok


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Again how wonderful to have you back, Jynx! Good to have the catch-up on your life.


Thanks so much. I know you have had a lot to adjust to as well. Hopefully, your hip will move up the priority list. Wish the doctors had to live with the pain for a few days. How things would change. Meanwhile, I have seen some of your wonderful pieces on Facebook. Beautiful work. I haven't been doing as much and need to dust off the needles and the loom. Seems that mindless games was all I could handle for awhile but I am determined to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1's girlfriend committed suicide about 12 years ago now and it was awful. I can honestly say it's the worst thing that has ever happened to me, he was so distraught and I couldn't fix it. Things are good now thankfully and he has a new partner and a 4 year old son.


I'm glad your son found someone & now has a family
DILs brother shot himself & his mom found him, she's never been the same nor is any of the rest of the family. Such a waste!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No not really! I told myself before I went not to get carried away and do too many coz I will be sorry. But I just couldnt help it (LOL) and stayed on dance floor the whole time and my legs are only slightly tired today. I must be fitter than I thought I was.
> 
> You should give it a go Sonja... the class I go to is actually a Seniors class, the people are lovely and it only costs $5 for 2 hours including a cuppa. :sm11:
> 
> The other class that I used to go to was taught by my friend that has had the stroke and has no movement from chest down. So sad. I visited her yesterday and she said MRI showed damage to spinal chords and she may not get the movement back.


Hope that is not the case. Having been so active, she will miss it. I did take a chair yoga class when going through chemo. It did us all a lot of good, just to stretch and focus. Hope she can find some sort of rehab to keep moving arms and lungs. Hopefully, swelling will subside and SOME movement will come back so she can build on that. Adding her to my ever growing prayer list of people who have been given challenges to overcome.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope Vicki & family aren't impacted by the storm.
Gwen your guest room looks great, Brantley s a master carpenter, lovely chest.
Ohio Joy, hope you & Kathy can have a nice visit next week & you aren't too busy cooking


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DD waited 8 years to become a mom. Never was into babysitting. Had not a clue. I now call her a helicopter mom.... They are her life..... (Doesn't hurt that she has a great house husband when she is flying. She found out just how tough it is when he started working for an oil co. and had to travel!) Hope I live long enough to spoil the greats as well!!!


I suspect grands will be the best as so much older with the greats.
But having said that Mum loved having her around for a few days earlier this week when we had the 4 generations together. She got a great deal of delight out of watching her and seeing the change even in the few days (new words everyday for example). Mind you Mum was able just to admire. Didn't need to do anything. Elizabeth while being delightful is very much a few people only girl. Mummy, Daddy, both Grandmas any one else is at best tolerated (and I think a couple of the child care staff go beyond being tolerated). Sometimes get smiles from her so Elizabeth calling out her word for Grandma and looking into the kitchen was a big step forward (not that she allowed great Grandma to hold her still!).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying now.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do not like the rings through the nose piercings but at the time I did like those little tiny studs in the side of the nose , but as my friend so nicely said with my allergies and the amount of times I sneeze and rub my nose I would rub the piercing right back out ????
> Not to keen on tattoos the odd one looks nice but there comes a time when you have to say enough
> Hopefully Baillie will grow up and mature and realise what a fantastic family she has , here you are supposed to be18 before you can get a tattoo


The little studs in the the nose don't look too bad but I don't like rings. It also looks silly to have them in the eyebrows. I really don't like to ear plug things, they look terrible. Have you seen those emails with the caption" why they can't get a job". Showing people with those studs bumps over their eyes & chains connecting various piercings???? What are people thinking. 
Tattoos are becoming mor common here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's so sad when it happens , I just learnt a few weeks ago that a friend of mine killed herself , she got post natal depression when her youngest was born and suffered with depression a lot after that . He is now 19 .last time I saw my friend she was doing very well and going to London to stay with family for a bit while husband worked down that way so it came as a complete shock to hear what she had done . Her love for family including 2 new grandchildren was clearly not strong enough to see her through


My condolences on the lovely DS of your friend I just can't imagine how lif can be so bad


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> RookieRetiree is a fabulous cook. Such a delightful person to be with also.
> 
> Matthew and I are planning on coming to Kap again. He will have me running quite a bit these next few months to art competitions. He has a drawing entered into an international art competition for disabled artists in Minneapolis next month and he is working on a drawing for the Michigan disabled artist competition in May. The one in May allows for votes being casted on Facebook. He is doing a horse drawing from Dianna's photos of the Corolla horses.


Glad Matthew is having so many opportunities to show his excellent work. Look forward to seeing you both. And yes, Rookie is a wonderful cook, hostess, friend and all round good person, Not that I'm biased, but she is how I think of most Midwesterners.... salt of the earth, always there in a crisis and just does it... whatever needs doing. (She married well too. Great couple)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and haven't knit any in 2 days so I'm off to knit. TTYL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's no fun Sam , who knows what I would have wanted next as my friend told me . It was funny as she sounded like a mother ????
> I got my ears pierced a second time instead and she tutted away in the back ground and for days after . I still sometimes tease her by sending her pictures of extreme piercings saying what do you think am I too young to get this done ????


I have 3 holes in each ear... though some seem rather closed now, SIL and I were going to get tattoos when he turned 30. (tasteful little butterfly on back of shoulder, maybe) Guess who chickened out? The 6'5" football player. The important thing to remember is what it will look like when it sags and wrinkles... I'm still up for it.... After all, I have to shock the grands every now and again. Those who have so many on face or that can't be covered up might want to remember that they will have to apply for a job someday!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the room and chest. Nothing fancy for sure but according to Lex the bed slept good. Here he is on the laptop this morning; grandpa going to take him to baseball practice soon. He's 11 and loves baseball and nintendo/computer games; typical kid for sure.


Great looking boy, I think he looks a lot like you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope Vicki & family aren't impacted by the storm.
> Gwen your guest room looks great, Brantley s a master carpenter, lovely chest.
> Ohio Joy, hope you & Kathy can have a nice visit next week & you aren't too busy cooking


The storm has been upgraded to category 1 cyclone Blanche. She is expected to later be upgraded to a level 2 but it sounds like after Darwin which is the most populated place in its path. David has an aunt and cousin up there as well
One area it has passed through had 384 mms rain in 24 hours (over 15 inches).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


She's so cute, looks like she was really having fun


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


So proud of you. I've had to buy new bras as well, but I've gone the opposite direction, I can now start moving so I will get SOME of it off. Gerry should count carbs but doesn't. I need for him not to cook to be successful. We had the most fabulous 5 course meal at NOLA last time we were in New Orleans. GREAT eats. There are a couple dishes I can live without, but not many. If you are having all that excess energy, send some my way!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How awful Bonnie. I'm just so sorry that this happened. I have a hard time with groups because of things like this. Sounds like you are a very courageous and independent lady and I just love that you are going to take in your finished bunny cardigan and show it to the group. BRAVO!!!! :sm24:
> 
> Terrible that you've had the bug 3 times. The same thing is happening over here too. I've never known a time where one just keeps getting sick over and over like this. Glad you are finally starting to feel better and hope this is the last of it.


Not me, Sonja. No knitting groups in my neck of the woods????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....when they get ripe I WILL make peach ice cream. It is the best of homemade ice cream. I do not like the store peach ice cream though.


Me either! I think the fruit's over processed or something... turns into a jam almost.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


Congratulations, that squite an accomplishment


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1's girlfriend committed suicide about 12 years ago now and it was awful. I can honestly say it's the worst thing that has ever happened to me, he was so distraught and I couldn't fix it. Things are good now thankfully and he has a new partner and a 4 year old son.


So glad he has found his way out of the abyss. It has shaken me to core and feel so terribly helpless. I know people who do this are in terrible pain but... for my money, it is selfish and cowardly. Many years ago a friend hung herself. I had to be the one husband called to come wait for police and then he stayed with is for a bit. He was a teacher and she planned it for Spring break so as not to inconvenience him.... I've seen too many and will never get over the senseless loss and the impact on those left behind.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely independent I've had to be which can be a good thing but also makes me want my own space hard to juggle sometimes. I definitely do not like being told I can't do something , the cardigan and hat are going with me to next knitting group should be interesting ????
> Blood results came back , definitely run down , and anemic so got a lovely cocktail of tablets to take for a few weeks and then more blood tests


Do you like raisins? When my DH was anemic, I just left a bag of raisins on the cupboard & he ate a handful when he walked by, within a month he was back to normal. Much easier on the system than taking iron tablets


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No (touch wood!) the infections have gone and his toe (or where his toe used to be!) is healing up nicely. He has been having a dressing put on it that stays on for less than a week and seemingly costs hundreds of pounds per dressing! Thank god for the NHS. :sm24:


It's good it's healing well. Must be a very special dressing!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news and yes I definitely do not want to lose our NHS


Ours too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope the cyclone passes before it gets too strong and that all in its path stay safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My mother was 15...they'll have 58 years this August.


My mom was 16 but my Dad died after 22 yrs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the dress--super simple but so comfortable I could see living in it all summer. I'm considering ordering other colors when my finances allow--though hopefully, any others I order will come *with* snaps! LOL Oh, and this is a forest green color; it's a bit off in the photo and looks gray to me.


Looks like a really comfy style


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Good Morning, Friends.
> 
> My heart was so warmed when I saw my husband and I mentioned in last week's recap.
> 
> ...


Hope there is a remedial direction soon. Waiting on tests is the pits. So good that you are there to be his advocate and a second set of ears. It is amazing what you think you know when you are the patient...... I am going to use your funeral director approach on someone I know. Clever girl.... Hope you can find some liquids that make him feel full, milk shakes, cold soups..... or is it strictly clear? I hate to throw up and will do about anything to avoid it. Can he suck on hard candy? Sending lots of healing vibes for him and a hug for you. Patience is the hardest virtue when things are so up in the air....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you were able to fix the dress Sorlenna
> Know what you mean about spring shedding . Mishka looks a mess too


Still much too cold here for a Kimber to start losing hair. DS is home 3 weeks in April, I hope that's when she does her shedding????
It's been blowing like mad here since last night, not much snow but very bitter out the-19C/-2 F but feels much worse with that wind. Good that no it's not snowing much or you wouldn't see a thing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sam trying to get through the kitty door brings up interesting visions I must say


????????you & Kate never miss one of those!????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so looking forward to seeing you at the KAP. With organizing it when you came before I didn't get a chance to visit much and now that I'm done with that I can REALLY enjoy the KAP even more and get to chat with folks. I know Tami did a great job the last two years and am positive that Jeanette will have it perfectly planned for this year. Woohoo for KAP!


Yes,,,,, More time to visit. I so enjoyed my time on the swing with Marianne the year I was there. It is good that others have stepped in to run it since we have so many capable members. Wish I were closer to help out but hard to do long distance. I would be happy to just share a PBJ and talk!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was my favorite when dad and i made ice cream - in a hand crank - with ten cents worth of ice (which we put in a gunny sack and crushed with the broad side of an ax) from the ice house in town. yeah - those were the days. --- sam


I love ice cream made from fresh rasberries. Not something you can find in a store.
I don't have an ice cream maker, I just whip it & freeze a while, then whip again. Not perfect but very tasty


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wow, Gwen! You will have fun. Your room looks beautiful (and how nice is that green yarn!?). One of my aunts had old, Victorian style beds with high headboards and the mattress up high...my sister and thought that was so fun when we were kids! Enjoy your DGS!


Princess and the Pea. Love the little step stool you need to get into those beds. (and thanks for the welcome... I've missed this group so much)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh yes it was an alpaca- that was why the apostrophe around sheep! All these sheep with one lonely alpaca thrown in.
> Don't they often put an alpaca in with sheep? to protect them I think? Wonder if you can call an alpaca and get the sheep to follow like friends did with a hand reared ram?


Yes, alpaca will chase off coyotes


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The storm has been upgraded to category 1 cyclone Blanche. She is expected to later be upgraded to a level 2 but it sounds like after Darwin which is the most populated place in its path. David has an aunt and cousin up there as well
> One area it has passed through had 384 mms rain in 24 hours (over 15 inches).


I hope all stay safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Is a temporary stomach tube a possibility? Until they figure out what is wrong?


That same thought crossed my mind.

Teddy bear, good news that there's no tumours in the esophagus. Hope they can check out his stomach soon. Aren't there little cameras like capsules that can be swallowed, wonder if he could get one of those down? Hope you get some answers soon, poor man


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Dreamweaver, it is so wonderful hat you can be real support for your DGD...she has been through hard things but I am sure your love and support mean everything to her.


Thanks..... any conversation needs to come from her and she has terrific parents. I just want to be a constant soft spot to land. So hard to know the right thing to do.... but the love and support is unconditional... as I know all of you would do the same for yours....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Hope she is better soon. She's much to young to b having so many health problems.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hope there is a remedial direction soon. Waiting on tests is the pits. So good that you are there to be his advocate and a second set of ears. It is amazing what you think you know when you are the patient...... I am going to use your funeral director approach on someone I know. Clever girl.... Hope you can find some liquids that make him feel full, milk shakes, cold soups..... or is it strictly clear? I hate to throw up and will do about anything to avoid it. Can he suck on hard candy? Sending lots of healing vibes for him and a hug for you. Patience is the hardest virtue when things are so up in the air....


Just jumping in here to mention that I eat candied ginger slices when I feel like I'm going to throw up. It does help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The storm has been upgraded to category 1 cyclone Blanche. She is expected to later be upgraded to a level 2 but it sounds like after Darwin which is the most populated place in its path. David has an aunt and cousin up there as well
> One area it has passed through had 384 mms rain in 24 hours (over 15 inches).


Wow! That's a lot of water???? Hope people stay safe.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

darowil said:


> So a busy 12 months there- first step to being a Grandma. (well not that seems to matter especially now).
> Are you involved much in the wedding preperation?


The older one, not much, she is only planning a very small reception, and getting married at city hall. My younger one, I will be much more involved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So proud of you. I've had to buy new bras as well, but I've gone the opposite direction, I can now start moving so I will get SOME of it off. Gerry should count carbs but doesn't. I need for him not to cook to be successful. We had the most fabulous 5 course meal at NOLA last time we were in New Orleans. GREAT eats. There are a couple dishes I can live without, but not many. If you are having all that excess energy, send some my way!!!


That's one place I have always wanted to visit but with our $$so low & things so unsettled recently I don't think it will happen soon


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> That could well be the case, I remember being berated by an anaesthetist after an op as I had not told her I was difficult to intubate (semi-locked jaw) and she later read it in my notes. If I hadn't still been drowsy I would have thought to question why she diddn't read my notes *before* the op?!! The reason I had not told her was that I had only just remembered being told that by another anaesthetist 2 years before, when she brought it up! Obviously I had been too drowsy to take it in properly then either!


Usually, I can recall every little thing when in the hospital but they gave me Dilaudid, an amnesiac, when I had the emergency colostomy and left me on it for 10 days. Other than one day when 4 visited at once and one nasty fight with doctor over tube, nothing broke through the fog. So much so, I didn't know what had been done to me or any of the instructions. When I got to rehab late one evening and it wore off, I got up to use the restroom and dislodged all IV's and the wound vac. What an uproar... but I didn't know I had them. Never again. This is now the standard drug at our hospital for recovery room. I could handle that, but I have just made them add a note that I don't take it... PERIOD. (Also have told them never to wake me up while intubated or without DH present. I would have knee jerk reaction and pull it all out!) Bottom line.... you always need an advocate!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I've finally caught up with you chatty people, I thought I never would????

If I ever mention paper piecing again, remind me I have lost my mind, I spent all day at quilting working on my centrepiece & im mayb 1/2 done. I think it will be a one & only. I could do an amazing nitre quilt top in the time I've spent on this.
Welll, I pad is almost dead & im beat, ttyl


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Melatonin helped me get to sleep but gave me strange and disturbing dreams that woke me up in the middle of the night. Rather defeats the reason I was taking Melatonin becoming non-effective for me. I like the Valerian Root much better... no noticeable side effects.) Of course I still stay up so late, you would think there would be no choice but to sleep! Not so...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love it that you can wear more than one earring! What fun.


I have a long chain with a bead at one end. I can thread it through all three holes. When Livey was little, she delighted in pulling it back and forth, like flossing teeth! I just don't get all the earrings in these days so back hole is getting hard to find. (I had grown hair out... have just recently cut it as close to bald as possible so may start wearing more now that they will show.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kate... So sweet, Love the hat!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you for update on Dawn. Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Melatonin helped me get to sleep but gave me strange and disturbing dreams that woke me up in the middle of the night. Rather defeats the reason I was taking Melatonin becoming non-effective for me. I like the Valerian Root much better... no noticeable side effects.) Of course I still stay up so late, you would think there would be no choice but to sleep! Not so...
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We used to go to the German fest in NB. Beautiful country.


Our condo backed up to that site, Landa Park.... So relaxing, floating down the river.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's no fun Sam , who knows what I would have wanted next as my friend told me . It was funny as she sounded like a mother ????
> I got my ears pierced a second time instead and she tutted away in the back ground and for days after . I still sometimes tease her by sending her pictures of extreme piercings saying what do you think am I too young to get this done ????


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do not like the rings through the nose piercings but at the time I did like those little tiny studs in the side of the nose , but as my friend so nicely said with my allergies and the amount of times I sneeze and rub my nose I would rub the piercing right back out ????
> Not to keen on tattoos the odd one looks nice but there comes a time when you have to say enough
> Hopefully Baillie will grow up and mature and realise what a fantastic family she has , here you are supposed to be18 before you can get a tattoo


I always figured that with my allergies and sinus's it would get so gross that I didn't even want to think about it.
In most states here, it is 18 also unless a parent signs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will thankyou. She has gone through so much over the last ten years or so. She is 66, her husband died about 6 years ago. She has had heart surgery, breast cancer. A few years of being great and now all this. Terrible. She is in rehab now for weeks and we will see what happens I suppose.


So sad, I do hope that somehow she comes through this better than expected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's so sad when it happens , I just learnt a few weeks ago that a friend of mine killed herself , she got post natal depression when her youngest was born and suffered with depression a lot after that . He is now 19 .last time I saw my friend she was doing very well and going to London to stay with family for a bit while husband worked down that way so it came as a complete shock to hear what she had done . Her love for family including 2 new grandchildren was clearly not strong enough to see her through


That is tragically sad.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Someone was looking for the baa able hat pattern a while bacj. I was just on raverly and there's a free baa able cowl pattern that one might be able to use to knit the hat. Here's the link. Heck the cowl is cute too!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ill-pack-a-cowl-for-rhinebeck


Just printed and added to library. (Love the way the llama/alpaca snuck in....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Good Morning, Friends.
> 
> My heart was so warmed when I saw my husband and I mentioned in last week's recap.
> 
> ...


I hope that the are able to finish up his tests/procedures and they show no problems that require any major concern. 
The unknown is the hardest, HUGS.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gruene and New Braunfels is where we had the family reunion last June--I'd go back in a heartbeat.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the room and chest. Nothing fancy for sure but according to Lex the bed slept good. Here he is on the laptop this morning; grandpa going to take him to baseball practice soon. He's 11 and loves baseball and nintendo/computer games; typical kid for sure.


What a cutie, I can see he has your features too. Love the little curl of hair sticking up.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Dear. Hope they aren't affected. We have had flights cancelled due to storms and DH even had to be re-routed because of the volcanic eruption in Iceland. Nature has it's way of disrupting at times, for sure.


DD flies for a living. It always amazes me how they get all the planes back where they belong after one of these big weather events... Hate when she gets stranded though or I don't know if she is near storms.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, you and your family have had a lot of turmoil. Glad you are feeling better. To me, it sounds like you have earned some time to rest, be with DH, and family. You certainly cared for your mom more than your fair share. My heart aches for poor Livy. A lot of trauma for a young woman.
> Machristie, have fun in Charleston. My twin, niece. And nephew live there. Are you visiting family? I'll bet Gwen can meet you there. We were suppose to meet there but it didn't work out. Can't remember why.
> My friend, Betty, is picking me up at 10 a.m. to go to the local quilt guild show. We both belonged to the guild for several years.


Thank you... most appreciated. Wish I could join you at the quilt show. DH was just commenting that I really didn't have a quilting friend any more. Have always wanted to see the Houston one and the one in Oregon. Have a few I need to finish....... knit? quilt? weave? stitch? I need a schedule.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

angelam said:


> My DD had one of those tiny studs in the side of her nose for her 40th birthday. I think she thought it was her last moment of rebellion before she became middle aged! I bit by tongue and didn't say a word. It didn't last long, it was done while she was living abroad and I just noticed next time she came home it was no longer there. Having just celebrated her 50th I think she's maturing at last!


My youngest just turned 50. She is designing a tattoo. May never get it but I do approve of it. She had breast cancer and doesn't want a plain, fake nipple..... Something more of a survivor statement style. I say "Go for it!"


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I understand about the sedation. But he was wide awake. Talking sense, also playing trivia with the nurses!


No matter... Everyone thought I was OK too!!!! (Maybe a few stranger conversations than usual, but not out of it.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I almost forgot - Welcome back, Jynx!! Great to hear from you and looking forward to seeing you at KAP.


Ditto!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> who in their right mind would want to get married at 16? --- sam


Someone who planned on running away at 17? (Those pioneer girls didn't want to, heaven forbid, become spinsters!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, would love to have had you join us at quilt show. Some really lovely quilts. Betty and I tend to prefer traditional (old fashioned) quilts with lots of quilting and there were maybe 15 of those. Some lovely art quilts, two of our guild members have shown quilts nationally. Really fun to see the colors, patterns and creativity. Neither of us quilts anymore, we knit now.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Prayers sent!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have four in each ear. The first was for me, and then each daughter wanted hers done, so of course I had to go with! I've had people tell me that's too much but it's none of their business. I wouldn't want anywhere else, though.


I had two in each ear and wanted a third but they kept getting infected so I had to let them just shut, but now the one set I have now don't seem to be causing any problems. 
Absolutely correct, it's not anyone else's business how many you have.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


Awe, she's growing up so fast, what a cutie, and she looks to have had a wonderful time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, I couldn't remember the name of the bakery other than it starts with N, but they do have such great treats and their home made tortillas are spectacular too.
> My good friend Lois and I got lost in Austin once, lol, it should have been easy to get back onto I35 from Ceasar Chavez but damned if we could find it, ended up in Round Rock I think it was. lol :sm12:


Yes, Round Rock.... We were at a tourny there and showed Rachel Austin... That is when she decided to go to UT. I can't go around the block without getting lost but I do know you were headed the wrong way!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We used to go to the German fest in NB. Beautiful country.


Very beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


That's great Daralene!! That's a lot of work you've put into it too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They were married on his 23rd birthday.


Cradle snatcher! (Great summer dress)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the loss of your kitty, Sam. I hope the others decide to stay in the house and yard.


Me too... I've been watching the two next door who were just obtained form shelter.. So sweet, but that house is so dirty, I wanted to bring them home. We said no more, but I'm beginning to cave.... It is so hard to lose them though...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, and welcome back to Jynx, I have seen your posts on main forum and didn't realise you were on the tea party also. We sure are a great bunch of folks on here.
> My cross stitch project is going very well, no more visits to the frog pond. I managed to get a proper chart so can see what I'm doing much better with it.
> Today is the first wedding anniversary of one of our adopted family, how fast time flies these days.
> It's also the beginning of our rugby league football season, so will be off to our first game this afternoon. No doubt the voice will be hoarse after the yell and yahoo that accompanies the game.
> Gwen your guest room for grandson looks very cosy, he looks like a lovely young man too.


Thank you, Fan. I have been MIA for a bit. (2 years) I also am a cross stitch person. Did samples for the local shop for a bit and worked at another. I have a magnetic "frog eye" magnifier that has a red cross hair on it. Such a help when doing a difficult pattern. I can see above and below my spot since it is all clear. So many to frame. I'm trying to lace one a night for the 16 square floral samplers that belong in the bathroom. Can's say I'm on schedule. It's hard to type and lace at the same time.

Have fun at the rugby. I've just been yelling at our hockey team They just can't seem to get it right without my help!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> You guys make being a grandma seem like so much fun, I am looking forward to the day when I will get to do the same! But first, I have to get them married off, lol. Oldest daughter is getting married this year in October, and her sister will be getting married next year in August.


I can't wait to be a grandma also! My DD got married last October, but they are wanting to start a family soon. She is 31 and he will be 37 this month. Their honeymoon is about a week away, and she's hoping for a honeymoon baby! We shall see what happens.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> HEY - HEY - HEY - HEY
> 
> BERROCO SOX FAIR ISLE STRIPING SOCK YARN regular $15.00 ON SALE $10.99 not that i am an enabler or anything.
> 
> ...


Oh yes you are..... and thanks.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


So cute!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


I need some of your will power! I've been up and down for so long. Really need to get serious. I think you will be my inspiration!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just finished a full repeat of the pattern rounds on a new hat, and I'm very pleased! It's all knit and purl, and it's going to take a while, since I'm using fingering weight on a size 2/2.75mm needle. I think it will be worth the work. I do feel it in my wrist, though, so will put that aside for now and work on something a little bigger yarn-wise. And I think the crochet shawl pattern is almost ready--just have to go over it again with my tester's notes. I do like being productive.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The ingredient list says:
> 
> Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B5, Vitamin B6, Niacin, Biotin, Calcium, Magnesium, Zinc, Potassium / PROPRIETARY BLEND - Rhodiola, Ext, Sal, 1% HPLC, Lutein, Ashwaghanda, Chamomile, Gaba, Lemon Balm, Skull Cap, Hawthorne, Bacopa(brahmi), Magnolia, Passion Flower, Valerian, L-Theanine, Oat Straw(Avena Satiba), Mucuna Pruriens (14%HPLC), ST John's Wort, Hops, Griffonia Seed Ext (5-ATP)
> 
> I've not heard of a couple of those things, but I recognize most as being useful for anxiety and have had teas with chamomile, Lemon balm (used to grow that), hawthorne, and valerian before. They all seem to help. I just hadn't needed any for a while and so didn't have any in the house when the anxiety came back.


Interesting.... and quite a list! For some reason, my PCP does not want me taking vitamin B's and I have a family history of anemia and DD doesn't absorb iron correctly and needs injections so I'm not in agreement with her. I don't take it but sure could use a boost of energy. Also wants me to take a different anxiety med. but I tried most in that class and don't like them. Doesn't want me to take steroids due to the fungal lung infection but the specialists disagree with her so I call them instead when having coughing or wheezing issues. I do remember something about being careful with St. John's Wart though and not sure about the Ashwaghanda. I know she is well intentioned and has much more medical knowledge than me but I do know my body and what does and doesn't work... She also doesn't want me to continue Reclast for bone density but has no other plan. Sometimes I think we can't win for losing...... Hope this continues to work for you. Not being able to sleep is not fun.... and I have had my share of night terrors and BAD dreams.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, it is after 11:00, so I need to get to bed. The boys will probably wake up early!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was my favorite when dad and i made ice cream - in a hand crank - with ten cents worth of ice (which we put in a gunny sack and crushed with the broad side of an ax) from the ice house in town. yeah - those were the days. --- sam


We had a hand crank with ice and salt. Love peach ice cream and we have a peach orchard a nice Sunday drive away that is famous for their ice cream... As soon as they open each season, standing room only.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh yes it was an alpaca- that was why the apostrophe around sheep! All these sheep with one lonely alpaca thrown in.
> Don't they often put an alpaca in with sheep? to protect them I think? Wonder if you can call an alpaca and get the sheep to follow like friends did with a hand reared ram?


Hah, I missed that when I read the name. I've never heard of alpaca with sheep for protection. When we looked into having alpacas, was told to have two... as they do not like to be alone. Donkeys are often used to protect other animals.... including alpacas. There is one that keeps the horse down the street company as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Welcome back, Jynx! I have been away quite a bit, but trying to get back into the fold! I have thought about your DGD so many times. I know it was a difficult time for her. I'm sure she has had to deal with a lot of guilt feelings. A lot for a young woman to handle. I hope the counseling is going well. I'm sorry that you have had some health issues, but hopefully that is all solved. I'm glad you mom has finally gotten a place. I'm sure you wish you were closer, but the distance will help you take care of yourself and your family. It is never easy to see our parents health decline. I look forward to seeing you at the KAP!


Thanks, Pam.... I'm really fine if the docs would keep their hands to themselves. Mostly repairs on things they did.... Moved mom into retirement here on Arapaho but I didn't like their assisted people and had to move her again when that became necessary. Horrid to say, but I am glad she isn't close. I would feel obliged to "fix" things and don't really have the authority to do what I think is needed. Kind of ridiculous that we have to go all the way to Ohio to visit! It will be fun!!! Looks like you have had some nice trips...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Austin traffic is always horrible!


Yes, and getting worse. I hate that Rachel is driving there, but she mostly walks to classes. I used to do it all the time but no more....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> This brought back memories of Sunday afternoons, with my dad cranking the ice cream freezer and reminding us not to eat the ice. The ice was cut with huge ice saws from the lake in winter and brought up to the ice house on a stoneboat (sledge) with our team of horses. The ice house was an old garage buried up to it's eves in a dirt hole, and the ice with straw under and over the ice to keep it cool. We ate the ice anyway. The ice cream was wonderful and we ate it with soda crackers or cookies mother had just baked. Of course, in those days, extra calories were not a problem. It was wonderful when we got electricity and actually had a refrigerator with an ice compartment on top. Ah, memories brought back. Thank you Sam.
> 
> Kate B, As to the difficult airway problem, when they check you into a hospital or clinic, please really emphasize that you have a terrible airway and could not be intubated with ease. I would hope that your anesthesia person had you sit up, open your mouth as widely as you could and stick out your tongue at that person, then ask you to tip your head back as far as you could do so, so as to adequately assess your airway. But, having said that, when they ask you about your previous anesthesia, mention again the airway problems. It is a help to the anesthesia team and a big help to you. Glad you survived the incident.


Oh Dear, Glad it's not me. Awake while the intubate? No way on earth could I do that..... Gag reflex would never cooperate.... I have a hard enough time swallowing to do gastric tube without lidocaine and then it drives me insane until it can come out,,,,I just don't do well with tubes of any kind. Veins don't like IV's and fail about every other day.. Even my port bothered me because it had three little bumps I could feel through skin and could not wait to get it out. Had the Dr. give it to me to make a mobile of "spare parts". That said, it is so important to share all the knowledge possible. DD and I are really hard sticks after the chemo. They have to start at her toes and end up in her neck. Mine, they just go straight through them all. We tell them exactly what to expect, what needle works best and where not to even try. If I'm going to be in hospital for any length of time, better to just put in a PIC. Modern medicine is wonderful... I just have an unmodern body!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Glad I saw this before turning in. Hate that she is going from one bad thing to another. Prayers on the way. Please keep me posted. Owe you an e-mail tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Bang their heads together , give them a good shake ????
> Wasn't it so much easier when you could say I'm your mother do as I say, still try it but it doesn't work so well now


I wish I could bang heads together! And yes it was much easier back then. LOL Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> The storm has been upgraded to category 1 cyclone Blanche. She is expected to later be upgraded to a level 2 but it sounds like after Darwin which is the most populated place in its path. David has an aunt and cousin up there as well
> One area it has passed through had 384 mms rain in 24 hours (over 15 inches).


Hope all are hunkered down safe and sound while it passes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> That could well be the case, I remember being berated by an anaesthetist after an op as I had not told her I was difficult to intubate (semi-locked jaw) and she later read it in my notes. If I hadn't still been drowsy I would have thought to question why she diddn't read my notes *before* the op?!! The reason I had not told her was that I had only just remembered being told that by another anaesthetist 2 years before, when she brought it up! Obviously I had been too drowsy to take it in properly then either!


Well I would have thought that's what notes are for... read before the op. Golly. :sm19:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, alpaca will chase off coyotes


I didn't know that. Everyone here uses the donkeys to keep them away from the alpacas..... My local sheep have nothing in the field with them but two dogs on the other side of the fence. We do have coyotes and bobcats.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hope all are hunkered down safe and sound while it passes.


Other than some photos of Elizabeth I have heard nothing from them- but as planes are still leaving the airport things can't be bad at the moment


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That same thought crossed my mind.
> 
> Teddy bear, good news that there's no tumours in the esophagus. Hope they can check out his stomach soon. Aren't there little cameras like capsules that can be swallowed, wonder if he could get one of those down? Hope you get some answers soon, poor man


Yes. I had that done for dad to prove to him there was no reason he could not eat. If they couldn't get scope past a blockage though, I don't know if he could swallow through. DD has had that done as well and the camera does have to go through entire system.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to look into that i know - my living space in under 400sqft which makes floor space quite valuable. i kept it in the bedroom the last time i had one so guess it could go back in the same corner. the bathroom is much much too small and there is no available floor space in there. i just keep putting it off. i will ask gary if the box i used the last time is still in the barn. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam. Two words. Litter box.
> Karena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> You guys make being a grandma seem like so much fun, I am looking forward to the day when I will get to do the same! But first, I have to get them married off, lol. Oldest daughter is getting married this year in October, and her sister will be getting married next year in August.


You are going to be very busy over the next year or so hope you have a wonderful time


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you all for the comments on the room and chest. Nothing fancy for sure but according to Lex the bed slept good. Here he is on the laptop this morning; grandpa going to take him to baseball practice soon. He's 11 and loves baseball and nintendo/computer games; typical kid for sure.


He looks like a nice kid. He has your smile I think. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to her to jump start the healing. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


I do hope they find out what's wrong and that she feels better soon


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just jumping in here to mention that I eat candied ginger slices when I feel like I'm going to throw up. It does help.


Yes, I took ginger all through chemo and it was a big help. It doesn't hurt that I like ginger anyway!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to my uncle's last week and managed to do a bit of hoovering, cleaned the bathroom and washed the kitchen floor. My DB and I are going up again tomorrow and I'll get a little done in his kitchen which is filthy! I had intended being there for a few hours, but if DB is with me he'll probably want to leave after an hour or so as he's still feeling very tired after his op and all the infections he had.
> Caitlin & co were away for a few days last week and they went to the Deer Park near Aberfeldy (another place your DD could visit, Margaret) where Caitlin loved feeding the deer.


Aww, she is just SO cute! I love her hat and scarf. :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that is a lot of rain. wonder if they had to get the boats out to get around. --- sam



darowil said:


> The storm has been upgraded to category 1 cyclone Blanche. She is expected to later be upgraded to a level 2 but it sounds like after Darwin which is the most populated place in its path. David has an aunt and cousin up there as well
> One area it has passed through had 384 mms rain in 24 hours (over 15 inches).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's one place I have always wanted to visit but with our $$so low & things so unsettled recently I don't think it will happen soon


It is quite the place and we did take some good tours between games. I lived there as a toddler but don't remember it at all. Dad was in the Navy and stationed there for some training. The traffic is something and maybe not some place I would want to live, but great to visit. We stayed in a hotel that had been a bank. Nothing like having a drink in the vault... Great music too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you, Fan. I have been MIA for a bit. (2 years) I also am a cross stitch person. Did samples for the local shop for a bit and worked at another. I have a magnetic "frog eye" magnifier that has a red cross hair on it. Such a help when doing a difficult pattern. I can see above and below my spot since it is all clear. So many to frame. I'm trying to lace one a night for the 16 square floral samplers that belong in the bathroom. Can's say I'm on schedule. It's hard to type and lace at the same time.
> 
> Have fun at the rugby. I've just been yelling at our hockey team They just can't seem to get it right without my help!!!


Thank you Jynx, just got home and our team won, but only just. I'm making 6 cross stitch Disney character pictures for adopted grandchildren. They're long time family friends, whom we call our adopted family. I'm doing 3 Winnie the Pooh, 1 Tigger, and need to get some info before I do other 2, as not sure what the older children like. Possibly Cars, and Frozen!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Forgot to mention to you Jynx, Julie, (lurker2) and I met via main forum on KP, and discovered we live 3 streets away from each other. We have become good friends, and seeing her workmanship for real is fantastic, she's incredibly talented, and a wonderful kind lady. I'm blessed to have her friendship.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you like raisins? When my DH was anemic, I just left a bag of raisins on the cupboard & he ate a handful when he walked by, within a month he was back to normal. Much easier on the system than taking iron tablets


Thank you Bonnie I will get some , for some reason I just really dislike taking tablets all the time


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I found it relaxing, not really making me sleepy. And that is OK. That lets me know I can take it at other times if I need to, like when I am in the hospital waiting room. I can coach myself to sleep if the anxiety is calmed. Until recently, my coaching worked on its own, but I found myself lately having more trouble so went back to the tea. Now if only I could get the cat to let me sleep past 6:30...fat chance!


That is good. I used to be pretty successful with yoga deep breathing . I think I am always going to need a little medication from hereon out though. The low dosage has kept the night terrors away and I would do just about anything not to have those. I know what you mean about the cat. I was an expert at being able to turn over without disturbing the one that slept between my legs behind one knee. I miss the aggravation though.... The other one knew when I was ill. She was so careful around me after surgery... otherwise very demanding and would walk all over me. I need a living alarm clock. I stay up way too late and get up too late as a result. Also added solar screens and the room stays pretty dark.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And it reminds me of a good time with each of my girls! I guess it's a good thing, though, that I didn't have more daughters. I might have run out of ear! :sm23:


LOL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still much too cold here for a Kimber to start losing hair. DS is home 3 weeks in April, I hope that's when she does her shedding????
> It's been blowing like mad here since last night, not much snow but very bitter out the-19C/-2 F but feels much worse with that wind. Good that no it's not snowing much or you wouldn't see a thing


We haven't really had any winter here a couple of days of frost , the odd snow day were it disappeared as quick as it came a few heavy rain days and that's it . My MIL would have said that's why there are so many virus / flu bugs about no really good cold weather to kill them all off


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful photos, Kate, and glad to hear your brother is settling. I hope you're able to put uncle's kitchen to rights (been there, done that, and it's a job).
> 
> The good news is that I found some snaps that will fit my dress! And because the ones that fit are sew-on, I'm going to put buttons up the side of the front to cover them. Now to find my thread!


Yippee!! I need to do some sewing, maybe tomorrow after I finish the cuffs for the second mystery knit I decided to do, I'll get to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, Cathy, I really agree with you. Why do these young girls think that they have to do this to themselves? My oldest GD who is almost 24 has a lot of tattoos - and some of them are, frankly, just plain ugly. She has ear gauges, several ear piercings, a couple on her lip, nose and lord knows where else! Well, she's a "grown-up" now, has an adorable 2-year old who she takes wonderful care of, and has a good job. But the last time I saw her, I almost didn't recognize her - she certainly doesn't resemble the pretty girl she used to be. I think she will be very sorry in a few years.


Unfortunately with age comes gravity and it can really make things that we thought were a good idea when young, not so good an idea when older. Oh well, they'll learn. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> My DD had one of those tiny studs in the side of her nose for her 40th birthday. I think she thought it was her last moment of rebellion before she became middle aged! I bit by tongue and didn't say a word. It didn't last long, it was done while she was living abroad and I just noticed next time she came home it was no longer there. Having just celebrated her 50th I think she's maturing at last!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so far behind, I got the first cuff of the sock done with no problem yesterday, but today I had to frog the second one 3 times, finally got it but it seems to have taken me all day with all the other interruptions, I didn't even get caught up on here. 
Oh well tomorrow is another day. I did start a second mystery pattern, the yarn I chose is not allowed in the mystery knit that it's for, but it's allowed for a different challenge that the mystery pattern is allowed for, so walla, a win anyway. lol I have one pattern repeat done on the first cuff, so far so good, I was going stir crazy with no project on the needles after finishing the first set of cuffs. 
Heading to bed, David has been there for an hour I think. See you all tomorrow, hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, would love to have had you join us at quilt show. Some really lovely quilts. Betty and I tend to prefer traditional (old fashioned) quilts with lots of quilting and there were maybe 15 of those. Some lovely art quilts, two of our guild members have shown quilts nationally. Really fun to see the colors, patterns and creativity. Neither of us quilts anymore, we knit now.


I'm more of a traditionalist as well and like a flatter batting, not puffy. I appreciate seeing them all. I haven't done a lot of quilting lately, but have a few to finish up and will do some more. I machine piece and hand quilt. It is time consuming. I do some charity ones all by machine and that is a lot faster. I have to keep quilting. I have half a fabric store upstairs..... Knitting is so much more portable though so I will always knit....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


Wow! Well done to you! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've just finished a full repeat of the pattern rounds on a new hat, and I'm very pleased! It's all knit and purl, and it's going to take a while, since I'm using fingering weight on a size 2/2.75mm needle. I think it will be worth the work. I do feel it in my wrist, though, so will put that aside for now and work on something a little bigger yarn-wise. And I think the crochet shawl pattern is almost ready--just have to go over it again with my tester's notes. I do like being productive.


I have De Quervaine's tendonitis in left wrist and am totally left handed. DH gave me a wax bath for Christmas. It really feels good. Not good enough to crochet though... Too much wrist action. It IS nice to feel you have accomplished something. Wish that would happen here real soon!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely independent I've had to be which can be a good thing but also makes me want my own space hard to juggle sometimes. I definitely do not like being told I can't do something , the cardigan and hat are going with me to next knitting group should be interesting ????
> Blood results came back , definitely run down , and anemic so got a lovely cocktail of tablets to take for a few weeks and then more blood tests


Well I am glad you now know the reason for feeling run down and picking up bugs. I hope you notice a difference in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, would love to have had you join us at quilt show. Some really lovely quilts. Betty and I tend to prefer traditional (old fashioned) quilts with lots of quilting and there were maybe 15 of those. Some lovely art quilts, two of our guild members have shown quilts nationally. Really fun to see the colors, patterns and creativity. Neither of us quilts anymore, we knit now.


And I am hoping to learn , nothing fancy just the basics , I've been collecting the odd piece of fabric here and there when I see something I like on sale , just planning on making the odd baby quilt, the lady who sits next to me at the knitting group( I should really call it craft group) loves to sew and makes some beautiful items . I love to see what she is making . Think I spend more time admiring what everyone is making than actually doing any knitting . I received a quilting items as part of my birthday gift from my youngest son so I'm about ready to start


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to look into that i know - my living space in under 400sqft which makes floor space quite valuable. i kept it in the bedroom the last time i had one so guess it could go back in the same corner. the bathroom is much much too small and there is no available floor space in there. i just keep putting it off. i will ask gary if the box i used the last time is
> 
> SAM..... They make some that look like end tables. Pricey...... Maybe Gary could cobble up something similar to house a regular box so it would be dual purpose, Even the size of a TV tray but straight legs and a fabric skirt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Vicky has been staying out of Darwin where her SIL lives. They have just been dropped of in town as the biggest risk is the road being cut off and them being unable to get into Darwin. No anticipated problems with the planes leaving at this point. Cyclone is basically staying off the coast so less likely to cause issues than if it was a bit further south.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And if I could afford it I'd have the chest and arms covered with tatts....LOL! I just consider my skin a free canvas given to me....LOL. Piercings not quite as drawn to them; don't like the lips, tongue, eyebrows personally and did have belly button done but not now that I'm so overweight. Again, each to his/her own. Oh also don't care for the gauge-ing on the ears particularly and definitely not on me. Did advise DDs that if they got a tatt as a teen/young adult they need to be sure it could easily be covered since they did not have their career yet and it could affect employment opportunities. I was early 40s before I got one at all but had wanted one since a teen.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Jynx, just got home and our team won, but only just. I'm making 6 cross stitch Disney character pictures for adopted grandchildren. They're long time family friends, whom we call our adopted family. I'm doing 3 Winnie the Pooh, 1 Tigger, and need to get some info before I do other 2, as not sure what the older children like. Possibly Cars, and Frozen!


Cute! We have been adopted by the neighbors behind us. We call them our "Alley Kids". (I personally love Eyore) Sweet Caroline broke her arm playing basketball and is in a big cast so our quilt making sessions are on hold. She loves to come "shop" in my workroom and tries all sorts of projects. For her birthday party, we bagged up embroidery hoops and lots of yarn, string and beads and feathers and each girl made a dreamcatcher. She did well with the cross stitch and is better at the knitting than her mother! Having young ones around is such fun.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was a rather good line dancer in my day. had a lot of fun doing it. but had a very good teacher who took us step by step - i'm not sure i would want to do it now. ---sam


A good teacher makes all the difference. Good on you Sam. It is the best fun. I have been dancing on and off (mostly on) for 21 years.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the dress--super simple but so comfortable I could see living in it all summer. I'm considering ordering other colors when my finances allow--though hopefully, any others I order will come *with* snaps! LOL Oh, and this is a forest green color; it's a bit off in the photo and looks gray to me.


Nice dress. I hope that any others you might order DO come with all snaps on. :sm11: :sm19:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Forgot to mention to you Jynx, Julie, (lurker2) and I met via main forum on KP, and discovered we live 3 streets away from each other. We have become good friends, and seeing her workmanship for real is fantastic, she's incredibly talented, and a wonderful kind lady. I'm blessed to have her friendship.


It really IS a small world. How nice for both of you.... Pam and I are in the same town... but both so busy, we never see each other! I have met a few of the girls though, including some in England. Saw Jeanette and Dawn (Rookie and Pup Lover) in Nov. in Chicago. So many kind, caring and talented people on this forum. I can just imagine Julie's work in person... Very talented. (My hockey team is having a bad year and the Stanley Cup competition is coming up. Guess I'll have to cheer for Chicago or Detroit.... having lived in both places. Love any of the original 6)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I will get some , for some reason I just really dislike taking tablets all the time


Dried apricots are also good. I got pretty good at labels when doing chemo as was borderline anemic from meds.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I am hoping to learn , nothing fancy just the basics , I've been collecting the odd piece of fabric here and there when I see something I like on sale , just planning on making the odd baby quilt, the lady who sits next to me at the knitting group( I should really call it craft group) loves to sew and makes some beautiful items . I love to see what she is making . Think I spend more time admiring what everyone is making than actually doing any knitting . I received a quilting items as part of my birthday gift from my youngest son so I'm about ready to start


I'm that way at the Sr. Center. Love to see everyone else's projects. I did learn to quilt there in 2000 because everyone was making charm quilts with 2000 different fabrics. My grandmother quilted and I loved seeing scraps of my dresses, etc. in them so I foolishly thought it would be a thrifty thing to do... HA A room full of fabric and I still need just one more color... print.... whatever. It is fun though. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky has been staying out of Darwin where her SIL lives. They have just been dropped of in town as the biggest risk is the road being cut off and them being unable to get into Darwin. No anticipated problems with the planes leaving at this point. Cyclone is basically staying off the coast so less likely to cause issues than if it was a bit further south.


Good. Glad to know they are on the right side of any flooding... Still, I know you will be glad to have her home....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

1:40 and here I am. Time to put farm to bed and then me. Wish all you techies could tell me how to have computer read this to me so I could be doing other things at the same time!!!!! 

I am going to accomplish SOMETHING tomorrow but will have to check in for updates on Dawn and others with problems. Healing vibes and prayers to all in need.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good it's healing well. Must be a very special dressing!


It seems to be packed with antibiotics and I believe there is silver in it too. We thought perhaps they were joking (or exaggerating) at the hospital, but the district nurse has now said the same.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky has been staying out of Darwin where her SIL lives. They have just been dropped of in town as the biggest risk is the road being cut off and them being unable to get into Darwin. No anticipated problems with the planes leaving at this point. Cyclone is basically staying off the coast so less likely to cause issues than if it was a bit further south.


Thats good then. Gosh what a lot of rain they got up there. So she will be able to get to the Airport ok?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are no doubt much better than i ever was - where i went we had an hour of line dance and then an hour of country western dancing - and then the place opened up for business - it was a country western bar. the lessons were free - it was the way the owner built up a clientele for his bar. he did this every friday night. i went for three or four years - usually on friday and saturday nights. good times. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> A good teacher makes all the difference. Good on you Sam. It is the best fun. I have been dancing on and off (mostly on) for 21 years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as it does the trick who cares what it costs. --- sam



KateB said:


> It seems to be packed with antibiotics and I believe there is silver in it too. We thought perhaps they were joking (or exaggerating) at the hospital, but the district nurse has now said the same.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you are no doubt much better than i ever was - where i went we had an hour of line dance and then an hour of country western dancing - and then the place opened up for business - it was a country western bar. the lessons were free - it was the way the owner built up a clientele for his bar. he did this every friday night. i went for three or four years - usually on friday and saturday nights. good times. --- sam


Sounds like great fun. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Coming at full power!


From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks so much. I know you have had a lot to adjust to as well. Hopefully, your hip will move up the priority list. Wish the doctors had to live with the pain for a few days. How things would change. Meanwhile, I have seen some of your wonderful pieces on Facebook. Beautiful work. I haven't been doing as much and need to dust off the needles and the loom. Seems that mindless games was all I could handle for awhile but I am determined to get back in the swing of things.


Thank you Jynx! It helps keep me sane- but the Gansey I am doing most of has a double moss stitch yoke, and is taking a bit of a struggle after the much more complex Eriskay designs that I fell in love with some 24 years ago. I can understand games being all you could cope with. At my lowest ever point I read Mills and Boon, and the English Woman's Weekly fiction till I had it coming out my ears, but at least I was reading. 
All the very best in the quest to get back into the swing of crafting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The storm has been upgraded to category 1 cyclone Blanche. She is expected to later be upgraded to a level 2 but it sounds like after Darwin which is the most populated place in its path. David has an aunt and cousin up there as well
> One area it has passed through had 384 mms rain in 24 hours (over 15 inches).


Oh boy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats good then. Gosh what a lot of rain they got up there. So she will be able to get to the Airport ok?


Should be fine now.
The cyclone has passed Darwin with no reports of damage. Is intensifying as it head to the WA coast but I don't think there is much in that area fortunately. So they will be back tomorrow as planned.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Karena said:


> Sam. Two words. Litter box.
> Karena


 :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dreamweaver said:


> Princess and the Pea. Love the little step stool you need to get into those beds. (and thanks for the welcome... I've missed this group so much)


Definately!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> you are no doubt much better than i ever was - where i went we had an hour of line dance and then an hour of country western dancing - and then the place opened up for business - it was a country western bar. the lessons were free - it was the way the owner built up a clientele for his bar. he did this every friday night. i went for three or four years - usually on friday and saturday nights. good times. --- sam


That's what I've done a few times, too, Sam, with co-workers. It is very fun, but I am so aweful...two left feet...that I always stand in the back. Last time, the instructor told everyone to turn and face the opposite direction so guess what!? There I was on the front row! Yikes!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Should be fine now.
> The cyclone has passed Darwin with no reports of damage. Is intensifying as it head to the WA coast but I don't think there is much in that area fortunately. So they will be back tomorrow as planned.


Good!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have De Quervaine's tendonitis in left wrist and am totally left handed. DH gave me a wax bath for Christmas. It really feels good. Not good enough to crochet though... Too much wrist action. It IS nice to feel you have accomplished something. Wish that would happen here real soon!


I'm left handed but have it in the right, probably from holding yarn in my right for both crocheting and knitting. :sm16: I've tried learning another method but not so good at them. Haha.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm that way at the Sr. Center. Love to see everyone else's projects. I did learn to quilt there in 2000 because everyone was making charm quilts with 2000 different fabrics. My grandmother quilted and I loved seeing scraps of my dresses, etc. in them so I foolishly thought it would be a thrifty thing to do... HA A room full of fabric and I still need just one more color... print.... whatever. It is fun though. I hope you enjoy it.


I've been saving fabric for a charm quilt for years and am not sure how many I have. I should look in the box.

We've been invited to breakfast out so need to get ready.

Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that's a lot of rain. Imagine some flooding occurred. Hope David's family and others are safe.


darowil said:


> The storm has been upgraded to category 1 cyclone Blanche. She is expected to later be upgraded to a level 2 but it sounds like after Darwin which is the most populated place in its path. David has an aunt and cousin up there as well
> One area it has passed through had 384 mms rain in 24 hours (over 15 inches).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Sorry to hear that Rookie. Sending loads of healing thoughts to Dawn for a speedy recovery and hope she's home soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love ice cream made from fresh rasberries. Not something you can find in a store.
> I don't have an ice cream maker, I just whip it & freeze a while, then whip again. Not perfect but very tasty


Back last summer I went to a big agricultural show on a very hot day (yes, we do have them sometimes). There was one stand there selling strawberries and cornish cream ice cream. Made by a very small dairy company in Cornwall. It was divine - and I don't even like ice cream in general but this was just the day for it! If I ever see it on sale anywhere again I will definitely but more.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just jumping in here to mention that I eat candied ginger slices when I feel like I'm going to throw up. It does help.


Ginger is very good for nausea. When a friend of mine was pregnant with twins she suffered severe morning sickness and virtually lived on ginger biscuits for the first three months. They were the only thing she could keep down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Of to check digest. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Forgot to mention to you Jynx, Julie, (lurker2) and I met via main forum on KP, and discovered we live 3 streets away from each other. We have become good friends, and seeing her workmanship for real is fantastic, she's incredibly talented, and a wonderful kind lady. I'm blessed to have her friendship.


I sit here, blushing. Fan is a pretty neat lady herself- and has a wicked sense of humour that I enjoy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx, would love to have had you join us at quilt show. Some really lovely quilts. Betty and I tend to prefer traditional (old fashioned) quilts with lots of quilting and there were maybe 15 of those. Some lovely art quilts, two of our guild members have shown quilts nationally. Really fun to see the colors, patterns and creativity. Neither of us quilts anymore, we knit now.


Did you take any pictures? If so, please share.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky has been staying out of Darwin where her SIL lives. They have just been dropped of in town as the biggest risk is the road being cut off and them being unable to get into Darwin. No anticipated problems with the planes leaving at this point. Cyclone is basically staying off the coast so less likely to cause issues than if it was a bit further south.


So that is hopeful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Should be fine now.
> The cyclone has passed Darwin with no reports of damage. Is intensifying as it head to the WA coast but I don't think there is much in that area fortunately. So they will be back tomorrow as planned.


Good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you, Fan. I have been MIA for a bit. (2 years) I also am a cross stitch person. Did samples for the local shop for a bit and worked at another. I have a magnetic "frog eye" magnifier that has a red cross hair on it. Such a help when doing a difficult pattern. I can see above and below my spot since it is all clear. So many to frame. I'm trying to lace one a night for the 16 square floral samplers that belong in the bathroom. Can's say I'm on schedule. It's hard to type and lace at the same time.
> 
> Have fun at the rugby. I've just been yelling at our hockey team They just can't seem to get it right without my help!!!


I have never seen that kind of magnifier. Where did you find it? I made a picture for my son for Christmas but my eyes are getting so bad I can hardly see to do it anymore????????
I hope you will show us your pictures when you get them done


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the dress--super simple but so comfortable I could see living in it all summer. I'm considering ordering other colors when my finances allow--though hopefully, any others I order will come *with* snaps! LOL Oh, and this is a forest green color; it's a bit off in the photo and looks gray to me.


That does look comfy, I really like the color.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye I finally got the ice cream made! Directions say it is ready for 15- 20 minutes or desired consistency. I went 40 minutes and it was still pretty soft. Tasted great though and we put the left overs in the freezer. Was it worth what it cost ($60 on sale if I remember correctly) I'd say not really. Now I made the French Vanilla recipe that came with it so maybe to make something a little fancier ...... yeah maybe it would be worth it. Did require a good bit of planning ahead having to freeze the attachment 15+ hours and chill the mixture you make up at last 8 hrs. Definitely not a "let's get some ice cream now" kind of thing! LOL


Great to know, thank you. I may just buy an ice cream maker instead as it sounds like that would make the most sense from the sounds of it. Glad it tasted great though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Should be fine now.
> The cyclone has passed Darwin with no reports of damage. Is intensifying as it head to the WA coast but I don't think there is much in that area fortunately. So they will be back tomorrow as planned.


That is good news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That does look comfy, I really like the color.


The dress looks perfect for the summer months


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've just finished my bunny set


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went out for breakfast with eldest son then came back here for a bit more chattering. He then had to go home to do some work and I went into town to Hobbbycraft for some knitters needles and bought a couple of patterns. Treated myself to tea and cake at Patisserie Valerie then came home just in time to avoid a heavy downpour. Off to catch up. Take care all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We haven't really had any winter here a couple of days of frost , the odd snow day were it disappeared as quick as it came a few heavy rain days and that's it . My MIL would have said that's why there are so many virus / flu bugs about no really good cold weather to kill them all off


That's the belief here too, need some -40 weather to freeze the bugs????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


Love it.....even if you did steal the pattern! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have De Quervaine's tendonitis in left wrist and am totally left handed. DH gave me a wax bath for Christmas. It really feels good. Not good enough to crochet though... Too much wrist action. It IS nice to feel you have accomplished something. Wish that would happen here real soon!


Those wax baths seem to really help, when I was working we often used the one in the physio room & i bought a small one after I quit work but need to get some new wax for it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I am hoping to learn , nothing fancy just the basics , I've been collecting the odd piece of fabric here and there when I see something I like on sale , just planning on making the odd baby quilt, the lady who sits next to me at the knitting group( I should really call it craft group) loves to sew and makes some beautiful items . I love to see what she is making . Think I spend more time admiring what everyone is making than actually doing any knitting . I received a quilting items as part of my birthday gift from my youngest son so I'm about ready to start


I'm sure you'll be making amazing quilts in no time, you seem to pick things up so quickly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cute! We have been adopted by the neighbors behind us. We call them our "Alley Kids". (I personally love Eyore) Sweet Caroline broke her arm playing basketball and is in a big cast so our quilt making sessions are on hold. She loves to come "shop" in my workroom and tries all sorts of projects. For her birthday party, we bagged up embroidery hoops and lots of yarn, string and beads and feathers and each girl made a dreamcatcher. She did well with the cross stitch and is better at the knitting than her mother! Having young ones around is such fun.


It's good of you to teach her.
It's so nice when young ones are interested in learning. My GD is crazy for crafts, I can't wait until she is old enough for knitting & crocheting


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


Darling! Definitely a work of LOVE!

Couldn't pay me to make a set, but then again, Love is totally different, isn't it?

Wish I had someone local that could inspire and help me get going on a darling train afghan I have to make.

Have to make it a priority once I get my husband's health in order. Not a good time to start this one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think this is so funny because I just really do not see the resemblance.....LOL. But then I don't see much between my daughters and I either and hear folks say we look alike too.


It's funny how we so often don't see the resemblance ourselves but others see it so strongly. He really does look so much like you, especially the eyes and the smile.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Love it.....even if you did steal the pattern! :sm09: :sm09:


Think they will let me have knitting needles in jail ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think they will let me have knitting needles in jail ????


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm that way at the Sr. Center. Love to see everyone else's projects. I did learn to quilt there in 2000 because everyone was making charm quilts with 2000 different fabrics. My grandmother quilted and I loved seeing scraps of my dresses, etc. in them so I foolishly thought it would be a thrifty thing to do... HA A room full of fabric and I still need just one more color... print.... whatever. It is fun though. I hope you enjoy it.


I'm really trying to decrease my fabric stash but the last 3 quilt tops I've made are from "scraps" so didn't really decrease much but at least they are used up. One quilted, 2 more to go, hope to get that done before spring comes & im busy outside.m as you said, it always seems you have to buy at least one more fabric to complete a project


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Think they will let me have knitting needles in jail ????


Nope.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


That's beautiful, Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


It is wonderful. So much work but so neat when finished. I admire you and your knitting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Went out for breakfast with eldest son then came back here for a bit more chattering. He then had to go home to do some work and I went into town to Hobbbycraft for some knitters needles and bought a couple of patterns. Treated myself to tea and cake at Patisserie Valerie then came home just in time to avoid a heavy downpour. Off to catch up. Take care all.


Sounds like you had a lovely day and timed the weather perfect .still light here and blue skies no sight of any rain


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


It's good your uncle is getting back to his old self. Great that you have time to help him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


Glad to hear that your uncle is returning to his old self , I'm sure he really appreciates the visits and all the help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> Darling! Definitely a work of LOVE!
> 
> Couldn't pay me to make a set, but then again, Love is totally different, isn't it?
> 
> ...


Thank you . Your train afghan sounds interesting hope you post a picture once you finally get it started and finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> Nope.


Oh darn I'll have to go on the run can't go without my knitting :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's beautiful, Sonja


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was so tired last night, I think just to many things on the go the past week, went to bed & slept like the dead for 9 hrs???? Still dragging my behind this morning so I'm vegging on the couch. I discovered a couple of weeks ago you can get DVDs from the library so I requested a couple, I'm watching Skinwalkers, based on the Tony Hillerman book, I've read several of his books & liked them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


That does look good, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> It is wonderful. So much work but so neat when finished. I admire you and your knitting.


Thank you very much for your lovely compliment


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Went out for breakfast with eldest son then came back here for a bit more chattering. He then had to go home to do some work and I went into town to Hobbbycraft for some knitters needles and bought a couple of patterns. Treated myself to tea and cake at Patisserie Valerie then came home just in time to avoid a heavy downpour. Off to catch up. Take care all.


Glad you missed the downpour! Sounds like a really good day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was so tired last night, I think just to many things on the go the past week, went to bed & slept like the dead for 9 hrs???? Still dragging my behind this morning so I'm vegging on the couch. I discovered a couple of weeks ago you can get DVDs from the library so I requested a couple, I'm watching Skinwalkers, based on the Tony Hillerman book, I've read several of his books & liked them


Is that a horror film Bonnie ? I couldn't watch one of them at anytime of day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


Well, I guess it is good the will to survive is returning. Venting is what so many of us do here- you know we thrive on providing a shoulder for others!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does look good, Sonja!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is that a horror film Bonnie ? I couldn't watch one of them at anytime of day


No, I don't like horror. It's a murder mystery set on a Navajo reserve


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, I don't like horror. It's a murder mystery set on a Navajo reserve


Ahh now the skinwalker part makes sense


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> It seems to be packed with antibiotics and I believe there is silver in it too. We thought perhaps they were joking (or exaggerating) at the hospital, but the district nurse has now said the same.


Yes, that silver nitrate treatment was such a blessing when I was seeing wound Dr. There was a purple spongy thing as well and the actual bandage was like clear contact paper.. The silver nitrate kind of burns off bad flesh and the purple foam is loaded with good things. SO glad it is working for him.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are no doubt much better than i ever was - where i went we had an hour of line dance and then an hour of country western dancing - and then the place opened up for business - it was a country western bar. the lessons were free - it was the way the owner built up a clientele for his bar. he did this every friday night. i went for three or four years - usually on friday and saturday nights. good times. --- sam


 That sounds like a great deal and a lot of fun. Cotton-eyed Joe? That is almost required in TX.... I've neer done it and would have to hide on back row, but a fun way to keep yourself moving and stretch the memory.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, bless you, a hard job even without grumpy uncle.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Jynx! It helps keep me sane- but the Gansey I am doing most of has a double moss stitch yoke, and is taking a bit of a struggle after the much more complex Eriskay designs that I fell in love with some 24 years ago. I can understand games being all you could cope with. At my lowest ever point I read Mills and Boon, and the English Woman's Weekly fiction till I had it coming out my ears, but at least I was reading.
> All the very best in the quest to get back into the swing of crafting!


Double moss,,, pretty.... but it does take a bit with switching stitches every stitch, I think the trick right now is finding I project that I am excited by... This black cable scarf is not it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


You and DB are doing exactly what you need to be doing for your uncle.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Should be fine now.
> The cyclone has passed Darwin with no reports of damage. Is intensifying as it head to the WA coast but I don't think there is much in that area fortunately. So they will be back tomorrow as planned.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm left handed but have it in the right, probably from holding yarn in my right for both crocheting and knitting. :sm16: I've tried learning another method but not so good at them. Haha.


I throw (or hold) yarn in right hand but use very little motion. I've tried a few other methods... No patience to perfect..... If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been saving fabric for a charm quilt for years and am not sure how many I have. I should look in the box.
> 
> We've been invited to breakfast out so need to get ready.
> 
> Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts.


Pretty sure I could fill in any gaps!!!! We did a lot of swaps and got sets from all over the country... (My center is a crossword puzzle with all our names,)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sit here, blushing. Fan is a pretty neat lady herself- and has a wicked sense of humour that I enjoy.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Of to check digest. TTYL


Haven't seen much yet..... One step at a time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never seen that kind of magnifier. Where did you find it? I made a picture for my son for Christmas but my eyes are getting so bad I can hardly see to do it anymore????????
> I hope you will show us your pictures when you get them done


We sold them at the store, but it is a common brand. I'm sure it could be ordered on-line. I'll do some looking and post the info. It may even be CLover... I'll check.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


Perfection... Love those cottontails. My friend is a bunny person. She may have some greats coming up soon. Must show her. Sweet, sweet, sweet... (A carrot rattle to go along?)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Austin traffic is always horrible!


Especially I35!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Oh no! I hope it's nothing major and they release her in good health soon, definitely praying.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never seen that kind of magnifier. Where did you find it? I made a picture for my son for Christmas but my eyes are getting so bad I can hardly see to do it anymore????????
> I hope you will show us your pictures when you get them done


Do a Google search for Pako Deluxe Line Counter (with Magnifier) Should come up without the magnifier part. There are several pictured there. It looks like an acrylic square... magnets at each corner and the center is a round raised "eye" magnifier with cross hairs. Wish I could cut and paste picture, I may have even seen them at Joannes but not on a regular basis.... Seems to run about $!8.. but there are some varied prices. It really is a terrific tool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

First sock on the second mystery done, I love it, I'll have to post the yarn I'm using for it, it's so soft. 
Knit Picks Stroll Tweed.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


Vent! Vent: Vent! It is so frustrating I helped a friend clear out his sister's place after she died. HOARDER!!!!!! She also owned a gift shop and that was all in the garage. It was in New Mexico. DH would not even let me open closets to dig around due to snakes. He found pet cremations in tins and one waiting for it in freezer..... She was a TV shopper as well. Make-up.... It was horrible. Now taking care of cats next door. I was appalled. Gerry has almost forbidden me to go over due to lungs... but I feed them and take them out in back for a little play time. If it weren't such a hassle, I'd bring them over here. And this man is an executive chef!!!!!! I've wiped down a couple counter tops... Guessing not done in 2 years, Come home and take a nice soothing bath, lotion up and sit and knit! You've earned it,


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pretty sure I could fill in any gaps!!!! We did a lot of swaps and got sets from all over the country... (My center is a crossword puzzle with all our names,)


My pieces are all triangles the same size. I keep the template with unsewn pieces in a ziploc bag on my sewing table and add to it when I get new fabric. I have a couple that were from my grandmother's stash fabrics and several from clothes I made my girls when they were little. Others are from other quilt projects, etc. When I see that a color is building up, I make a block and put it in the box. I think I have around a dozen blocks so far but it's far from a full size quilt. I don't want to try assembling the top until I have all the blocks, since I don't know how many of each color I'll end up with. And since I haven't bought fabric in ages (would love to splurge on fat quarters, just for this!), I don't have any to trade either. I have seen swaps on the forum so I keep that in mind. I've lived with it and added to it so long, I don't know what I'll do if it's ever finished! :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


That sounds very like my grandmother's house, bless her soul. We found odd things in odder places. I worry I'll get that way when I'm older, so when I catch myself thinking I'll use that "someday," (things other than yarn and sewing stuff, of course) I do my best to get rid of it if it seems unrealistic!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those wax baths seem to really help, when I was working we often used the one in the physio room & i bought a small one after I quit work but need to get some new wax for it


That's where I first used it, physio... In rehab, it became my "treat" after regular stuff. Side benefit is nice smooth skin for spinning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think they will let me have knitting needles in jail ????


We'll just have to smuggle you some in! :sm04: The set is precious!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good of you to teach her.
> It's so nice when young ones are interested in learning. My GD is crazy for crafts, I can't wait until she is old enough for knitting & crocheting


When Rachel was really little, she wanted to "help" knit so I gave her a DPN to just stick in and out while I worked.... ALso showed her the "magic button" on sewing machine, while I actually ran the foot pedal. Taught niece to do candlewicking very young. If they are wanting to, it is amazing what they can accomplish.
You will spend a lot of quality time.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was so tired last night, I think just to many things on the go the past week, went to bed & slept like the dead for 9 hrs???? Still dragging my behind this morning so I'm vegging on the couch. I discovered a couple of weeks ago you can get DVDs from the library so I requested a couple, I'm watching Skinwalkers, based on the Tony Hillerman book, I've read several of his books & liked them


Love him and have them all. Check out his daughter. She has done 2 that I know of with the same characters and they are quite good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> First sock on the second mystery done, I love it, I'll have to post the yarn I'm using for it, it's so soft.
> Knit Picks Stroll Tweed.


I love Stroll, all the types. I have socks in progress (somewhere :sm23: ) in the Stroll Glimmer. That's also what I want to use for my peacock shawl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


Big hugs to you and Ray. I'm sorry he had another fall.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh darn I'll have to go on the run can't go without my knitting :sm23:


Sharp pointy sticks..... no, no. When they first started using metal detectors at the hockey game, I stuck wooden ones in the back of my jeans. Can't watch a game without knitting. The better the game, the faster I go!!!! (Inspectors soon got to know me for the yarn and just passed me on through eventually)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You and DB are doing exactly what you need to be doing for your uncle.


Yes,,,, Glad to see you here. I really just stopped by to see if update on Dawn? Any news? Raining here and trying to decide on a project.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Especially I35!


And that is what we take down..... Construction has been going on since Jess was in college 30 years ago!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Perfection... Love those cottontails. My friend is a bunny person. She may have some greats coming up soon. Must show her. Sweet, sweet, sweet... (A carrot rattle to go along?)


Thank you , and thank you for the idea for the rattle


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


So sorry..... If it comes to that, don't wait too long and end up hurting yourself as well. When mom fell, it was Christmas morning and we did not find her for hours. Not a good feeling. Just a thought, but if you push a chair near him, can he get himself up at all? Mom is so petite and my dad over 6 foot. There was no possible way for her to help him. Dad was a paramedic and did teach me how to assist someone from the ground without hurting myself, but still takes some doing. (During day, maybe an aide? There are some good age in place agencies. IF he is truly home bound, some are covered by insurance.) Railyn, you can only do what you can do...... Time to talk with the kids?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> First sock on the second mystery done, I love it, I'll have to post the yarn I'm using for it, it's so soft.
> Knit Picks Stroll Tweed.


Love Knit Picks, Love Stroll. The tweeds are really pretty. Where did you find the Mystery KAL?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


Sorry to hear that Ray has had another fall hope he was alright and didn't hurt himself . Vent away I hope it helps a little


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My pieces are all triangles the same size. I keep the template with unsewn pieces in a ziploc bag on my sewing table and add to it when I get new fabric. I have a couple that were from my grandmother's stash fabrics and several from clothes I made my girls when they were little. Others are from other quilt projects, etc. When I see that a color is building up, I make a block and put it in the box. I think I have around a dozen blocks so far but it's far from a full size quilt. I don't want to try assembling the top until I have all the blocks, since I don't know how many of each color I'll end up with. And since I haven't bought fabric in ages (would love to splurge on fat quarters, just for this!), I don't have any to trade either. I have seen swaps on the forum so I keep that in mind. I've lived with it and added to it so long, I don't know what I'll do if it's ever finished! :sm23:


Triangles... interesting. What size? I really have so much in the way of leftovers from other projects. Would love to send you some. I always wait for all blocks to be done first too... unless it is a specific pattern. You just can't tell until they are all on the floor and switched around. I often cut leftovers into some size square, strip, and put in colored bins. Every once in awhile, I just make a block because I feel like sewing. Will probably end up with a horrific scrap monster fit only for trunk of car!!! (Send me a PM with address and I'll pull some stuff.... and mention if you are needing some specific colors to fill in gaps?)


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> Triangles... interesting. What size? I really have so much in the way of leftovers from other projects. Would love to send you some. I always wait for all blocks to be done first too... unless it is a specific pattern. You just can't tell until they are all on the floor and switched around. I often cut leftovers into some size square, strip, and put in colored bins. Every once in awhile, I just make a block because I feel like sewing. Will probably end up with a horrific scrap monster fit only for trunk of car!!! (Send me a PM with address and I'll pull some stuff.... and mention if you are needing some specific colors to fill in gaps?)


Such a wonderful gesture on your part! Thank you for responding to her need.

Wish the world would be so kind and thoughtful. Wouldn't it be a much better place?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That sounds very like my grandmother's house, bless her soul. We found odd things in odder places. I worry I'll get that way when I'm older, so when I catch myself thinking I'll use that "someday," (things other than yarn and sewing stuff, of course) I do my best to get rid of it if it seems unrealistic!


I'm in a "clean out" mood just because I'm feeling overwhelmed after all the excess at mom's.... One daughter is a minimalist and I have to make a list of the few special things here or they will all end up at Goodwill! One man's trash is another's treasure, but to tell the difference........ (Dad had every tax return and receipts from day one and also car parts to cars long gone....... Moldy chests of old, old pictures. I needed gloves and a respirator)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Such a wonderful gesture on your part! Thank you for responding to her need.
> 
> Wish the world would be so kind and thoughtful. Wouldn't it be a much better place?


One hand washes the other.... She would be helping me.... I really need to purge!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, no word on Dawn.... Gerry is messing in garage... If I wash the kitchen floor, he is bound to come in. Think I'll feed the cats and do the bathrooms. One small step for mankind....


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm in a "clean out" mood just because I'm feeling overwhelmed after all the excess at mom's.... One daughter is a minimalist and I have to make a list of the few special things here or they will all end up at Goodwill! One man's trash is another's treasure, but to tell the difference........ (Dad had every tax return and receipts from day one and also car parts to cars long gone....... Moldy chests of old, old pictures. I needed gloves and a respirator)


I've told our children that if they are nice to us, we will clean out the basement (a lot of the stuff is theirs - they don't have room for the stuff). If they are not nice to us, we'll leave it for them!

Afraid all the "good stuff", like needlework, will be pitched.

Things we treasure, they do not.

I keep telling everyone, it is just "stuff ".


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> We'll just have to smuggle you some in! :sm04: The set is precious!


Thank you :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your son found someone & now has a family
> DILs brother shot himself & his mom found him, she's never been the same nor is any of the rest of the family. Such a waste!


That would be so hard for anyone to walk in and find, but for a mother to find her child that way, I can't even imagine. 
When Christopher was in his early 20's I think, he made a comment and I told him that he didn't have the right to take his own life, that only God and I had that right and I'd argue with God about it if necessary, and that if he ever did, I'd reach down into the bowels of hell and pull him back up and then make his life hell. I think he thought I could do it, never heard that talk out of him again, he does get depressed sometimes but never the type of depression that would push him to harm himself, usually a talk with Marla or I gets him out of the blue funk. If only it were always that easy and that easily caught before it reached the point where one was actually ready to commit, unfortunately the ones that really want to accomplish it rarely say anything to anyone else about it ahead of time, so they can't be intervened with.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We sold them at the store, but it is a common brand. I'm sure it could be ordered on-line. I'll do some looking and post the info. It may even be CLover... I'll check.


Is this it? It's the only one I found with a Red Cross

https://www.herrschners.ca/product/magnifying+magnetic+line+gauge.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The storm has been upgraded to category 1 cyclone Blanche. She is expected to later be upgraded to a level 2 but it sounds like after Darwin which is the most populated place in its path. David has an aunt and cousin up there as well
> One area it has passed through had 384 mms rain in 24 hours (over 15 inches).


I hope that if it hits, it hits in the unpopulated area and does not major damage. 
That's a lot of rain, wow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've finally caught up with you chatty people, I thought I never would????
> 
> If I ever mention paper piecing again, remind me I have lost my mind, I spent all day at quilting working on my centrepiece & im mayb 1/2 done. I think it will be a one & only. I could do an amazing nitre quilt top in the time I've spent on this.
> Welll, I pad is almost dead & im beat, ttyl


LOL! Well, now I know that I will NOT be trying paper piecing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Our condo backed up to that site, Landa Park.... So relaxing, floating down the river.


My friend Lois and I used to take the boys to Landa Park in the summer, they'd have a ball, David and I went to the Comal River right across the road almost, quite often to float it's so relaxing, other than the tube shoot, I almost always get caught in the crush of other tubers and can't paddle hard enough to get through them, David usually has to get me out of there, if there aren't a bunch of other people though, I can usually make it through just fine. Loved to go in May and September since there aren't many tourists and kids are in school.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Do a Google search for Pako Deluxe Line Counter (with Magnifier) Should come up without the magnifier part. There are several pictured there. It looks like an acrylic square... magnets at each corner and the center is a round raised "eye" magnifier with cross hairs. Wish I could cut and paste picture, I may have even seen them at Joannes but not on a regular basis.... Seems to run about $!8.. but there are some varied prices. It really is a terrific tool.


Thanks, I think Herrschners has them


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DD flies for a living. It always amazes me how they get all the planes back where they belong after one of these big weather events... Hate when she gets stranded though or I don't know if she is near storms.


Marla's sister is a pilot for United and flies out of Philly Internationally, she flies the double decker planes I think.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Blowing 50mph, guess we arent going for walk. With all hoarder stories maybe I'll purge drawer or two.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Wowsers, March already. Where is the year going? 

Congratulations to all successes, comforting hugs to any who need one.

DN1 turns 21 next week and is having her celebration with her friends at her furby (dress up in animal costume, quite elaborate ones) club. Seems like just yesterday she arrived and is now 21. 

Been busy with a work skills course, and hopefully will be doing a level 2 traffic control course very shortly. Excited as this is an industry which always needs people, risky due to idiot car drivers but with good money. Hopefully can finally get back on my feet financially.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Vent! Vent: Vent! It is so frustrating I helped a friend clear out his sister's place after she died. HOARDER!!!!!! She also owned a gift shop and that was all in the garage. It was in New Mexico. DH would not even let me open closets to dig around due to snakes. He found pet cremations in tins and one waiting for it in freezer..... She was a TV shopper as well. Make-up.... It was horrible. Now taking care of cats next door. I was appalled. Gerry has almost forbidden me to go over due to lungs... but I feed them and take them out in back for a little play time. If it weren't such a hassle, I'd bring them over here. And this man is an executive chef!!!!!! I've wiped down a couple counter tops... Guessing not done in 2 years, Come home and take a nice soothing bath, lotion up and sit and knit! You've earned it,


OMG, snakes in the house? I would die! I'm trying to clean out some of my craft stuff so my kids don't some day think I'm a hoarder????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, Round Rock.... We were at a tourny there and showed Rachel Austin... That is when she decided to go to UT. I can't go around the block without getting lost but I do know you were headed the wrong way!!!


LOL! Yes, we realized fairly early on we were going the wrong way but were afraid that we'd get more lost if we tried to turn around, so when we finally found and exit for I35S we took it, a 2 hour trip from Schertz ended up being a 6 or 7 hour trip by the end of it. We went so my friend could turn in her test scores so she could renew her nursing license and she needed it done that day. lol She planned better the next time and just did it online a couple weeks ahead.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My pieces are all triangles the same size. I keep the template with unsewn pieces in a ziploc bag on my sewing table and add to it when I get new fabric. I have a couple that were from my grandmother's stash fabrics and several from clothes I made my girls when they were little. Others are from other quilt projects, etc. When I see that a color is building up, I make a block and put it in the box. I think I have around a dozen blocks so far but it's far from a full size quilt. I don't want to try assembling the top until I have all the blocks, since I don't know how many of each color I'll end up with. And since I haven't bought fabric in ages (would love to splurge on fat quarters, just for this!), I don't have any to trade either. I have seen swaps on the forum so I keep that in mind. I've lived with it and added to it so long, I don't know what I'll do if it's ever finished! :sm23:


WHat size are your triangles? I've got a bunch of really bright fabrics I've been making I-spy quilts from, I could share some


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be so hard for anyone to walk in and find, but for a mother to find her child that way, I can't even imagine.
> When Christopher was in his early 20's I think, he made a comment and I told him that he didn't have the right to take his own life, that only God and I had that right and I'd argue with God about it if necessary, and that if he ever did, I'd reach down into the bowels of hell and pull him back up and then make his life hell. I think he thought I could do it, never heard that talk out of him again, he does get depressed sometimes but never the type of depression that would push him to harm himself, usually a talk with Marla or I gets him out of the blue funk. If only it were always that easy and that easily caught before it reached the point where one was actually ready to commit, unfortunately the ones that really want to accomplish it rarely say anything to anyone else about it ahead of time, so they can't be intervened with.


As friend of ours recently had his friend walk into a police station, pulled out a gun, and shot himself.

No prior warning. No indication at all.

There are those instances.

Or sometimes such subtle hints that can be missed.

Unfortunately, if someone really wants to commit suicide, they will find a way.

But most people want to be stopped. Some try for attention. These are the ones that can be helped.

I like the idea of arguing with God for him (kids don't stop to think that God would not kill him - nor that their own mother wouldn't either), doesn't enter their brain. But it works, and that's all that matters!

GREAT THINKING, Mom!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


 :sm02: Welcome back. Sure have missed you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love him and have them all. Check out his daughter. She has done 2 that I know of with the same characters and they are quite good.


I'll check out the library website to see if they have them, thanks. I just checked & bookmarked several


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


How scarey for you. Does he have s cane or walker he can use when mot in the chair? Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Triangles... interesting. What size? I really have so much in the way of leftovers from other projects. Would love to send you some. I always wait for all blocks to be done first too... unless it is a specific pattern. You just can't tell until they are all on the floor and switched around. I often cut leftovers into some size square, strip, and put in colored bins. Every once in awhile, I just make a block because I feel like sewing. Will probably end up with a horrific scrap monster fit only for trunk of car!!! (Send me a PM with address and I'll pull some stuff.... and mention if you are needing some specific colors to fill in gaps?)


Sounds like you need to get in on the Great Canadian Quilting bee????I've been amazed at the Facebook posts of people using up odds & ends for this, they ar hoping to make 1000 quilts for Ronald McDonald houses across Canada, by the posts I've seen I think there will b many more than that. Our quilt club did 2 & I did 2 myself, such a good cause


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure you'll be making amazing quilts in no time, you seem to pick things up so quickly


Thank you Bonnie I'm going to try, although reading all the posts on triangles and blocks think I have a lot to learn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes,,,, Glad to see you here. I really just stopped by to see if update on Dawn? Any news? Raining here and trying to decide on a project.


They're keeping her comfortable until they finish more tests. I'm praying that it's just meds that need adjusting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


I hope he didn't hurt himself, maybe you need to get a urinal for use at night, might help with some of the trips? So hard on you but you have to think of yourself too. My friends grandma insisted on keeping her husband home & one day sat down after lunch & had a massive heart attack & died, then he had to go into the nursing home. Better to do it sooner before your health suffers,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm in a "clean out" mood just because I'm feeling overwhelmed after all the excess at mom's.... One daughter is a minimalist and I have to make a list of the few special things here or they will all end up at Goodwill! One man's trash is another's treasure, but to tell the difference........ (Dad had every tax return and receipts from day one and also car parts to cars long gone....... Moldy chests of old, old pictures. I needed gloves and a respirator)


Maybe you need to contact one of the places that restores old cars, they would probably drool over the old parts?
Not good about the musty old papers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I've told our children that if they are nice to us, we will clean out the basement (a lot of the stuff is theirs - they don't have room for the stuff). If they are not nice to us, we'll leave it for them!
> 
> Afraid all the "good stuff", like needlework, will be pitched.
> 
> ...


I've told my knitting DS I will com back & haunt them if they pitch my craft stuff, they have been told to use it or donate it to someone who will.
My neighbors children burned tons of their grandmas yarn & fabrics???? What fools!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Double moss,,, pretty.... but it does take a bit with switching stitches every stitch, I think the trick right now is finding I project that I am excited by... This black cable scarf is not it!


 :sm24: I liked the idea that it is a Scarborough design, but it is boring!
Black and cables sounds like hard on the eyes! and daytime work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be so hard for anyone to walk in and find, but for a mother to find her child that way, I can't even imagine.
> When Christopher was in his early 20's I think, he made a comment and I told him that he didn't have the right to take his own life, that only God and I had that right and I'd argue with God about it if necessary, and that if he ever did, I'd reach down into the bowels of hell and pull him back up and then make his life hell. I think he thought I could do it, never heard that talk out of him again, he does get depressed sometimes but never the type of depression that would push him to harm himself, usually a talk with Marla or I gets him out of the blue funk. If only it were always that easy and that easily caught before it reached the point where one was actually ready to commit, unfortunately the ones that really want to accomplish it rarely say anything to anyone else about it ahead of time, so they can't be intervened with.


I glad you gave him a stern talking to, & he's much better.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've told my knitting DS I will com back & haunt them if they pitch my craft stuff, they have been told to use it or donate it to someone who will.
> My neighbors children burned tons of their grandmas yarn & fabrics???? What fools!


Only one daughter would listen. Of course, she is a pack rat. Make her the executer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wowsers, March already. Where is the year going?
> 
> Congratulations to all successes, comforting hugs to any who need one.
> 
> ...


I hope the new course will get you a good job


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I'm going to try, although reading all the posts on triangles and blocks think I have a lot to learn


You should go to the Missouri Star Quilt company website, they have amazing tutorials. I've learned so much from there

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=missouri%20star%20quilt%20company%20tutorials&sm=1


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Triangles... interesting. What size? I really have so much in the way of leftovers from other projects. Would love to send you some. I always wait for all blocks to be done first too... unless it is a specific pattern. You just can't tell until they are all on the floor and switched around. I often cut leftovers into some size square, strip, and put in colored bins. Every once in awhile, I just make a block because I feel like sewing. Will probably end up with a horrific scrap monster fit only for trunk of car!!! (Send me a PM with address and I'll pull some stuff.... and mention if you are needing some specific colors to fill in gaps?)


They are really small, which is one reason it's taking so long to build it. I'll go and measure the template shortly. Your offer is quite generous! I have a 2 1/2" square I often use for cutting up leftovers (have made lots of quilt tops with those). Boston Commons or Trip Around the World quilts are some of my favorites and that size square works well for those (I have the one I made for my late husband on the bed now, though it needs a little repair). I also use a bigger square and triangle for cutting up leftovers when a project is finished. I cut the bigger ones first and then use the smaller ones so I can use every possible scrap. My favorite block is Fool's Puzzle but curved seams are a real bear for me. I have a couple of bags of oddballs that don't match anything else, so those are waiting for new fabric to complement them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I've told our children that if they are nice to us, we will clean out the basement (a lot of the stuff is theirs - they don't have room for the stuff). If they are not nice to us, we'll leave it for them!
> 
> Afraid all the "good stuff", like needlework, will be pitched.
> 
> ...


My oldest crochets, so she could take the yarny stuff, and youngest would use the natural crafty supplies (wood, feathers, gourds, and the like). I'm sure a lot of it will be, "What in the world did mom want this for?" Ha. I hope to use up most of it and keep buying to a minimum, or at least that's my tentative plan!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wowsers, March already. Where is the year going?
> 
> Congratulations to all successes, comforting hugs to any who need one.
> 
> ...


My son has been working in traffic control (holding the slow/stop sign at road construction sites). Since construction seems to be always going on, it seems a good choice! I hope the class brings you good results.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> As friend of ours recently had his friend walk into a police station, pulled out a gun, and shot himself.
> 
> No prior warning. No indication at all.
> 
> ...


One of my family members told everyone he was going out of town...so no one worried about not hearing from him until he was supposed to have been back home. They found him in his car in the garage some days after he did it. It was terrible. Sometimes you just can't see it coming.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you need to get in on the Great Canadian Quilting bee????I've been amazed at the Facebook posts of people using up odds & ends for this, they ar hoping to make 1000 quilts for Ronald McDonald houses across Canada, by the posts I've seen I think there will b many more than that. Our quilt club did 2 & I did 2 myself, such a good cause


I've donated several along with knitted and crocheted blankets to Project Linus. So many good causes out there.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was that basic bunny graph I used for a hat 2 weeks ago , the graph itself is all over the Internet. But there is a designer who has a free hat pattern using the graph and there is another designer who has a free mitten pattern using an almost identical graph , I'm sure there will be more if I looked . I too was thinking maybe the daughter has done something similar


Mmm, that would be like me claiming to own most of the patterns I use. Or even any croc top bootie pattern, simply because I made my own up.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest crochets, so she could take the yarny stuff, and youngest would use the natural crafty supplies (wood, feathers, gourds, and the like). I'm sure a lot of it will be, "What in the world did mom want this for?" Ha. I hope to use up most of it and keep buying to a minimum, or at least that's my tentative plan!


Good luck! We all have great intentions, but in the case of needleworkers and crafters, I am afraid our "good intentions" are for naught - that is unless we get Alzheimers, Parts Timers, or Some Timers Disease!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It really IS a small world. How nice for both of you.... Pam and I are in the same town... but both so busy, we never see each other! I have met a few of the girls though, including some in England. Saw Jeanette and Dawn (Rookie and Pup Lover) in Nov. in Chicago. So many kind, caring and talented people on this forum. I can just imagine Julie's work in person... Very talented. (My hockey team is having a bad year and the Stanley Cup competition is coming up. Guess I'll have to cheer for Chicago or Detroit.... having lived in both places. Love any of the original 6)


It is really sad that we never see each other! We will hang out at the KAP though! I dislike being so busy that I neglect my friends. I need to try to do better. I can't wait to see you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are no doubt much better than i ever was - where i went we had an hour of line dance and then an hour of country western dancing - and then the place opened up for business - it was a country western bar. the lessons were free - it was the way the owner built up a clientele for his bar. he did this every friday night. i went for three or four years - usually on friday and saturday nights. good times. --- sam


That sounds like really fun. One of the places that did the free dance lessons has closed. I really haven't pursued any other lessons. I do think it would be good to have the exercise in a fun way!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> One of my family members told everyone he was going out of town...so no one worried about not hearing from him until he was supposed to have been back home. They found him in his car in the garage some days after he did it. It was terrible. Sometimes you just can't see it coming.


I am sorry for your loss, and the way the loss came about.

Most of the time we don't know why.

Years ago the Catholic Church would now allow burial in consecrated ground of a person who committed suicide. The Catholic Church then realized that the person did not really know what they were doing. Usually at the final moment, they realize, and.it was too late. It's like a moment of insanity hits them.

No person, in "their right mind" would commit suicide. The will to live is extremely strong in a person.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly! That will be scary for them. I hope it reduces and doesnt cause any damage.


Forecast was for cat 1 or 2, bad storm for longer period of time and do not expect fatalities, just some inconveniences. Trees down, power lines down, some minor road flooding, that sort of thing. Can be scary if you have never lived through one before. Worry when it reaches cat 3. Cat 3 and up are bad news, these can cause a lot of damage, roofs off houses, cars in interesting places and fatalities. Fortunately Darwin and surrounds have had cat 1 and 2 cyclones in recent years. Am waiting for DB or SIL to update fb as they live up there


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hat size are your triangles? I've got a bunch of really bright fabrics I've been making I-spy quilts from, I could share some


It's a right triangle, 3 1/2" on two sides (so a 3 1/2" square cut diagonally). I think there are 32 pieces in each block. So you can see why it's taking 30+ years, ha ha!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great to know, thank you. I may just buy an ice cream maker instead as it sounds like that would make the most sense from the sounds of it. Glad it tasted great though.


I have the small size that you freeze the inside cylinder and then fill it with your mixture. Then you put it in the machine that stirs it and turns it into ice cream or frozen yogurt. It is really good. I haven't used it as often as I would if I didn't live alone. I have a good recipe that has a variety of flavors for the frozen yogurt. It is very Weight Watchers friendly. I love it in the summer when I try to stay away from Blue Bell! I love ice cream!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


So precious! I love how it turned out.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


That is so sweet. I'm sure he appreciates your visit more than he will ever let you know!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been busy/away all weekend. Will check in later and do my best to get caught up. ????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope they will all be safe- this would be some tropical cyclone?


The biggest hassle with the cat 1 or 2 cyclones is that you do need a supply of batteries, basic cupboard foods and water, and may lose power for a few days. It is advisable to stay clear of glass windows but interesting to watch the trees. Biggest thing to note is the lack of bird calls. Such a joy to hear the birds after.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes. Most of them come to nothing- but we in Australia know that Darwin can have huge cyclones.
> At the moment Sunday and Monday are the days that Darwin are likely to have issues- and Monday is the day they are due to fly home.


Hope they get out OK, but do be prepared for delayed arrival home. As a safety factor, flights are grounded when wind strength is over a certain level. You never want to fly into a cyclone.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like a great deal and a lot of fun. Cotton-eyed Joe? That is almost required in TX.... I've neer done it and would have to hide on back row, but a fun way to keep yourself moving and stretch the memory.


I'm not a big country music person, but I have gone a few times and enjoyed it. Cotton-eyed Joe is really fun, and yes, it is a must. Basically very easy to do, but many add twirls and other moves that make it fancier, and more difficult.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not a big country music person, but I have gone a few times and enjoyed it. Cotton-eyed Joe is really fun, and yes, it is a must. Basically very easy to do, but many add twirls and other moves that make it fancier, and more difficult.


I love country and western music, but no one else in my family does really . However my eldest son will tolerate about any type of music so I can listen when he's around too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The biggest hassle with the cat 1 or 2 cyclones is that you do need a supply of batteries, basic cupboard foods and water, and may lose power for a few days. It is advisable to stay clear of glass windows but interesting to watch the trees. Biggest thing to note is the lack of bird calls. Such a joy to hear the birds after.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful sonja - love the rabbits. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excuse me, is this seat taken? It has been such a long, long time and I sure could use a cup and some friendly faces.


So nIce to see you post!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is rather a nice post, found on facebook, from my cousin Karen in Glasgow, Scotland.

THE BRICK
A young and successful 
executive was traveling down a neighborhood street, 
going a bit too fast in his new Jaguar. He was 
watching for kids darting out from between parked 
cars and slowed down when he thought he saw 
something. 
As his car passed, no children appeared. 
Instead, a brick smashed into the Jag's side door! 
He slammed on the brakes and backed the Jag back to 
the spot where the brick had been thrown. 
The angry 
driver then jumped out of the 
car, grabbed the nearest kid and pushed him up 
against a parked car shouting, 
'What was that all about and who are you? Just what 
the heck are you doing? That's a new car and that 
brick you threw is going to cost a lot of money.. Why 
did you do it?' The young boy was apologetic. 
'Please, mister....please, I'm sorry but I didn't 
know what else to do,' He pleaded. 'I threw the 
brick because no one else would stop...' With tears 
dripping down his face and off his chin, the youth 
pointed to a spot just around a parked car. 'It's my 
brother, 'he said 'He rolled off the curb and fell 
out of his wheelchair and I can't lift him 
up.' 
Now sobbing, the boy 
asked the stunned executive, 'Would you please help 
me get him back into his wheelchair? He's hurt and 
he's too heavy for me.' 
Moved beyond words, 
the driver tried to swallow the rapidly swelling 
lump in his throat.. He hurriedly lifted the 
handicapped boy back into the wheelchair, then took 
out a linen handkerchief and dabbed at the fresh 
scrapes and cuts.. A quick look told him everything 
was going to be okay. 'Thank you and may God bless 
you,' the grateful child told the stranger. Too 
shook up for words, the man simply watched the boy! 
push his wheelchair-bound brother down the sidewalk 
toward their home.. 
It was a long, slow 
walk back to the Jaguar. The damage was very 
noticeable, but the driver never bothered to repair 
the dented side door. He kept the dent there to 
remind him of this message: 'Don't go through life 
so fast that someone has to throw a brick at you to 
get your attention!' God whispers in our souls and 
speaks to our hearts. Sometimes when we don't have 
time to listen, He has to throw a brick at us. It's 
our choice to listen or 
not. 
Thought for the 
Day: 
If God had a 
refrigerator, your picture would be on 
it. If He had a wallet, 
your photo would be in 
it. He sends you flowers 
every spring. He sends you a sunrise 
every morning Face it, friend - He is crazy about 
you! Send this to every 
'beautiful person' you wish to 
bless. God didn't promise 
days without pain, laughter without sorrow, sun 
without rain, but He did promise strength for the 
day, comfort for the tears, and light for the 
way. Read this line very 
slowly and let it sink 
in... If God brings you to 
it, He will bring you through


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that was a lot of throwing out. i would have binned the lot also. sounds like it is going to take a few visits to get it cleaned up. how did your brother make the trip? hope is foot is continuing to heal well. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> So nIce to see you post!


Yes, the seat is taken - by you of course!

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You should go to the Missouri Star Quilt company website, they have amazing tutorials. I've learned so much from there
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/results?q=missouri%20star%20quilt%20company%20tutorials&sm=1


Dagnabbit! Why did I go there?! Now I'm going to be watching these all afternoon. You enabler, you! LOL (Thanks!)


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is rather a nice post, found on facebook, from my cousin Karen in Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> THE BRICK
> A young and successful
> ...


I've seen this before, even had it printed up and stuffed into our church bulletin.

Thank you for sharing it. We all need a reminder to slow down.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is rather a nice post, found on facebook, from my cousin Karen in Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> THE BRICK
> A young and successful
> ...


Food for thought! :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find the pattern for the train afghan? --- sam



Teddy bear said:


> Darling! Definitely a work of LOVE!
> 
> Couldn't pay me to make a set, but then again, Love is totally different, isn't it?
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wowsers, March already. Where is the year going?
> 
> Congratulations to all successes, comforting hugs to any who need one.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your course, I hope it leads to a great job for you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie, very sweet and accurate message. It is sad how we sometimes just don't pay attention to the world around us.

Gwen, your DGS is precious, and yes, I do see the resemblance.

I started quilting a few years ago. Haven't finished one yet. I think my knitting took over. One, I started for my daughter. It is totally hand quilted. The other one was from a class at a quilting store in Garland. It is machine quilted from old jeans. Each square is pieced and quilted at the same time. I have the directions, but don't know when I'll get back to it. I hope the directions are easily understood, and come back to my mind, as the store has since closed. I really hated that as it was a fabulous store with beautiful fabric.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Ginger is very good for nausea. When a friend of mine was pregnant with twins she suffered severe morning sickness and virtually lived on ginger biscuits for the first three months. They were the only thing she could keep down.


Well I'll be right then, no nausea for me. (Not that it is a problem I normally have BTW.) But used crystalised ginger the other day and it is still on the bench (not sure where to put it here) so I am eating bits of it regularly. Just becuase it is there.

Talking of ginger I have just had a very tasty breakfast. I looked in the fridge and decided that I should finish off the defrosted blueberries. Left over rice, needs sweetening so added maple syrup (artificial). Sultanas and some of the ginger. Heated it in the microwave and then added thick cream. Not one I think I will ever be able to recreate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good luck with your course, I hope it leads to a great job for you!


ditto, it would be great, financially to be a bit more independent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, very sweet and accurate message. It is sad how we sometimes just don't pay attention to the world around us.
> 
> Gwen, your DGS is precious, and yes, I do see the resemblance.
> 
> I started quilting a few years ago. Haven't finished one yet. I think my knitting took over. One, I started for my daughter. It is totally hand quilted. The other one was from a class at a quilting store in Garland. It is machine quilted from old jeans. Each square is pieced and quilted at the same time. I have the directions, but don't know when I'll get back to it. I hope the directions are easily understood, and come back to my mind, as the store has since closed. I really hated that as it was a fabulous store with beautiful fabric.


 :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yikes Busyworkerbee. Just saw the photo in last week's KTP of the snake in the loo and my whole body is feeling strange. Hope that is a photo of somewhere else and not your photo. If I feel like this seeing it over the internet, think I would pass out in person. Mind you, I don't dislike snakes, but they are much smaller here. (In last week's KTP)


Certainly not my own loo. Taken out woop wool somewhere in an attached loo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You should go to the Missouri Star Quilt company website, they have amazing tutorials. I've learned so much from there
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/results?q=missouri%20star%20quilt%20company%20tutorials&sm=1


Thank you Bonnie I will take a look at that


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I am caught up, but still behind in the digests. I had my nephews this weekend so I was busy with them. My sister came up on Thursday as her oldest DS was having hernia surgery. She stayed with him and his wife until today. She said that it was nice and she got to rest a lot! She really needs that with a 4 and 5 year old. I'm tired, but trying not to take a nap even though the weather is definitely making me sleepy! BBL!

Hugs to all, especially the ones having struggles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


As it's what he is used to living in he wouldn't even realise that it is so bad. At least once it's done keeping it clean won't be hard.
The itch is probably just imagination- works well does the old imagination. I'm sitting here scratching my head!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think they will let me have knitting needles in jail ????


No. Unless they have a knitting class and then you will need to leave the needles behind sorry. So no more stealing patterns.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is good. I used to be pretty successful with yoga deep breathing . I think I am always going to need a little medication from hereon out though. The low dosage has kept the night terrors away and I would do just about anything not to have those. I know what you mean about the cat. I was an expert at being able to turn over without disturbing the one that slept between my legs behind one knee. I miss the aggravation though.... The other one knew when I was ill. She was so careful around me after surgery... otherwise very demanding and would walk all over me. I need a living alarm clock. I stay up way too late and get up too late as a result. Also added solar screens and the room stays pretty dark.


I think I really need to go get something to drink and food, I read heroin instead of hereon. :sm06: 
:sm23: 
Cats are curious things, I have one that loves us and demands attention when he wants it but hides from visitors, the other two are right there with the dogs when someone comes in, wanting their fair share of pats too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> That could well be the case, I remember being berated by an anaesthetist after an op as I had not told her I was difficult to intubate (semi-locked jaw) and she later read it in my notes. If I hadn't still been drowsy I would have thought to question why she diddn't read my notes *before* the op?!! The reason I had not told her was that I had only just remembered being told that by another anaesthetist 2 years before, when she brought it up! Obviously I had been too drowsy to take it in properly then either!


Wt? She could have killed you. If it was in your notes, it is her fault. O m g what if you had an allergic reaction to something used? There is a reason for notes given to them so they can be prepared before surgery for what they are dealing with. Bad form on her part.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely yarn - and a good price for sock yarn. and i like that it is washable abet cold water on delicate but at least it is washable. anxious to see your socks. 000 sam



Poledra65 said:


> First sock on the second mystery done, I love it, I'll have to post the yarn I'm using for it, it's so soft.
> Knit Picks Stroll Tweed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow - that was a lot of throwing out. i would have binned the lot also. sounds like it is going to take a few visits to get it cleaned up. how did your brother make the trip? hope is foot is continuing to heal well. --- sam


The foot is healing well, thanks Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> So precious! I love how it turned out.


Thank you Pam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Been busy/away all weekend. Will check in later and do my best to get caught up. ????


Hope you have been somewhere nice


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


That has turned out so well! Perfect for a little boy. I hope you take great delight in showing it to the lady at your knitting group this week.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful sonja - love the rabbits. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is simply perfect! Your work is amazing. Wish you could come to the KAP in June!


Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Vick and Co must be on the way back. The arrival time on the airport site is as expected (amazingly as this airline is renown for being late!) and it is a long flight so they must have left as due back in a couple of hours.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am a clutterer, but try to keep the house clean. DD did some cleaning out while I was on a trip last summer. She got rid of some things that I wish she had kept. All was forgiven except for 3 boxes of children's/teacher books. That is still very much a sore spot. I can't decide if she is trying to get me to stay home or what, but she is already talking about doing more purging when I go on vacations. At lease she didn't mess with my yarn! I think she knew I would probably disown her!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a big hand crank. i am so sorry about ray - it is a worry. i worry that he may fall on you. have you ever thought about investing in a lifeline. i wear one - and have used it several times. it does come in handy. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


Sounds like you're doing a grand job there Kate. I'm sure, in spite of all he says, that he's very grateful to you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Dagnabbit! Why did I go there?! Now I'm going to be watching these all afternoon. You enabler, you! LOL (Thanks!)


I didn't dare look as it's going on for 11pm here and I want to go to bed at a reasonable time as I have to be up early in the morning .so will have to wait till tomorrow sometime


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If need be we can smuggle some in for you. :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


Swedenme said:


> Think they will let me have knitting needles in jail ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Good luck with your course, I hope it leads to a great job for you!


Good luck from me to Heather


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can seek refuge here at my house. I have plenty of needles & stash to share and a new bed for you to sleep in! And be sure to bring Mishka to play with my babies!



Swedenme said:


> Oh darn I'll have to go on the run can't go without my knitting :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


It must be so hard for you seeing these things which show you that you may well not be able to manage him at home. Is he not worried because he doesn't see a problem and thinks he can stay there indefinitely, because he doesn't see the point in worrying ahead of time or because he doesn't mind if he needs to go into care?

Somehow my computer had decided that correct spelling for because is becuase- it's OK if I spell right the first time but if I am too fast and do a u first it doesn't recognise it as spelt wrong! so I have just needed to go through and change them all (see I do sometimes check before posting!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with it that close to the fabric how do you get the needle in there to do the stitch? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Is this it? It's the only one I found with a Red Cross
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/product/magnifying+magnetic+line+gauge.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> No. Unless they have a knitting class and then you will need to leave the needles behind sorry. So no more stealing patterns.


No stealing patterns right I'll remember that when I figure how I did it in the first place 
Always thought if I ended up in jail it would be because I tried to make my own money :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why would you do paper piecing - i know what it is i just don't understand why you do it? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well, now I know that I will NOT be trying paper piecing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That has turned out so well! Perfect for a little boy. I hope you take great delight in showing it to the lady at your knitting group this week.


It's already packed away in my knitting bag wouldn't want to forget it :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Marilyn. I know this is so frightening for you and dangerous for Ray. Keeping you both in prayer. He seems to be increasing the times he falls.

There used to be a creamery on campus at UGA when I was growing up and then first attended in 1970. Goodness that seems so long ago! Loved their ice cream and cottage cheese. I'm pretty sure it isn't there anymore.



Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jynx why are you having to take care of the neighbor's cats? What did I miss?


Dreamweaver said:


> Vent! Vent: Vent! It is so frustrating I helped a friend clear out his sister's place after she died. HOARDER!!!!!! She also owned a gift shop and that was all in the garage. It was in New Mexico. DH would not even let me open closets to dig around due to snakes. He found pet cremations in tins and one waiting for it in freezer..... She was a TV shopper as well. Make-up.... It was horrible. Now taking care of cats next door. I was appalled. Gerry has almost forbidden me to go over due to lungs... but I feed them and take them out in back for a little play time. If it weren't such a hassle, I'd bring them over here. And this man is an executive chef!!!!!! I've wiped down a couple counter tops... Guessing not done in 2 years, Come home and take a nice soothing bath, lotion up and sit and knit! You've earned it,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is simply perfect! Your work is amazing. Wish you could come to the KAP in June!


I wish too . Already told husband if I ever come into money I'm off to America


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish too . Already told husband if I ever come into money I'm off to America


You're welcome here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can seek refuge here at my house. I have plenty of needles & stash to share and a new bed for you to sleep in! And be sure to bring Mishka to play with my babies!


Perfect hideout ,mishka might give me away though . Husband says to her where is mam and she makes a noise that sounds like oh mam mam and comes looking for me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This is rather a nice post, found on facebook, from my cousin Karen in Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> THE BRICK
> A young and successful
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I've told our children that if they are nice to us, we will clean out the basement (a lot of the stuff is theirs - they don't have room for the stuff). If they are not nice to us, we'll leave it for them!
> 
> Afraid all the "good stuff", like needlework, will be pitched.
> 
> ...


When we moved a year ago we gave the girls everything that was there's for them to deal with. Says us who still have a heap of stuff in one DDs place!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why would you do paper piecing - i know what it is i just don't understand why you do it? --- sam


I just watched a video on it and I can see the benefit for keeping things straight and if one was just beginning, it could be helpful, though it seems more trouble than it's worth to me...of course, that's not how I learned piecing, so it seems foreign to me. I suppose it's the same as knitting English or another way or choosing a knife or pencil hold for crochet hooks. Whatever works for you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wowsers, March already. Where is the year going?
> 
> Congratulations to all successes, comforting hugs to any who need one.
> 
> ...


So what does this job involve?
Going into a job which is in demand is a good option. As it had idiot car drivers clearly not planes whihc was my first thought.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he didn't hurt himself, maybe you need to get a urinal for use at night, might help with some of the trips? So hard on you but you have to think of yourself too. My friends grandma insisted on keeping her husband home & one day sat down after lunch & had a massive heart attack & died, then he had to go into the nursing home. Better to do it sooner before your health suffers,


And that isn't unusual either that the carer goes first.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's already packed away in my knitting bag wouldn't want to forget it :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've told my knitting DS I will com back & haunt them if they pitch my craft stuff, they have been told to use it or donate it to someone who will.
> My neighbors children burned tons of their grandmas yarn & fabrics???? What fools!


It doesn't take much surely just to drop them off at a charity shop (though I guess you don't have one just round the corner- well maybe you do just a very long road to the corner!). But what a waste.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The first quilt I made was all hand quilted and took me almost 2 years to finish. I used to make a lot of quilts and wall hangings but haven't made any in about 7 years now. Knitting took over. You'd think I'd be a better knitter now since starting back to it 7 years ago but hey, it keeps me busy and somewhat sane!



pammie1234 said:


> Julie, very sweet and accurate message. It is sad how we sometimes just don't pay attention to the world around us.
> 
> Gwen, your DGS is precious, and yes, I do see the resemblance.
> 
> I started quilting a few years ago. Haven't finished one yet. I think my knitting took over. One, I started for my daughter. It is totally hand quilted. The other one was from a class at a quilting store in Garland. It is machine quilted from old jeans. Each square is pieced and quilted at the same time. I have the directions, but don't know when I'll get back to it. I hope the directions are easily understood, and come back to my mind, as the store has since closed. I really hated that as it was a fabulous store with beautiful fabric.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I wish too . Already told husband if I ever come into money I'm off to America


I'd do the same.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I am sorry for your loss, and the way the loss came about.
> 
> Most of the time we don't know why.
> 
> ...


Our Parish Priest was very careful not to ask Mum how Dad died. Mum is sure he knew but by not asking he was able to bury Dad in consecrated ground. (Dad's reason was very unselfish. He knew that the life we had was unfeasible for long as he got worse and could see no other way out. These days much more support for families in situations like that but back then nothing.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, this one! https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?list=PLD5EF21A981F69C28&params=OAFIAVgM&v=5dARgEuRoss&mode=NORMAL

Amazing results.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Forecast was for cat 1 or 2, bad storm for longer period of time and do not expect fatalities, just some inconveniences. Trees down, power lines down, some minor road flooding, that sort of thing. Can be scary if you have never lived through one before. Worry when it reaches cat 3. Cat 3 and up are bad news, these can cause a lot of damage, roofs off houses, cars in interesting places and fatalities. Fortunately Darwin and surrounds have had cat 1 and 2 cyclones in recent years. Am waiting for DB or SIL to update fb as they live up there


And after Cyclone Tracy not too much stuff left in Darwin which is not up to withstanding major cyclones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hope they get out OK, but do be prepared for delayed arrival home. As a safety factor, flights are grounded when wind strength is over a certain level. You never want to fly into a cyclone.


I was watching the flights from Darwin and all running as normal so I figured nothing much was going on.
And the flight is still on time- and that is with Jetstar!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is this suppose to link to? I'm not sure what to look for.


Sorlenna said:


> Well, this one! https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?list=PLD5EF21A981F69C28&params=OAFIAVgM&v=5dARgEuRoss&mode=NORMAL
> 
> Amazing results.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is rather a nice post, found on facebook, from my cousin Karen in Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> THE BRICK
> A young and successful
> ...


So true and important Julie.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

thewren said:


> where did you find the pattern for the train afghan? --- sam


As kit I bought from Herrschners


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I really need to go get something to drink and food, I read heroin instead of hereon. :sm06:
> :sm23:
> Cats are curious things, I have one that loves us and demands attention when he wants it but hides from visitors, the other two are right there with the dogs when someone comes in, wanting their fair share of pats too.


Guess you wondered what Jynx was up to medication and heroin in the same sentence! As well as good laughs from mistakes in the posts I sometimes get a great laugh from my reading of them as well.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

darowil said:


> Our Parish Priest was very careful not to ask Mum how Dad died. Mum is sure he knew but by not asking he was able to bury Dad in consecrated ground. (Dad's reason was very unselfish. He knew that the life we had was unfeasible for long as he got worse and could see no other way out. These days much more support for families in situations like that but back then nothing.)


Do not know when Dad died, but for many years now things have been different.

If your Mum is still alive, please put her mind at ease. Know that God is a very forgiving God. Dad is at peace and I am more than sure that he is resting safely in God's Comforting Arms.

God knew what was in Dad's heart. He was thinking of his family. Taking care of his family in the best way he knew possible.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dagnabbit! Why did I go there?! Now I'm going to be watching these all afternoon. You enabler, you! LOL (Thanks!)


????????????I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Certainly not my own loo. Taken out woop wool somewhere in an attached loo.


I wonder if the snakes go there when it's really hot? We used to have a cat that would lay in the bathroom marble sink when it got really hot????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That has turned out so well! Perfect for a little boy. I hope you take great delight in showing it to the lady at your knitting group this week.


????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wt? She could have killed you. If it was in your notes, it is her fault. O m g what if you had an allergic reaction to something used? There is a reason for notes given to them so they can be prepared before surgery for what they are dealing with. Bad form on her part.


But notes can be volumes and volumes- just not always an option to read them all. And even just a couple of admissions can be impossible to find just one thing on one page. Even when you know what you are looking for let alone just checking through quickly before giving them an anaesthetic. 
Allergies have been covered all my nursing time with allergies checked for and recorded.
But now there is an alert section as well where things like hard to intubate can be put as well as just allergies. And no excuse for that page not to be checked even in emergencies.

However this only works in that one hospital. While people object to computer health files it does have the advantage that one day health workers can access all the health information and not only that from the hospital they are in. But of course it also means it is easier for hackers to access all of one persons files.
The reason why medic alerts are good- they now can include any major health issue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> with it that close to the fabric how do you get the needle in there to do the stitch? --- sam


That one is for magnifying the pattern


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


As usual, Sonja, it is a lovely set.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> why would you do paper piecing - i know what it is i just don't understand why you do it? --- sam


It isn't putting pieces of paper together but sewing pieces of fabric to paper in very intricate patterns so you can get very sharp points at weird angles. Very tedious, I think I picked out every second piece yesterday ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Went out for breakfast with eldest son then came back here for a bit more chattering. He then had to go home to do some work and I went into town to Hobbbycraft for some knitters needles and bought a couple of patterns. Treated myself to tea and cake at Patisserie Valerie then came home just in time to avoid a heavy downpour. Off to catch up. Take care all.


What a treat to have breakfast with your son.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish too . Already told husband if I ever come into money I'm off to America


Canada too, I hope?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is this suppose to link to? I'm not sure what to look for.


Oops! I got excited. It's paper piecing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can seek refuge here at my house. I have plenty of needles & stash to share and a new bed for you to sleep in! And be sure to bring Mishka to play with my babies!


I won't offer my place right now- finding a bed could be difficult. Yarn and needles not so. Maybe not the yarn I want but plenty accessable.

Had better go and shower. Vick and Co due back in half an hour and I am picking them up! Only 10 minutes to the airport and they have luggage

As I was writing text from Brett- they arrived early. So no shower. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


Kate, you're a dear to look after your uncle. I'm sure your mother is smiling down at you. It's nice to hear that he's getting back to his old self.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


And aren't those the sweetest things!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think they will let me have knitting needles in jail ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit some (never got around to it earlier today and am itching to get back at it.). TTYL and lifting all in prayer and special well wishes for those ill.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


Vent away. We're here for you. So glad Ray wasn't hurt after his fall. I'm sure it was scary for you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And aren't those the sweetest things!


Thank you they were fun to do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I'm glad I'm not the only one!


And I want all of her tools...I'm in love with that iron. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Vent! Vent: Vent! It is so frustrating I helped a friend clear out his sister's place after she died. HOARDER!!!!!! She also owned a gift shop and that was all in the garage. It was in New Mexico. DH would not even let me open closets to dig around due to snakes. He found pet cremations in tins and one waiting for it in freezer..... She was a TV shopper as well. Make-up.... It was horrible. Now taking care of cats next door. I was appalled. Gerry has almost forbidden me to go over due to lungs... but I feed them and take them out in back for a little play time. If it weren't such a hassle, I'd bring them over here. And this man is an executive chef!!!!!! I've wiped down a couple counter tops... Guessing not done in 2 years, Come home and take a nice soothing bath, lotion up and sit and knit! You've earned it,


Maybe you should listen to Gerry. He's just being worried about you.


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

DGS2 is a nice looking young man, and I do see you in his smile, Gwen. Also the new bed looks good and the blanket box is gorgeous.
Good to see you back Jynx, but sorry the last two years have been so stressful.
Can't believe how rude the lady was to you at your knitting group Sonja, waiting to see the finished sweater.
Sorry to hear about Dawn, sending prayers her way and also for all others in need.
Hugs to all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I've told our children that if they are nice to us, we will clean out the basement (a lot of the stuff is theirs - they don't have room for the stuff). If they are not nice to us, we'll leave it for them!
> 
> Afraid all the "good stuff", like needlework, will be pitched.
> 
> ...


You are right.... It IS just stuff, but YOUR stuff. Funny the different things that become so special. (I've been storing some of my Mom's things for my daughter for 2 years... She is right here in town and has room. Just can't get her to let us bring it over... I'm setting a time limit and then it is going to Goodwill.) Just told niece to plan a trip and come get all Mom's china. I don't do enough "formal" entertaining and she has just moved into her first house so thought it needed a new home. I'm afraid most of my handiwork will go to Goodwill or trash but I enjoyed doing it and they will probably keep some quilts. BTW, sure do miss basements..... We don't have them much in TX .ON second thought, that may be a good thing!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is this it? It's the only one I found with a Red Cross
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/product/magnifying+magnetic+line+gauge.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


I have one similar to that somewhere. Haven't found it since I moved 2 years ago :sm16:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


When my husband was so ill and couldn't take himself to the bathroom I suggested that I could buy a man's urine bottle for him to use. 
Well that didn't go down well with him at all when I first talked to hm about it. He was quite angry at my even suggesting it. 
After several near accidents I bought the subject up again, he said he had thought about it but there is no way he could hold onto the device. 
Then I looked around the house for a large plastic bottle that had a large handle opening also a large opening for him to pee into. Ah ha, I found an orange juice jug/bottle. Thoroughly washed with bleach and dishwashing liquid then presented it to him. ????????????????
Of course again he answered "I'm not using that"! I just put it on the night table so that he could reach it easily if he needed it.
Well during the night I could hear him quietly using it and mumbling whatever, I never said anything, I pretended to be asleep, lol! ????????

From then on he used it, actually had 2 or 3, just made sure I emptied it in the morning then sterilized them thoroughly. Perhaps you could suggest this to him, but expect grumbling from him, but it sure beats falling down or even injuring himself.

I had also wanted to buy a chair commode but he wouldn't hear of that. I did buy one eventually but again he had no use of his legs in the end so wasn't able to use it that often.

I found over many years of nursing him that I could often find things in the house or online to make his life more comfortable and easier for myself.

I do wish you both well, as it's quiet a strain on both of you during these difficult changing times as we age.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Blowing 50mph, guess we arent going for walk. With all hoarder stories maybe I'll purge drawer or two.


Wish I had the ambition to purge. The only time I do go downstairs is when the cleaning lady is here. If she came more often, I might get more done. :sm15:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is this it? It's the only one I found with a Red Cross
> 
> https://www.herrschners.ca/product/magnifying+magnetic+line+gauge.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=Search


Yes,,,, and I like that it magnifies well. Some that lay flat really don't do much for me. I did see it cheaper on the other search though. Herrschner's does run sales occasionally.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Out of curiosity, just checked BOM site and tracking map for TC Blanche. Darwin missed, heading into top is WA


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One of my family members told everyone he was going out of town...so no one worried about not hearing from him until he was supposed to have been back home. They found him in his car in the garage some days after he did it. It was terrible. Sometimes you just can't see it coming.


That is so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky has been staying out of Darwin where her SIL lives. They have just been dropped of in town as the biggest risk is the road being cut off and them being unable to get into Darwin. No anticipated problems with the planes leaving at this point. Cyclone is basically staying off the coast so less likely to cause issues than if it was a bit further south.


That is very good news. 
I see that the Cyclone has passed and they are to be home tomorrow as per schedule, that's even better. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


That's adorable!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Went out for breakfast with eldest son then came back here for a bit more chattering. He then had to go home to do some work and I went into town to Hobbbycraft for some knitters needles and bought a couple of patterns. Treated myself to tea and cake at Patisserie Valerie then came home just in time to avoid a heavy downpour. Off to catch up. Take care all.


That sounds like a fantastic way to spend a day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is rather a nice post, found on facebook, from my cousin Karen in Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> THE BRICK
> A young and successful
> ...


That is lovely. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


Well, if he's up to arguing, he's up to living, so that's a very good thing. 
Wow, what a clean out, glad your DB was able to go with you and visit with your DU. If he gives you too much trouble, just tell him his sister may well rise up and give him what for also. lol 
Vent away, that is a lot to deal with, I know, it's scary and gross, and just plain disgusting some of the things you find. I found a grocery bag under a pile of other stuff when cleaning out my grandmothers house for Marla (Marla was working so was gone much of the time I was cleaning out) and in said bag was a bag of brown sugar, it was so hard that when Marla got home (she inherited the house) I asked her if she wanted some brown sugar and hit the bag on the edge of the heavy wooden dining table, the bag of sugar broke in half, it didn't crumble or anything, clean break. :sm06: 
We also found containers of brand new makeup, and other of that type of thing that hadn't been opened, about 10 brand new packages of bra's and about the same of underwear, that hadn't been opened, and the list goes on and on and on. Marla had found cake mixes that she'd brought with her from Alaska 10 years before she and dad moved in with her. :sm16: 
So in short, you have my total understanding of what you are going through in your clearing out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> But notes can be volumes and volumes- just not always an option to read them all. And even just a couple of admissions can be impossible to find just one thing on one page. Even when you know what you are looking for let alone just checking through quickly before giving them an anaesthetic.
> Allergies have been covered all my nursing time with allergies checked for and recorded.
> But now there is an alert section as well where things like hard to intubate can be put as well as just allergies. And no excuse for that page not to be checked even in emergencies.
> 
> ...


My DH wore a medic alert bracelet and, to my knowledge, no one ever looked at it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


Fan, they are quite pretty. Makes me feel like I should get back to quilting. I've been tempted to sell my quilting rack.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think they will let me have knitting needles in jail ????


It would be low security facility so I would think so, they do here. :sm23:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are right.... It IS just stuff, but YOUR stuff. Funny the different things that become so special. (I've been storing some of my Mom's things for my daughter for 2 years... She is right here in town and has room. Just can't get her to let us bring it over... I'm setting a time limit and then it is going to Goodwill.) Just told niece to plan a trip and come get all Mom's china. I don't do enough "formal" entertaining and she has just moved into her first house so thought it needed a new home. I'm afraid most of my handiwork will go to Goodwill or trash but I enjoyed doing it and they will probably keep some quilts. BTW, sure do miss basements..... We don't have them much in TX .ON second thought, that may be a good thing!


Saw a baby afghan I had made in a resale shop. It hurt to see it there. But I told myself that when I gave it as a gift, I gave it with no strings attached. Then I thought that maybe a baby who had nothing hand made would be the recipient of it. And it would have another baby to keep warm. It is good.

I read some time ago about parents who would take each child's things and pack them in a box, wrapping the box up. The next Christmas they would give it to their child, saying oops we forgot this one, open it at home (or later if they were at the child's home).

One way to get rid of things!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My friend Lois and I used to take the boys to Landa Park in the summer, they'd have a ball, David and I went to the Comal River right across the road almost, quite often to float it's so relaxing, other than the tube shoot, I almost always get caught in the crush of other tubers and can't paddle hard enough to get through them, David usually has to get me out of there, if there aren't a bunch of other people though, I can usually make it through just fine. Loved to go in May and September since there aren't many tourists and kids are in school.


Those condos right there on the Comal is where we had a place on a rental program. I don't swim.... even though we have a pool. It was mandatory that DH went in front of me and future SIL in back and his job was to SAVE me if I popped out of tube..... and going over that seemingly very little fall, so many get caught up and churn under. The end of the ride, past the water park had lots of cabins and we used to stay there before we bought. They run a truck back and forth between the two places all day long. Loved that COLD water... Great memories. It is where DD and SIL went for a week-end and came home engaged!!! The other DD went to Trinity in SA and would call and say "Mom...." She would take a gang down so they could have a BATH instead of showers....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla's sister is a pilot for United and flies out of Philly Internationally, she flies the double decker planes I think.


Cool.... Dre'a has been with AA for almost 30 years, here and in CA. She was really enjoying doing the international starting about 18 months ago, but is sticking a little closer to home with turns right now. I've never been on a double decker. (Dad flew and we always had a little plane when I was growing up)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wowsers, March already. Where is the year going?
> 
> Congratulations to all successes, comforting hugs to any who need one.
> 
> ...


Party sounds fun. Never heard of that type club. Good Luck with the job. Dodging all that traffic will be your own form of line dancing and keep you light on your feet!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


That is just the cutest, yet!! You are talented, Sonja! Is your DH feeling better?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Think they will let me have knitting needles in jail ????


I'll bake them in a cake, for you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


So sorry about Ray's fall...and you both are better now. I am sure this is all so stressful for you. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was so tired last night, I think just to many things on the go the past week, went to bed & slept like the dead for 9 hrs???? Still dragging my behind this morning so I'm vegging on the couch. I discovered a couple of weeks ago you can get DVDs from the library so I requested a couple, I'm watching Skinwalkers, based on the Tony Hillerman book, I've read several of his books & liked them


You must have been tired, I slept for 10 hours on Saturday morning. I've heard that was a good movie but I've never seen it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So true and important Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That sounds like a great deal and a lot of fun. Cotton-eyed Joe? That is almost required in TX.... I've neer done it and would have to hide on back row, but a fun way to keep yourself moving and stretch the memory.


And the chicken dance and macarena? lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But notes can be volumes and volumes- just not always an option to read them all. And even just a couple of admissions can be impossible to find just one thing on one page. Even when you know what you are looking for let alone just checking through quickly before giving them an anaesthetic.
> Allergies have been covered all my nursing time with allergies checked for and recorded.
> But now there is an alert section as well where things like hard to intubate can be put as well as just allergies. And no excuse for that page not to be checked even in emergencies.
> 
> ...


That would seem to be one area where we are well ahead, our health records are on computer file, and I think it really simplifies matters.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Thank you for the update, Rookie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


What fun and what a productive lady! Have you given these away? I fancied the idea of quilt making, but lacked the patience.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn, please take care of yourself so you will be able to help Ray as much as possible. I hope the fall wasn't too much of a set back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is lovely. Thanks for posting it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What fun and what a productive lady! Have you given these away? I fancied the idea of quilt making, but lacked the patience.


Thanks Julie, I made these ones around 1997-98.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Vent! Vent: Vent! It is so frustrating I helped a friend clear out his sister's place after she died. HOARDER!!!!!! She also owned a gift shop and that was all in the garage. It was in New Mexico. DH would not even let me open closets to dig around due to snakes. He found pet cremations in tins and one waiting for it in freezer..... She was a TV shopper as well. Make-up.... It was horrible. Now taking care of cats next door. I was appalled. Gerry has almost forbidden me to go over due to lungs... but I feed them and take them out in back for a little play time. If it weren't such a hassle, I'd bring them over here. And this man is an executive chef!!!!!! I've wiped down a couple counter tops... Guessing not done in 2 years, Come home and take a nice soothing bath, lotion up and sit and knit! You've earned it,


 :sm06: Maybe he's thinking that his staff will do the cleaning? Most executive chefs don't have to clean so maybe that's his mind set? Either way, ewe...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


Beautiful quilts! Makes me want to find mine and start working on them!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Maybe he's thinking that his staff will do the cleaning? Most executive chefs don't have to clean so maybe that's his mind set? Either way, ewe...


It is hard to imagine that a chef would live in a dirty house. Makes me not want to eat anything he cooks! At least not what he cooks at home!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, lovely quilts.
Mostly putzed today. Made crockpot chili, did some filing, knit a couple hours, now making corn read.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Until I was about 6, my father was a professional ice cream maker in a creamery in our home town. The creamery made cottage cheese, ice cream, etc. When I was a teen, we had a 3 gallon hand-crank ice cream maker. My dad would make peach ice cream for picnics, etc. It was so hard to crank at the end that it took two men to do it. I had the job of sitting on top to hold it down. (My sister was petite.) Those were the good old days.
> Ray tried to get up in the middle of the night to use the rest room, slipped and fell. Had to call the fire department to get him back in bed. Scare me. I am so afraid that the time will come when I can't take care of him and will have to put him in a home. That will be the worst possible thing for him. He doesn't seem to understand why I am so worried. Thanks for letting me vent.


What fun that would have been.

Oh dear, men just don't see it the way we do, that is so scary for you, I hope that he starts to see your point before too long. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And the chicken dance and macarena? lol


And the lovely hat to go with the chicken dance.....
:sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, snakes in the house? I would die! I'm trying to clean out some of my craft stuff so my kids don't some day think I'm a hoarder????????


Yes, it was in Taos, NM in a remote area and not well maintained. They could get in to hibernate..... I hate snakes..... The dust was bad enough that Gerry would not let me help part of the week. Poor me... Two of the best yarn stores in the world are there so I "had" to shop....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :sm02: Welcome back. Sure have missed you.


Thank you.... so glad to be back.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you need to get in on the Great Canadian Quilting bee????I've been amazed at the Facebook posts of people using up odds & ends for this, they ar hoping to make 1000 quilts for Ronald McDonald houses across Canada, by the posts I've seen I think there will b many more than that. Our quilt club did 2 & I did 2 myself, such a good cause


Fantastic and a lofty goal. I do some for the Project Linus and some that are given to the children of fallen soldiers at a great camp experience here in TX each summer. I will take a look at that one too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love Knit Picks, Love Stroll. The tweeds are really pretty. Where did you find the Mystery KAL?


This is the first Knit Picks yarn I've used and I'm in love, if was from a friends stash who passed away. Sock Knitters Anonymous on Ravelry in groups. http://www.ravelry.com/groups/sock-knitters-anonymous

The second one is here:
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/solidsocks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love Stroll, all the types. I have socks in progress (somewhere :sm23: ) in the Stroll Glimmer. That's also what I want to use for my peacock shawl.


This is the first I've used and I love it, it's so soft.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And that is what we take down..... Construction has been going on since Jess was in college 30 years ago!!!!


Like San Pedro in SA, it's perpetually under construction, that whole area, sheesh.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're keeping her comfortable until they finish more tests. I'm praying that it's just meds that need adjusting.


Hope so too. Can you PM me hospital info? Does she have cell ? Don't have #. Hope they get it sorted soon and that she will take it easy when she gets home. She needs a serious reversal of fortune...... Healing vibes and prayers, as always.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:35 pm and I haven't even been able to get on today to read this week's tea party. Good thing I have the day to myself tomorrow and I can catch up then. Night all. Love and hugs. Prayers for those in need .


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you need to contact one of the places that restores old cars, they would probably drool over the old parts?
> Not good about the musty old papers.


Did not move the old car parts from ARK. but the tools........ Lordy. I had an estate sale and had a picker take all the excess. Just culling through was a major undertaking. When we moved them from Chicago to ARK. DH would hold up parts to see if brothers could even identify the vehicle... kind of auction style.. It was funny Dad was of a mind that if one was good, three was better, or a case!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I liked the idea that it is a Scarborough design, but it is boring!
> Black and cables sounds like hard on the eyes! and daytime work.


Absolutely, and a sunny day at that....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They are really small, which is one reason it's taking so long to build it. I'll go and measure the template shortly. Your offer is quite generous! I have a 2 1/2" square I often use for cutting up leftovers (have made lots of quilt tops with those). Boston Commons or Trip Around the World quilts are some of my favorites and that size square works well for those (I have the one I made for my late husband on the bed now, though it needs a little repair). I also use a bigger square and triangle for cutting up leftovers when a project is finished. I cut the bigger ones first and then use the smaller ones so I can use every possible scrap. My favorite block is Fool's Puzzle but curved seams are a real bear for me. I have a couple of bags of oddballs that don't match anything else, so those are waiting for new fabric to complement them.


2 1/2" are great building blocks. I use them a bunch. I have one Dresden plate square that DH's grandmother was doing that I am chicken to finish. She was doing 2 quilts for the boys, the same with different color sashing. I haven't quilted them yet but use the red sashed to at Christmas on top of armoire. Hope to do a Trip around the World but need to pay attention. I'm afraid dyslexia will kick in!!! I've gpt that scrap disease as well. I keep a little open tote next to waste basket... If it is big enough to pick up, it goes in there for paper piecing projects.... I will never come close to using it all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's a right triangle, 3 1/2" on two sides (so a 3 1/2" square cut diagonally). I think there are 32 pieces in each block. So you can see why it's taking 30+ years, ha ha!


That IS tiny.... but it will be stunning. (Hate to remind you... all the DD's will want it. Better get cracking.) I'll pull some squares out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have the small size that you freeze the inside cylinder and then fill it with your mixture. Then you put it in the machine that stirs it and turns it into ice cream or frozen yogurt. It is really good. I haven't used it as often as I would if I didn't live alone. I have a good recipe that has a variety of flavors for the frozen yogurt. It is very Weight Watchers friendly. I love it in the summer when I try to stay away from Blue Bell! I love ice cream!


I had one like that and I stored the insert in the extra freezer, but I think I got rid of it and the bread machine to curb temptation,... Wish I had it back!!! Love frozen yogurt. I did buy SMALL glass bowls so Gerry would know what a SERVING was. Can't beat BlueBell though,....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not a big country music person, but I have gone a few times and enjoyed it. Cotton-eyed Joe is really fun, and yes, it is a must. Basically very easy to do, but many add twirls and other moves that make it fancier, and more difficult.


Love Willie and Christofferson but never hit the dance joints. Gerry has two left feet and is the only Irishman ever born who cam't carry a tune in a bucket! I'm more an old rock and roll gal. Some of the restaurants in NB and, even here, make you do the chicken dance! Silly fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew has been adding to his drawing so here is another update.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So nIce to see you post!


Thanks Tami... See you in June.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is rather a nice post, found on facebook, from my cousin Karen in Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> THE BRICK
> A young and successful
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dagnabbit! Why did I go there?! Now I'm going to be watching these all afternoon. You enabler, you! LOL (Thanks!)


Me too! I do beg to differ though. There is no such thing as an easy Cathedral Window. I'm really interested in some of the quilt as you go for charity projects. Great stuff.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, very sweet and accurate message. It is sad how we sometimes just don't pay attention to the world around us.
> 
> Gwen, your DGS is precious, and yes, I do see the resemblance.
> 
> I started quilting a few years ago. Haven't finished one yet. I think my knitting took over. One, I started for my daughter. It is totally hand quilted. The other one was from a class at a quilting store in Garland. It is machine quilted from old jeans. Each square is pieced and quilted at the same time. I have the directions, but don't know when I'll get back to it. I hope the directions are easily understood, and come back to my mind, as the store has since closed. I really hated that as it was a fabulous store with beautiful fabric.


And the Quilt Asylum in McKinney closed yesterday... though they will be doing mail order BOM's. I miss Suzies, but The Blue Ribbon in Wylue is nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'll be right then, no nausea for me. (Not that it is a problem I normally have BTW.) But used crystalised ginger the other day and it is still on the bench (not sure where to put it here) so I am eating bits of it regularly. Just becuase it is there.
> 
> Talking of ginger I have just had a very tasty breakfast. I looked in the fridge and decided that I should finish off the defrosted blueberries. Left over rice, needs sweetening so added maple syrup (artificial). Sultanas and some of the ginger. Heated it in the microwave and then added thick cream. Not one I think I will ever be able to recreate.


Yum!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think I really need to go get something to drink and food, I read heroin instead of hereon. :sm06:
> :sm23:
> Cats are curious things, I have one that loves us and demands attention when he wants it but hides from visitors, the other two are right there with the dogs when someone comes in, wanting their fair share of pats too.


Funny... No visitor would know DD had a cat.. Shy beyond belief. I sure do miss not having a couple...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am a clutterer, but try to keep the house clean. DD did some cleaning out while I was on a trip last summer. She got rid of some things that I wish she had kept. All was forgiven except for 3 boxes of children's/teacher books. That is still very much a sore spot. I can't decide if she is trying to get me to stay home or what, but she is already talking about doing more purging when I go on vacations. At lease she didn't mess with my yarn! I think she knew I would probably disown her!


Meant well, surely, but not her place to throw out anything of yours. Bet she wouldn't like the tables turned. Not her memories or her property.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> with it that close to the fabric how do you get the needle in there to do the stitch? --- sam


It goes on the pattern so you can keep track of where you are on the fabric. Great for all kinds of charts. You can move it along as you complete an area or line. If you don't have a metal pattern board, a cookie sheet works fine. I also use tiny colored marking pens to mark off areas that I have finished on the copy of the pattern.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> why would you do paper piecing - i know what it is i just don't understand why you do it? --- sam


I think the Ehglish paper piecing is done to have a rigid edge to hand stitch against and have accurate piecing.... Not a fan myself. The other type of paper piecing for quilting involves a paper pattern with numbers for which seam to sew first and the two pieces of material to use. You then fold paper back, trim the seam and press the seam forward and do the next number. It makes pictures and usually utilizes small scraps. These have to be machine quilted because they become very dense. I've done some but can't post right now. Will have to work on that. I like it, but it uses more material than you might think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No stealing patterns right I'll remember that when I figure how I did it in the first place
> Always thought if I ended up in jail it would be because I tried to make my own money :sm23:


Selling the stolen patterns you silly :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jynx why are you having to take care of the neighbor's cats? What did I miss?


They had to go to FL to see his 90 yr. old mother. They took the dog, but no way to take two young cats. (The house is such a disaster... I wouldn't let anyone in... but Charlie has known me a long time and must think I'm too old to notice!!!!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Perfect hideout ,mishka might give me away though . Husband says to her where is mam and she makes a noise that sounds like oh mam mam and comes looking for me


Does she walk around peering under couches etc like Elizabeth does?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish too . Already told husband if I ever come into money I'm off to America


Would love to have you.... It would have to be a LONG visit. We are scattered all over a very large country.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Do not know when Dad died, but for many years now things have been different.
> 
> If your Mum is still alive, please put her mind at ease. Know that God is a very forgiving God. Dad is at peace and I am more than sure that he is resting safely in God's Comforting Arms.
> 
> God knew what was in Dad's heart. He was thinking of his family. Taking care of his family in the best way he knew possible.


Decades ago- Mum has come to terms with over the years- and now understands why he did it. And wonders if we would have survived as a family if he hadn't done so. In fact we were only talking about it last week!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

page 14, and it took me all day to catch up from last week! I won't make it to page 54 tonight, I am sure. It's 9:00 in Arizona, and for some reason, the last few nights, I have been ready to go to bed by now! Almost ready now. 

I am thankful for the good test results some of you have received! I know Julie was one. I can't remember who else I read in last week. And good to see not bad news yet for someone's DH a few minutes ago. Sorry I am having trouble remembering names right now. 

I need to ask for prayers one more time. My DDIL's grandmother passed away late last evening. It has only been a few months since her mother passed. Please wrap her and her family in prayer. I know how it comforts. 

So good to see Jinx (Dreamweaver) back with us! And great news that I will get to see her in June at KAP!

It has been a lazy couple of days. DH and one of our friends went to W.E.Rock, a rock climbing/crawling event in some crazy off road vehicles. They had a great time, and I got to stay here and have some me time. They guys had a good time. DH took me back this afternoon to see the rocks they were climbing over. HUGE! 

Tomorrow is going to be cool, but DH is going to wash the RV. He did the roof on Friday, and waxed it.

I will read a bit more, then head off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


They look great but love the last one


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is this suppose to link to? I'm not sure what to look for.


Me too but did spot some good Willie Nelson.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Out of curiosity, just checked BOM site and tracking map for TC Blanche. Darwin missed, heading into top is WA


They are back- early!
Reasonably windy and very wet in Darwin but nothing dramatic yesterday according to them.
Hopefully it will stay out to sea as it approaches WA.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if he's up to arguing, he's up to living, so that's a very good thing.
> Wow, what a clean out, glad your DB was able to go with you and visit with your DU. If he gives you too much trouble, just tell him his sister may well rise up and give him what for also. lol
> Vent away, that is a lot to deal with, I know, it's scary and gross, and just plain disgusting some of the things you find. I found a grocery bag under a pile of other stuff when cleaning out my grandmothers house for Marla (Marla was working so was gone much of the time I was cleaning out) and in said bag was a bag of brown sugar, it was so hard that when Marla got home (she inherited the house) I asked her if she wanted some brown sugar and hit the bag on the edge of the heavy wooden dining table, the bag of sugar broke in half, it didn't crumble or anything, clean break. :sm06:
> We also found containers of brand new makeup, and other of that type of thing that hadn't been opened, about 10 brand new packages of bra's and about the same of underwear, that hadn't been opened, and the list goes on and on and on. Marla had found cake mixes that she'd brought with her from Alaska 10 years before she and dad moved in with her. :sm16:
> So in short, you have my total understanding of what you are going through in your clearing out.


Hearing these stories makes me feel better about some of the stuff we have- or had most got chucked when we moved.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I am nearing 50 lbs. of weight loss. Yay!!! I'm hoping this next week will be the week. I still can't get a reading on the one meter they have at the doctor's office, which means I am more than 50% fat. Yikes. I'll make it though. The BMI measurement is coming down each week. No carbs from grains seems to be the secret for me. Once on maintenance I can have them once a week. So far, every time I have been on maintenance I have been traveling so have not done the diet at all then, but life still has to be lived. Amazing that I have still managed to get this far considering eating New Orleans food for a week. I think if I was to go anywhere to just enjoy eating, it would be New Orleans, even over Paris. Of course having Wienerschnitzel didn't help any either, but when I got home I still got rid of that and moved on. Everything is so much easier now. I can bend over and pick things up again. My only problem now is doing too much as when I get energy I go and go and then am down for 2 days recovering. :sm23: :sm23: Now mind you, I've known this for a long time but it is still something I do. :sm12: As you can tell, I am quite excited about the mark of 50 lbs. I have had to get new clothes and the only thing is I had to. It would have been nice if I could have waited till I got to my goal as I am now finding some of the new clothes too big. I count that as a nice problem to have and I will see if I can sell them to help pay for new clothes. Even had to buy all new bras.


Congratulations! As to having to get new clothes, you deserve them! I do understand not wanting to spend the money on them, knowing that you will soon not be able to wear them. Check the thrift shops, consignment shops, ect. Sometimes you can find brand new clothes with the tags still on them for next to nothing! That way you will get to enjoy new clothes, and feel good about not spending much. But please do splerge on one brand new item.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> But notes can be volumes and volumes- just not always an option to read them all. And even just a couple of admissions can be impossible to find just one thing on one page. Even when you know what you are looking for let alone just checking through quickly before giving them an anaesthetic.
> Allergies have been covered all my nursing time with allergies checked for and recorded.
> But now there is an alert section as well where things like hard to intubate can be put as well as just allergies. And no excuse for that page not to be checked even in emergencies.
> 
> ...


I wish all hospitals could share.... I go to some that are not linked. G and I have always thought a card (like a charge card) or a memory stick with all your records should be owned by everyone and available to carry to each place. I get so tired of filling out the same things, even at the same hospital.... I can't remember all the dates.... and now have a printed computer sheet I carry and just attach to their forms. Meds list, whatever.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely independent I've had to be which can be a good thing but also makes me want my own space hard to juggle sometimes. I definitely do not like being told I can't do something , the cardigan and hat are going with me to next knitting group should be interesting ????
> Blood results came back , definitely run down , and anemic so got a lovely cocktail of tablets to take for a few weeks and then more blood tests


It will be interesting to hear what is said at the next knitting group! Good for you for taking it with you to show off. Good you got the blood work done, and are getting something to help build you back up. Hope you are all feeling back to normal soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My DH wore a medic alert bracelet and, to my knowledge, no one ever looked at it.


More for emergencies pre and on arrival at emergency than in hospital once the a history has been taken.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


Those are all so sweet. Love the bright colors in the last one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> Maybe you should listen to Gerry. He's just being worried about you.


I did a lot on the open porch and cleaned the kitchen.... I let the boys do the next couple days and I went yarn shopping and researched places for her memorial. 
I knew he was right, for once.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I want all of her tools...I'm in love with that iron. :sm23:


I have a bitty electric pointy one for this and a great wooden stick iron. I also took a small cutting mat and backed it with quilted material so I can cut, flip and iron. I don't have to get up from machine for anything.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the kitten, Sam. Hope that is the last for a very long time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would seem to be one area where we are well ahead, our health records are on computer file, and I think it really simplifies matters.


They are trying to set it up for the new Royal Adelaide when it opens- but all you ever hear are criticisms and panic that the information will be accessed by others.
Some is on computers- for example pathology results can be accessed by any medical staff.
Our doctors surgery is computerised-but only for them not for other surgeries. Some things like Immunisations are recorded and accessible Australia wide. So all very mish-mash at this stage.

But I agree with you- the advantages to be gained by having everything available wherever you might be is well outweighed by the slight risk of someone who shouldn't getting access.
Another complaint is that if the system is down then no way to access the notes. Have they never tried working when the notes have gone for a walk? Mainly an issue for unexpected admissions but not always. But yes soemthing needs to be in place for this as it will happen.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you ladies, they were good to create. I chose the colours according to their mothers taste back in the 90s.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And the Quilt Asylum in McKinney closed yesterday... though they will be doing mail order BOM's. I miss Suzies, but The Blue Ribbon in Wylue is nice.


I never went to the Quilt Asylum, but may check out their BOM. I loved Susie's! I have missed it. Their classes were great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What fun and what a productive lady! Have you given these away? I fancied the idea of quilt making, but lacked the patience.


Same here- plus I realized that if I got into it that would be less time on knitting and I have enough to do now!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 2 1/2" are great building blocks. I use them a bunch. I have one Dresden plate square that DH's grandmother was doing that I am chicken to finish. She was doing 2 quilts for the boys, the same with different color sashing. I haven't quilted them yet but use the red sashed to at Christmas on top of armoire. Hope to do a Trip around the World but need to pay attention. I'm afraid dyslexia will kick in!!! I've gpt that scrap disease as well. I keep a little open tote next to waste basket... If it is big enough to pick up, it goes in there for paper piecing projects.... I will never come close to using it all.


Ooh. Look up how to strip quilt it if you have long enough bits to cut in strips the width you want. That's how I did my first Trip Around the World and it was soooo much easier. You sew the strips first and then cut squares so the rows are already done. For the scrappy ones, graph paper and colored pencils helped a lot. I did one Dresden plate and swore never again, but I just saw an amazing video on a different way to do it, blew me away. I have too many to finish already!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too but did spot some good Willie Nelson.


I do like Willie!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Saw a baby afghan I had made in a resale shop. It hurt to see it there. But I told myself that when I gave it as a gift, I gave it with no strings attached. Then I thought that maybe a baby who had nothing hand made would be the recipient of it. And it would have another baby to keep warm. It is good.
> 
> I read some time ago about parents who would take each child's things and pack them in a box, wrapping the box up. The next Christmas they would give it to their child, saying oops we forgot this one, open it at home (or later if they were at the child's home).
> 
> One way to get rid of things!


What a good way to look at seeing the quilt. One must give a gift freely, but I did tell the DD who is such a minimalist that I would appreciate her not giving the hand knit baby items to a charity shop. If she didn't want to save them for the girls, to please give to friends who could use them. There were some pretty involved Fair Isle and my one and only smocked set.... I think they are all boxed and saved. Not sure about the quilts. They were well loved and may have worn out!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That IS tiny.... but it will be stunning. (Hate to remind you... all the DD's will want it. Better get cracking.) I'll pull some squares out.


I still have my oldest's to finish, started when she was in elementary school...she's 32 now...she chose Grandmother's flower garden, most of which is hand sewing. :sm16: I do have it nearly there but all those half hexagons! If I had disposable income, the first thing I want is a quilting machine! DD#2 got her quilt several years ago and someone stole it from storage... DD#3 has a new one in the frame I haven't started quilting yet. I'm bad! But all the grands (I have four now!) got their baby sized ones at least.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am lucky in that all of my doctors are connected, so every doctor can see what the others are testing and diagnosing. They combine my meds into one list, so each one knows what I am taking. Can't really get away with much! They know it all!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick pop in to let you know Dawn (Pup lover) is back in the hospital due to feeling dizzy and having some pain. She's to stay in until results of more tests. She's thankful for any prayers.


Sending up prayers for her now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I had one like that and I stored the insert in the extra freezer, but I think I got rid of it and the bread machine to curb temptation,... Wish I had it back!!! Love frozen yogurt. I did buy SMALL glass bowls so Gerry would know what a SERVING was. Can't beat BlueBell though,....


bluebell is a yarn here 5 ply (sport weight). Used to be good but last time I use dit rather than a cheaper yarn I was very dissapointed with it. So haven't paid the extra money for it since.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Saw a baby afghan I had made in a resale shop. It hurt to see it there. But I told myself that when I gave it as a gift, I gave it with no strings attached. Then I thought that maybe a baby who had nothing hand made would be the recipient of it. And it would have another baby to keep warm. It is good.
> 
> I read some time ago about parents who would take each child's things and pack them in a box, wrapping the box up. The next Christmas they would give it to their child, saying oops we forgot this one, open it at home (or later if they were at the child's home).
> 
> One way to get rid of things!


I like that. When I was a child, there was a great aunt who lovingly sent one of the Dad's a pair of neon orange and sickly green argyle stretch sox. Those were re-wrapped every year and passed around for ever.... It was great fun.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, everyone. 

I'm barely keeping up with all your chatty posts, but I keep trying. Back to work tomorrow morning but am sooo looking forward to KAP in June. Will be glad to see Kathy Hinkle on Friday. Sure hope we don't have any major disruptions while she is at Elm, but you never know from one day to the next. 

So good to see Jynx is able to post so frequently and that others are improving, at least somewhat. 

Take care and keep safe, y'all. I miss you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Meant well, surely, but not her place to throw out anything of yours. Bet she wouldn't like the tables turned. Not her memories or her property.


It almost became humorous. I would ask her about something I hadn't used in forever, but thought of a way to use it. She would have to tell me it was something she thought I would never use, so gave it away! For the most part, she did a good job. But, I will have more guidelines in place before I go on my trip in May!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been adding to his drawing so here is another update.


Is that a foal and Mum? Looks like a loving relationship between them. He manages to capture the emotion well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that is too funny! I may need to do that for my oldest DD. I don't have much of her stuff but do have a little bit . I think she would think it funny too. I called her one day last week and read her a poem she wrote when she was 9 (now 37) that I had found when cleaning out a drawer. She laughed and couldn't believe I still had it.



Teddy bear said:


> Saw a baby afghan I had made in a resale shop. It hurt to see it there. But I told myself that when I gave it as a gift, I gave it with no strings attached. Then I thought that maybe a baby who had nothing hand made would be the recipient of it. And it would have another baby to keep warm. It is good.
> 
> I read some time ago about parents who would take each child's things and pack them in a box, wrapping the box up. The next Christmas they would give it to their child, saying oops we forgot this one, open it at home (or later if they were at the child's home).
> 
> One way to get rid of things!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Maybe he's thinking that his staff will do the cleaning? Most executive chefs don't have to clean so maybe that's his mind set? Either way, ewe...


My thoughts as well, but the truth is a stream of "fancy" ladies in residence since he divorced.... I also think a little bit of spirits are involved.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, lovely quilts.
> Mostly putzed today. Made crockpot chili, did some filing, knit a couple hours, now making corn read.


Clever corn!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wowsers, March already. Where is the year going?
> 
> Congratulations to all successes, comforting hugs to any who need one.
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY to DN1! 21, what a landmark. 
Hope you get to do the traffic control course and are able to get good employment with it, that would be phenomenal. :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> bluebell is a yarn here 5 ply (sport weight). Used to be good but last time I use dit rather than a cheaper yarn I was very dissapointed with it. So haven't paid the extra money for it since.


Blue Bell is my favorite ice cream. Lots of flavors. They had a problem in some of their plants with listeria. It seemed like forever before they started reproducing it. I don't know of any Texan that gave it up forever. Most went right back to buying it. It became the summer of no ice cream for most of us. The media would announce the number of days that it would return to the shelves and in what city. Facebook was flooded with "I survived the summer of no Blue Bell!" It was a tragic situation! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too! I do beg to differ though. There is no such thing as an easy Cathedral Window. I'm really interested in some of the quilt as you go for charity projects. Great stuff.


Also on my want to do list! I haven't seen that video yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh that is too funny! I may need to do that for my oldest DD. I don't have much of her stuff but do have a little bit . I think she would think it funny too. I called her one day last week and read her a poem she wrote when she was 9 (now 37) that I had found when cleaning out a drawer. She laughed and couldn't believe I still had it.


I have the first story my youngest wrote when she was 7 or 8. She even illustrated it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> As friend of ours recently had his friend walk into a police station, pulled out a gun, and shot himself.
> 
> No prior warning. No indication at all.
> 
> ...


It's a sad truth.

I never made him a promise I didn't keep perse, so he had no reason to doubt I would try at the least. lol But I agree, if it works use it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> This is the first Knit Picks yarn I've used and I'm in love, if was from a friends stash who passed away. Sock Knitters Anonymous on Ravelry in groups. http://www.ravelry.com/groups/sock-knitters-anonymous
> 
> The second one is here:
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/solidsocks


FUN... I'm on Ravelry as JustJynx. Don't use it nearly to it's full benefits. I've been a KnitPicks fan from the beginning. They used to have three samples on back cover and they could be bought super cheap to try new things. I have never been disappointed with any purchase. Just talking myself into a set of the square circulars. Or should I get the short points. No, I like my DPN's. I may have to join a group when I get caught up. I do love to have a pair of sox on needles all the time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DS called to tell me that her DH was looking for something and found a children's Bible story book inscribed "To Paula and Pamela, With love, Mommy." December 1951! I can't wait to see it. She remembers Mother reading it to us, and she thinks I will, too. I was 10 months old! This is definitely an heirloom treasure!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My youngest just turned 50. She is designing a tattoo. May never get it but I do approve of it. She had breast cancer and doesn't want a plain, fake nipple..... Something more of a survivor statement style. I say "Go for it!"


One of our newscasters had breast cancer, and a local tattoo artist is doing nipple tattoos for those who have had BC. The newscaster actually did a segment about it while getting hers done. I thought it was such a nice way to make a woman feel better about herself afterwards! I didn't even know she had it. She worked the whole time through her treatments.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad the travelers made it safely from Darwin. Has the storm died out yet? We are to have high winds again tomorrow... That's spring in the southwest--the weather guy even calls it wind season. Bleah.

I've had my tea so off to sleep soon. It's been great hanging out with y'all over the weekend!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been adding to his drawing so here is another update.


Lovely. First time I've seen any color work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wish all hospitals could share.... I go to some that are not linked. G and I have always thought a card (like a charge card) or a memory stick with all your records should be owned by everyone and available to carry to each place. I get so tired of filling out the same things, even at the same hospital.... I can't remember all the dates.... and now have a printed computer sheet I carry and just attach to their forms. Meds list, whatever.


It's not like you have much to remember Jynx is it? :sm02: 
I don't have a lot of significant health issues but can never remember the dates.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I glad you gave him a stern talking to, & he's much better.


Yes, he's been much better at dealing with things, he does tend to go into denial mode, deny he's got an issue and it'll go away, which we all know doesn't work, so we do have to ride herd on him a bit. I sure hope he finds a really good wife.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> page 14, and it took me all day to catch up from last week! I won't make it to page 54 tonight, I am sure. It's 9:00 in Arizona, and for some reason, the last few nights, I have been ready to go to bed by now! Almost ready now.
> 
> I am thankful for the good test results some of you have received! I know Julie was one. I can't remember who else I read in last week. And good to see not bad news yet for someone's DH a few minutes ago. Sorry I am having trouble remembering names right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It doesn't take much surely just to drop them off at a charity shop (though I guess you don't have one just round the corner- well maybe you do just a very long road to the corner!). But what a waste.


In Lloydminster, not close but easily doable


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I never went to the Quilt Asylum, but may check out their BOM. I loved Susie's! I have missed it. Their classes were great!


There is another great shop in McKinney and they have some wool work too, but I don't get over there like I would like to... They also have an alley sale twice a year. For $25. you can set up a table and sell unwanted material or anything quilt related. I really need to do that. The one in Wylie is not huge, but very friendly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> DS called to tell me that her DH was looking for something and found a children's Bible story book inscribed "To Paula and Pamela, With love, Mommy." December 1951! I can't wait to see it. She remembers Mother reading it to us, and she thinks I will, too. I was 10 months old! This is definitely an heirloom treasure!


What an exciting find.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, this one! https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?list=PLD5EF21A981F69C28&params=OAFIAVgM&v=5dARgEuRoss&mode=NORMAL
> 
> Amazing results.


Beautiful,but can you imagine how long that quilt would take????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad the travelers made it safely from Darwin. Has the storm died out yet? We are to have high winds again tomorrow... That's spring in the southwest--the weather guy even calls it wind season. Bleah.
> 
> I've had my tea so off to sleep soon. It's been great hanging out with y'all over the weekend!


It's moved on heading west and is expected to become a category 2 as it reaches land over Western Australia- but fairly unpopulated area so at only category 2 shouldn't be a big problem now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest crochets, so she could take the yarny stuff, and youngest would use the natural crafty supplies (wood, feathers, gourds, and the like). I'm sure a lot of it will be, "What in the world did mom want this for?" Ha. I hope to use up most of it and keep buying to a minimum, or at least that's my tentative plan!


LOL! You could put little notes on some of the things when you come across them, saying what you planned to use them for, they'd get a kick out of reading your notes I bet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One of my family members told everyone he was going out of town...so no one worried about not hearing from him until he was supposed to have been back home. They found him in his car in the garage some days after he did it. It was terrible. Sometimes you just can't see it coming.


That's just awful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


Those are cute,Fan


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have the small size that you freeze the inside cylinder and then fill it with your mixture. Then you put it in the machine that stirs it and turns it into ice cream or frozen yogurt. It is really good. I haven't used it as often as I would if I didn't live alone. I have a good recipe that has a variety of flavors for the frozen yogurt. It is very Weight Watchers friendly. I love it in the summer when I try to stay away from Blue Bell! I love ice cream!


That's pretty much what I want, I love ice cream anytime, especially good gelato. David wanted Blue Bell, I found him some but when I looked at where it was made, it was Iowa or someplace and not Texas, he decided he didn't want it if it wasn't made in Texas. lolol Nothing like spoiled is he?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is rather a nice post, found on facebook, from my cousin Karen in Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> THE BRICK
> A young and successful
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dagnabbit! Why did I go there?! Now I'm going to be watching these all afternoon. You enabler, you! LOL (Thanks!)


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are right.... It IS just stuff, but YOUR stuff. Funny the different things that become so special. (I've been storing some of my Mom's things for my daughter for 2 years... She is right here in town and has room. Just can't get her to let us bring it over... I'm setting a time limit and then it is going to Goodwill.) Just told niece to plan a trip and come get all Mom's china. I don't do enough "formal" entertaining and she has just moved into her first house so thought it needed a new home. I'm afraid most of my handiwork will go to Goodwill or trash but I enjoyed doing it and they will probably keep some quilts. BTW, sure do miss basements..... We don't have them much in TX .ON second thought, that may be a good thing!


With all the tornadoes in your part of the world, I would think everyone would have a basement????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh. Look up how to strip quilt it if you have long enough bits to cut in strips the width you want. That's how I did my first Trip Around the World and it was soooo much easier. You sew the strips first and then cut squares so the rows are already done. For the scrappy ones, graph paper and colored pencils helped a lot. I did one Dresden plate and swore never again, but I just saw an amazing video on a different way to do it, blew me away. I have too many to finish already!


That was the way I planned to do the Trip Around the World. If I don't pick the pieces up backwards, the hard part is done. (offset the squares on the strips by one? That is what I am remembering.) I like scrappy but not up to that challenge on that pattern. I'll have to look up the Dresden plate. Love the old, old fabrics she used and don't want to mess it up... but will probably have to get new sashing. I didn't find extra of that Cheddar yellow. So many quilts, so little time!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Julie, very sweet and accurate message. It is sad how we sometimes just don't pay attention to the world around us.
> 
> Gwen, your DGS is precious, and yes, I do see the resemblance.
> 
> I started quilting a few years ago. Haven't finished one yet. I think my knitting took over. One, I started for my daughter. It is totally hand quilted. The other one was from a class at a quilting store in Garland. It is machine quilted from old jeans. Each square is pieced and quilted at the same time. I have the directions, but don't know when I'll get back to it. I hope the directions are easily understood, and come back to my mind, as the store has since closed. I really hated that as it was a fabulous store with beautiful fabric.


Maybe we need a quilt class at KAP? LOLOL! Just kidding Jeanette! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm still 12 pages behind, hopefully I'll get all caught up tomorrow. I finished the second set of cuffs and am going to cast on the monster pants tomorrow if I can find my size 1 and 3 circular needles. The size one dpn's are in use on socks, the 11/2 ones too for that matter. lol I do not need more needles, I do not need more needle... If I say it often enough, will I believe it? lol

Oh well, good night and sweet dreams, see you all tomorrow sometime. Have to go with Marla to Scottsbluff after I send David down the road to work but it should (keeping fingers crossed) be a fairly quick trip in and home. 
Night.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I still have my oldest's to finish, started when she was in elementary school...she's 32 now...she chose Grandmother's flower garden, most of which is hand sewing. :sm16: I do have it nearly there but all those half hexagons! If I had disposable income, the first thing I want is a quilting machine! DD#2 got her quilt several years ago and someone stole it from storage... DD#3 has a new one in the frame I haven't started quilting yet. I'm bad! But all the grands (I have four now!) got their baby sized ones at least.


I started a tote of scraps from all the sewing I did for the grands so I could make a quilt to take to college with squares that meant something, like Road to CA, etc. Wellllllllllll,
Rachel is a Jr. in college and I haven't even started!!! ( I also see I didn't sew as much for Livey because she lived here as a tot and and we could shop together.) Maybe small wall hangings or a table topper!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I'm barely keeping up with all your chatty posts, but I keep trying. Back to work tomorrow morning but am sooo looking forward to KAP in June. Will be glad to see Kathy Hinkle on Friday. Sure hope we don't have any major disruptions while she is at Elm, but you never know from one day to the next.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely yarn - and a good price for sock yarn. and i like that it is washable abet cold water on delicate but at least it is washable. anxious to see your socks. 000 sam


I can't wait to finish and post them, it's really soft yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am a clutterer, but try to keep the house clean. DD did some cleaning out while I was on a trip last summer. She got rid of some things that I wish she had kept. All was forgiven except for 3 boxes of children's/teacher books. That is still very much a sore spot. I can't decide if she is trying to get me to stay home or what, but she is already talking about doing more purging when I go on vacations. At lease she didn't mess with my yarn! I think she knew I would probably disown her!


Put notes on the things you are afraid she'll get rid of that say off limits at all costs or some such, I would be so mad at Christopher, thankfully neither he nor David would ever get rid of any of my stuff even though David thinks I have way too much of things that he doesn't see a reason for me to keep, I tell him his pick up in the garage that doesn't run well is one of those things... lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have the first story my youngest wrote when she was 7 or 8. She even illustrated it!


I recently found a drawing my 50 year old did. It was Rube Goldberg type machine that did everything, like homework, cleaning room,endless snacks.. So funny. I think I should frame it for her for Christmas. I do still bring out old pictures they did then and old ornaments they made. Found all the old report cards too and have threatened to show grands some of the comments on their mother....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Did not move the old car parts from ARK. but the tools........ Lordy. I had an estate sale and had a picker take all the excess. Just culling through was a major undertaking. When we moved them from Chicago to ARK. DH would hold up parts to see if brothers could even identify the vehicle... kind of auction style.. It was funny Dad was of a mind that if one was good, three was better, or a case!!!


Sounds like he was like my FIL, oMG the stuff my DH pulled out for his auction sale was totally nuts, I think he had 10 "one lung" engines, not sure what he was going to do with them but some more old fools bought them????????. DH spent 2 weeks dragging junk out


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> bluebell is a yarn here 5 ply (sport weight). Used to be good but last time I use dit rather than a cheaper yarn I was very dissapointed with it. So haven't paid the extra money for it since.


That is too bad. Our Blue Bell ice cream is expensive but worth every cent. The two would not work well together!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been adding to his drawing so here is another update.


Great drawing & beautiful flowers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just watched a video on it and I can see the benefit for keeping things straight and if one was just beginning, it could be helpful, though it seems more trouble than it's worth to me...of course, that's not how I learned piecing, so it seems foreign to me. I suppose it's the same as knitting English or another way or choosing a knife or pencil hold for crochet hooks. Whatever works for you!


The one I'm doing doesn't have the little templates, so not "English" paper piecing.
It's done like this one

https://www.craftsy.com/quilting/classes/mastering-foundation-paper-piecing/35533


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> One of our newscasters had breast cancer, and a local tattoo artist is doing nipple tattoos for those who have had BC. The newscaster actually did a segment about it while getting hers done. I thought it was such a nice way to make a woman feel better about herself afterwards! I didn't even know she had it. She worked the whole time through her treatments.


Jess worked on all but chemo days and time off for combined surgery recovery. What a nice thing for the artist to do. Back in the dark ages, insurance did not even cover reconstruction. How horrible that must have been for those who could not afford on their own.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> As usual, Sonja, it is a lovely set.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's not like you have much to remember Jynx is it? :sm02:
> I don't have a lot of significant health issues but can never remember the dates.


NAH, just an occasional ache or pain!!! (really, I'm in pretty good shape. They just keep doing the same things over and over. If they would get it right the first time!!!!!!!)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think the Ehglish paper piecing is done to have a rigid edge to hand stitch against and have accurate piecing.... Not a fan myself. The other type of paper piecing for quilting involves a paper pattern with numbers for which seam to sew first and the two pieces of material to use. You then fold paper back, trim the seam and press the seam forward and do the next number. It makes pictures and usually utilizes small scraps. These have to be machine quilted because they become very dense. I've done some but can't post right now. Will have to work on that. I like it, but it uses more material than you might think.


i wouldn't want to tackle the handstitched ones & am beginning to regret starting the second kind, fortunately it's a centrepiece so not a huge project. I will finish it but doubt I do a second one.

Do you have one of those shape cut rulers? It's basically a big sheet of plastic with slots at 1/2 inch intervals. It's my favorite quilting tool, makes cutting take 1/2 the time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Canada too, I hope?


If I ever got the chance I would love to spend a very long time in Canada


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


They are gorgeous Fan


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> With all the tornadoes in your part of the world, I would think everyone would have a basement????


We did in the Midwest. The soil here is not friendly to basements. It is clay and sand mix and shrinks and leads to cracks. The streets can turn into roller coasters with the cracking. Other areas, you may have to dynamite to put in a pool.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's adorable!!


Thank you Kaye


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> i wouldn't want to tackle the handstitched ones & am beginning to regret starting the second kind, fortunately it's a centrepiece so not a huge project. I will finish it but doubt I do a second one.
> 
> Do you have one of those shape cut rulers? It's basically a big sheet of plastic with slots at 1/2 inch intervals. It's my favorite quilting tool, makes cutting take 1/2 the time.


I guess we all have our quilting style preferences, and mine is appliqué. I always hand Quilt my projects, but haven't done any for several years.
I did classes for 3 years learning various techniques, and new ways to do things as they came into stores. Fusible webbing is a wonderful invention. 
My biggest one is 7ft by 7ft and I don't use it as the colours are all wrong for decor. I only have 2 quilts I've kept, the rest around 40 or more have been gifted to various family and friends since 1987 when I learned.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh. Look up how to strip quilt it if you have long enough bits to cut in strips the width you want. That's how I did my first Trip Around the World and it was soooo much easier. You sew the strips first and then cut squares so the rows are already done. For the scrappy ones, graph paper and colored pencils helped a lot. I did one Dresden plate and swore never again, but I just saw an amazing video on a different way to do it, blew me away. I have too many to finish already!


Strip quilting is much easier than doing it piece by piece.

I made a Dresden plate one last winter from 2-1/2 inch strips, one huge Dresden in the centre & 1/4 Dresden in each corner, I was amazed how quick it went together, I had thought it might be tedious.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like he was like my FIL, oMG the stuff my DH pulled out for his auction sale was totally nuts, I think he had 10 "one lung" engines, not sure what he was going to do with them but some more old fools bought them????????. DH spent 2 weeks dragging junk out


Cut from the same cloth. He took the "always be prepared" thing way too far..... Always prepared for entertaining or a good party. We threw out beer stored in the basement that was so old......... and soda cans that were only half full from age deterioration..... but he had anything you would ever think to ask for!!!!! When we moved them to ARK from Chicago and into a large house with a walk-in crawl space lined with metal shelves, many things ended up in there. I told him it would cost him a dollar every time he called me to ask where something was. There is no way he could find anything in all that stuff.... They really never threw anything out, even with all their moves.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's pretty much what I want, I love ice cream anytime, especially good gelato. David wanted Blue Bell, I found him some but when I looked at where it was made, it was Iowa or someplace and not Texas, he decided he didn't want it if it wasn't made in Texas. lolol Nothing like spoiled is he?


You know that Texans believe that everything is bigger and better in Texas! Blue Bell, Dr. Pepper, football, etc!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> That is just the cutest, yet!! You are talented, Sonja! Is your DH feeling better?


Thank you April . Last night he said he felt a little better , will seè how he feels this morning as we are supposed to be at the hospital this afternoon may just cancel as he was worn out just getting upstairs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FUN... I'm on Ravelry as JustJynx. Don't use it nearly to it's full benefits. I've been a KnitPicks fan from the beginning. They used to have three samples on back cover and they could be bought super cheap to try new things. I have never been disappointed with any purchase. Just talking myself into a set of the square circulars. Or should I get the short points. No, I like my DPN's. I may have to join a group when I get caught up. I do love to have a pair of sox on needles all the time.


I've also been happy with anything I purchased from KnitPicks & their alpaca & silk yarn is very inexpensive compared to buying it here. I have a set of circular Cubics needles & love them so I bought Nova Platina cubic DPNs for socks. They have such nice sharp points I hardly use my old needles now


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> i wouldn't want to tackle the handstitched ones & am beginning to regret starting the second kind, fortunately it's a centrepiece so not a huge project. I will finish it but doubt I do a second one.
> 
> Do you have one of those shape cut rulers? It's basically a big sheet of plastic with slots at 1/2 inch intervals. It's my favorite quilting tool, makes cutting take 1/2 the time.


I had one, but it warped. At least I think it was the same. A thin plastic like template plastic.) I have racks of acrylic rulers though and one that has it's own attached rotary cutter that rolls down a track. My very favorite was just 2 1/2" by about 5" but measured from the center so great for fussy cutting. I've nicked the edges since it was my first ruler and cannot find another so I hope the ruler maker will be at the quilt show and I will order a custom one. The entire top of my cutting table is a large marked mat. I actually quite like to cut fabric.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe we need a quilt class at KAP? LOLOL! Just kidding Jeanette! :sm23:


I actually knit a true quilt pattern. All little squares ( like 3") sewn together. I love it, but it was a bear to seam them all....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been adding to his drawing so here is another update.


Matthew's drawing just keeps getting better .
Lovely spring flowers . I've got an awful lot of crocus this year don't know where they all came from , not complaining they are lovely


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I actually knit a true quilt pattern. All little squares ( like 3") sewn together. I love it, but it was a bear to seam them all....


A friend of mine had a quilt made of 1" squares. It was beautiful. I can't remember who made it, but it was very time consuming. I can't remember if it was hand or machine pieced. The cutting of the squares alone would drive me crazy!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> I guess we all have our quilting style preferences, and mine is appliqué. I always hand Quilt my projects, but haven't done any for several years.
> I did classes for 3 years learning various techniques, and new ways to do things as they came into stores. Fusible webbing is a wonderful invention.
> My biggest one is 7ft by 7ft and I don't use it as the colours are all wrong for decor. I only have 2 quilts I've kept, the rest around 40 or more have been gifted to various family and friends since 1987 when I learned.


I machine the piecing and hand quilt the quilt, unless it is a quicky one for utilitarian or charity. I'm not fond of hand piecing. I do like to do some applique. One method that is super easy is to do is to use old dryer sheets to sew the entire applique piece, slit the back and turn right side out to iron and then hand apply. I am working on a large flower border done this way right now. (more accurately, should be working on it.)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Last night he said he felt a little better , will seè how he feels this morning as we are supposed to be at the hospital this afternoon may just cancel as he was worn out just getting upstairs


I hope he's better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> A friend of mine had a quilt made of 1" squares. It was beautiful. I can't remember who made it, but it was very time consuming. I can't remember if it was hand or machine pieced. The cutting of the squares alone would drive me crazy!


I made one with 3-1/2 inch squares & that was small enough.????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> A friend of mine had a quilt made of 1" squares. It was beautiful. I can't remember who made it, but it was very time consuming. I can't remember if it was hand or machine pieced. The cutting of the squares alone would drive me crazy!


Bless her! Probably machine pieced,,,They are called postage stamp quilts. My work room would look like a confetti factory.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Messed up response to JH..... Yes, I DO carry on and talk too much.... but so glad to be back. Looking forward to seeing you in Ohio.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Would love to have you.... It would have to be a LONG visit. We are scattered all over a very large country.


Thank you Always wanted a mini camper van , would be ideal for traveling round America and Canada


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to water my farm. Gerry has gone to bed. I need to do the same. Hope to see you tomorrow but made a deal with myself.... No computer unless I've gotten my walk in and cleaned one room... well "sort of" cleaned one room. Don't want to go crazy. Night all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Does she walk around peering under couches etc like Elizabeth does?


No I must smell as she heads straight for me :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope Dawn is doing better now

Ohio Joy, hope you got a little rest thus weekend & things aren't too hectic when Kathy comes for her visit.

I really better get off here & get some sleep. No school tomorrow for some reason so both GKs coming at 9am.
I finally got off my behind after lunch & got a few things done, hemmed GSs coveralls so they are ready for him tomorrow, got the binding on my quilt & worked on the moccasins, just have to sew the fur around the top now.
I took the dog out just before crawling into bed, the wind is really howling from the north, only -15C/5F but sure feels colder


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished my bunny set


It is adorable, you are very talented Sonja. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> It will be interesting to hear what is said at the next knitting group! Good for you for taking it with you to show off. Good you got the blood work done, and are getting something to help build you back up. Hope you are all feeling back to normal soon.


Thank s Tami don't think the lady will say anything in front of whole group will see .
Are you still having a great Time? Was it this month you were travelling back home ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just back from my uncle's who is definitely returning to his old irascible self - which in one way is good to see as he was a pathetic old man a week ago, but makes him more inclined to argue! When I said I was going to set about clearing out (wouldn't dare say cleaning!) the kitchen, he informed me that there was nothing wrong with it!! It's filthy!! I am so not hoosy (houseproud) but there's a level of dirt that even I couldn't live with. I've actually been feeling itchy since I came home, but I'm hoping it's my imagination! My aunt was very much a hoarder and I even found unopened bottles of make up and perfume....in the kitchen?! Cleared a full carrier bag of out of date stuff out of his fridge and threw out umpteen plastic boxes with flour, beans, macaroni, etc in them from a cupboard - didn't even bother to do the recycling bit with the containers, I just binned the lot! Told him I would be back next Saturday to clear the rest and that seemed to be ok. He kept telling DB and I that he was very grateful for everything we'd done and much as he liked seeing us we were"not to feel obligated to come and visit him," so I told him my mother (his sister) would come back and haunt me if I didn't look after him and that raised a smile. Sorry for writing a book here, but I needed to vent!


Vent away. Good that he is getting back to his old self and does seem to be grateful. You will soon get his place in ship shape condition, but it does sound like it will be quite a job! Hope the itchiness mean nothing. :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> They are trying to set it up for the new Royal Adelaide when it opens- but all you ever hear are criticisms and panic that the information will be accessed by others.
> Some is on computers- for example pathology results can be accessed by any medical staff.
> Our doctors surgery is computerised-but only for them not for other surgeries. Some things like Immunisations are recorded and accessible Australia wide. So all very mish-mash at this stage.
> 
> ...


Everything is computerised here now . I can access everything online . One good thing is that I can just pick medication from pharmacy it all goes through electronically, before I had to go to the doctor's ask for a prescription , go back and pick up prescription then to pharmacy and a wait while they sort it out now I just go straight to pharmacy pick up medication and out again , can even get it delivered to house for free if wanted


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I have the first story my youngest wrote when she was 7 or 8. She even illustrated it!


I have boxes with all of my sons stories , school books and painting s in along with school reports and achievements and I'm the one who says my husband is the hoarder


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> I actually knit a true quilt pattern. All little squares ( like 3") sewn together. I love it, but it was a bear to seam them all....


I learned to knit by knitting squares , not that small though ????.i knit every stitch pattern I could find from knit to lace to cable stitches had that many in the end I made 5 large double bed size afghans , knit strips as borders and sewed altogether then backed them . Gave them to sons and friends who all still have them


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> So sorry..... If it comes to that, don't wait too long and end up hurting yourself as well. When mom fell, it was Christmas morning and we did not find her for hours. Not a good feeling. Just a thought, but if you push a chair near him, can he get himself up at all? Mom is so petite and my dad over 6 foot. There was no possible way for her to help him. Dad was a paramedic and did teach me how to assist someone from the ground without hurting myself, but still takes some doing. (During day, maybe an aide? There are some good age in place agencies. IF he is truly home bound, some are covered by insurance.) Railyn, you can only do what you can do...... Time to talk with the kids?


Thanks for the suggestions. DH has Parkinson's so is very weak at times. Sometimes he can pull himself up using whatever is handy but last night he couldn't even roll over. I had to help him roll over. He weighs about 300 so there is no way I can really help him up. We tried in home nursing and they were no help. Took his blood pressure and weight every day but wouldn't help with a shower. What worries me the most is we just bought the double-wide mobile home we are living in and it is not paid for. If I would have to put him in a home, I couldn't afford to live here and would like have to move to something like assisted living myself and that just turns me off. I like the privacy and room of our home so want to take care of DH as long as I can. I do have housekeeping help and get the yard mowed so I am OK there. By the way, my son is a fireman/paramedic but when the firemen come it takes 3 or 4 of them to pick up DH. I leave him for as short a time as I can and sometimes get one of the grandchildren to come sit with him when I know I will be out a long time. This situation is really hard on his pride. I try very hard to keep his life dignified and don't really do a very good job at it.
By the way, DH always uses a walker and sometimes his electric wheel chair. We don't have a way to carry the chair with our van yet so he is still pretty much limited to home. The wheelchair lift is on the calendar for Wednesday of this week. Son-in-law is taking me shopping. He knows about cars and such things so will be a big help.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


They are beautiful Fan. You are very talented.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been adding to his drawing so here is another update.


It's looking good Matthew! By placing that 'floating' eye you can already see the shape of the face to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are trying to set it up for the new Royal Adelaide when it opens- but all you ever hear are criticisms and panic that the information will be accessed by others.
> Some is on computers- for example pathology results can be accessed by any medical staff.
> Our doctors surgery is computerised-but only for them not for other surgeries. Some things like Immunisations are recorded and accessible Australia wide. So all very mish-mash at this stage.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: It is an issue when the computers are down- it has happened to me only once, when I was attempting to sort something by phone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Matthew's drawing just keeps getting better .
> Lovely spring flowers ...


Mary, this is so true.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Everything is computerised here now . I can access everything online . One good thing is that I can just pick medication from pharmacy it all goes through electronically, before I had to go to the doctor's ask for a prescription , go back and pick up prescription then to pharmacy and a wait while they sort it out now I just go straight to pharmacy pick up medication and out again , can even get it delivered to house for free if wanted


Thats good service. Still paper scripts here- and need to be filled every month normally (but most medications can get 5 repeats so 6 scripts before have to go back to the doctor for a review. If you go tot same chemist each time some of them will keep your scripts and notify you when you need a refill.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Here I am at nearly 4.45am reading KTP as I can't sleep. Grrrrrr! Like so many of us I guess, lol!
Checking my emails and received this one and will try this tomorrow evening before going to bed. Mind you I will have to remember to buy Bananas.

http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/how-to-make-banana-tea-for-insomnia?utm_source=DailyRSSNewsletter&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=Button&utm_campaign=RSSNewsletter&omhide=true&mc_cid=00bca4bc87&mc_eid=e7ed17511d

Hope it works!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm not a big country music person, but I have gone a few times and enjoyed it. Cotton-eyed Joe is really fun, and yes, it is a must. Basically very easy to do, but many add twirls and other moves that make it fancier, and more difficult.


Golly, I havent danced Cotton eyed Joe in years and years. We used to do it as a partner dance also.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

kiwifrau said:


> Here I am at nearly 4.45am reading KTP as I can't sleep. Grrrrrr! Like so many of us I guess, lol!
> Checking my emails and received this one and will try this tomorrow evening before going to bed. Mind you I will have to remember to buy Bananas.
> 
> http://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/how-to-make-banana-tea-for-insomnia?utm_source=DailyRSSNewsletter&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=Button&utm_campaign=RSSNewsletter&omhide=true&mc_cid=00bca4bc87&mc_eid=e7ed17511d
> ...


Thanks for sharing!

Wonderful if any problem using bananas that are overripe. Probably not. Just wondering.

They responded to the Polish in me - don't want to waste the precious banana who gave it's life for my sleep! Banana bread - and a different taste with the cinnamon - now is it considered healthy because of the cinnamon? ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good luck with your course, I hope it leads to a great job for you!


RE.. Busyworkerbee.... good luck Heather from me too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:



> Is that a foal and Mum? Looks like a loving relationship between them. He manages to capture the emotion well.


I believe it is. That is my interpretation of the photo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Perfect hideout ,mishka might give me away though . Husband says to her where is mam and she makes a noise that sounds like oh mam mam and comes looking for me


LOL :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> So what does this job involve?
> Going into a job which is in demand is a good option. As it had idiot car drivers clearly not planes whihc was my first thought.


Am assuming it is traffic control during roadworks etc.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I'm going to try, although reading all the posts on triangles and blocks think I have a lot to learn


Sonja I took a wonderful class learning to quilt. The instructor taught a different pattern/techniques each week. At the end, I had an album quilt...each square a different pattern, and the templates for each pattern. It was so fun. Maybe there is a place near you that teaches. (The second quilt I made I sent to my friend in Durham!) I am sure you will master quilting as you did knitting!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lovely. First time I've seen any color work.


The horse drawing will only be pencil. That is challenging enough for him. He is on target to get it done for a disabled artist competition in May. Voting takes place on Facebook so I will be letting people know when they can vote.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


They are all lovely. My favourite is the last one. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is rather a nice post, found on facebook, from my cousin Karen in Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> THE BRICK
> A young and successful
> ...


Thank you, Julie.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


Love them all, Fan! I have have always loved bunnies!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been adding to his drawing so here is another update.


I just am in awe at the way Matthew draws without sketching or guidelines...and his drawing is perfect! Thank you for sharing his progress, Mary.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> page 14, and it took me all day to catch up from last week! I won't make it to page 54 tonight, I am sure. It's 9:00 in Arizona, and for some reason, the last few nights, I have been ready to go to bed by now! Almost ready now.
> 
> I am thankful for the good test results some of you have received! I know Julie was one. I can't remember who else I read in last week. And good to see not bad news yet for someone's DH a few minutes ago. Sorry I am having trouble remembering names right now.
> 
> ...


Prayers for your DDIL, Tami.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to DN1! 21, what a landmark.
> Hope you get to do the traffic control course and are able to get good employment with it, that would be phenomenal. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Last night he said he felt a little better , will seè how he feels this morning as we are supposed to be at the hospital this afternoon may just cancel as he was worn out just getting upstairs


Poor guy...prayers for your DH.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope Dawn is doing better now
> 
> Ohio Joy, hope you got a little rest thus weekend & things aren't too hectic when Kathy comes for her visit.
> 
> ...


I am anxious to see your finished mocs, Bonnie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Have a happy day/evening, everyone, prayers and hugs for those in need!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Matthew/Mary: The drawing is wonderful!

I love the quilts.

SwedenMe: The little bunny outfit is adorable. 

I'm humbled by your talents.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


These are lovely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Didn't realise how easy the slippery slope to crime is first it was patterns and today bacon.
Went shopping this morning thought I had emptied the trolley, till I went to move the bags and saw a packet of bacon still in the trolley couldn't back up quick enough to put it with the rest of the shopping to pay . Sue the checkout lady said I've never seen you move so quick Definitely not cut out to be a criminal ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, if he's up to arguing, he's up to living, so that's a very good thing.
> Wow, what a clean out, glad your DB was able to go with you and visit with your DU. If he gives you too much trouble, just tell him his sister may well rise up and give him what for also. lol
> Vent away, that is a lot to deal with, I know, it's scary and gross, and just plain disgusting some of the things you find. I found a grocery bag under a pile of other stuff when cleaning out my grandmothers house for Marla (Marla was working so was gone much of the time I was cleaning out) and in said bag was a bag of brown sugar, it was so hard that when Marla got home (she inherited the house) I asked her if she wanted some brown sugar and hit the bag on the edge of the heavy wooden dining table, the bag of sugar broke in half, it didn't crumble or anything, clean break. :sm06:
> We also found containers of brand new makeup, and other of that type of thing that hadn't been opened, about 10 brand new packages of bra's and about the same of underwear, that hadn't been opened, and the list goes on and on and on. Marla had found cake mixes that she'd brought with her from Alaska 10 years before she and dad moved in with her. :sm16:
> So in short, you have my total understanding of what you are going through in your clearing out.


Sounds like your grandmother and my aunt were related!! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja I took a wonderful class learning to quilt. The instructor taught a different pattern/techniques each week. At the end, I had an album quilt...each square a different pattern, and the templates for each pattern. It was so fun. Maybe there is a place near you that teaches. (The second quilt I made I sent to my friend in Durham!) I am sure you will master quilting as you did knitting!


Don't think there is , the only place that has craft classes is where I go . I know there is a quilting / sewing group on Saturday mornings but not sure what they do , will ask the ladies when I go as a few of them go to the Saturday morning one 
Forgot you had a friend in Durham was there a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Matthew/Mary: The drawing is wonderful!
> 
> I love the quilts.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jeanette


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't realise how easy the slippery slope to crime is first it was patterns and today bacon.
> Went shopping this morning thought I had emptied the trolley, till I went to move the bags and saw a packet of bacon still in the trolley couldn't back up quick enough to put it with the rest of the shopping to pay . Sue the checkout lady said I've never seen you move so quick Definitely not cut out to be a criminal ????


I had a nasty experience back when I was studying at Uni, around 2,000 AD, I was about 54 at the time so very much an older student, I had picked up a box of Sushi for my lunch, paid for it, and was sitting down to enjoy it, when one of the staff accused me of Shop Lifting. Technically they were in the wrong because I had not left the premises- and secondly I had picked up only one box, not the two as I was being accused. It was most embarrassing- I had to empty out all my bags to prove to them that I was not secreting a second box. I did eventually get an apology (verbal) from them. But it took a long time before I felt comfortable in that particular cafe again. Good thing I had a choice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations Daralene . Wow 50 lbs is a lot good for you


Yes, it's 49 lbs., this morning. Hoping I can make it to 50 before the diet stops this next week. Have to be off and on maintenance for 6 wks., and then can go back on again. It really does make a difference at 4'11".


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a nasty experience back when I was studying at Uni, around 2,000 AD, I was about 54 at the time so very much an older student, I had picked up a box of Sushi for my lunch, paid for it, and was sitting down to enjoy it, when one of the staff accused me of Shop Lifting. Technically they were in the wrong because I had not left the premises- and secondly I had picked up only one box, not the two as I was being accused. It was most embarrassing- I had to empty out all my bags to prove to them that I was not secreting a second box. I did eventually get an apology (verbal) from them. But it took a long time before I felt comfortable in that particular cafe again. Good thing I had a choice.


How awful Julie. Yes, that would be terribly embarrassing even if it was the establishment was at fault, they already did their damage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't realise how easy the slippery slope to crime is first it was patterns and today bacon.
> Went shopping this morning thought I had emptied the trolley, till I went to move the bags and saw a packet of bacon still in the trolley couldn't back up quick enough to put it with the rest of the shopping to pay . Sue the checkout lady said I've never seen you move so quick Definitely not cut out to be a criminal ????


Can visualize as you say it. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Well, off to start my morning. Finished my cuppa' with all of my dear KTP friends. Hugs and may good things happen for all of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been adding to his drawing so here is another update.


To think that he can picture just where the eye should be placed. He has an amazing talent. Can't wait to see the finished drawing.

Lovely spring flowers too. We don't have any yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful,but can you imagine how long that quilt would take????


I can--I might get one block done in weeks if that was all I did in my time off.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's moved on heading west and is expected to become a category 2 as it reaches land over Western Australia- but fairly unpopulated area so at only category 2 shouldn't be a big problem now.


That's good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How awful Julie. Yes, that would be terribly embarrassing even if it was the establishment was at fault, they already did their damage.


It is a good thing I am honest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can visualize as you say it. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Well, off to start my morning. Finished my cuppa' with all of my dear KTP friends. Hugs and may good things happen for all of you.


Have a great day!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wish all hospitals could share.... I go to some that are not linked. G and I have always thought a card (like a charge card) or a memory stick with all your records should be owned by everyone and available to carry to each place. I get so tired of filling out the same things, even at the same hospital.... I can't remember all the dates.... and now have a printed computer sheet I carry and just attach to their forms. Meds list, whatever.


The card is a good idea. I often wonder why they enter all your info into the computer and then when you go the next time, you have to do it all over again. What's the point if they don't save it! :sm14:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> More for emergencies pre and on arrival at emergency than in hospital once the a history has been taken.


I don't remember seeing anyone check it when he went in to emerg.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't realise how easy the slippery slope to crime is first it was patterns and today bacon.
> Went shopping this morning thought I had emptied the trolley, till I went to move the bags and saw a packet of bacon still in the trolley couldn't back up quick enough to put it with the rest of the shopping to pay . Sue the checkout lady said I've never seen you move so quick Definitely not cut out to be a criminal ????


Watch out for that slippery slope! You're definitely on solid ground.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Can visualize as you say it. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Well, off to start my morning. Finished my cuppa' with all of my dear KTP friends. Hugs and may good things happen for all of you.


To you too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am lucky in that all of my doctors are connected, so every doctor can see what the others are testing and diagnosing. They combine my meds into one list, so each one knows what I am taking. Can't really get away with much! They know it all!


That's great. When I went to my present doctor, I asked him if he would like me to get my records from my previous one and he said, no, you've told me your history. What if I forgot something? I'm not too happy with him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! You could put little notes on some of the things when you come across them, saying what you planned to use them for, they'd get a kick out of reading your notes I bet.


 :sm24: :sm04: That will have them rolling their eyes, I'm sure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations on the weight loss, Daralene!

I know I've missed commenting on other posts; my time available to be on here is limited.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That was the way I planned to do the Trip Around the World. If I don't pick the pieces up backwards, the hard part is done. (offset the squares on the strips by one? That is what I am remembering.) I like scrappy but not up to that challenge on that pattern. I'll have to look up the Dresden plate. Love the old, old fabrics she used and don't want to mess it up... but will probably have to get new sashing. I didn't find extra of that Cheddar yellow. So many quilts, so little time!!!!


Yes, the offset method--I figured you already knew that one. When I do the scrappy ones with squares (I rarely get strips with leftovers), I stack them in order and have to check and recheck. I lay the rows on the floor and just pick up two at a time to sew them together. When I found my star quilt (missing its diagram, and you may have seen that on Facebook), I had a giant floor puzzle to work out, so that was a real adventure. I *think* I have all the planned tops done, but loads of quilting to do. I've considered tying some so they'll be finished and can be donated but of course other projects get in the way. :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The one I'm doing doesn't have the little templates, so not "English" paper piecing.
> It's done like this one
> 
> https://www.craftsy.com/quilting/classes/mastering-foundation-paper-piecing/35533


That's so interesting. I'd never heard of doing it that way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I guess we all have our quilting style preferences, and mine is appliqué. I always hand Quilt my projects, but haven't done any for several years.
> I did classes for 3 years learning various techniques, and new ways to do things as they came into stores. Fusible webbing is a wonderful invention.
> My biggest one is 7ft by 7ft and I don't use it as the colours are all wrong for decor. I only have 2 quilts I've kept, the rest around 40 or more have been gifted to various family and friends since 1987 when I learned.


I do applique as well and I love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Last night he said he felt a little better , will seè how he feels this morning as we are supposed to be at the hospital this afternoon may just cancel as he was worn out just getting upstairs[/quote
> 
> I hope he feels better today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm still 12 pages behind, hopefully I'll get all caught up tomorrow. I finished the second set of cuffs and am going to cast on the monster pants tomorrow if I can find my size 1 and 3 circular needles. The size one dpn's are in use on socks, the 11/2 ones too for that matter. lol I do not need more needles, I do not need more needle... If I say it often enough, will I believe it? lol
> 
> Oh well, good night and sweet dreams, see you all tomorrow sometime. Have to go with Marla to Scottsbluff after I send David down the road to work but it should (keeping fingers crossed) be a fairly quick trip in and home.
> Night.


I don't need more needles, either, and yesterday I looked in my WIP bags...currently, there are 11 needles occupied and two crochet projects that need polishing up! Ack! There's only one big project, but sheesh (started in November, I think?!)! And most are my smaller needles, so they'll take a while. My mantra should be, "Do NOT start another hat...!"


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so have to get ready for exercise. Hugs and prayers to all in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I recently found a drawing my 50 year old did. It was Rube Goldberg type machine that did everything, like homework, cleaning room,endless snacks.. So funny. I think I should frame it for her for Christmas. I do still bring out old pictures they did then and old ornaments they made. Found all the old report cards too and have threatened to show grands some of the comments on their mother....


 :sm24: Aren't those fun? I have a folder with a few select items from each of mine.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, it's 49 lbs., this morning. Hoping I can make it to 50 before the diet stops this next week. Have to be off and on maintenance for 6 wks., and then can go back on again. It really does make a difference at 4'11".


Keep it up! YOU CAN DO IT!

CONGRATULATIONS! !!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> i wouldn't want to tackle the handstitched ones & am beginning to regret starting the second kind, fortunately it's a centrepiece so not a huge project. I will finish it but doubt I do a second one.
> 
> Do you have one of those shape cut rulers? It's basically a big sheet of plastic with slots at 1/2 inch intervals. It's my favorite quilting tool, makes cutting take 1/2 the time.


I don't have that one (want one!) but do have the triangle and not sure what else. I haven't looked in that drawer for ages. I was thinking last night I should inventory in there, too. I know I have some straight knitting needles in there I'll probably never knit with again (want to make a mobile with them but should just donate somewhere). I desperately need to sharpen or replace my rotary cutter blades.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . Last night he said he felt a little better , will seè how he feels this morning as we are supposed to be at the hospital this afternoon may just cancel as he was worn out just getting upstairs


Hope your visit goes well and he feels better today.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't need more needles, either, and yesterday I looked in my WIP bags...currently, there are 11 needles occupied and two crochet projects that need polishing up! Ack! There's only one big project, but sheesh (started in November, I think?!)! And most are my smaller needles, so they'll take a while. My mantra should be, "Do NOT start another hat...!"


I made a promise to myself - that I shall finish one thing a date -

But I do make it attainable.

It might be one color on a ripple afghan, or if I finish a skein of yarn (yes, it counts), put edging on 12 granny squares, make a dishcloth, etc.

I've had to do this because I might work on the ripple, but if it is a dark color it is difficult as it gets dark - so I'll switch to something easier on the eyes. Plus boredom is not as prevalent.

And to keep me accountable to myself, I keep track - 7 a week. I also try to 'get ahead' (funny, isn't it?) When I know I shall be busy - such as 16 days of being an Election Judge/Equipment Manager for the upcoming Election.

Whatever works - and you know what, I AM getting things done!

You'll do great. Just figure out what will work for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Matthew's drawing just keeps getting better .
> Lovely spring flowers . I've got an awful lot of crocus this year don't know where they all came from , not complaining they are lovely


Yes! It's looking terrific! We have tulips coming up but no blooms yet, and I hope the wind doesn't tear them up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> A friend of mine had a quilt made of 1" squares. It was beautiful. I can't remember who made it, but it was very time consuming. I can't remember if it was hand or machine pieced. The cutting of the squares alone would drive me crazy!


Oh, I've seen a couple of "postage stamp" quilts...amazing when the pieces are that small. That's *not* on my want to do list!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I machine the piecing and hand quilt the quilt, unless it is a quicky one for utilitarian or charity. I'm not fond of hand piecing. I do like to do some applique. One method that is super easy is to do is to use old dryer sheets to sew the entire applique piece, slit the back and turn right side out to iron and then hand apply. I am working on a large flower border done this way right now. (more accurately, should be working on it.)


And I saw the same trick with fusible interfacing--I avoided appliqué but now want to try that method.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I learned to knit by knitting squares , not that small though ????.i knit every stitch pattern I could find from knit to lace to cable stitches had that many in the end I made 5 large double bed size afghans , knit strips as borders and sewed altogether then backed them . Gave them to sons and friends who all still have them


That's awesome! I love knitting stories like that! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Wonderful if any problem using bananas that are overripe. Probably not. Just wondering.
> 
> They responded to the Polish in me - don't want to waste the precious banana who gave it's life for my sleep! Banana bread - and a different taste with the cinnamon - now is it considered healthy because of the cinnamon? ????


I make it sugar free and with half whole wheat flour. It comes out just as good in my opinion. So healthier by a little bit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't realise how easy the slippery slope to crime is first it was patterns and today bacon.
> Went shopping this morning thought I had emptied the trolley, till I went to move the bags and saw a packet of bacon still in the trolley couldn't back up quick enough to put it with the rest of the shopping to pay . Sue the checkout lady said I've never seen you move so quick Definitely not cut out to be a criminal ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a couple of drawings my girls did matted and framed. They are my some of my favorite pictures.



Dreamweaver said:


> I recently found a drawing my 50 year old did. It was Rube Goldberg type machine that did everything, like homework, cleaning room,endless snacks.. So funny. I think I should frame it for her for Christmas. I do still bring out old pictures they did then and old ornaments they made. Found all the old report cards too and have threatened to show grands some of the comments on their mother....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ohio Joy, good to see you and hope you are getting rest. Enjoy your visit with Kathy and I'm sure she will appreciate all that happens at Elm. What a blessing you are to them.

Healing thoughts for Dawn continue. Have we had any more news?

Daralene, you go, girl! :sm24: 

Gosh, I've filled up pages here! I need to get to the rest of the morning chores and then go to work. Whee, Monday. :sm16: 

Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, you are amazing, I can't imagine making enough knitted squares for 1 blanket, never mind 5???? Hope your DH is feeling better & you got to your appointment.

Jynx, I've done appliqué with the dryer sheets, it sure works better than trying to turn in raw edges but I also learned not to try to iron those sheets before use????What a mess I had to clean off the iron, now I flatten them with the phone books????

Marilyn, I hope you can find a solution for caring for your DH, it would be a shame to have to move from your new home. Do Vetrans Affairs or whatever it's called in the US have financial assistance to provide some home care and there than blood pressures & baths? I would think they would want to keep people out of nursing home beds, at least they do that here. DHs cousins inlaws, both vetrans, just went into a nursing home this past year, he's 100, shes 99 & they had lots of help to stay in their home- they celebrated their 75th anniversary last fall, isn't that amazing.

Well, I probably forgot to comment on some things but must get moving, the kids will be here anytime


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Heard from Dawn and she's home. No new health issues; probably still effects of mono and doing too much too soon. She's going to do 1/2 days and then Spring Break so that should give her some time to rest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update on Dawn. Glad she is home and doing better.


RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Dawn and she's home. No new health issues; probably still effects of mono and doing too much too soon. She's going to do 1/2 days and then Spring Break so that should give her some time to rest.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Dawn and she's home. No new health issues; probably still effects of mono and doing too much too soon. She's going to do 1/2 days and then Spring Break so that should give her some time to rest.


That is good news. Hope she will take it easy now she's home.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sincere thanks to you for the lovely feedback re my bunny quilts. It's very much appreciated, and I'm humbled by all of you, who have incredible talent for crafting. 
Matthews drawing is absolutely awesome, just love it and he deserves to win the contest.
Daralene congratulations on the weight loss goal, what a wonderful achievement.
Sonja, the squares of knitting was my first project, and they were made into a blanket, which I still have packed away 60 years later. It's a bit worse for wear but can't part with it. Too many memories of my childhood in it. 
I'm on a roll with cross stitch for the children right now, and just downloaded another one. It's a mermaid, which is in my family crest and I love mermaids, so adding it to my pattern stash.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Dawn and she's home. No new health issues; probably still effects of mono and doing too much too soon. She's going to do 1/2 days and then Spring Break so that should give her some time to rest.


Whew! that is a relief, I was worried there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

The wind has stopped! Yeah. Maya and I can walk.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, you are amazing, I can't imagine making enough knitted squares for 1 blanket, never mind 5???? Hope your DH is feeling better & you got to your appointment.
> 
> Jynx, I've done appliqué with the dryer sheets, it sure works better than trying to turn in raw edges but I also learned not to try to iron those sheets before use????What a mess I had to clean off the iron, now I flatten them with the phone books????
> 
> ...


I hope the cousin's inlaws are in a home together. It would be a shame to separate them. I have only good things to say about Veterans Affairs here. They were very good to my DH. He was provided with everything he needed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Dawn and she's home. No new health issues; probably still effects of mono and doing too much too soon. She's going to do 1/2 days and then Spring Break so that should give her some time to rest.


Good news that she's home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope the cousin's inlaws are in a home together. It would be a shame to separate them. I have only good things to say about Veterans Affairs here. They were very good to my DH. He was provided with everything he needed.


Yes, in the same one, adjoining rooms. It's good they aren't in be room as she has Alzheimer's & he wasn't getting much rest at home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, thanks for the update about Dawn, I'm glad she's home


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So good to hear that Dawn is out of the hospital with no new issues. Every day, I am thankful for my health.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> That's awesome! I love knitting stories like that! :sm24:


Think I got carried away with all the squares as I also had enough for 3 large floor cushions


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a nasty experience back when I was studying at Uni, around 2,000 AD, I was about 54 at the time so very much an older student, I had picked up a box of Sushi for my lunch, paid for it, and was sitting down to enjoy it, when one of the staff accused me of Shop Lifting. Technically they were in the wrong because I had not left the premises- and secondly I had picked up only one box, not the two as I was being accused. It was most embarrassing- I had to empty out all my bags to prove to them that I was not secreting a second box. I did eventually get an apology (verbal) from them. But it took a long time before I felt comfortable in that particular cafe again. Good thing I had a choice.


That's awful. I would have had something to say to that person


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, lovely quilts.
> Mostly putzed today. Made crockpot chili, did some filing, knit a couple hours, now making corn read.


Good luck with that literacy programme for the corn!! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


That is a super duper Spring Clean!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's awful. I would have had something to say to that person


When I am confronted with something like that, I am usually speechless, but I refused to accept the woman's version, and did have enough wit to ask to see her boss.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Dawn and she's home. No new health issues; probably still effects of mono and doing too much too soon. She's going to do 1/2 days and then Spring Break so that should give her some time to rest.


That is good news . Hope she can get lots of rest


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good luck with that literacy programme for the corn!! :sm09:


Good one Kate!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


That's quite an accomplishment. You deserve a rest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good luck with that literacy programme for the corn!! :sm09:


The corn are pretty smart, how else could they be kernels (colonels). But, they're probably going to be eaten with the chili.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's quite an accomplishment. You deserve a rest.


And I've finally stopped sneezing


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


Send me some of your energy! I need to do a lot of that kind of housework!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


Funny how cleaning gets some of our frustrations out.

I hope you get some peace. I hope you get some sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> why would you do paper piecing - i know what it is i just don't understand why you do it? --- sam


I have no earthly idea, but I know people who like to quilt that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Perfect hideout ,mishka might give me away though . Husband says to her where is mam and she makes a noise that sounds like oh mam mam and comes looking for me


 :sm23:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage was home today. So I will definitely do my best to get caught up between tonight and tomorrow. ☺


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I fully intended to catch up, but have been reading all evening and still am only up to page 50! I will make it eventually. As for knitting, I have gone to the other end of the age scale, after the baby shawl, and am making a 'twiddlemuff' a knitted tube with a variety of textures and colours, as well as added bits, such as buttons, which is used by dementia patients to keep their hands warm and busy. The knitting part was easy and quick, and has used up lots of oddments from my stash. Making it up and sewing on the decorative elements will probably take almost as long.

Back to catching up, then an early night I think!

Good night, everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> And I've finally stopped sneezing


I know that we have quite a dust bunny collection in our bedroom so I can just imagine the sneezing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja I need to do the same kind of deep cleaning in our bedroom. Full of dust and clutter and baskets of clothes to be folded. I just hate folding laundry.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Vent away. Good that he is getting back to his old self and does seem to be grateful. You will soon get his place in ship shape condition, but it does sound like it will be quite a job! Hope the itchiness mean nothing. :sm06:


Itch went - must have been my imagination!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


Can you come here and do mine please?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had a couple of drawings my girls did matted and framed. They are my some of my favorite pictures.


I have few things from the kids school days.
DS2 made a drawing at school & his teacher said it wasn't good enough to enter in the fair, he was quite upset so we entered it anyway, it got first prize so I framed it for him. I think he was in grade 3 then & that particular teacher had a real hate on for boys. I think karma is a bitch because she now has 4 boys, no girls????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


Wow! You were really on a mission! You deserve a good rest


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the update on Dawn. Glad she is home and doing better.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Sincere thanks to you for the lovely feedback re my bunny quilts. It's very much appreciated, and I'm humbled by all of you, who have incredible talent for crafting.
> Matthews drawing is absolutely awesome, just love it and he deserves to win the contest.
> Daralene congratulations on the weight loss goal, what a wonderful achievement.
> Sonja, the squares of knitting was my first project, and they were made into a blanket, which I still have packed away 60 years later. It's a bit worse for wear but can't part with it. Too many memories of my childhood in it.
> I'm on a roll with cross stitch for the children right now, and just downloaded another one. It's a mermaid, which is in my family crest and I love mermaids, so adding it to my pattern stash.


I haven't found these beautiful quilts yet. I am reading sporadically right now.

Matthew is certainly a winner in my eyes as well. I do love that he appreciates all of the artists and the efforts that they put into their art. I remember going to the first competition and I would see scribbles of crayon on a paper and framed. Matthew spoke well of that art piece and explained it was hand on hand art. Some of the disabilities are so severe that the artist is completely wheel chair bound and need assistance with everything they do. It is a pleasure to see them get dressed up and enjoy the reception that is meant for them also. Every one of the artists have struggles to overcome in their day to day living and art gives an opportunity to enjoy life.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I haven't found these beautiful quilts yet. I am reading sporadically right now.
> 
> Matthew is certainly a winner in my eyes as well. I do love that he appreciates all of the artists and the efforts that they put into their art. I remember going to the first competition and I would see scribbles of crayon on a paper and framed. Matthew spoke well of that art piece and explained it was hand on hand art. Some of the disabilities are so severe that the artist is completely wheel chair bound and need assistance with everything they do. It is a pleasure to see them get dressed up and enjoy the reception that is meant for them also. Every one of the artists have struggles to overcome in their day to day living and art gives an opportunity to enjoy life.


A that shows how kind and understanding Matthew is. He's also a great artist.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> A that shows how kind and understanding Matthew is. He's also a great artist.


When others win he is happy for them and just tries again the next time. I admire his attitude and outlook on life. I also agree that he is a wonderful artist.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

JESSICA'S PISTACHIO OAT SQUARES
VEGAN / GLUTEN FREE / SNACK

Authors: Jeanine and Jack: |Love&Lemons.com
Serves: 12 Squares

Ingredients

1 cup raw shelled pistachios
1 cup rolled oats*
½ teaspoon sea salt
¼ cup maple syrup, more for drizzling on top
2 tablespoons olive oil
⅓ cup unsweetened coconut flakes
additional handful of chopped pistachios for the topping

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees and line a 9-inch square pan with parchment paper.

2. In a food processor with the S blade attached, process the pistachios, oats, and salt for about 30 seconds, until a meal starts to form.

3. Drizzle in the maple syrup and olive oil while the motor is still running and the meal begins to come together into a crumbly, almost-wet dough.

4. Press the dough evenly into the pan and cover it with coconut flakes and remaining pistachios.

5. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes until the coconut is nice and golden brown and the dough is cooked through.

NOTE: You want the squares to still be a little soft - don't overbake these.

6. Carefully lift the cooled dough out of the pan by holding two sides of the parchment paper. Cut it into squares. Drizzle a little maple syrup over the top for extra sweetness, if you like. Store the squares in a sealed container for up to a week.

Note: *To make these gluten free be sure to use Certified Gluten Free Oats.

https://www.loveandlemons.com/jessicas-pistachio-oat-squares/?utm_source=Love+and+Lemons+Daily&utm_campaign=f3fcaad03d-LnlMailchimp&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_75a46d569c-f3fcaad03d-43721953

Mediterranean Orange Salad

Serves 4

Ingredients

Salad:

4 cups mixed salad greens 
2 navel oranges, peeled and thinly sliced
1/2 small red onion, thinly sliced 
1/4 cup pomegranate seeds 
1/3 cup slivered pitted dates 
1/4 cup sliced almonds, toasted
1/3 cup crumbled feta cheese

Directions

1. Line serving platter (or individual salad dishes) with mixed greens.

2. Arrange orange slices and onion on top of greens.

3. Sprinkle over the pomegranate seeds, dates, almonds and feta cheese.

4. Whisk vinaigrette and drizzle over salad .

Vinaigrette Dressing:

1/4 cup fresh orange juice
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup maple syrup
1/4 cup olive oil
1/4 cup white wine vinegar 
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 small serrano pepper, seeded and minced
1 teaspoon finely grated orange zest

Directions

1. Combine all dressing ingredients in small bowl and whisk until smooth or process with hand-held blender.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/03/mediterranean-orange-salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Doesn't that orange salad vinaigrette sound good?

Chicken Alfredo Spaghetti Pie

Author: Cooked by Steph & Eaten by Tadd|plainchicken.com 
Serves 6

Ingredients

8-oz spaghetti
2 eggs
1/2 cup Parmesan, divided
2-1/2 cups chopped cooked chicken
1 (10-oz) refrigerated Alfredo sauce 
1-1/2 cup shredded mozzarella, divided

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350. Lightly spray a 9-inch pie plate with cooking spray. Set aside.

2. Cook the spaghetti according to package directions. Drain and place in a large bowl.

3. Toss pasta with egg and 4 Tbsp Parmesan cheese.

4. Press the spaghetti mixture on the bottom and up the sides of the pie plate.

5. Stir together chopped chicken, Alfredo sauce and 1/4 cup mozzarella cheese. Spread over spaghetti.

6. Sprinkle remaining mozzarella and parmesan cheese on top.

7. Bake for 30 to 40 minutes or until heated through.

8. Allow to stand for 10 minutes before serving. (It will be runny and fall apart if you serve it immediately)

http://www.plainchicken.com/2017/03/chicken-alfredo-spaghetti-pie.html#ceAmLdHSevajd1Lg.99 http://www.plainchicken.com/2017/03/chicken-alfredo-spaghetti-pie.html

Cheesy Chicken Vegetable and Rice Casserole

Author: Beth|BudgetBytes.com
Prep time: 15 mins 
Cook time: 55 mins 
Total time: 1 hour 10 mins 
Total Cost: $6.74 
Cost Per Serving: $1.12 
Serves: 6

Ingredients

½ lb. frozen broccoli florets $0.85
1 boneless, skinless chicken breast (about ⅔ lb.) $1.26
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
Pinch of salt and pepper $0.05
1 yellow onion $0.32
2 carrots $0.33
4 cups cooked long grain rice $0.75
3 Tbsp butter $0.40
3 Tbsp flour $0.02
1 cup chicken broth* $0.13
1 cup whole milk $0.38
½ tsp salt $0.02
¼ tsp smoked paprika $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
8oz. medium cheddar, shredded $2.00

Instructions

1. Take the broccoli out of the freezer and allow it to begin to thaw. Once it's soft enough to cut with a knife, cut the florets into smaller, bite-sized pieces.

2. Cut the chicken breast into small ½-inch cubes. Season with salt and pepper.

3. Heat a large skillet over medium, then add the olive oil and swirl to coat the surface. Add the chicken pieces and cook until slightly browned on the outside. Remove the chicken pieces to a large clean bowl.

4. While the chicken is cooking, finely dice the onion, and peel and slice the carrots. Add the onion and carrots to the skillet after the chicken is removed and sauté until the onions are softened. Transfer the onions and carrots to the bowl with the chicken.

5. Add the chopped broccoli florets (even if not fully thawed) and the cooked rice to the bowl with the chicken, onions, and carrots. Stir to combine, then add ½ of the shredded cheddar (about 1 cup) and stir to combine again. Set the mixture aside.

6. Begin to preheat the oven to 350ºF and coat the inside of a 2 quart casserole dish with non-stick spray.

7. Add the butter and flour to the same skillet used to cook the chicken and vegetables. Cook and whisk the butter and flour over medium heat until it begins to foam, then continue to stir and cook for one minute.

8. Slowly whisk the chicken broth into the flour and butter mixture. Allow it to come up to a simmer, at which time it will thicken. Once thickened, whisk in the milk and allow it to come up to a simmer again. When it's thick enough to coat a spoon, season with smoked paprika, freshly cracked pepper, and salt.

9. Pour the sauce over the rice mixture in the bowl and stir until everything is combined and coated in sauce.

10. Transfer the mixture to the casserole dish. Sprinkle the remaining shredded cheese over the casserole.

11. Bake the casserole, uncovered, for about 35 minutes or until it becomes golden brown around the edges. Serve hot.

Notes: *I use Better Than Bouillon to make my broth.

https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/02/cheesy-chicken-vegetable-rice-casserole/

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought the first page had posted --- sam

Knitting Tea Party Monday 6 March '17

A raw day - rainy off and on - windy - and even with a temperature in the 50's it still felt damp and cold. I think it was the wind that made it feel so cold.

Was in bed and asleep by a little after twelve last night - Heidi woke me up around ten to come over for coffee and breakfast. I was going to try not to take a nap but I really did not feel good so went back to bed for a four hour nap this afternoon. Still feel a little icky - not the sick kind of icky - the lack of a proper sleep schedule kind of icky. To bed early again tonight.

Someone is out playing basketball - I hear no voices so must be Avery - yep - just Avery in an electric green t-shirt. Every time I see him I just want to hug him to pieces. Now if we can get the temper under control he'll be next to perfect.

Chicken Marsala - Low-Carb Diet Recipe

By Laura Dolson|verywell.com
Total Time 30 min 
Prep 20 min 
Cook 10 min 
Yield 2

Ingredients

1 lb. boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 small onion
1 cup mushroom slices
3 T (or so) olive oil
1/2 cup dry Marsala wine
2 T minced Italian (flat leaf) parsley
Chicken broth or Better than Bouillon

Preparation

1. If desired, pound chicken between two pieces of wax paper or plastic (use anything from an old wine bottle to a small heavy pot for this). Season chicken with salt and pepper.

2. Heat oil in a skillet and add chicken. Cook until done, remove, and cover with foil.

3. Add onion and mushrooms, cook until soft. Add wine to pan and cook for 1 to 2 minutes.

4. At this point, judge the amount of liquid for sauce for chicken.
If you need more, add a bit of broth. Taste, and adjust seasonings. If it needs more salt, this is a good place to add a little Better Than Bouillon, if you have it, for the chicken flavor and salt.

5. Pour vegetables and sauce over chicken, and sprinkle with parsley.

https://www.verywell.com/chicken-marsala-2242171?utm_campaign=wellfed&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20170302&utm_term=bouncex

Old Fashioned Stuffed Peppers

NOTE: 6 peppers fit into a 6-quart slow cooker

Ingredients

6 peppers, seeded with tops retained
1 pound lean ground beef or turkey
1 cup already-cooked rice 
1 can flavored tomatoes (I used fire roasted, Italian would work. If you don't have flavored, add 1/2 teaspoon Italian seasoning)
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons ketchup
1 teaspoon black pepper
1/3 cup water

The Directions.

1. In a bowl, mix the ground beef and rice with all the stuff (except for the water and the peppers)

2. Wash and clean out the peppers. Save the tops.

3. Stuff each pepper with a good amount of the ground beef and rice mixture

4. Nestle the peppers into your crock and put the little pepper tops back on.

5. Pour in 1/3 cup of water around the bases of the peppers cook on low for 6-8 hours. I cooked these for exactly 8hrs.

NOTE: The peppers had an amazing roasted flavor, and the meat was cooked nicely without a hint of grease--which was a fear I had.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/05/crockpot-stuffed-pepper-recipe.html

Slow Cooker Vegetarian Stuffed Bell Peppers Recipe

Vegetarian stuffed (can be vegan!) Bell Peppers. I like how this recipe uses pantry staples like canned beans and pasta sauce. It's so easy, and it can be done all in the crockpot. 

Serves 6

The Ingredients

6 bell peppers (your choice of colors)
1/2 cup prepared or premade pasta sauce
1 (15-ounce) can black beans, drained and rinsed
1 (8-ounce ) can corn (there's a picture of a 16-ounce can; I only used half)
1 small onion, diced
2 cups cooked long grain rice
1/2 teaspoon smoked paprika
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese 
1/3 cup water

The Directions

1. Use a 6-quart slow cooker.

2. Cut the tops off of the peppers and remove the seeds and membranes from the inside of each.

3. In a mixing bowl, combine the pasta sauce, beans, corn, onion, rice, spices, and cheese. Mix well to combine----it will be quite gloppy.

4. Shove as much of this concoction as you can into each of your cored peppers.

5. Carefully nestle the peppers into the pot. Pour 1/3 cup water around the pepper bases.

6. Cover and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours or on high for 3 to 4.

NOTE: The pepper will wilt a bit, but still be intact. Carefully remove them with serving spoons.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2010/10/slow-cooker-vegetarian-stuffed-bell.html

BUTTERFLAKE HERB LOAF

PREP: 40 mins. to 60 mins.
BAKE: 20 mins. to 35 mins.
TOTAL: 2 hrs 30 mins. to 3 hrs 5 mins.
YIELD: 20 servings

Ingredients

DOUGH

1 cup milk
1/4 cup butter
3 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons salt
2 large eggs
2 teaspoons instant yeast or active dry yeast
4 to 4 1/4 cups King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
2 tablespoons potato flour or 1/3 cup instant potato flakes, optional, for increased moistness

FILLING*

8 tablespoons (1/2 cup) unsalted butter, softened
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon grated onion or chopped chives
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon caraway seeds or chopped fennel seed
1/2 teaspoon dried basil, crushed
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano, crushed
1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper, to taste
*See "tips," below.

Instructions

1. Combine the milk, butter, sugar, and salt in a microwave-safe measuring cup or bowl; or in a saucepan. Heat, stirring, until the butter melts. Let the mixture cool to lukewarm.

2. Transfer the milk mixture to a mixing bowl, and add the eggs, yeast, 4 cups of the flour, and the potato flour and mix to form shaggy dough. Knead the dough - using your hands, a stand mixer, or your bread machine set on the dough cycle - until it's smooth. The dough will remain somewhat sticky, but should definitely form a ball. During the summer, or in a warm/humid climate, you'll probably find you have to add the remaining 1/4 cup flour.

3. Place the dough in a greased container, cover, and let it rise for about 90 minutes, until it's puffy though not necessarily doubled in bulk.

4. While the dough is rising, place the filling ingredients in a bowl and mix to combine.

5. After the dough has risen, deflate it and divide it in half. Working with one piece at a time, place the dough on a lightly greased or lightly floured surface (your preference), and roll/pat it into a 12" circle about 1/4" thick. Cut 3 1/2" to 4" circles with a cutter, large canning jar lid, or English muffin ring; you should have about 10 circles.

6. Butter half of each circle, fold in half, and place fold-side down in a lightly greased 8 1/2" x 4 1/2" loaf pan. Repeat with the remaining half of the dough, filling another 8 1/2" x 4 1/2" bread pan. Or place all of the circles in a 12" x 4" x 2 1/2" tea loaf pan. Shape any scraps into small rolls; or butter them, and pile them into the wells of a muffin tin. They won't look pretty, but they'll taste just fine.

7. Cover the pan(s) with greased plastic and let the dough rise for about 90 minutes, until it's puffy and starting to fill the pan. Towards the end of the rising time, preheat the oven to 350°F.

8. Uncover the loaves, and bake them for 25 to 30 minutes. Bread baked in a ceramic pan will take 5 to 7 minutes longer to bake than in a metal one. Tent the loaves with foil if they look like they're browning too quickly.

9. Remove the bread from the oven; brush it with additional melted butter, if desired. Turn the loaves out of the pan, and serve warm.

NOTE: Store any leftovers, well wrapped, at room temperature for several days; freeze for longer storage.

TIPS FROM OUR BAKERS

1. Both the dough and the shaped loaves can be slow risers, especially in the winter. Let the dough rise in the bowl until it's noticeably puffy, albeit not necessarily doubled in size. Once the loaves are in the pans, let them rise until they reach about 3/4 of the way up the pan. This could take as long as 2 hours or so if your house is on the cool side.

2. Alter the filling to taste by substituting your favorite dried or fresh herbs for the chives, garlic, seeds, and herbs in the recipe.

3. Try these variations: Use olive oil instead of butter in the dough, and pesto instead of butter as the filling. Or mix grated cheese into the butter mixture and sprinkle more cheese on top before baking.

4. For a sweet version of this bread, use 1/2 cup Baker's Cinnamon Filling or a mixture of butter and maple

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving Size 1 folded round, 37g = Servings Per Batch 20 - Amount Per Serving: Calories 118 - Calories from Fat 40 - Total Fat 5g = Saturated Fat 3g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 27mg - Sodium 203mg - Total Carbohydrate 15g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 2g - Protein 3g

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/butterflake-herb-loaf-recipe

CHICKEN FRIED STEAK WITH COUNTRY GRAVY

AUTHOR: KELLIE HEMMERLY|RECIPEGIRL.COM 
PREP TIME: 25 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 15 MINUTES
4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS:

3 tablespoons olive oil, divided
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) butter, divided
1 cup + 4 tablespoons all-purpose flour, divided
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon smoked paprika
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
kosher salt and ground black pepper
1 large Eggland's Best egg
1/4 cup water
4 cube steaks (or round steaks pounded thin with a meat tenderizer)
1 1/2 cups low sodium chicken broth
1 cup milk

DIRECTIONS:

1. Heat 2 tablespoons olive oil and 1 tablespoon butter in a large non-stick skillet over medium heat until ripples begin to form.

2. While the oil heats, whisk 1 cup flour, onion powder, paprika, cayenne, salt and pepper together in a medium bowl. Set aside.

3. In a separate bowl, whisk together the egg and water.

4. Season the steaks with salt and pepper. Dredge one steak in the flour mixture, then the egg and then back in the flour mixture to coat.

5. Add the steak to the skillet. Repeat with the remaining steaks adding more oil as needed. Work in batches if necessary as to not overcrowd the pan. (Overcrowding will cause the steaks to steam and the coating will not get crisp.)

6. Cook the steaks for 3 to 4 minutes or until crisp and golden brown. Flip the steaks and continue cooking for an additional 4 minutes until golden.

7. Transfer the steaks to a platter or baking sheet and cover with foil to keep warm.

8. Add the remaining butter to the skillet and sprinkle with the remaining flour. Whisk together in the pan and cook until golden.

9. Slowly whisk in the chicken stock and continue cooking until thickened.

10. Stir in the milk until smooth and beginning to thicken. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

11. Serve the steaks immediately with the gravy.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2017/03/02/chicken-fried-steak-with-country-gravy/

Crockpot Peking Pork Chops with Vegetable Lo Mein & Easy Teriyaki Salad - Meatless Options!

Vegetable Lo Mein is a great way to use up odds and ends of vegetables. In this batch, we used leftover roasted cabbage and roasted broccoli, along with fresh carrots, green onions, and mushrooms, and frozen edamame. Use whatever vegetables your family likes best!

Author: Author: Sarah & Katherine Hatfield|GODAIRYFREE.ORG
Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 7 hours
Total time: 7 hours 15 mins
Serves 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients

Peking Pork Chops

6 large bone-in pork chops or 12 boneless pork chops
¼ cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon powdered ginger
1 teaspoon five spice powder
½ cup soy sauce or wheat-free tamari (for gluten-free)
¼ cup ketchup
4 garlic cloves, chopped or put through a garlic press

Vegetable Lo Mein

2 tablespoons peanut oil (or other high-heat oil)
2 to 3 cups of chopped or sliced vegetables, raw or cooked, cut into bite-size pieces (such as: carrots, mushrooms, green onions, onions, bell peppers, cabbage, broccoli, sugar snap peas
Peas, or shelled edamame)
1 pound angel hair pasta, cooked and drained (use gluten-free, if needed)
3 cloves of garlic, minced
1 teaspoon powdered ginger
½ cup low-sodium soy sauce or wheat-free tamari (for gluten-free)
1 teaspoon toasted sesame oil

Instructions

Peking Pork Chops

1. Place the pork chops in the stoneware of your slow cooker.

2. In a small bowl, combine the sugar, spices, soy sauce, ketchup, and garlic.

3. Pour the sauce evenly over the pork chops.

4. Cover and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours or on high for 4 hours.

5. Serve with rice or vegetable lo mein.

NOTE: Refrigerate or freeze any leftovers. Leftover pork chops can also be sliced and added to leftover vegetable lo mein.

Vegetable Lo Mein

1. Heat the peanut oil in a wok or large skillet over medium-high heat.

2. Add any raw vegetables and stir fry for 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Add any cooked vegetables, along with the garlic and ginger and stir fry for 2 minutes.

4. Add the cooked pasta and toss to combine.

5. Add the soy sauce and sesame oil and toss to evenly coat the pasta and vegetables with the sauce.

6. Serve as a vegan entree or as a side dish with the Peking Pork Chops. Refrigerate any leftovers.

Notes:

1. Easy Teriyaki Dressing for Side Salads: Add ¼ cup peanut oil (or other vegetable oil), ¼ cup teriyaki sauce (gluten-free, if needed), and 1 teaspoon sesame oil to a glass jar with a lid. Shake until combined. Serve dressing with simple green salads. Refrigerate any leftover dressing.

2. By ingredients, this recipe is dairy-free / non-dairy, egg-free, optionally gluten-free, tree nut-free, and optionally peanut-free. The Vegetable Lo Mein recipe is vegan and vegetarian.

3. For a fully vegan and vegetarian dinner, try Peking Tofu! Swap in extra-firm tofu (about 2 12-ounce packages) for the pork chops. Press the tofu to remove excess liquid. Cut the tofu into cubes, then coat it in the marinade. It can be cooked immediately or marinated overnight. Spread the tofu on a baking sheet that's greased or lined with a silicone baking mat. Bake for about 30 minutes at 350ºF, or until it reaches your desired crispiness. Serve atop the vegetable lo mein.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/crockpot-peking-pork-chops?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoDairyFree+%28Go+Dairy+Free%29


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Dawn and she's home. No new health issues; probably still effects of mono and doing too much too soon. She's going to do 1/2 days and then Spring Break so that should give her some time to rest.


Good deal!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good luck with that literacy programme for the corn!! :sm09:


Caught me Kate. Course you knew it was corn bread.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Dawn is home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just got a pm asking about my lifeline. i thought i would answer here - maybe others are interested.

http://www.google.com/search?q=lifeline&oq=lifeline&aqs=chrome..69i57.1607j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

i love my lifeline. i wear it around my neck. it is waterproof so you can wear it in the shower or swimming. to call in you just press the button on the little thing that hangs around your neck - they are fairly quick to answer. you can even be outside and use it. i used to spend a lot of time out in the barn with the animals and heidi insisted i get one just because it gave her peace of mind when i was in the barn or here alone. and i have used it several times - and the ambulance arrived pretty quick. it costs me $25/month - i realize that is not pocket change - but i think the peace of mind you get with it is worth the cost. there are quite a few companies that do this as you will see if you click on the URL above.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


I'm tired just reading that! Good job! Sorry DH didn't get in for his appointment, though.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

The Peking Lo Mein recipe is on its way to the printer. Thank you Sam. It will be Sunday's lunch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> The wind has stopped! Yeah. Maya and I can walk.


Ours has died down, too. It got a little hairy there for a while. I'm sneezing my head off (junipers, ugh).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage was home today. So I will definitely do my best to get caught up between tonight and tomorrow. ☺


I'm hoping things are going smoothly for you. Hugs!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja I need to do the same kind of deep cleaning in our bedroom. Full of dust and clutter and baskets of clothes to be folded. I just hate folding laundry.


I'm pretty sure our dust bunnies have morphed into jackrabbits! :sm12: I really do need to move the bed and do under it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am impressed. All I could do was get one wooden bucket and small trash bag of yarn ready to go to thrift store and walk Maya. I did turn heel on second sock. Enjoyed feeding carrots to two horses.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I fixed breakfast for supper tonight as that's what he asked for. Tomorrow we'll stay home, skipping breakfast out, and I'll start work earlier. Wednesday is the stress test, finally (we hope!). After that, who knows? I'll pack plenty of knitting, just in case!

I'm doing a little more research into some quilting rulers. I really do want some better tools. Be back later. Hugs!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


I'm sorry about that Sonja. Sounds like you've overworked yourself too. Please be careful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So glad to know that Dawn is out of the hospital. I am hoping she will take it easy for a while. 

Sam.... That lifeline is worth all that you pay for it. We are glad that you are still with us thanks to your life line and your willingness to use it.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. DH has Parkinson's so is very weak at times. Sometimes he can pull himself up using whatever is handy but last night he couldn't even roll over. I had to help him roll over. He weighs about 300 so there is no way I can really help him up. We tried in home nursing and they were no help. Took his blood pressure and weight every day but wouldn't help with a shower. What worries me the most is we just bought the double-wide mobile home we are living in and it is not paid for. If I would have to put him in a home, I couldn't afford to live here and would like have to move to something like assisted living myself and that just turns me off. I like the privacy and room of our home so want to take care of DH as long as I can. I do have housekeeping help and get the yard mowed so I am OK there. By the way, my son is a fireman/paramedic but when the firemen come it takes 3 or 4 of them to pick up DH. I leave him for as short a time as I can and sometimes get one of the grandchildren to come sit with him when I know I will be out a long time. This situation is really hard on his pride. I try very hard to keep his life dignified and don't really do a very good job at it.
> By the way, DH always uses a walker and sometimes his electric wheel chair. We don't have a way to carry the chair with our van yet so he is still pretty much limited to home. The wheelchair lift is on the calendar for Wednesday of this week. Son-in-law is taking me shopping. He knows about cars and such things so will be a big help.


See if you can get a hoyer lift (sp is probably wrong.) My niece had one. It rolled and the legs were wide and went on each side of her. It had a sling that went under her and attached to the lift. It had a lever to raise and lower it. Took the stress of her mom's back. So sorry that this is adding to your worries about DH.

Kathy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy days all.

I just had a chuckle. I am making my own kombucha, and kept my spare scoby, as you gain a new one each brew, in a jug in cupboard. Just got it out to transfer to new bottle as need jug for brewing the tea for the kombucha and found two scobiea, not one. Oh dear, even the scoby hotel is breeding them. Hee hee hee.

Will have to find an outlet for them soon as only need 1 set up for own use. Can send to any of the Aussie ktpers, if you want one. I like my green tea kombucha that I have made so far.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> When others win he is happy for them and just tries again the next time. I admire his attitude and outlook on life. I also agree that he is a wonderful artist.


That is a wonderful attribute for Matthew's character. He is a very awesome young man with a kind heart and tons of talent!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The little studs in the the nose don't look too bad but I don't like rings. It also looks silly to have them in the eyebrows. I really don't like to ear plug things, they look terrible. Have you seen those emails with the caption" why they can't get a job". Showing people with those studs bumps over their eyes & chains connecting various piercings???? What are people thinking.
> Tattoos are becoming mor common here


The pain to be endured to get either tattoo or piercing is what stops me. Otherwise would have some art in easily covered, for work consideration, and 2 piercing in each ear.

I do wonder what my DM thought when she realised DB has nipple piercings.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yesterday when DD came over she noticed a bad place on Bailey's rear paw. So today we went to see the vet. It was time for his shots, so took care of that as well. He had been shaking his head, so an ear infection was confirmed. The dr. thinks some of it could be allergies. The place on his paw is a cyst. They couldn't do anything to it since he has the ear infection. Got meds and heart worm chews and will go back next week if the cyst hasn't shrunk. I'll probably take him in anyway, unless it is totally gone. The shots have made him very tired so I have had a quiet evening!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you like raisins? When my DH was anemic, I just left a bag of raisins on the cupboard & he ate a handful when he walked by, within a month he was back to normal. Much easier on the system than taking iron tablets


Really! Wow, must mention this to a few people who I know suffer iron issues, including myself. Raisons are now on shopping list


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Interesting.... and quite a list! For some reason, my PCP does not want me taking vitamin B's and I have a family history of anemia and DD doesn't absorb iron correctly and needs injections so I'm not in agreement with her. I don't take it but sure could use a boost of energy. Also wants me to take a different anxiety med. but I tried most in that class and don't like them. Doesn't want me to take steroids due to the fungal lung infection but the specialists disagree with her so I call them instead when having coughing or wheezing issues. I do remember something about being careful with St. John's Wart though and not sure about the Ashwaghanda. I know she is well intentioned and has much more medical knowledge than me but I do know my body and what does and doesn't work... She also doesn't want me to continue Reclast for bone density but has no other plan. Sometimes I think we can't win for losing...... Hope this continues to work for you. Not being able to sleep is not fun.... and I have had my share of night terrors and BAD dreams.


Oh dear, hole you can find a PCP who will work with you, not against you as the current seems to be.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh Dear, Glad it's not me. Awake while the intubate? No way on earth could I do that..... Gag reflex would never cooperate.... I have a hard enough time swallowing to do gastric tube without lidocaine and then it drives me insane until it can come out,,,,I just don't do well with tubes of any kind. Veins don't like IV's and fail about every other day.. Even my port bothered me because it had three little bumps I could feel through skin and could not wait to get it out. Had the Dr. give it to me to make a mobile of "spare parts". That said, it is so important to share all the knowledge possible. DD and I are really hard sticks after the chemo. They have to start at her toes and end up in her neck. Mine, they just go straight through them all. We tell them exactly what to expect, what needle works best and where not to even try. If I'm going to be in hospital for any length of time, better to just put in a PIC. Modern medicine is wonderful... I just have an unmodern body!


Can understand, have similar issues, especially when I was stock on hospital for a month. Everyday was given a needle in belly, can't remember what it was for now, but can remember talking each and every nurse through the best way to give it to me. I am not a pin cushion to be stabbed. Lift pinch of skin, slide needle on gently, inject fliud and smoothly remove. Much less painful.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have De Quervaine's tendonitis in left wrist and am totally left handed. DH gave me a wax bath for Christmas. It really feels good. Not good enough to crochet though... Too much wrist action. It IS nice to feel you have accomplished something. Wish that would happen here real soon!


In desperation and as I hate turning at end of row, I taught myself basic stitches with off hand. Sometimes it is noticed when I have swapped hands, and I do like having a definite right side on crocheting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought some raisins yesterday. Now just have to remember to eat them but my appetite is gone for the moment...
My son cut his finger and got a bad infection. He could have just told me! But noooo, he sent me a picture. It gave me a physical pain! It always does when one of my kids gets hurt. Ugh. He should be OK, though it's awful right now. Talk about wanting kids not to share!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

angelam said:


> Ginger is very good for nausea. When a friend of mine was pregnant with twins she suffered severe morning sickness and virtually lived on ginger biscuits for the first three months. They were the only thing she could keep down.


I lived on ginger beer and ginger ale and chicken noodle soup with the last nasty I caught. Glad I had already had the flu needle for the year a few weeks beforehand as it certainly lessened the impact. Caught from friends upstairs when o lived below. Hoping it will be a long time before I catch anything like that again


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Moving day tomorrow for Seniors, so avoiding like plague. DSF gets nasty because he over does things and gets all out of sorts. As I told DM, I offered to help, but no one offered. Now staying clear for a few weeks, until all is sorted.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's good of you to teach her.
> It's so nice when young ones are interested in learning. My GD is crazy for crafts, I can't wait until she is old enough for knitting & crocheting


My youngest DNs went through a stage of wanting to learn knitting but got a mean Aunty who insisted they keep the needles safe and bring them back with them each time, as I could not afford to keep replacing needles. They would take project home and lose the needles after finishing. I figure one day they will learn to keep track of things better and learn then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Can understand, have similar issues, especially when I was stock on hospital for a month. Everyday was given a needle in belly, can't remember what it was for now, but can remember talking each and every nurse through the best way to give it to me. I am not a pin cushion to be stabbed. Lift pinch of skin, slide needle on gently, inject fliud and smoothly remove. Much less painful.


I remember those injections. I got them daily after I had my hip replacement. It was to prevent blood clots because I was in bed for a while.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> In desperation and as I hate turning at end of row, I taught myself basic stitches with off hand. Sometimes it is noticed when I have swapped hands, and I do like having a definite right side on crocheting.


Have you tried Tunisian crochet. You don't turn the work doing that.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the new course will get you a good job


Me too. Employment consultant actually agreed with me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I remember those injections. I got them daily after I had my hip replacement. It was to prevent blood clots because I was in bed for a while.


I had to give myself those injections in my stomach. I can't remember for how long, but I was very proud of myself for doing it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm pretty sure our dust bunnies have morphed into jackrabbits! :sm12: I really do need to move the bed and do under it.


It's really funny how fast they grow & multiply, darn rabbits????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those condos right there on the Comal is where we had a place on a rental program. I don't swim.... even though we have a pool. It was mandatory that DH went in front of me and future SIL in back and his job was to SAVE me if I popped out of tube..... and going over that seemingly very little fall, so many get caught up and churn under. The end of the ride, past the water park had lots of cabins and we used to stay there before we bought. They run a truck back and forth between the two places all day long. Loved that COLD water... Great memories. It is where DD and SIL went for a week-end and came home engaged!!! The other DD went to Trinity in SA and would call and say "Mom...." She would take a gang down so they could have a BATH instead of showers....


There have been days we would float down, take the bus/truck thingy back up and float back down, just depended on how fast the water was flowing. I always thought it would be wonderful to rent one of those cabins/houses, it's such a lovely area. Thankfully I've never come out of the tube, but it's always a serious possibility. 
LOL That's a great place to get engaged. Can't say I blame DD for wanting to go for baths, especially on nice days, what a bath. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cool.... Dre'a has been with AA for almost 30 years, here and in CA. She was really enjoying doing the international starting about 18 months ago, but is sticking a little closer to home with turns right now. I've never been on a double decker. (Dad flew and we always had a little plane when I was growing up)


They certainly do get a lot of travel in, and see some lovely places. Marla's sister will be retiring in the next 5 or so years I think, then she'll probably fly private planes I imagine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Guess you wondered what Jynx was up to medication and heroin in the same sentence! As well as good laughs from mistakes in the posts I sometimes get a great laugh from my reading of them as well.


LOL! It certainly does keep things entertaining.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It looks like rabbits are popular on here at present, with Easter not far away, here are some of my baby, child, quilts I've made a few years ago.


They are so adorable!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I learned to knit by knitting squares , not that small though ????.i knit every stitch pattern I could find from knit to lace to cable stitches had that many in the end I made 5 large double bed size afghans , knit strips as borders and sewed altogether then backed them . Gave them to sons and friends who all still have them


That is a wonderful way to learn new stitch patterns, swatch (which I hate) and come out with something useful.. It is also a wonderful stash buster. I did the same thing with larger squares to learn and teach all different crochet patterns. Now that I think of it, I need to pull that out. I like the idea of a backing, some additional warmth and hide my not always perfect seaming!)

On the other subject, our pharmacies are also electronic for the most part. I use mail order and they even keep track of when to resend. I can have home delivery from drug store as well. The hospitals are electronic, but we have so many, each group has it's own system and does not share outside the group. I always pick up a copy of any discs so I can go to any Dr. and have the actual film available for him. Ther is still a lot of redundancy in the system. I fill out the same paperwork, even when going to ahospital that has all that info. It is also law to update Dr. office records once a year... but that is usually a much abbreviated form.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are so adorable!


Thank you KayeJo. Early evening here and it's pouring with rain, just lost tv signal, so on the KP instead. Some flooding has occurred round the city too.
A wild night ahead I think.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. DH has Parkinson's so is very weak at times. Sometimes he can pull himself up using whatever is handy but last night he couldn't even roll over. I had to help him roll over. He weighs about 300 so there is no way I can really help him up. We tried in home nursing and they were no help. Took his blood pressure and weight every day but wouldn't help with a shower. What worries me the most is we just bought the double-wide mobile home we are living in and it is not paid for. If I would have to put him in a home, I couldn't afford to live here and would like have to move to something like assisted living myself and that just turns me off. I like the privacy and room of our home so want to take care of DH as long as I can. I do have housekeeping help and get the yard mowed so I am OK there. By the way, my son is a fireman/paramedic but when the firemen come it takes 3 or 4 of them to pick up DH. I leave him for as short a time as I can and sometimes get one of the grandchildren to come sit with him when I know I will be out a long time. This situation is really hard on his pride. I try very hard to keep his life dignified and don't really do a very good job at it.
> By the way, DH always uses a walker and sometimes his electric wheel chair. We don't have a way to carry the chair with our van yet so he is still pretty much limited to home. The wheelchair lift is on the calendar for Wednesday of this week. Son-in-law is taking me shopping. He knows about cars and such things so will be a big help.


You are doing a terrific job. I think protecting one's dignity is very important but the patient must also be realistic and what is feasible. I was most unhappy with some of the home health care places I interviewed but there are some that do everything. I can understand your frustration. My Dad was not quite that size, but my mom is TINY. No way could she really assist him with much of anything. He was a paramedic, but mom about passes out at the sight of blood.... so she could not handle wounds either.

If something happens to one of us, I am not sure the other could afford to keep our home, even though it has been paid off for some time. Taxes, upkeep, slimmer income. It is a constant concern and I like my privacy and my own time schedule as well. When we did move mom to a residential facility, it was lovely, large apartment and all that but Dad had left her well provided for and so the money was not an issue. As prices rise, I doubt we could do it if wanted. This growing old is not for faint of heart.

Good that your son is knowledgeable and that the family does pitch in. Maybe one of the grands could set up a weekly card game, TV shared movie or some other entertainment date so he could see it as a real visit and you could get your errands run. I know you will work it out, but I also know you have sleepless nights worrying. Hang in there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> The horse drawing will only be pencil. That is challenging enough for him. He is on target to get it done for a disabled artist competition in May. Voting takes place on Facebook so I will be letting people know when they can vote.


Please do, we will want to stuff the ballot box.... ( I was skimming to fast and mistook the iris for a drawing but waited too long to edit comment.....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't realise how easy the slippery slope to crime is first it was patterns and today bacon.
> Went shopping this morning thought I had emptied the trolley, till I went to move the bags and saw a packet of bacon still in the trolley couldn't back up quick enough to put it with the rest of the shopping to pay . Sue the checkout lady said I've never seen you move so quick Definitely not cut out to be a criminal ????


Set off on a life of crime are we.... Guess we had better start figuring how to smuggle yarn and needles in to you when they throw you in the pokey! Tsk, Tsk...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you KayeJo. Early evening here and it's pouring with rain, just lost tv signal, so on the KP instead. Some flooding has occurred round the city too.
> A wild night ahead I think.


I hope you don't have flooding, is this the same storm Australia got?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, the offset method--I figured you already knew that one. When I do the scrappy ones with squares (I rarely get strips with leftovers), I stack them in order and have to check and recheck. I lay the rows on the floor and just pick up two at a time to sew them together. When I found my star quilt (missing its diagram, and you may have seen that on Facebook), I had a giant floor puzzle to work out, so that was a real adventure. I *think* I have all the planned tops done, but loads of quilting to do. I've considered tying some so they'll be finished and can be donated but of course other projects get in the way. :sm23:


I've thought of hanging a large flannel sheet for placement but, even in my large room, no more wall space. I try to pick up in an orderly stack fashion to sew but still manage to mess up on occasion and I do fix it if I catch it but hate ripping..... I rarely get strips left over either but I did have agood stash of them to make a couple log cabin tops that I will machine quilt and back with denim for the kid's cars. I have been doing the raggedy edged flannels for Linus and that saves all the quilting. I free hand a design when I sandwich the squares and then join. SO easy. I might as well tie some. I baste all layers together before I hand quilt and use the tie method but without cutting the string and tieing and Lord knows there is enough yarn around here....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Set off on a life of crime are we.... Guess we had better start figuring how to smuggle yarn and needles in to you when they throw you in the pokey! Tsk, Tsk...


????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't have that one (want one!) but do have the triangle and not sure what else. I haven't looked in that drawer for ages. I was thinking last night I should inventory in there, too. I know I have some straight knitting needles in there I'll probably never knit with again (want to make a mobile with them but should just donate somewhere). I desperately need to sharpen or replace my rotary cutter blades.


I bought one of those round gizmos to sharpen. I must not do it right as not too effective. I sure do look for sales on blades though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just came in from taking the dog out, I always go with her, just in case there's a skunk around. Not a living thing out tonight????They are all in hiding, it's snowing & blowing & wild out there. Wonder if Iwill be able to get to the road in the morning. Good thing the tractor is plugged in. 
I was sewing away on the moccasins this evening & broke my last glovers needle????????I hope they have some in the hardware store in town, I'd like to get them done. If not I will have to get them in Lloydminster on Wednesday when I go for my eye exam, I finally remembered to make an appointment. I sure hope this storm gets blown out before then, it's supposed to continue tomorrow & get cold,-30 for several nights after that, not very warm in the days either. Good thing DSs cows don't start calving for another month


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, you are amazing, I can't imagine making enough knitted squares for 1 blanket, never mind 5???? Hope your DH is feeling better & you got to your appointment.
> 
> Jynx, I've done appliqué with the dryer sheets, it sure works better than trying to turn in raw edges but I also learned not to try to iron those sheets before use????What a mess I had to clean off the iron, now I flatten them with the phone books????
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I bought one of those round gizmos to sharpen. I must not do it right as not too effective. I sure do look for sales on blades though.


Our quilt club bought one, I haven't sharpened any yet but one of the ladies said it doesn't sharpen them if there are any nicks in the blade


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie, I use already used sheets and have never had a problem with ironing them. I do have some plastic sheets to place over ironing sticky things, but don't need them when they've been through the wash.. I would probably make a mess with the fusible interfacing, forgetting to cover it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Dawn and she's home. No new health issues; probably still effects of mono and doing too much too soon. She's going to do 1/2 days and then Spring Break so that should give her some time to rest.


YEH, and I know she does too much too soon. Much as she loves seeing those babies, those visits need to be a little shorter or spent napping with grandma... Good cuddles AND rest!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't realise how easy the slippery slope to crime is first it was patterns and today bacon.
> Went shopping this morning thought I had emptied the trolley, till I went to move the bags and saw a packet of bacon still in the trolley couldn't back up quick enough to put it with the rest of the shopping to pay . Sue the checkout lady said I've never seen you move so quick Definitely not cut out to be a criminal ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


Now that was excessive...... Bet you sleep like a log tonight! I, on the other hand, broke my promise to self. After staying up until 5:30 this morning, I was jarred awake by phone alarm at 7 and phone call at 8. Those triggered a dull headache. The day was cold, grey and depressing so did not get walk in and did not get a room straightened. I did try to pull yarn for a project and could not make a good decision. Side hurt and waited too long to do something about that .... so.... lost day. I did wait until after midnight to get on here though..... It is officially a new day, I'll have to do two rooms tomorrow. DH is going to OK, right past one of my favorite yarn stores so, IF I"M GOOD tomorrow, I may go with him on Thurs, A long ride to knit, new yarn.. that is a goal worth shooting for.

You have already earned a ""no work" day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I fully intended to catch up, but have been reading all evening and still am only up to page 50! I will make it eventually. As for knitting, I have gone to the other end of the age scale, after the baby shawl, and am making a 'twiddlemuff' a knitted tube with a variety of textures and colours, as well as added bits, such as buttons, which is used by dementia patients to keep their hands warm and busy. The knitting part was easy and quick, and has used up lots of oddments from my stash. Making it up and sewing on the decorative elements will probably take almost as long.
> 
> Back to catching up, then an early night I think!
> 
> Good night, everyone.


Twiddlemuff is a new one on me. Sounds good though and I have such a stash of odds and ends for decoration. Wonder if they are used around here....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the update on Dawn. Glad she is home and doing better.


From me too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you don't have flooding, is this the same storm Australia got?


I think it could be the remnants of it, very humid tonight and possible thunder etc next day or two, along with downpours.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> JESSICA'S PISTACHIO OAT SQUARES
> VEGAN / GLUTEN FREE / SNACK
> 
> Authors: Jeanine and Jack: |Love&Lemons.com
> ...


Great recipes and Gerry loves pistachios. Must try after next shopping trip. Sorry you have sleep all messed up. I sympathize as I currently have days and nights reversed and need to start a slow plan to correct. Maybe just stay up all night once to assure getting to bed early the next night. Feel better. Some sunshine might help....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have few things from the kids school days.
> DS2 made a drawing at school & his teacher said it wasn't good enough to enter in the fair, he was quite upset so we entered it anyway, it got first prize so I framed it for him. I think he was in grade 3 then & that particular teacher had a real hate on for boys. I think karma is a bitch because she now has 4 boys, no girls????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just got a pm asking about my lifeline. i thought i would answer here - maybe others are interested.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=lifeline&oq=lifeline&aqs=chrome..69i57.1607j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> i love my lifeline. i wear it around my neck. it is waterproof so you can wear it in the shower or swimming. to call in you just press the button on the little thing that hangs around your neck - they are fairly quick to answer. you can even be outside and use it. i used to spend a lot of time out in the barn with the animals and heidi insisted i get one just because it gave her peace of mind when i was in the barn or here alone. and i have used it several times - and the ambulance arrived pretty quick. it costs me $25/month - i realize that is not pocket change - but i think the peace of mind you get with it is worth the cost. there are quite a few companies that do this as you will see if you click on the URL above.


Good info, I want mom to wear one because a fall would not let her reach the emergency cord in her room. I have a friend whose son takes care of her and his inlaws, all living on the same compund and they have a closed circuit sytem that calls him directly. Definitely worth the price, if only used once. It could be the one time that saves a life.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I fixed breakfast for supper tonight as that's what he asked for. Tomorrow we'll stay home, skipping breakfast out, and I'll start work earlier. Wednesday is the stress test, finally (we hope!). After that, who knows? I'll pack plenty of knitting, just in case!
> 
> I'm doing a little more research into some quilting rulers. I really do want some better tools. Be back later. Hugs!


When I did a real stress test, they had to sandpaper my skin to get the darn probes to stick. The last one was nuclear. Seems a cheater's way, but easy. Good Luck... and do take knitting. The nuclear takes awhile, mostly sitting and waiting...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> See if you can get a hoyer lift (sp is probably wrong.) My niece had one. It rolled and the legs were wide and went on each side of her. It had a sling that went under her and attached to the lift. It had a lever to raise and lower it. Took the stress of her mom's back. So sorry that this is adding to your worries about DH.
> 
> Kathy


Someone on my NextDoor site is selling one of those and so much other equipment. She must have been caring for someone. There are some great aides and some may be medicare covered if Dr. orders them. We even have an organization in town that lends some of the simpler things out to those needing them. Worth checking out.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yesterday when DD came over she noticed a bad place on Bailey's rear paw. So today we went to see the vet. It was time for his shots, so took care of that as well. He had been shaking his head, so an ear infection was confirmed. The dr. thinks some of it could be allergies. The place on his paw is a cyst. They couldn't do anything to it since he has the ear infection. Got meds and heart worm chews and will go back next week if the cyst hasn't shrunk. I'll probably take him in anyway, unless it is totally gone. The shots have made him very tired so I have had a quiet evening!


Poor baby.... Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Can understand, have similar issues, especially when I was stock on hospital for a month. Everyday was given a needle in belly, can't remember what it was for now, but can remember talking each and every nurse through the best way to give it to me. I am not a pin cushion to be stabbed. Lift pinch of skin, slide needle on gently, inject fliud and smoothly remove. Much less painful.


That was the Warfarin for blood clotting and one I dreaded every morning.... It is tiny but stings. YOu would think all the walking I do in the hospital it would eliminate that but no... it is standard. Also the air pressure sox... They have improved and do feel good but having to undo every time I get up is a hassle. Still, most of the nurses are good, but you sure don't get service like the old days. I never get help with washing hair or bathing. They also have this deal where a nurse sits outside door and has glass to look into two rooms and do her computer work. That is well and good until they decide to visit each other and get loud. I kind of like the old nurses station instead. A little privacy in the hospital is a good thing....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> In desperation and as I hate turning at end of row, I taught myself basic stitches with off hand. Sometimes it is noticed when I have swapped hands, and I do like having a definite right side on crocheting.


I have done that to help in teaching others since I am left-handed. I can do it but it is painful to watch.... All thumbs and slow. Good for you! I do knit backwards for those short row things at times and a little better at that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I bought some raisins yesterday. Now just have to remember to eat them but my appetite is gone for the moment...
> My son cut his finger and got a bad infection. He could have just told me! But noooo, he sent me a picture. It gave me a physical pain! It always does when one of my kids gets hurt. Ugh. He should be OK, though it's awful right now. Talk about wanting kids not to share!


YUCK... Sharing is overrated!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I lived on ginger beer and ginger ale and chicken noodle soup with the last nasty I caught. Glad I had already had the flu needle for the year a few weeks beforehand as it certainly lessened the impact. Caught from friends upstairs when o lived below. Hoping it will be a long time before I catch anything like that again


Love ginger beer.... Hate being sick.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I had to give myself those injections in my stomach. I can't remember for how long, but I was very proud of myself for doing it!


WOW.... I'm impressed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They certainly do get a lot of travel in, and see some lovely places. Marla's sister will be retiring in the next 5 or so years I think, then she'll probably fly private planes I imagine.


They do see some wonderful sites and I like that we get some pretty nice gifts from some of the excellent shopping outlets..... Mexican vanilla, alpaca shawls and designer bags from France for the girls. I'm not into designer but love my sheep sox.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in from taking the dog out, I always go with her, just in case there's a skunk around. Not a living thing out tonight????They are all in hiding, it's snowing & blowing & wild out there. Wonder if Iwill be able to get to the road in the morning. Good thing the tractor is plugged in.
> I was sewing away on the moccasins this evening & broke my last glovers needle????????I hope they have some in the hardware store in town, I'd like to get them done. If not I will have to get them in Lloydminster on Wednesday when I go for my eye exam, I finally remembered to make an appointment. I sure hope this storm gets blown out before then, it's supposed to continue tomorrow & get cold,-30 for several nights after that, not very warm in the days either. Good thing DSs cows don't start calving for another month


BRRRRRRR.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


Wow you must be exhausted! :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, 1:30 AM. I'm caught up and not tired. NOW I'm in the mood to clean but don't dare wake the sleeping bear. He had a hard day and a not wonderful ear check so needs to not be disturbed. Maybe I could iron? Not in the mood... I want to pick up and dust and that sort of thing. Oh well. Maybe quick look at the Digest and a sleeping pill. I do want to get something done tomorrow, even if it is wrong... (Start with paying bills... seems the postman didn't want to get out his car when box was blocked by city so a couple are late in being delivered. See you all tomorrow....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You were really on a mission! You deserve a good rest


Had to be it was long overdue . Going to do bathrooms today


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Itch went - must have been my imagination!


Good to hear! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have few things from the kids school days.
> DS2 made a drawing at school & his teacher said it wasn't good enough to enter in the fair, he was quite upset so we entered it anyway, it got first prize so I framed it for him. I think he was in grade 3 then & that particular teacher had a real hate on for boys. I think karma is a bitch because she now has 4 boys, no girls????


I love that type of karma! So glad that you didnt listen to her and entered it after all. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i just got a pm asking about my lifeline. i thought i would answer here - maybe others are interested.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=lifeline&oq=lifeline&aqs=chrome..69i57.1607j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> i love my lifeline. i wear it around my neck. it is waterproof so you can wear it in the shower or swimming. to call in you just press the button on the little thing that hangs around your neck - they are fairly quick to answer. you can even be outside and use it. i used to spend a lot of time out in the barn with the animals and heidi insisted i get one just because it gave her peace of mind when i was in the barn or here alone. and i have used it several times - and the ambulance arrived pretty quick. it costs me $25/month - i realize that is not pocket change - but i think the peace of mind you get with it is worth the cost. there are quite a few companies that do this as you will see if you click on the URL above.


They are an excellent idea, my mum had one before she needed to go into care. She used it 3 times over the years to need an ambulance. It was brilliant, each time they called me also to let me know.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i just got a pm asking about my lifeline. i thought i would answer here - maybe others are interested.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=lifeline&oq=lifeline&aqs=chrome..69i57.1607j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> i love my lifeline. i wear it around my neck. it is waterproof so you can wear it in the shower or swimming. to call in you just press the button on the little thing that hangs around your neck - they are fairly quick to answer. you can even be outside and use it. i used to spend a lot of time out in the barn with the animals and heidi insisted i get one just because it gave her peace of mind when i was in the barn or here alone. and i have used it several times - and the ambulance arrived pretty quick. it costs me $25/month - i realize that is not pocket change - but i think the peace of mind you get with it is worth the cost. there are quite a few companies that do this as you will see if you click on the URL above.


That is a good thing to have , here they have something similar if you live in warden controlled houses or apartments , the living spaces all have red pull cords in each room and the residents have what you call a lifeline to go round there neck, if a person pulls the cord or presses the button the warden will call them through a tannoy system , if warden gets no reply an ambulance is sent . I'm not sure whether it's free or if they pay a small amount in with the rent


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> Have you tried Tunisian crochet. You don't turn the work doing that.


Yes, but like the thinner work as well. I find Tunisian very thick


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope the new course will get you a good job


Sure hope so


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My son has been working in traffic control (holding the slow/stop sign at road construction sites). Since construction seems to be always going on, it seems a good choice! I hope the class brings you good results.


Yes, one industry that is always looking for people


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry about that Sonja. Sounds like you've overworked yourself too. Please be careful.


I did have a few kinks in my back and knee but all gone this morning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Can you come here and do mine please?


Have mop will travel :sm02: . Think mishka thought I was going to clean her, she took one look and went and laid under the table


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have few things from the kids school days.
> DS2 made a drawing at school & his teacher said it wasn't good enough to enter in the fair, he was quite upset so we entered it anyway, it got first prize so I framed it for him. I think he was in grade 3 then & that particular teacher had a real hate on for boys. I think karma is a bitch because she now has 4 boys, no girls????


Oh those poor boys , my mother had 7 children 4 girls and 3 boys but wanted all boys


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you KayeJo. Early evening here and it's pouring with rain, just lost tv signal, so on the KP instead. Some flooding has occurred round the city too.
> A wild night ahead I think.


Hope everything settled down without to much damage . Woke up here to a beautiful blue sky morning not a single cloud to be seen, not cold either definitely a spring morning


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't realise how easy the slippery slope to crime is first it was patterns and today bacon.
> Went shopping this morning thought I had emptied the trolley, till I went to move the bags and saw a packet of bacon still in the trolley couldn't back up quick enough to put it with the rest of the shopping to pay . Sue the checkout lady said I've never seen you move so quick Definitely not cut out to be a criminal ????


You sure seem to want to go to jail :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> When others win he is happy for them and just tries again the next time. I admire his attitude and outlook on life. I also agree that he is a wonderful artist.


What an inspiration Matthew is, not only to other young artists but to all of us on here. His outlook on life is wonderful and that is due, in no small part, to you Mary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a nasty experience back when I was studying at Uni, around 2,000 AD, I was about 54 at the time so very much an older student, I had picked up a box of Sushi for my lunch, paid for it, and was sitting down to enjoy it, when one of the staff accused me of Shop Lifting. Technically they were in the wrong because I had not left the premises- and secondly I had picked up only one box, not the two as I was being accused. It was most embarrassing- I had to empty out all my bags to prove to them that I was not secreting a second box. I did eventually get an apology (verbal) from them. But it took a long time before I felt comfortable in that particular cafe again. Good thing I had a choice.


Maryanne had the same thing happen at her local chemist- they honed here and told her to come with it. So she went back with her medications thinking they had done something wrong with them. Made her feel terrible- David had to intervene becuase they didn't believe her and then they looked at the videos and said it was someone else! And she didn't go back there until they changed hands. They did apologise and give her something but it still left the horrid feeling.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in from taking the dog out, I always go with her, just in case there's a skunk around. Not a living thing out tonight????They are all in hiding, it's snowing & blowing & wild out there. Wonder if Iwill be able to get to the road in the morning. Good thing the tractor is plugged in.
> I was sewing away on the moccasins this evening & broke my last glovers needle????????I hope they have some in the hardware store in town, I'd like to get them done. If not I will have to get them in Lloydminster on Wednesday when I go for my eye exam, I finally remembered to make an appointment. I sure hope this storm gets blown out before then, it's supposed to continue tomorrow & get cold,-30 for several nights after that, not very warm in the days either. Good thing DSs cows don't start calving for another month


Sounds like nasty weather ,the animals have the right idea , hope you make it to your eye exam and that none of the calves decide to come early


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you KayeJo. Early evening here and it's pouring with rain, just lost tv signal, so on the KP instead. Some flooding has occurred round the city too.
> A wild night ahead I think.


Oh dear hope it wasnt too wild a night Fan and Julie.

We havent had rain here for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that was excessive...... Bet you sleep like a log tonight! I, on the other hand, broke my promise to self. After staying up until 5:30 this morning, I was jarred awake by phone alarm at 7 and phone call at 8. Those triggered a dull headache. The day was cold, grey and depressing so did not get walk in and did not get a room straightened. I did try to pull yarn for a project and could not make a good decision. Side hurt and waited too long to do something about that .... so.... lost day. I did wait until after midnight to get on here though..... It is officially a new day, I'll have to do two rooms tomorrow. DH is going to OK, right past one of my favorite yarn stores so, IF I"M GOOD tomorrow, I may go with him on Thurs, A long ride to knit, new yarn.. that is a goal worth shooting for.
> 
> You have already earned a ""no work" day.


Hate those kind of headaches the seem to stay for ages. Hope you get to your favourite yarn store


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i just got a pm asking about my lifeline. i thought i would answer here - maybe others are interested.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=lifeline&oq=lifeline&aqs=chrome..69i57.1607j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Twiddlemuff is a new one on me. Sounds good though and I have such a stash of odds and ends for decoration. Wonder if they are used around here....


They are very popular here , used by patients with dementia in hospitals and care homes , our knitting group makes them


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are very popular here , used by patients with dementia in hospitals and care homes , our knitting group makes them


My mother has memory loss and dementia. I would love to make her one and include some of her handspun yarn, I'm going to do a search.. Thanks..... (I rarely get headaches. When I do, they tend to be cluster headaches. The jarring phone when sleeping, twice, just didn't set a good start to the day. I feel much better now but am going to take a pain pill to insure a restful night's sleep so I will, hopefully, function better in the morning. Not as energetic as you, mind you, but functioning.
Bathrooms on my list... they are small!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Playing another cricket test in India. The first three days we were in reasonable control but now look almost certain to lose.

We have now lost. A game we shouldn't have lost.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> The card is a good idea. I often wonder why they enter all your info into the computer and then when you go the next time, you have to do it all over again. What's the point if they don't save it! :sm14:


Some is needed to check info is up to date. And if the notes are only for one hospital no knowing what may have happened somewhere else- but yes I have often wondered why I am asking the questions yet again. But then again it is amazing how often something else comes out no matter how many times the same questions are asked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne had the same thing happen at her local chemist- they honed here and told her to come with it. So she went back with her medications thinking they had done something wrong with them. Made her feel terrible- David had to intervene becuase they didn't believe her and then they looked at the videos and said it was someone else! And she didn't go back there until they changed hands. They did apologise and give her something but it still left the horrid feeling.


It does leave a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear hope it wasnt too wild a night Fan and Julie.
> 
> We havent had rain here for weeks and weeks.


It is wet, but not too bad!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Dawn and she's home. No new health issues; probably still effects of mono and doing too much too soon. She's going to do 1/2 days and then Spring Break so that should give her some time to rest.


Thats a relief- hopefully she will rest.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


Sounds exhausting. I assume that means DH is still not feeling well?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I fully intended to catch up, but have been reading all evening and still am only up to page 50! I will make it eventually. As for knitting, I have gone to the other end of the age scale, after the baby shawl, and am making a 'twiddlemuff' a knitted tube with a variety of textures and colours, as well as added bits, such as buttons, which is used by dementia patients to keep their hands warm and busy. The knitting part was easy and quick, and has used up lots of oddments from my stash. Making it up and sewing on the decorative elements will probably take almost as long.
> 
> Back to catching up, then an early night I think!
> 
> Good night, everyone.


It's the decorative part I'm not sure I will do too well. The knitting would be a breeze. 
Someone was telling me recently that some people do twiddle lap rugs. And suggested adding a little doll to these attached with a cord (not likely to get a small enough one for the muffs).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Itch went - must have been my imagination!


Imagination is very good with things like that. Jus task anyone who has to clean a head with head lice or a body with lice. Even before you start you are itching! In fact I am itching just typing about it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have few things from the kids school days.
> DS2 made a drawing at school & his teacher said it wasn't good enough to enter in the fair, he was quite upset so we entered it anyway, it got first prize so I framed it for him. I think he was in grade 3 then & that particular teacher had a real hate on for boys. I think karma is a bitch because she now has 4 boys, no girls????


Good on you for entering it anyway.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Please do, we will want to stuff the ballot box.... ( I was skimming to fast and mistook the iris for a drawing but waited too long to edit comment.....)


It is only 1 vote per person but you can encourage adult friends and family to vote as well. The top 2 Facebook votes are winners as well as 1 winner from ceo vote and 1 winner from judges panel. Matthew was only 3 votes away from 3rd place in the Facebook voting last year. So he finished in 6th place overall out of 101 artists.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's the decorative part I'm not sure I will do too well. The knitting would be a breeze.
> Someone was telling me recently that some people do twiddle lap rugs. And suggested adding a little doll to these attached with a cord (not likely to get a small enough one for the muffs).


I have heard some talk of the twiddle lap rugs as well. What about a little knitted doll to put in a pocket that would knitted on to the rug? And you know those taggie squares for babies that you can get? With the different textured ribbon tags? They would probably be good for touching and feeling. I just had a quick look on google..... twiddle blanket..... heaps and heaps of pictures and ideas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Can understand, have similar issues, especially when I was stock on hospital for a month. Everyday was given a needle in belly, can't remember what it was for now, but can remember talking each and every nurse through the best way to give it to me. I am not a pin cushion to be stabbed. Lift pinch of skin, slide needle on gently, inject fliud and smoothly remove. Much less painful.


Stop your blood clotting i would think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you don't have flooding, is this the same storm Australia got?


Going the wrong way. Cyclone Blanche was tracking westerly thus away from NZ.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i just got a pm asking about my lifeline. i thought i would answer here - maybe others are interested.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have heard some talk of the twiddle lap rugs as well. What about a little knitted doll to put in a pocket that would knitted on to the rug? And you know those taggie squares for babies that you can get? With the different textured ribbon tags? They would probably be good for touching and feeling. I just had a quick look on google..... twiddle blanket..... heaps and heaps of pictures and ideas.


As long as the person didn't get and wander I think they would really good. Afterall so many sit there and twist the blanket on their lap having all the extra bits can't be anything other than good for them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> So good to hear that Dawn is out of the hospital with no new issues. Every day, I am thankful for my health.


Agreed, Pam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


Good job, Sonja! Now put your feet up!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> The corn are pretty smart, how else could they be kernels (colonels). But, they're probably going to be eaten with the chili.


Oh you guys! You make me laugh!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Gage was home today. So I will definitely do my best to get caught up between tonight and tomorrow. ☺


Hope you two had a happy day!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja I need to do the same kind of deep cleaning in our bedroom. Full of dust and clutter and baskets of clothes to be folded. I just hate folding laundry.


Gwen, I fold mine as it comes out of the dryer so I don't have to look at it later! Folding laundry and making beds are those tasks that I just don't enjoy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> I haven't found these beautiful quilts yet. I am reading sporadically right now.
> 
> Matthew is certainly a winner in my eyes as well. I do love that he appreciates all of the artists and the efforts that they put into their art. I remember going to the first competition and I would see scribbles of crayon on a paper and framed. Matthew spoke well of that art piece and explained it was hand on hand art. Some of the disabilities are so severe that the artist is completely wheel chair bound and need assistance with everything they do. It is a pleasure to see them get dressed up and enjoy the reception that is meant for them also. Every one of the artists have struggles to overcome in their day to day living and art gives an opportunity to enjoy life.


Mary it is so awesome that these artists have a chance to learn to express their talents!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pammie1234 said:


> Yesterday when DD came over she noticed a bad place on Bailey's rear paw. So today we went to see the vet. It was time for his shots, so took care of that as well. He had been shaking his head, so an ear infection was confirmed. The dr. thinks some of it could be allergies. The place on his paw is a cyst. They couldn't do anything to it since he has the ear infection. Got meds and heart worm chews and will go back next week if the cyst hasn't shrunk. I'll probably take him in anyway, unless it is totally gone. The shots have made him very tired so I have had a quiet evening!


Aww poor Bailey. I am glad the vet could help. Our dog has frequent ear issues that the vet says is due to alleries. We were given a salve to put in as needed which seems to work well. It is called Mometamax drops, and we have an ear cleanser called Malacetic Ultra Otic cleanser - both by prescription, and works so well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Thank you KayeJo. Early evening here and it's pouring with rain, just lost tv signal, so on the KP instead. Some flooding has occurred round the city too.
> A wild night ahead I think.


How are things now, Fan? I hope you and Julie weathered the storms.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in from taking the dog out, I always go with her, just in case there's a skunk around. Not a living thing out tonight????They are all in hiding, it's snowing & blowing & wild out there. Wonder if Iwill be able to get to the road in the morning. Good thing the tractor is plugged in.
> I was sewing away on the moccasins this evening & broke my last glovers needle????????I hope they have some in the hardware store in town, I'd like to get them done. If not I will have to get them in Lloydminster on Wednesday when I go for my eye exam, I finally remembered to make an appointment. I sure hope this storm gets blown out before then, it's supposed to continue tomorrow & get cold,-30 for several nights after that, not very warm in the days either. Good thing DSs cows don't start calving for another month


Bonnie that sounds so cold! I am such a wimp...we have temps in the 20's and I'm feeling sorry for myself! You, clearly, are made of sterner stuff!
Sorry about your needle...frustrating when you want to finish. Do you punch holes in the leather before you stitch or just sew as you go?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Imagination is very good with things like that. Jus task anyone who has to clean a head with head lice or a body with lice. Even before you start you are itching! In fact I am itching just typing about it!


Thanks, I'm itching reading about it! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> You sure seem to want to go to jail :sm02:


Three squares a day and all that time to knit...hmmmm...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Three squares a day and all that time to knit...hmmmm...


Not the nicest environment- but put like that...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in from taking the dog out, I always go with her, just in case there's a skunk around. Not a living thing out tonight????They are all in hiding, it's snowing & blowing & wild out there. Wonder if Iwill be able to get to the road in the morning. Good thing the tractor is plugged in.
> I was sewing away on the moccasins this evening & broke my last glovers needle????????I hope they have some in the hardware store in town, I'd like to get them done. If not I will have to get them in Lloydminster on Wednesday when I go for my eye exam, I finally remembered to make an appointment. I sure hope this storm gets blown out before then, it's supposed to continue tomorrow & get cold,-30 for several nights after that, not very warm in the days either. Good thing DSs cows don't start calving for another month


I just saw on the news that you're getting more bad weather. :sm03:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's pouring rain here. After the cold temperatures the last couple of days, today it's 54. I wonder how long this will last.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A few early moments to say hello to everyone. Hope everyone in danger from storms will be safe. 

Fan & Julie, hoping flooding won't affect you. 

Bonnie, oh dear, more winter for you and sounds like a pretty good storm. Hope you are able to get that new needle. So frustrating when that happens.

Rookie, so glad Dawn is out of the hospital. I had missed that she was admitted. Hugs and love to her.

DGD turned 10 last night. She had tears in her eyes as she didn't want to reach her double digits.

Julie, I was just remembering my sister telling me that one of her daughters had the police come as a store had accused her of stealing something of theirs. It was awful and went on for quite a while but they finally had someone who is influential and married into the family use some influence, but she allowed them to search all her things as she knew she hadn't taken anything. There seemed to be no way she could prove she hadn't taken it and the clerk said she had. It is a very small town and Mennonite country so her reputation would have been ruined. I doubt she will ever get over it and I'm sure speaking of it brings it right back like yesterday for you too. Leaves such a bad taste. Perhaps someone else had taken it and the clerk noticed it missing when my niece left even though it was not there before or they had misplaced it themselves, but it truly is an awful experience.

I'm sorry I'm not caught up but thinking of all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not the nicest environment- but put like that...


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
Re: knitting in jail.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had to be it was long overdue . Going to do bathrooms today


Sounds like Spring cleaning has struck. :sm02: Going on here too and it feels so good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> It's pouring rain here. After the cold temperatures the last couple of days, today it's 54. I wonder how long this will last.


Same here. Hoping it is here to stay but if the storm Bonnie is getting is heading this way....... :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like Spring cleaning has struck. :sm02: Going on here too and it feels so good.


Only got one bathroom done today as the weather was so nice I went and cleaned the car inside and out instead , good thing the bins will be getting emptied in the morning no room at all in them


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Only got one bathroom done today as the weather was so nice I went and cleaned the car inside and out instead , good thing the bins will be getting emptied in the morning no room at all in them


Don't you love that feeling? Getting rid of stuff, paring down.

Cannot do that with yarn though - only go out and get more!

Come to think of it, we clean out the stuff to make room for more yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Going the wrong way. Cyclone Blanche was tracking westerly thus away from NZ.


It was/is a deepening low that has come over the Tasman, none the less- and my bedroom has sprung a leak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A few early moments to say hello to everyone. Hope everyone in danger from storms will be safe.
> 
> Fan & Julie, hoping flooding won't affect you.
> 
> ...


It was a long time ago now, Daralene, And because I try to be scrupulously honest I knew I could not be caught out. But it did alter my pathways around the University.
I am sorry for your sister's experience, especially in a tight knit community.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is a good thing to have , here they have something similar if you live in warden controlled houses or apartments , the living spaces all have red pull cords in each room and the residents have what you call a lifeline to go round there neck, if a person pulls the cord or presses the button the warden will call them through a tannoy system , if warden gets no reply an ambulance is sent . I'm not sure whether it's free or if they pay a small amount in with the rent


When I saw warden controlled, I was thinking prison, had to re read????????
My stepdad had lifecall when he was still in his house, sure give peace of mind to the family. He used it several times


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maryanne had the same thing happen at her local chemist- they honed here and told her to come with it. So she went back with her medications thinking they had done something wrong with them. Made her feel terrible- David had to intervene becuase they didn't believe her and then they looked at the videos and said it was someone else! And she didn't go back there until they changed hands. They did apologise and give her something but it still left the horrid feeling.


Maybe. They should have looked at the video before accusing her???? I wouldn't go back either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like nasty weather ,the animals have the right idea , hope you make it to your eye exam and that none of the calves decide to come early


Still wild out there this morning, not snowing at the moment but "blowing a Hooley" as,Kate would say. Big drifts around the house but I haven't been out. Most of the southern 1/2 of the province is under a blizzard warning & the TransCanada highway is even closed by the Manitoba border
Many of the neighbors are getting calves right now, I'm sure there are a few little ones shivering


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i just got a pm asking about my lifeline. i thought i would answer here - maybe others are interested.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still wild out there this morning, not snowing at the moment but "blowing a Hooley" as,Kate would say. Big drifts around the house but I haven't been out. Most of the southern 1/2 of the province is under a blizzard warning & the TransCanada highway is even closed by the Manitoba border
> Many of the neighbors are getting calves right now, I'm sure there are a few little ones shivering


It is so hard to get calving/lambing in good weather! I guess you could have intense cold for some time yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Imagination is very good with things like that. Jus task anyone who has to clean a head with head lice or a body with lice. Even before you start you are itching! In fact I am itching just typing about it!


& im itching just reading about it????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I give myself a injection every week for RA; doesn't hurt at all. Rotate between arms, legs & stomach.


pammie1234 said:


> I had to give myself those injections in my stomach. I can't remember for how long, but I was very proud of myself for doing it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Gwen, I fold mine as it comes out of the dryer so I don't have to look at it later! Folding laundry and making beds are those tasks that I just don't enjoy!


I usually fold mine soon as the dryer is done, I hate ironing so if I get things quickly, less of that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Bonnie that sounds so cold! I am such a wimp...we have temps in the 20's and I'm feeling sorry for myself! You, clearly, are made of sterner stuff!
> Sorry about your needle...frustrating when you want to finish. Do you punch holes in the leather before you stitch or just sew as you go?


I just sew as I go, usually push the needle through with a small scrap of leather.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Only got one bathroom done today as the weather was so nice I went and cleaned the car inside and out instead , good thing the bins will be getting emptied in the morning no room at all in them


You are really on a roll. Those meds must really be putting the spark back in you.. don't overdo it & end up sick again.
How's your DH today?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was/is a deepening low that has come over the Tasman, none the less- and my bedroom has sprung a leak.


Oh,no! Hope your landlord will get that fixed quickly


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Another dreary day in Richardson. A little cool. We have had zero winter here, and I fear that the insects will be plentiful this summer! Bailey seems a little better today. I need to give him his meds and take mine as well. I have started watching a mini-series about Henry the 8th's 6 wives. It is very interesting and educational.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so hard to get calving/lambing in good weather! I guess you could have intense cold for some time yet.


Yes, even I to April we can have it quite cold. 
Most people used to calve in February but now many have changed it to later but can't be too late or it interferes with the field work in spring
DH just got the snowblower going to get the drifts from the back of his truck so he can get out. He also did the deck, must be at least 8". I'm sure he will be plowing once he gets the tractor going


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pam, hope the meds help Bailey soon.

Jynx, hope the headache goes away & you get to the yarn shop.. 

I keep thinking I should make one of those twiddlemuffs & see if the local nursing home likes them. I have some odds of strange yarns & that would be a good way to get rid of them
Well, I'm caught up so better get moving


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot again


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished the monster longies for Suraya. Need to add the face. 

Going to start reading this week's tea party and do my best to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh,no! Hope your landlord will get that fixed quickly


I'll be attempting to contact him as soon as we reach a civilised hour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, even I to April we can have it quite cold.
> Most people used to calve in February but now many have changed it to later but can't be too late or it interferes with the field work in spring
> DH just got the snowblower going to get the drifts from the back of his truck so he can get out. He also did the deck, must be at least 8". I'm sure he will be plowing once he gets the tractor going


I am so glad Pop didn't take us somewhere cold! But then I'm also glad he didn't take us to Australia. At least with Auckland it is just the rain in recent years- although we did have a bad storm/tornado about 3 or 4 years back near Albany to the north when a building under construction collapsed and two workers were killed. And then it did flood here the day I flew to Paraparaumu to stay with Gerry golly was that 18 months ago?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the monster longies for Suraya. Need to add the face.
> 
> Going to start reading this week's tea party and do my best to catch up.


Your knitting is very even, Mel- love the girly colours!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Same here. Hoping it is here to stay but if the storm Bonnie is getting is heading this way....... :sm06:


I sure hope not but it's supposed to get colder by the weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was/is a deepening low that has come over the Tasman, none the less- and my bedroom has sprung a leak.


Sorry about the leak. Hope your landlord fixes it right away before too much damage is done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A few early moments to say hello to everyone. Hope everyone in danger from storms will be safe.
> 
> Fan & Julie, hoping flooding won't affect you.
> 
> ...


That was an awful experience for your niece. Something so very difficult to get over.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still wild out there this morning, not snowing at the moment but "blowing a Hooley" as,Kate would say. Big drifts around the house but I haven't been out. Most of the southern 1/2 of the province is under a blizzard warning & the TransCanada highway is even closed by the Manitoba border
> Many of the neighbors are getting calves right now, I'm sure there are a few little ones shivering


That's not good, Bonnie. I hope you stayed hunkered down and keep warm. Poor little calves.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I give myself a injection every week for RA; doesn't hurt at all. Rotate between arms, legs & stomach.


You're better than me. I absolutely hate needles. I don't even have needles at the dentist if I can avoid it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The sun is shining! Beautiful spring day!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the monster longies for Suraya. Need to add the face.
> 
> Going to start reading this week's tea party and do my best to catch up.


Another nice Longie. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I went for my ultra sound on my shoulder this morning. The techie wouldn't give me any details but said my dr. would have the results in a couple of days. She did ask me if he had recommended an MRI but he didn't. We'll see what he has to say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorry about the leak. Hope your landlord fixes it right away before too much damage is done.


On past performance that is a bit of a forlorn hope, sadly, Liz!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> A few early moments to say hello to everyone. Hope everyone in danger from storms will be safe.
> 
> Fan & Julie, hoping flooding won't affect you.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to congratulate you on the weight loss! That is a magnificent achievement! Between you, and the very nice weather we are having here at the moment, I am feeling really inspired to do something about my weight. If I could get rid of half what you have, I would be more than happy. In fact, 15 pounds would put me safely out of the 'overweight ' BMI category. Even that felt overwhelming, but when I think what you have managed to lose, I really think I have no excuse not to make the effort. How long did it take? It sounds as if you have been working your way towards your target for some time now.

As I said, the weather has been very pleasant the last couple of days. Yesterday, I sowed the first vegetable seeds in my new raised bed - lettuce, spring onion (scallions?), carrot and radish. I have some seedlings that I have raised indoors, mostly flowers and herbs, but also some tomatoes. Far too early to put those outside yet, but it does begin to feel as if winter is behind us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I bought one of those round gizmos to sharpen. I must not do it right as not too effective. I sure do look for sales on blades though.


I have one also, and it worked great until it didn't. I got to looking at it and realized it's worn down on the sandpaper part from so many uses--I only have the one size blade (it might work again on larger blades but I have no use for those, nor a handle for them). It's time to replace blades for sure. They do seem to be a little less expensive than they used to be (I haven't bought one in years). I found my Mary Sue's Triangle Ruler, the one that is shaped like a kite (had wondered where that went) but can't find my cutting mat! Most likely I need a new one anyhow (that one is at least 15 years old and well used). I think I've settled on a 6 1/2" x 24" cutting ruler--should work for squaring up blocks and cutting sashing and borders. I'll need borders for doing the quilting on a lot of the ones in the box waiting. I do have some fabric suitable for backs so need to get those ready for finishing. I'm thinking that maybe if I make a list as I did with my yarn stash, it might be easier to choose what to work on and what backing I need to get. I'm keeping an eye on sales as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I did a real stress test, they had to sandpaper my skin to get the darn probes to stick. The last one was nuclear. Seems a cheater's way, but easy. Good Luck... and do take knitting. The nuclear takes awhile, mostly sitting and waiting...


This will be the nuclear test, and they've told us to expect to be there at least three and a half hours. It's not our first go-round with heart tests (last time we ended up overnight in the hospital), so I have a good idea what to expect. The hospital has a nice waiting area, at least!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to be it was long overdue . Going to do bathrooms today


DD and I have been discussing when to do spring cleaning in the craft room (it desperately needs it!). It will take a whole day, most likely--just picking up the rug (which requires moving the things sitting on the rug...) and sweeping/mopping the accumulated dust is a big job. I wanted to do it before now but we've been occupied with so many other things lately we haven't had time. :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> On past performance that is a bit of a forlorn hope, sadly, Liz!


 :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie, I just saw a photo of the weather in your area. I feel for you. I can remember those winters .


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This will be the nuclear test, and they've told us to expect to be there at least three and a half hours. It's not our first go-round with heart tests (last time we ended up overnight in the hospital), so I have a good idea what to expect. The hospital has a nice waiting area, at least!


Sending positive thoughts for your tests!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Bonnie, so sorry that your weather is being obnoxious! Take care and stay safe!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mel, you are quite the expert in knitting the longies! I think they are so cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick note to let ya'll know that the browser broke on Sam's computer so he won't be online at all today. Hopefully will be fixed by tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

cute, cute, cute. You sure pick great colors.


gagesmom said:


> Finished the monster longies for Suraya. Need to add the face.
> 
> Going to start reading this week's tea party and do my best to catch up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Gwen, I fold mine as it comes out of the dryer so I don't have to look at it later! Folding laundry and making beds are those tasks that I just don't enjoy!


I guess that's one good thing about having to go to the laundromat--I do need to fold it as it dries to get it all back into the basket, so it's done when I get back to the house!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick note to let ya'll know that the browser broke on Sam's computer so he won't be online at all today. Hopefully will be fixed by tomorrow.


Thanks for letting us know Gwen. Saves us all worrying about him!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Face is done and can't wait to give them to my great niece Suraya ❤

Check in later.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I saw warden controlled, I was thinking prison, had to re read????????
> My stepdad had lifecall when he was still in his house, sure give peace of mind to the family. He used it several times


We have a few different named wardens here , 3 that I know of prison wardens , traffic wardens and wardens who work with the elderly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are really on a roll. Those meds must really be putting the spark back in you.. don't overdo it & end up sick again.
> How's your DH today?


2 bathrooms and car today , tomorrow I will be going to knitting group so will be having a rest from cleaning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pam, hope the meds help Bailey soon.
> 
> Jynx, hope the headache goes away & you get to the yarn shop..
> 
> ...


Lots of places take them here , they are also good for dementia patients who have canulas in as it keeps their hands busy and away from the canula


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll be attempting to contact him as soon as we reach a civilised hour!


Hope you can get it fixed soon Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Face is done and can't wait to give them to my great niece Suraya ❤
> 
> Check in later.????


They are lovely Mel


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anyone have a simple soap making recipe that could be done with children?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm back! i tell you my computer man ron is worth twice is weight in gold. told me how to undo what i had done. sometimes i am my own worst enemy when i get on the computer. i have the many pages to catch up on so i best get busy. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well done matthew - it looks great. i can even see both horses. no flowers here yet mary - did you get rain last night? i think the real storms went north of us. lightning but very little thunder so it was quite a ways away. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew has been adding to his drawing so here is another update.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we love it that you do. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Messed up response to JH..... Yes, I DO carry on and talk too much.... but so glad to be back. Looking forward to seeing you in Ohio.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had our walk. There was a young horse with the two older horses. Fun to feed and pet them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if it was like what they do here it was probably heparin - a blood thinner to keep you from getting blood clots. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Can understand, have similar issues, especially when I was stock on hospital for a month. Everyday was given a needle in belly, can't remember what it was for now, but can remember talking each and every nurse through the best way to give it to me. I am not a pin cushion to be stabbed. Lift pinch of skin, slide needle on gently, inject fliud and smoothly remove. Much less painful.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome back, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope the leak is not above your bed - have you told your landlord? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It was/is a deepening low that has come over the Tasman, none the less- and my bedroom has sprung a leak.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great job melody - really like the color combination. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Finished the monster longies for Suraya. Need to add the face.
> 
> Going to start reading this week's tea party and do my best to catch up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Another dreary day in Richardson. A little cool. We have had zero winter here, and I fear that the insects will be plentiful this summer! Bailey seems a little better today. I need to give him his meds and take mine as well. I have started watching a mini-series about Henry the 8th's 6 wives. It is very interesting and educational.


We watched that--if it's the one on PBS--I thought it was fascinating.

Hope Bailey is soon back "up to snuff."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute melody - do you have orders for more? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Face is done and can't wait to give them to my great niece Suraya ❤
> 
> Check in later.????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I sure hope not but it's supposed to get colder by the weekend.


We're in the high 50s (F) today, projected to get up to 73F on Friday and then cool down again. This time of year is always a roller coaster temperature wise. I just want Mother Nature to pick one and stick with it! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Another great pair of monster longies, Mel! 

Glad you're back, Sam.

Julie, sorry you have a leak and hope it's attended to quickly.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We watched that--if it's the one on PBS--I thought it was fascinating.
> 
> Hope Bailey is soon back "up to snuff."


Yes, that is it. I've only watched the first one, but really liked it.

Bailey is better today! The meds make him sleepy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just wanted to congratulate you on the weight loss! That is a magnificent achievement! Between you, and the very nice weather we are having here at the moment, I am feeling really inspired to do something about my weight. If I could get rid of half what you have, I would be more than happy. In fact, 15 pounds would put me safely out of the 'overweight ' BMI category. Even that felt overwhelming, but when I think what you have managed to lose, I really think I have no excuse not to make the effort. How long did it take? It sounds as if you have been working your way towards your target for some time now.
> 
> As I said, the weather has been very pleasant the last couple of days. Yesterday, I sowed the first vegetable seeds in my new raised bed - lettuce, spring onion (scallions?), carrot and radish. I have some seedlings that I have raised indoors, mostly flowers and herbs, but also some tomatoes. Far too early to put those outside yet, but it does begin to feel as if winter is behind us.


I didn't realize you could start things so early there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This will be the nuclear test, and they've told us to expect to be there at least three and a half hours. It's not our first go-round with heart tests (last time we ended up overnight in the hospital), so I have a good idea what to expect. The hospital has a nice waiting area, at least!


I hope all goes well with it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I guess that's one good thing about having to go to the laundromat--I do need to fold it as it dries to get it all back into the basket, so it's done when I get back to the house!


I'm so glad I don't have to go to the laundromat, such a hassle


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize you could start things so early there


March is about the earliest we can sow seed outside with any success. We have had a very mild winter, so soil temperatures are relatively high. I only put in small quantities of each, and will repeat the process in a few weeks, but as I only grow what two of us can eat, small quantities are what I want! Most vegetables will need to wait a few more weeks - we are by no means out of danger of frost, which can be especially damaging if it comes late and unexpectedly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, I love the colors in these Longies.
I took DSs truck to town, I don't think I'd have got out of the yard with my car.its quit snowing but still blowing like mad. DH has spent all day outside feeding cows & plowing snow
They had the leather needles in town so hopefully tonight I'll get the moccasins done


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 7 March '17

I do get myself in trouble with this computer from time to time. Thank goodness for Ron.

Bright and sunny today - the wind has laid now but for most of the day it was really windy. Temperatures in the mid-50's but with the wind it was really cool. Bentley went outside to play for a while. Not sure how long he stayed out. He wore his winter coat to stay warm.

Such a busy social calendar I have this week. Lunch with Ron tomorrow - the mexican restaurant some of you enjoyed when you were here. And maybe a trip to Manard's to check out ceiling fans - this is Alex's last week. He starts Monday working where Gary works. AND Thursday Kathy and I are having lunch. Some things to look forward to.

Creamy Garlic Mushroom Chicken

A good pan sauce is so simple to make and squeezes every last drop of flavor out of your meat. This week I made a creamy garlic pan sauce for some chicken thighs that I had stashed in the freezer, and added mushrooms to bulk out the meal a bit. You can serve this Creamy Garlic Mushroom Chicken over pasta or rice, or if you're trying to curb the carbs, make a big ol' beautiful salad to compliment these creamy flavors. Keep dinner simple, keep dinner delicious! Goes great with: Focaccia Rolls, Homemade Garlic Bread, Summer Vegetable Tian, Oven Roasted (frozen) Broccoli

Prep time: 5 mins 
Cook time: 30 mins 
Total time: 35 mins 
Total Cost: $7.77 
Cost Per Serving: $1.94 
Serves: 4

Ingredients
8oz. mushrooms $1.99
4 cloves garlic $0.32
4 boneless, skinless chicken thighs $3.94
Salt and pepper to taste $0.05
1 Tbsp cooking oil $0.04
½ cup chicken broth* $0.07
1 cup half and half $0.85
¼ cup grated Parmesan $0.41
Parsley for garnish (optional) $0.10

Instructions
1. Wash and slice the mushrooms. Mince the garlic. Season both sides of the chicken thighs with salt and pepper.
2. Heat a large skillet over medium, then add a tablespoon of cooking oil. Swirl the oil to coat the bottom of the skillet. Add the chicken thighs to the skillet and cook until golden brown on each side and cooked through (about 5 minutes per side). Remove the chicken to a plate and cover with foil to keep warm.
3. Add the minced garlic to the skillet and sauté for one minute, or just until the garlic softens. 
4. Add the mushrooms and sauté for about 5-7 minutes more, or until the mushrooms have wilted. 
5. Add the chicken broth to the skillet and stir to dissolve all the browned bits off the bottom.
6. Add the half and half to the skillet and bring it up to a simmer. Turn the heat down to medium-low and simmer the liquid, stirring often, for about five minutes. Stir in the Parmesan until it has melted in.
7. Taste the sauce and season with salt and pepper if needed. 
8. Add the chicken back to the skillet, drench with sauce, and heat over low until warmed through. 
9. Top with fresh parsley for garnish, if desired.
Notes: *I use Better Than Bouillon to make my broth. 
https://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/01/creamy-garlic-mushroom-chicken/

Oven Fried Buttermilk Chicken and Gravy

This Oven Fried Buttermilk Chicken & Gravy is southern comfort food at its finest! This is also a relatively easy main dish with just a few ingredients that is always good to have on hand. It is easy to throw together in a pinch. Serve it with Southern Style Peas and biscuits (From a can, LOL) to soak up all that delicious gravy.

Author: Brandi Burgess

Ingredients

4 Chicken breast, trimmed and pounded to 1/4 inch
2 cups buttermilk, divided
1 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 tsp Lawry's seasoning salt
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/4 cup butter
1 family sized can, cream of mushroom soup

Directions

1. Combine flour, Lawry's, and black pepper.

2. Dip chicken into 1/2 cup of buttermilk then dredge in flour mixture.

3. Melt the butter in a 13×9 glass baking dish then put chicken in the pan.

4. Bake at 400 degrees uncovered for 30 minutes.

5. Turn chicken over and bake for 15 more minutes.

6. Combine 1 1/2 cup of buttermilk with the family sized cream of mushroom soup.

7. Turn breast again and pour over chicken and bake for 15 more minutes for a total cooking time of 1 hour.

8. This is DELICIOUS served over biscuits, of the canned variety. Enjoy!

http://www.auntbeesrecipes.com/2014/04/oven-fried-buttermilk-chicken-gravy.html

Southern Style Peas

These peas are great as a side for Oven Fried Buttermilk Chicken & Gravy.

Author: Brandi Burgess

Ingredients
4 slices bacon, diced raw
1 onion, sliced
2 cups chicken broth
1 (16oz) bag of frozen sweet peas
enough water to cover the peas
pinch of Lawry's seasoning salt

Directions

1. In a large pot saute diced bacon until very crispy.

2. Remove bacon from pan, leave bacon grease. Add the sliced onion to the pan and saute for 5 minutes, over medium high heat. Remove onions and set aside with the bacon.

3. To the pan, add the chicken broth, peas, a pinch of Lawry's and enough water to cover peas completely and bring to a boil. Reduce to simmer, stirring occasionally until the liquid is cooked almost completely out. You have to stay really close towards the end, stirring often to keep them from scorching.

4. After the liquid is cooked down, taste for seasonings. I sometimes add another pinch or 2 of Lawry's, but remember the bacon will be salty too!

5. Serve with the cooked bacon and onion on top. Enjoy!

http://www.auntbeesrecipes.com/2013/10/southern-style-peas-2.html

color=red]Chicken Shawarma and Sweet Potato Fry Bowls[/color]

prep time 30 minutes
cook time 30 minutes
total time 1 hour
servings 5-6

Ingredients

2 pounds boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite size chunks
1 tablespoon honey
2 teaspoons paprika
2 teaspoons cumin
2 teaspoons kosher salt and pepper
juice of 2 lemons
4 cloves garlic, minced or grated
pinch of crushed red pepper flakes
5 tablespoons olive oil 
2 sweet potatoes, cut into matchsticks
1 bunch asparagus, ends trimmed
4 cups cooked couscous or quinoa
1/2 cup pitted kalamata olives and oil packed sun-dried tomatoes, oil drained
crumbled goat cheese, shredded lettuce, avocado, sliced cucumbers, pickled red onions, pine nuts, lemons, mint, and or cilantro, for serving

Garlic Tahini Yogurt

1 cup plain greek yogurt
2 tablespoons tahini
1-2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
juice of 1/2 a lemon
1 tablespoon chopped fresh mint

Instructions

1. In a large gallon size zip-top bag, combine the chicken, honey, paprika, cumin, salt, pepper, lemon juice, garlic, crushed red pepper flakes, and 2 tablespoons olive oil, toss to combine. Seal and chill for 30 minutes or up to 12 hours.

2. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F.

3. Place the sweet potatoes on a large baking sheet and toss with 2 tablespoons olive oil, salt and pepper. Transfer to the oven and cook for 15-20 minutes, then flip and bake for 15-20 minutes more.

4. Place the asparagus on a baking sheet and toss with the remaining 1 tablespoon olive oil, kosher salt and pepper. Transfer to the oven and roast for 10-15 minutes.

5. Place the marinated chicken on a large baking sheet and spread in an even layer. Transfer to the oven and roast for 15-20 minutes or until the chicken is cooked through.

6. Divide the couscous among 4-6 storage containers and arrange the chicken, sweet potatoes, asparagus, olives, and sun-dried tomatoes on top. Alternately, you can store the couscous, chicken, and veggies in separate containers and assemble when ready. Food will keep in the fridge for up to 1 week.

7. Before serving, warm each bowl if desired and top with garlic yogurt (see below) and your desired toppings.

Garlic Tahini Yogurt

1. Combine all ingredients in a small bowl. Taste and adjust seasonings to your liking. Keep stored in the fridge for up to 1 week.

NOTE: While naan is not pictured, I highly, highly recommend it alongside these bowls.

https://www.halfbakedharvest.com/meal-prep-chicken-shawarma-sweet-potato-fry-bowls/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Meal+Prep%3A+Chicken+Shawarma+and+Sweet+Potato+Fry+Bowls&utm_campaign=Daily+Email+%28Copy%29

BROWN BUTTER PECAN CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE BARS RECIPE

These Brown Butter Pecan Chocolate Chip Cookie Bars with a crunchy top and gooey center are a favorite sweet treat that are easy to make.

AUTHOR: AMY JOHNSON 
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 35 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 50 MINUTES
YIELD: 48

INGREDIENTS:

2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
8 ounces butter (2 sticks)
3/4 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 large eggs
12 ounces semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 cup chopped toasted pecans

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 375-degrees F. Grease a 13×15-inch jelly roll pan (or 10×13-inch* baking pan).

2. In a light bottomed colored skillet (white or silver), heat butter over medium-low heat. Butter will melt then begin to crackle as water evaporates. Watch for specs of butter solids on bottom of pan to turn golden. Once they do, remove from heat. Butter will continue to cook to a golden color. Allow to cool for about 20 minutes.

3. In a small bowl whisk together flour, baking soda, salt and cinnamon. Set aside.

4. In a separate mixing bowl mix together browned butter, granulated sugar, brown sugar and vanilla extract until smooth. Add eggs and beat until smooth.

5. Gradually beat in flour mixture until incorporated.

6. Stir in chocolate chips and toasted pecans until evenly distributed.

7. Spread evenly in prepared pan.

8. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown.

9. Cool in pan before cutting into bars.

NOTE: *If using a 10×13-inch baking pan, bars will tend to be a bit thicker and gooier; cook time may need to be slightly adjusted. Be watchful for doneness.

Here are more delicious cookie bar recipes you will enjoy:

1. Fudge Ripple Monster Cookie Bars from Brown Eyed Baker: http://www.browneyedbaker.com/fudge-ripple-monster-cookie-bars/

2. Salted Caramel Chocolate Sugar Cookie Bars from Inside Bru Crew Life: http://insidebrucrewlife.com/2016/08/salted-caramel-chocolate-sugar-cookie-bars/

3. No Bake Shortbread Millionaire Bars from Big Bear's Wife: http://www.bigbearswife.com/no-bake-shortbread-millionaire-bars/

4. Peanut Butter Snickers Cookie Bars from Mom On Timeout: http://www.momontimeout.com/2015/03/peanut-butter-snickers-cookie-bars-recipe/

https://shewearsmanyhats.com/brown-butter-pecan-chocolate-chip-cookie-bars-recipe/

PALEO LEMON POPPY SEED MUFFINS

Author: Kelly Bejelly| A Girl Worth Saving.com 
Prep Time 15 minutes
Cook Time 25 minutes\
Total Time 40 minutes
Servings 9

Ingredients

1/2 cup coconut flour
1 tablespoon of poppy seeds
1/2 tsp of baking soda
1/3 cup of melted coconut oil or butter
1/4 cup of honey
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
*cup Juice of 1 medium lemon about 1/4 and zest the rind, about 1 1/2 tbsp
3 eggs
1/2 cup of milk almond, coconut, etc

Instructions

1. In a small bowl combine the coconut flour, baking soda and poppy seeds.

2. In a small pan on your stove top, melt the coconut oil. Next add in the lemon juice and rind and keep warm for 1 minute to help release the oils from the rind.

3. Then add in the vanilla and honey and let cool.

4. Lastly add the milk and eggs to the liquid mixture and combine with the dry ingredients.

5. Pour the batter into muffins tins.

6. Bake at 325 for 20 - 25 minutes.

*This is how the recipe was printed in the original - I looked to make sure.

https://agirlworthsaving.net/2013/04/paleo-lemon-poppy-seed-muffins.html

Tomato and Basil Oatmeal 

Ingredients

3/4 cup tomato puree/juice
1/4 cup milk of choice (water may be used, but milk is suggested)
1/2 cup oats
Pinch of salt
A few basil leaves OR 1/2 tsp. dried basil, plus more for topping
1/4 clove garlic, plus spray/oil to saute (optional)
1/2 tbsp. Parmesan cheese, grated (optional)
1/2 tbsp. maple syrup, a pinch of sugar, or sweetener of choice
Salt and pepper to taste
Pine nuts or other nut (optional)

Directions

1. In a pot, bring the liquids, oats, and salt to a boil. Reduce heat and stir while simmering.

2. While the oats thicken, chop your basil if using fresh. Mince the garlic, and saute it with the basil in a pan until golden and fragrant.

3. Once most of the liquid is absorbed and the oats are light red in color, stir in the basil, garlic, Parmesan, and maple syrup.

4. Cook and stir until the desired consistency is reached (I left mine a bit soupy), and transfer to a bowl or dish.

5. Top with nuts, basil, and a dash of salt and pepper to taste.

NOTE: Leave out Parmesan if vegan/dairy free. Use whichever milk you're comfortable with.
Fresh or canned tomatoes, pureed, will work. You can also use pre-made tomato juice from a bottle or can.

http://oatgasm.blogspot.in/2013/09/tomato-and-basil-oatmeal.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

BAKED CHICKEN BROCCOLI ALFREDO 

You'll want to make this easy baked chicken broccoli Alfredo every week with its saucy parmesan filling and toasted breadcrumb topping.

Author: Tiffany
Recipe type: Main Dish
Cuisine: American
PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 25 mins
TOTAL TIME: 35 mins
Serves: 4-6

INGREDIENTS

1½ cups broccoli florets, boiled or steamed til tender
1½ cups small pasta (I used spiral but you could also use macaroni, penne, or shells) boiled til tender and drained
1½ cups shredded or diced cooked chicken (see note)

Sauce

3 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons flour
1 teaspoon garlic powder1½ teaspoons salt, or to taste
¼ teaspoon pepper
2½ cups milk, half & half, or heavy cream (I prefer half & half but heavy cream will have the richest flavor)
4 ounces cream cheese, softened1 cup shaved parmesan cheese, divided

Topping

1 tablespoon butter
⅔ cup panko breadcrumbs
½ teaspoon Italian seasoning

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees and grease a casserole or baking dish.

2. Prepare the sauce by first melting the butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Stir in flour.

3. Gradually whisk in milk until sauce is smooth and thickened.

4. Stir in cream cheese and ⅔ cup parmesan cheese until melted and incorporated.

5. Stir in salt, pepper, and garlic powder. Remove from heat.

6. Combine broccoli, chicken, noodles, and sauce in a large bowl and stir to combine.

7. Transfer mixture to prepared baking dish. Sprinkle remaining parmesan cheese over the top.

8. Make the topping by melting butter in a pan or skillet. Stir in breadcrumbs and Italian seasoning and stir until breadcrumbs are golden brown. Sprinkle over parmesan cheese and chicken broccoli mixture.

9. Bake for 15 minutes until parmesan cheese is melty. Serve warm.

NOTES: For diced chicken, like I used in this recipe, simple season a medium-large chicken breast with salt and pepper on both side and bake or cook in a pan on the stove until white throughout and juices run clear when you cut into the chicken. Then dice and proceed with recipe as written.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/baked-chicken-broccoli-alfredo/?mc_cid=621d25c000&mc_eid=3c7e9595ea

have gone over my allotment again. oh well.

Think it is time for some dinner for me. I'm thinking vegetable soup and a sliced ham sandwich. Wish there was someone here to make it for me. lol

Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Some really good sounding recipes, Sam, wish my DH was a more adventurous eater????
I have roast beef in the oven for supper, need to get the potatoes & Yorkshire pudding going too
I think I found my next project while looking through the links last night. Hope some of the yarn I have will work for it

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-cardigan-5


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some really good sounding recipes, Sam, wish my DH was a more adventurous eater????
> I have roast beef in the oven for supper, need to get the potatoes & Yorkshire pudding going too
> I think I found my next project while looking through the links last night. Hope some of the yarn I have will work for it
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-cardigan-5


That's funny Bonnie as I've had the hat on my to do list for a while and I just spotted it again about 30 minutes ago just trying to decide what colour to use


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, but like the thinner work as well. I find Tunisian very thick


The trick with Tunisian is to use a hook at between 2 and 4
sizes bigger than you would in ordinary crochet for the thickness of yarn. It makes the fabric less stiff.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick note to let ya'll know that the browser broke on Sam's computer so he won't be online at all today. Hopefully will be fixed by tomorrow.


Thanks for letting us know so we don't worry about him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm back! i tell you my computer man ron is worth twice is weight in gold. told me how to undo what i had done. sometimes i am my own worst enemy when i get on the computer. i have the many pages to catch up on so i best get busy. --- sam


Wow - that was fast. When I have a problem that I created, I go to system restore. Seems to fix it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We're in the high 50s (F) today, projected to get up to 73F on Friday and then cool down again. This time of year is always a roller coaster temperature wise. I just want Mother Nature to pick one and stick with it! LOL


I'm with you. This up and down wears you down. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> BAKED CHICKEN BROCCOLI ALFREDO
> 
> You'll want to make this easy baked chicken broccoli Alfredo every week with its saucy parmesan filling and toasted breadcrumb topping.
> 
> ...


So many good chicken recipes. Wish I'd read this before making dinner. I had chicken thighs for dinner and just did them with shake n'bake. I could have done something a little more creative.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some really good sounding recipes, Sam, wish my DH was a more adventurous eater????
> I have roast beef in the oven for supper, need to get the potatoes & Yorkshire pudding going too
> I think I found my next project while looking through the links last night. Hope some of the yarn I have will work for it
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-cardigan-5


What a lovely sweater. Wish I had a little girl to knit for--don't even know one. :sm13:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely sweater. Wish I had a little girl to knit for--don't even know one. :sm13:


Hmm...that covers all the sizes of my DGDs...hmm. :sm01:

Aww, just went back to read the specs and no way I have that much DK. :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you can get it fixed soon Julie


And now I'm back home, I am a bit tired- I think it may be a tomorrow task.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope the leak is not above your bed - have you told your landlord? --- sam


Fortunately not- but the whole window was 'weeping'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Another great pair of monster longies, Mel!
> 
> Glad you're back, Sam.
> 
> Julie, sorry you have a leak and hope it's attended to quickly.


Tomorrow's task!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tomorrow's task!


 Is there any way that previous community helper who came to your home before could quickly come and fix your home again? I worry that your landlord does not always respond quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Is there any way that previous community helper who came to your home before could quickly come and fix your home again? I worry that your landlord does not always respond quickly.


He ran out of time today, and I suspect the job is actually bigger than it might seem. I'll be sitting on the phone tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It almost became humorous. I would ask her about something I hadn't used in forever, but thought of a way to use it. She would have to tell me it was something she thought I would never use, so gave it away! For the most part, she did a good job. But, I will have more guidelines in place before I go on my trip in May!


A very good idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My thoughts as well, but the truth is a stream of "fancy" ladies in residence since he divorced.... I also think a little bit of spirits are involved.


So he just needs a good housekeeper. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Clever corn!


LOLOL!! I missed that, I want to know how she teaches it to read.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Blue Bell is my favorite ice cream. Lots of flavors. They had a problem in some of their plants with listeria. It seemed like forever before they started reproducing it. I don't know of any Texan that gave it up forever. Most went right back to buying it. It became the summer of no ice cream for most of us. The media would announce the number of days that it would return to the shelves and in what city. Facebook was flooded with "I survived the summer of no Blue Bell!" It was a tragic situation! LOL


LOL!! Blue Bell is very good ice cream and no one can say that Texans aren't loyal! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And the lovely hat to go with the chicken dance.....
> :sm12: :sm12:


 :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew has been adding to his drawing so here is another update.


It's spectacular, I love his vision. :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Blue Bell is very good ice cream and no one can say that Texans aren't loyal! :sm24:


I told my DS that we were discussing Blue Bell, and that most people just don't understand our loyalty to BB. Her response was that they have never tasted it! We both feel sorry for your DH since he can't get it now!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> FUN... I'm on Ravelry as JustJynx. Don't use it nearly to it's full benefits. I've been a KnitPicks fan from the beginning. They used to have three samples on back cover and they could be bought super cheap to try new things. I have never been disappointed with any purchase. Just talking myself into a set of the square circulars. Or should I get the short points. No, I like my DPN's. I may have to join a group when I get caught up. I do love to have a pair of sox on needles all the time.


I'm finding myself using it more and more lately.

:sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Haven't been posting much. Seem to be in funk.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> You know that Texans believe that everything is bigger and better in Texas! Blue Bell, Dr. Pepper, football, etc!


You wouldn't dare imply that they aren't! :sm06: :sm23:

And fish, and veggies, and ....lolol
And I have to say that I agree on several, especially Mexican food. :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some is needed to check info is up to date. And if the notes are only for one hospital no knowing what may have happened somewhere else- but yes I have often wondered why I am asking the questions yet again. But then again it is amazing how often something else comes out no matter how many times the same questions are asked.


Yes, universal, so all can read. I think the patient should have the disc and give it to each provider to update at each visit.... A running log so to speak. IF nothing else, it could have all the historical dates and surgeries and past meds.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so far behind but keeping busy with life. Tonight I stayed with Matthew at art class. I brought my needle felting supplies and most of the people needle felted. I will try to post pictures of the art work done by some of the disabled adults and some of the helpers. I have been busy making arrangements for next month when Matthew and I will travel to Minnesota for the art contest. We will be staying with the couple that we went to their wedding last summer. They will cancel their Thursday night activities to attend the art reception with us. I am also hoping that Machriste will be available to attend the reception with us. I am also making other fun plans for the weekend. 

Bella is in the hospital currently which didn't surprise me. Such a fighter she is. I will post a comment that her mom posted on Facebook. I have already started getting small gifts for the family since Easter is coming up. I might be stopping by the home sometime soon to deliver some things to the family. I have been keeping a distance from the family while sickness has been going through the community and my work place. I haven't been sick but didn't want to take any chances.

"I love you to the moon and back..."

**I know many are waiting on an update and where words fail to sum up how we feel, this photo says it all. It's an older photo but my favorite as it was taken by Maddie my daughter and not staged, nor posed...it just was.**
I crave for a less chaotic, less sad, less crazy time for all of us and God knows our kids don't need another lesson in resiliency or to wonder how many more plans will change day to day or worry about days ahead. They do what they do with little complaints and in some other sense we should be happy with that but actually makes me sad their abnormal life is yet so normal that they expect a crisis and roll with it. Living with a medically fragile sibling is hard and people can say they do it well , but they are kids and this greatly affects them in ways we can't express, they internalize and are stoic and yet this is hard stuff people, so hard on us as parents and so very hard on them. As Bella heads to Mott's tomorrow to get admitted for iron infusions please pray for her as always as she needs them, but also for all of us. I will update more on Bella tomorrow but today need to gather myself and prepare all of us to journey back to Mott's. Regardless if it's a short stay, or long or what it will be ; every trip back is harder. Many ask what they can do, just pray with us, call us, text us , stop by but pray with us and for us as we journey on.. #SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure #shesworthacure # Mott's


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's the decorative part I'm not sure I will do too well. The knitting would be a breeze.
> Someone was telling me recently that some people do twiddle lap rugs. And suggested adding a little doll to these attached with a cord (not likely to get a small enough one for the muffs).


I don't think it has to be all that artistic. More the texture and feel of different things.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> well done matthew - it looks great. i can even see both horses. no flowers here yet mary - did you get rain last night? i think the real storms went north of us. lightning but very little thunder so it was quite a ways away. --- sam


We got quite a bit of rain last night and early this morning. It was storming quite a bit when I woke up to get ready for work.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pictures from felting tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I actually knit a true quilt pattern. All little squares ( like 3") sewn together. I love it, but it was a bear to seam them all....


Oh my, I would never be able to knit an afghan, small squares or not, I'd much rather knit an intricately cabled sweater. lol I don't have patience to do afghans.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't realise how easy the slippery slope to crime is first it was patterns and today bacon.
> Went shopping this morning thought I had emptied the trolley, till I went to move the bags and saw a packet of bacon still in the trolley couldn't back up quick enough to put it with the rest of the shopping to pay . Sue the checkout lady said I've never seen you move so quick Definitely not cut out to be a criminal ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds like your grandmother and my aunt were related!! :sm09:


Quite possibly, lol, no my step grandmother was not a very nice person, so probably not, she even managed to alienate her hairdresser. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a nasty experience back when I was studying at Uni, around 2,000 AD, I was about 54 at the time so very much an older student, I had picked up a box of Sushi for my lunch, paid for it, and was sitting down to enjoy it, when one of the staff accused me of Shop Lifting. Technically they were in the wrong because I had not left the premises- and secondly I had picked up only one box, not the two as I was being accused. It was most embarrassing- I had to empty out all my bags to prove to them that I was not secreting a second box. I did eventually get an apology (verbal) from them. But it took a long time before I felt comfortable in that particular cafe again. Good thing I had a choice.


That would be awful! I can't blame you for not going back for quite some time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: :sm04: That will have them rolling their eyes, I'm sure!


LOL! It would sure be funny to be a fly on the wall and listen as they were going through them all wouldn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't need more needles, either, and yesterday I looked in my WIP bags...currently, there are 11 needles occupied and two crochet projects that need polishing up! Ack! There's only one big project, but sheesh (started in November, I think?!)! And most are my smaller needles, so they'll take a while. My mantra should be, "Do NOT start another hat...!"


It's amazing how many needles I find in project bags and such, oh well, I'll get them all empty eventually. :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Haven't been posting much. Seem to be in funk.


That's not good. What's the problem?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Haven't been posting much. Seem to be in funk.


Hope things get better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind but keeping busy with life. Tonight I stayed with Matthew at art class. I brought my needle felting supplies and most of the people needle felted. I will try to post pictures of the art work done by some of the disabled adults and some of the helpers. I have been busy making arrangements for next month when Matthew and I will travel to Minnesota for the art contest. We will be staying with the couple that we went to their wedding last summer. They will cancel their Thursday night activities to attend the art reception with us. I am also hoping that Machriste will be available to attend the reception with us. I am also making other fun plans for the weekend.
> 
> Bella is in the hospital currently which didn't surprise me. Such a fighter she is. I will post a comment that her mom posted on Facebook. I have already started getting small gifts for the family since Easter is coming up. I might be stopping by the home sometime soon to deliver some things to the family. I have been keeping a distance from the family while sickness has been going through the community and my work place. I haven't been sick but didn't want to take any chances.
> 
> ...


Your trip with Matthew to Minnesota sounds like it will be a lot of fun. Hope Machriste is able to join you.

Thanks for keeping us up to date on Bella and family. Such a difficult time for all of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot for now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was/is a deepening low that has come over the Tasman, none the less- and my bedroom has sprung a leak.


Hope it's not a bad leak and is fixed quickly for you. But when storms happen it is often hard to get things done quickly as builders etc are in great demand.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I would never be able to knit an afghan, small squares or not, I'd much rather knit an intricately cabled sweater. lol I don't have patience to do afghans.


Before I learned to knit and I only crocheted, afghans were about all I ever made of yarn. I haven't made one in years now (my mother still has hers, made in the early 80s). I've thought about making some small ones for Project Linus to use up all that worsted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Still wild out there this morning, not snowing at the moment but "blowing a Hooley" as,Kate would say. Big drifts around the house but I haven't been out. Most of the southern 1/2 of the province is under a blizzard warning & the TransCanada highway is even closed by the Manitoba border
> Many of the neighbors are getting calves right now, I'm sure there are a few little ones shivering


Weather doesn't sound fun. Are you expecting snow? Does that mean that there will be a lot of calves lost?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heard from Dawn and she's home. No new health issues; probably still effects of mono and doing too much too soon. She's going to do 1/2 days and then Spring Break so that should give her some time to rest.


Great news! I hope she can get her body back in gear with the half days and break.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm shattered .canceled husbands hospital appointment so decided to tidy my bedroom took everything I could out even the mattress and scrubbed ,vacuumed, washed and polished started at 12snd just sat down now at nearly 8 . Put out 3 bags of rubbish . I now need to give myself a good scrub too


Wow, you got a lot done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The corn are pretty smart, how else could they be kernels (colonels). But, they're probably going to be eaten with the chili.


LOL!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm back! i tell you my computer man ron is worth twice is weight in gold. told me how to undo what i had done. sometimes i am my own worst enemy when i get on the computer. i have the many pages to catch up on so i best get busy. --- sam


Well that was quickly fixed!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went for my ultra sound on my shoulder this morning. The techie wouldn't give me any details but said my dr. would have the results in a couple of days. She did ask me if he had recommended an MRI but he didn't. We'll see what he has to say.


It may be she doesn't see a clear issue and the MRI gives a better look. Dr.s seem to go step by step so that may be the next. Hope you hear soon and that it can be eased.
When I was in rehab, they gave me a cortisone shot in shoulder..... It doesn't fix everything... but it sure did help at the time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Read up to the end of page 20.
Night all. Will hopefully get the rest read tomorrow. 

????????????????????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have one also, and it worked great until it didn't. I got to looking at it and realized it's worn down on the sandpaper part from so many uses--I only have the one size blade (it might work again on larger blades but I have no use for those, nor a handle for them). It's time to replace blades for sure. They do seem to be a little less expensive than they used to be (I haven't bought one in years). I found my Mary Sue's Triangle Ruler, the one that is shaped like a kite (had wondered where that went) but can't find my cutting mat! Most likely I need a new one anyhow (that one is at least 15 years old and well used). I think I've settled on a 6 1/2" x 24" cutting ruler--should work for squaring up blocks and cutting sashing and borders. I'll need borders for doing the quilting on a lot of the ones in the box waiting. I do have some fabric suitable for backs so need to get those ready for finishing. I'm thinking that maybe if I make a list as I did with my yarn stash, it might be easier to choose what to work on and what backing I need to get. I'm keeping an eye on sales as well.


I would love to do a real inventory of larger materials with size and a little sample of each on cards. That would be so much measuring but would save a lot of time in the long run. I do, at least have it shelved by color. (And I have a programmed disc for inventory but no idea how to use it!) That is a good ruler. I particularly like one I have that has a slight lip to keep it secure on mat. A big square is helpful for squaring blocks of many sizes. YARN.... I try to have it stored by type/size but a mad dash for something can make a mess of that. Needles could use a little work too..... And to think, I used to be organized. At least I keep a few of the cross stitch projects kitted up... Recounting the threads on that material is not fun...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This will be the nuclear test, and they've told us to expect to be there at least three and a half hours. It's not our first go-round with heart tests (last time we ended up overnight in the hospital), so I have a good idea what to expect. The hospital has a nice waiting area, at least!


They even let me go eat in between.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick note to let ya'll know that the browser broke on Sam's computer so he won't be online at all today. Hopefully will be fixed by tomorrow.


Thanks, I thought he was quieter than usual.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Face is done and can't wait to give them to my great niece Suraya ❤
> 
> Check in later.????


Perfect!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The pain to be endured to get either tattoo or piercing is what stops me. Otherwise would have some art in easily covered, for work consideration, and 2 piercing in each ear.
> 
> I do wonder what my DM thought when she realised DB has nipple piercings.


My tattoo didn't hurt at all, it just kind of tingled, now nipple piercings make cold chills go down my spine. When in my 20's (pre breast reduction) I caught a nipple in the very heavy safe door, I thought it was closed but it was open just enough to push shut, yes, I screamed, everyone in a 5 mile radius heard me I think, some not so lady like language too, boss came to see what was wrong, talk about pain. I don't know how anyone can stand to have them pierced. No, no damage, thank goodness, but I thought for sure it had been cut off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yesterday when DD came over she noticed a bad place on Bailey's rear paw. So today we went to see the vet. It was time for his shots, so took care of that as well. He had been shaking his head, so an ear infection was confirmed. The dr. thinks some of it could be allergies. The place on his paw is a cyst. They couldn't do anything to it since he has the ear infection. Got meds and heart worm chews and will go back next week if the cyst hasn't shrunk. I'll probably take him in anyway, unless it is totally gone. The shots have made him very tired so I have had a quiet evening!


Oh poor Bailey, I hope he's fine soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I bought some raisins yesterday. Now just have to remember to eat them but my appetite is gone for the moment...
> My son cut his finger and got a bad infection. He could have just told me! But noooo, he sent me a picture. It gave me a physical pain! It always does when one of my kids gets hurt. Ugh. He should be OK, though it's awful right now. Talk about wanting kids not to share!


OUCH! GROSS!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm back! i tell you my computer man ron is worth twice is weight in gold. told me how to undo what i had done. sometimes i am my own worst enemy when i get on the computer. i have the many pages to catch up on so i best get busy. --- sam


After replacing mine 3 times, I took it to the neighborhood guy and he found the problem in 15 minutes. Well work the price and am going to show the bill to the store!!!! Glad yours is up and running.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Moving day tomorrow for Seniors, so avoiding like plague. DSF gets nasty because he over does things and gets all out of sorts. As I told DM, I offered to help, but no one offered. Now staying clear for a few weeks, until all is sorted.


Avoidance sounds like a great idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you KayeJo. Early evening here and it's pouring with rain, just lost tv signal, so on the KP instead. Some flooding has occurred round the city too.
> A wild night ahead I think.


I hope that you and Julie didn't have any flooding on your properties.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> and we love it that you do. --- sam


 :sm12: :sm12: Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It's good to get out. I'll be cleaning a path like crazy in the morning. DD is coming to pick up her cheese making kit and a couple other birthday gifts and just got a note from Rachel... she is coming home this week-end. I guess it is Spring Break already... That means some time with my grands and a dent in my wallet! I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some really good sounding recipes, Sam, wish my DH was a more adventurous eater????
> I have roast beef in the oven for supper, need to get the potatoes & Yorkshire pudding going too
> I think I found my next project while looking through the links last night. Hope some of the yarn I have will work for it
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-cardigan-5


So sweet. Just put it in my library.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, nothing major wrong, March winds mean FM flare and insomnia add to general lethargy. Looking forward to a Buddhist Women's conference April 1st. How are you doing?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So he just needs a good housekeeper. lol


 :sm24: Pretty much. (What he needs is a lightning strike and to keep his wallet closed.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Haven't been posting much. Seem to be in funk.


I can relate!!!!! Hope it passes soon. Sending hugs and/or a swift kick, whichever you find most needed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that you and Julie didn't have any flooding on your properties.


No flooding on our proprieties, but Julie has a leak in her bedroom due to guttering blocked with weeds etc, causing water to go under the eaves and down inside the window. Do hope she can get it sorted out very soon. 
Lots of major flooding in surrounding countryside south east of us, stock losses looking bad. Flooding and slips have cut off coastal area called Coromandel. I have cousins there and hoping they're ok, can't contact due to power outages. It's been a bad storm in this part of our north island. Autumn has struck with a vengeance.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Pictures from felting tonight.


Love Matthew's teapot. I have a friend that works with a similar group and they sell their wares once a year. Love seeing the creativity and how confidence grows.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Gwen, I fold mine as it comes out of the dryer so I don't have to look at it later! Folding laundry and making beds are those tasks that I just don't enjoy!


I put the laundry on the foot of the bed, that way I have to put it away in order to go to bed, found it is the best method for me getting it done rather than using the laundry basket as a dresser. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay, only 10 pages behind now, hopefully I'll get all caught up before bed. 
I got the fish tank cleaned before going to the gym and then knit group, got the recycling walked up to the center(at the end of our street so I just walk it up whenever I have a bag full), go all the floors swept and mopped and the rugs washed and dried, dishes put away and I've been knitting and getting caught up here. 
Dish will be here tomorrow to hook upgrade my dvr and hook up the second tv (got for Christmas and David got it hung on the wall Sunday), so it will be a day at home knitting/sewing, hopefully. lol
Okay, I need to get caught up here, so not saying too much, well trying not to say much. :sm16:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I would never be able to knit an afghan, small squares or not, I'd much rather knit an intricately cabled sweater. lol I don't have patience to do afghans.


I still have the one I did to match oldest DD's room decor 50 years ago. It makes a floor touching top on a twin bed. So big. I have no idea what to do with it!!! I also did one with knit in rows of flowers. That was one big piece that I started to take to hospital when having second DD. It was done before she decided to show up... Now I quilt blankies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a gorgeous cardigan bonnie - anxious to see it when you are finished. what color are you thinking. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Some really good sounding recipes, Sam, wish my DH was a more adventurous eater????
> I have roast beef in the oven for supper, need to get the potatoes & Yorkshire pudding going too
> I think I found my next project while looking through the links last night. Hope some of the yarn I have will work for it
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-cardigan-5


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was/is a deepening low that has come over the Tasman, none the less- and my bedroom has sprung a leak.


 :sm06: Too much to hope that it was a leek instead of a leak. I hope that Nasir gets it fixed quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i tried system restore but it doesn't change the setting which was what i had to do to fix things. working great now. i was afraid i would have to wait untiol tomorrow but ron sent directions and it worked. --- sam



budasha said:


> Wow - that was fast. When I have a problem that I created, I go to system restore. Seems to fix it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Before I learned to knit and I only crocheted, afghans were about all I ever made of yarn. I haven't made one in years now (my mother still has hers, made in the early 80s). I've thought about making some small ones for Project Linus to use up all that worsted.


The last one I crocheted was a circle... different color wedges... to match my Mom's van. Too big for Linus but I did give it away when I cleaned out the house. Never again...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My tattoo didn't hurt at all, it just kind of tingled, now nipple piercings make cold chills go down my spine. When in my 20's (pre breast reduction) I caught a nipple in the very heavy safe door, I thought it was closed but it was open just enough to push shut, yes, I screamed, everyone in a 5 mile radius heard me I think, some not so lady like language too, boss came to see what was wrong, talk about pain. I don't know how anyone can stand to have them pierced. No, no damage, thank goodness, but I thought for sure it had been cut off.


OUCH.... OUCH.... OUCH


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of positive energy to help get out of the funk feeling - i know where you are coming from. be gentle with yourself. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Haven't been posting much. Seem to be in funk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the tea pot is beautiful - his talent really shows on the one piece. --- sam



pacer said:


> Pictures from felting tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, universal, so all can read. I think the patient should have the disc and give it to each provider to update at each visit.... A running log so to speak. IF nothing else, it could have all the historical dates and surgeries and past meds.


Trouble with that is that often they will go missing or be forgotten and then maybe no records!
But it would deal with the privacy concerns and the system being down.
Seems that whatever they come up with it has problems- including sticking with the old fashioned paper notes.
But with the increasing complexity of medicine shared notes seem the only feasible option.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Another dreary day in Richardson. A little cool. We have had zero winter here, and I fear that the insects will be plentiful this summer! Bailey seems a little better today. I need to give him his meds and take mine as well. I have started watching a mini-series about Henry the 8th's 6 wives. It is very interesting and educational.


The bugs will be so bad, I hate the fire ants, I'd rather have to deal with black widows, not that I want them either. We have black widows and brown recluse/fiddlebacks, but no fire ants and seldom have fleas on the pets. 
Henry the VIII was definitely different.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it doesn't hurt all that much. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> My tattoo didn't hurt at all, it just kind of tingled, now nipple piercings make cold chills go down my spine. When in my 20's (pre breast reduction) I caught a nipple in the very heavy safe door, I thought it was closed but it was open just enough to push shut, yes, I screamed, everyone in a 5 mile radius heard me I think, some not so lady like language too, boss came to see what was wrong, talk about pain. I don't know how anyone can stand to have them pierced. No, no damage, thank goodness, but I thought for sure it had been cut off.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Found the yarn to start a project.... Going on faith that will find a companion color at the store so decided to start. I have sooooo many needles. Have no idea what project might be using the ones I NEED or if DD borrowed. I'm off to dig through some bags. Now that I can't knit it, I'm determined to start tonight...... Wish the yarn store delivered 24/7. I KNEW there was a reason I wanted to order a new set of the square ones..... Guess I could start on straights and switch to cable later. DARN.... Night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> No flooding on our proprieties, but Julie has a leak in her bedroom due to guttering blocked with weeds etc, causing water to go under the eaves and down inside the window. Do hope she can get it sorted out very soon.
> Lots of major flooding in surrounding countryside south east of us, stock losses looking bad. Flooding and slips have cut off coastal area called Coromandel. I have cousins there and hoping they're ok, can't contact due to power outages. It's been a bad storm in this part of our north island. Autumn has struck with a vengeance.


Glad you are fine- crazy weather. Hope the flooding is not as serious as it looks like.
Our weather has forgotten it is autumn- with what is coming we will have had only 2 days under 30 for the first 10 days of autumn-with 2 over 35 so far.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the monster longies for Suraya. Need to add the face.
> 
> Going to start reading this week's tea party and do my best to catch up.


Those are adorable! :sm24:

I started on mine, the pattern I have called for a sport weight yarn, it's taking a bit to knit up, wish I had found a pattern that used DK or worsted, oh well, I'll get them done, eventually. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some really good sounding recipes, Sam, wish my DH was a more adventurous eater????
> I have roast beef in the oven for supper, need to get the potatoes & Yorkshire pudding going too
> I think I found my next project while looking through the links last night. Hope some of the yarn I have will work for it
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-cardigan-5


That's so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I told my DS that we were discussing Blue Bell, and that most people just don't understand our loyalty to BB. Her response was that they have never tasted it! We both feel sorry for your DH since he can't get it now!


LOL! I'll pass on the condolences. 
It gives him something to look forward to next trip that way, I'm thinking not this summer but summer of 2018.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Haven't been posting much. Seem to be in funk.


I hope that your funk passes soon, I was in one for a couple days, that's why I'm so far behind, besides just being busy around here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind but keeping busy with life. Tonight I stayed with Matthew at art class. I brought my needle felting supplies and most of the people needle felted. I will try to post pictures of the art work done by some of the disabled adults and some of the helpers. I have been busy making arrangements for next month when Matthew and I will travel to Minnesota for the art contest. We will be staying with the couple that we went to their wedding last summer. They will cancel their Thursday night activities to attend the art reception with us. I am also hoping that Machriste will be available to attend the reception with us. I am also making other fun plans for the weekend.
> 
> Bella is in the hospital currently which didn't surprise me. Such a fighter she is. I will post a comment that her mom posted on Facebook. I have already started getting small gifts for the family since Easter is coming up. I might be stopping by the home sometime soon to deliver some things to the family. I have been keeping a distance from the family while sickness has been going through the community and my work place. I haven't been sick but didn't want to take any chances.
> 
> ...


That poor family, but prayer can do so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Pictures from felting tonight.


The needle felting looks great! 
Matthews items just keep getting better and better just like his drawing, super kudos. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Before I learned to knit and I only crocheted, afghans were about all I ever made of yarn. I haven't made one in years now (my mother still has hers, made in the early 80s). I've thought about making some small ones for Project Linus to use up all that worsted.


Crocheting does go faster thankfully, but that's still a ton of work. My BFF keeps giving me hints that she needs another knit lapghan, which I will eventually get made, in red and white, designing it with OU theme in mind for her DH form Oklahoma, but it will probably be the 2nd and last knit afghan I ever do, I'd love to do a Dallas Cowboy one for David, but realistically know that I probably never will.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It's good to get out. I'll be cleaning a path like crazy in the morning. DD is coming to pick up her cheese making kit and a couple other birthday gifts and just got a note from Rachel... she is coming home this week-end. I guess it is Spring Break already... That means some time with my grands and a dent in my wallet! I wouldn't want it any other way.


 :sm24: 
It's always good to spend quality time with the kids.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: Pretty much. (What he needs is a lightning strike and to keep his wallet closed.)


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> No flooding on our proprieties, but Julie has a leak in her bedroom due to guttering blocked with weeds etc, causing water to go under the eaves and down inside the window. Do hope she can get it sorted out very soon.
> Lots of major flooding in surrounding countryside south east of us, stock losses looking bad. Flooding and slips have cut off coastal area called Coromandel. I have cousins there and hoping they're ok, can't contact due to power outages. It's been a bad storm in this part of our north island. Autumn has struck with a vengeance.


UGH! Hopefully it will be fixed quickly, a leak like that can do so much damage if left unattended. 
I hope that your cousins are fine with no damage, the no contact is so stressful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I still have the one I did to match oldest DD's room decor 50 years ago. It makes a floor touching top on a twin bed. So big. I have no idea what to do with it!!! I also did one with knit in rows of flowers. That was one big piece that I started to take to hospital when having second DD. It was done before she decided to show up... Now I quilt blankies.


Wow, that's huge, lots of work it those. Blankies are more my style. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Pictures from felting tonight.


Wow! What great pieces! I love Matthews pottery.

Sorry to hear poor Bella is headed back to hospital, I hope it's a short stay. Such a trial for the whole family, it's wonderful they have such a support system from people like you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> OUCH.... OUCH.... OUCH


It hurts worse the less muscle there is in the area chosen, a leg or arm hurt much less than a shoulder blade, ankle, or wrist because the nerves are so much closer to the skin. Mine is on the lower calf, in serious need of a clean up but it's my leo and I love him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Found the yarn to start a project.... Going on faith that will find a companion color at the store so decided to start. I have sooooo many needles. Have no idea what project might be using the ones I NEED or if DD borrowed. I'm off to dig through some bags. Now that I can't knit it, I'm determined to start tonight...... Wish the yarn store delivered 24/7. I KNEW there was a reason I wanted to order a new set of the square ones..... Guess I could start on straights and switch to cable later. DARN.... Night all.


Never fails. lol 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!!! Caught up!! Hoorah! I wasn't sure it would happen this week, and it's only 10:24 pm.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Before I learned to knit and I only crocheted, afghans were about all I ever made of yarn. I haven't made one in years now (my mother still has hers, made in the early 80s). I've thought about making some small ones for Project Linus to use up all that worsted.


I crocheted lots of afghans years ago but now it seems people would rather have the very soft & cuddly fleece blankets? I do have a couple if old ones hanging around & have 2 new ones in the closet yet to be gifted


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Weather doesn't sound fun. Are you expecting snow? Does that mean that there will be a lot of calves lost?


I think the snow is done now but supposed to be very cold the next few night-27 to -32C/-20to-26F & windy too.
Hopefully no calves will be lost, just farmers losing sleep as they will have to check often & get them in & dried off so they don't get frostbite


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My tattoo didn't hurt at all, it just kind of tingled, now nipple piercings make cold chills go down my spine. When in my 20's (pre breast reduction) I caught a nipple in the very heavy safe door, I thought it was closed but it was open just enough to push shut, yes, I screamed, everyone in a 5 mile radius heard me I think, some not so lady like language too, boss came to see what was wrong, talk about pain. I don't know how anyone can stand to have them pierced. No, no damage, thank goodness, but I thought for sure it had been cut off.


????????I can't imagine voluntarily piercing them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It's good to get out. I'll be cleaning a path like crazy in the morning. DD is coming to pick up her cheese making kit and a couple other birthday gifts and just got a note from Rachel... she is coming home this week-end. I guess it is Spring Break already... That means some time with my grands and a dent in my wallet! I wouldn't want it any other way.


Time with GKs is always good & when they get older, I'm sure it's more precious as they get busy with their own lives. 
You just have 2 GDs don't you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, nothing major wrong, March winds mean FM flare and insomnia add to general lethargy. Looking forward to a Buddhist Women's conference April 1st. How are you doing?


Hope the flare up is better soon & you're back to your old self


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> No flooding on our proprieties, but Julie has a leak in her bedroom due to guttering blocked with weeds etc, causing water to go under the eaves and down inside the window. Do hope she can get it sorted out very soon.
> Lots of major flooding in surrounding countryside south east of us, stock losses looking bad. Flooding and slips have cut off coastal area called Coromandel. I have cousins there and hoping they're ok, can't contact due to power outages. It's been a bad storm in this part of our north island. Autumn has struck with a vengeance.


Too bad Mother Nature has to act like she has PMS at times????It would be so nice if we could just get everything in moderation. Hope your relatives are ok


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a gorgeous cardigan bonnie - anxious to see it when you are finished. what color are you thinking. --- sam


Probably bright pink, that's GDs favorite color


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi dear friends, I had surgery on my left foot this Thursday it will be almost three weeks. This surgeon is a very nice man. Dr.Cohen asked if the other surgeon who operated on my feet before was still in business. I have seen him every week for bandage changing and this Thur. He will take out the pins. Last week he mentioned about how I have had a time of it since I have had so many surgeries and he mentioned again the other surgeon should be ashamed of himself for leaving my feet like that. 

I have been upset . I finished the quilt, I think I showed you all the pictures. I send my daughter Carol emails every so often so she knows I'm still alive. I emailed her and it was returned like there was no valid email address. So I guess she blocked me. How hateful is that? I don't understand what I did that she can act so hateful. I didn't tell my DH or he wouldn't have mailed the package with the quilt in it. So I was upset . I'm not sure how she will act when they receive the box.

I pray everyone is doing well. Take care. {{HUGS}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It hurts worse the less muscle there is in the area chosen, a leg or arm hurt much less than a shoulder blade, ankle, or wrist because the nerves are so much closer to the skin. Mine is on the lower calf, in serious need of a clean up but it's my leo and I love him.


Leo? I would never be brace enough to get a tattoo, I don't like to be on the receiving end of needles


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi dear friends, I had surgery on my left foot this Thursday it will be almost three weeks. This surgeon is a very nice man. Dr.Cohen asked if the other surgeon who operated on my feet before was still in business. I have seen him every week for bandage changing and this Thur. He will take out the pins. Last week he mentioned about how I have had a time of it since I have had so many surgeries and he mentioned again the other surgeon should be ashamed of himself for leaving my feet like that.
> 
> I have been upset . I finished the quilt, I think I showed you all the pictures. I send my daughter Carol emails every so often so she knows I'm still alive. I emailed her and it was returned like there was no valid email address. So I guess she blocked me. How hateful is that? I don't understand what I did that she can act so hateful. I didn't tell my DH or he wouldn't have mailed the package with the quilt in it. So I was upset . I'm not sure how she will act when they receive the box.
> 
> I pray everyone is doing well. Take care. {{HUGS}}


I hope your foot heals well & you have no more troubles with it.
Very sad your DD is acting like this. I hope she comes to her senses & doesn't return your beautiful quilt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi dear friends, I had surgery on my left foot this Thursday it will be almost three weeks. This surgeon is a very nice man. Dr.Cohen asked if the other surgeon who operated on my feet before was still in business. I have seen him every week for bandage changing and this Thur. He will take out the pins. Last week he mentioned about how I have had a time of it since I have had so many surgeries and he mentioned again the other surgeon should be ashamed of himself for leaving my feet like that.
> 
> I have been upset . I finished the quilt, I think I showed you all the pictures. I send my daughter Carol emails every so often so she knows I'm still alive. I emailed her and it was returned like there was no valid email address. So I guess she blocked me. How hateful is that? I don't understand what I did that she can act so hateful. I didn't tell my DH or he wouldn't have mailed the package with the quilt in it. So I was upset . I'm not sure how she will act when they receive the box.
> 
> I pray everyone is doing well. Take care. {{HUGS}}


It's wonderful that you have such a great doctor/surgeon now, and hopefully all goes well and you will have no pain. 
As to your DD, it's nothing that you did, missing a holiday is not that big a deal in the greater scheme of things, at this point it is on her, I think she knows she acted badly and is trying to hide from it, avoidance and all that, all you can do is give it time and hopefully she'll decide to grow up and behave more properly. Hopefully she'll realize that there are more important things than a missed holiday, when she receives the box and realizes how much love is in it. 
In the mean time, sending you tons of hugs to get you through. 
A group hug might not be a bad thing either, Joy is feeling a bit down so could use one too as could several others so {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS Sharon, Joy, Julie...Everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Leo? I would never be brace enough to get a tattoo, I don't like to be on the receiving end of needles


LOL! That is a very good reason not to get one. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all! 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi dear friends, I had surgery on my left foot this Thursday it will be almost three weeks. This surgeon is a very nice man. Dr.Cohen asked if the other surgeon who operated on my feet before was still in business. I have seen him every week for bandage changing and this Thur. He will take out the pins. Last week he mentioned about how I have had a time of it since I have had so many surgeries and he mentioned again the other surgeon should be ashamed of himself for leaving my feet like that.
> 
> I have been upset . I finished the quilt, I think I showed you all the pictures. I send my daughter Carol emails every so often so she knows I'm still alive. I emailed her and it was returned like there was no valid email address. So I guess she blocked me. How hateful is that? I don't understand what I did that she can act so hateful. I didn't tell my DH or he wouldn't have mailed the package with the quilt in it. So I was upset . I'm not sure how she will act when they receive the box.
> 
> I pray everyone is doing well. Take care. {{HUGS}}


Hope the surgery is worth it this time.
It is possible that it was a messed up email- every now and then one is said undeliverable for no reason. But with the history with your DD it could well be that she has chosen to have no further contact with you. Which is so totally sad- you all miss out on so much. And when you don't even know why it is so much harder. Praying that the quilt will help start to mend fences.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Pictures from felting tonight.


Beautiful needle felting Mary and Matthew's pottery pieces are just awesome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I put the laundry on the foot of the bed, that way I have to put it away in order to go to bed, found it is the best method for me getting it done rather than using the laundry basket as a dresser. lol


I wash , dry iron and put it all away same day , I know iron is a dirty word but I've done the laundry that way since I was 13 don't think I'm going to change anytime soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi dear friends, I had surgery on my left foot this Thursday it will be almost three weeks. This surgeon is a very nice man. Dr.Cohen asked if the other surgeon who operated on my feet before was still in business. I have seen him every week for bandage changing and this Thur. He will take out the pins. Last week he mentioned about how I have had a time of it since I have had so many surgeries and he mentioned again the other surgeon should be ashamed of himself for leaving my feet like that.
> 
> I have been upset . I finished the quilt, I think I showed you all the pictures. I send my daughter Carol emails every so often so she knows I'm still alive. I emailed her and it was returned like there was no valid email address. So I guess she blocked me. How hateful is that? I don't understand what I did that she can act so hateful. I didn't tell my DH or he wouldn't have mailed the package with the quilt in it. So I was upset . I'm not sure how she will act when they receive the box.
> 
> I pray everyone is doing well. Take care. {{HUGS}}


Hope you are not in to much pain Sharon and that your foot heal quickly .
I also hope that your daughter comes to her senses and gets in touch


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> The bugs will be so bad, I hate the fire ants,
> 
> When we lived in our house near Burleson, DH made a deal with the fire ants. No fire ants in the front yard or the back close to the hours. As a result, we never had fleas on our cats. DH had read that fire ants eat fleas so we were willing to have a mount or two in back. We are not big out-door people so this was no problem. The grandkids usually played in front so they were away from the ants. Those who have never been bitten by a fire any don't know what they are missing. The bite always itches like mad and usually gets very irritated.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was/is a deepening low that has come over the Tasman, none the less- and my bedroom has sprung a leak.


Oh no! I hope the landlord gets it seen to quickly. :sm06:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Haven't been posting much. Seem to be in funk.


{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ........
> A group hug might not be a bad thing either, Joy is feeling a bit down so could use one too as could several others so {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS Sharon, Joy, Julie...Everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}.


I'm in!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Haven't been posting much. Seem to be in funk.


Chin up and big hugs. :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > The bugs will be so bad, I hate the fire ants,
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> No flooding on our proprieties, but Julie has a leak in her bedroom due to guttering blocked with weeds etc, causing water to go under the eaves and down inside the window. Do hope she can get it sorted out very soon.
> Lots of major flooding in surrounding countryside south east of us, stock losses looking bad. Flooding and slips have cut off coastal area called Coromandel. I have cousins there and hoping they're ok, can't contact due to power outages. It's been a bad storm in this part of our north island. Autumn has struck with a vengeance.


Oh golly that does sound quite bad. And here in my city we are hoping for some decent rain, we do have some forecast for the weekend but we will see what happens. It so often misses here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Glad you are fine- crazy weather. Hope the flooding is not as serious as it looks like.
> Our weather has forgotten it is autumn- with what is coming we will have had only 2 days under 30 for the first 10 days of autumn-with 2 over 35 so far.


Yes Summer seems to be sticking around this year. You have had it hotter than us though. We have been hovering around 28 to 30 for nearly two weeks. Its been feeling hotter than that though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The needle felting looks great!
> Matthews items just keep getting better and better just like his drawing, super kudos. :sm24: :sm24:


Ditto!! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes Summer seems to be sticking around this year. You have had it hotter than us though. We have been hovering around 28 to 30 for nearly two weeks. Its been feeling hotter than that though.


Guess before long we will be cold!
Heading back home tomorrow and will need to talk to David about heating- fortunately as Elizabeth spends a day a week there he will see the need to do it now and not delay longer. It seems I don't cope as well with either extreme now, (I know my extremes especially in winter are a joke to some of you!) And I used to love winter, still better than heat though. But while I can wrap myself up in a blanket can't exactly do that to a 18 month old (as she will be on the first day of winter).


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Crocheting does go faster thankfully, but that's still a ton of work. My BFF keeps giving me hints that she needs another knit lapghan, which I will eventually get made, in red and white, designing it with OU theme in mind for her DH form Oklahoma, but it will probably be the 2nd and last knit afghan I ever do, I'd love to do a Dallas Cowboy one for David, but realistically know that I probably never will.


Our "Alley Kids" are so OU that the boy's room has one wall custom done to be the stadium with his birthday as the score... Yard stones.. you name it... It is OU. He was a football player and she a cheerleader... With Rachel at UT and their niece at Baylor, we have some friendly rivalries going....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Time with GKs is always good & when they get older, I'm sure it's more precious as they get busy with their own lives.
> You just have 2 GDs don't you?


Yes, I have two DD's and two GD's. At almost 17 and 21, they are so busy. I am thrilled that they still enjoy doing things with us. I think I shall lose them all when the youngest goes off to college. I think the kids will relocate and my youngest may as well. We actruakky had planned to move to CO but stayed put to help with the kids when Livey came along and they moved back to TX. My folks moved so much, we only saw the grandparents a couple times a year. We have been fortunate to have ours live near us most of the time. I have requested that any relocation be some pjace fun to visit!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi dear friends, I had surgery on my left foot this Thursday it will be almost three weeks. This surgeon is a very nice man. Dr.Cohen asked if the other surgeon who operated on my feet before was still in business. I have seen him every week for bandage changing and this Thur. He will take out the pins. Last week he mentioned about how I have had a time of it since I have had so many surgeries and he mentioned again the other surgeon should be ashamed of himself for leaving my feet like that.
> 
> I have been upset . I finished the quilt, I think I showed you all the pictures. I send my daughter Carol emails every so often so she knows I'm still alive. I emailed her and it was returned like there was no valid email address. So I guess she blocked me. How hateful is that? I don't understand what I did that she can act so hateful. I didn't tell my DH or he wouldn't have mailed the package with the quilt in it. So I was upset . I'm not sure how she will act when they receive the box.
> 
> I pray everyone is doing well. Take care. {{HUGS}}


It is rare that one Dr. will comment on another... The first one must have been a mess. There was a Dr. reently sentenced to life for intentionally hurting and paralysing people with surgeries. Most unusual. I am sure this new one is even more attentive to you knowing that you have been treated badly. Hope that this will be a final resolution for you.

As to your daughter..... Hopefully, there was an error with the e-mail. Try one more time. If she truly is nursing a grudge to such an extreme, shame on her. All you can do is keep the door open so that she has an opportunity to return when she comes to her senses. I think some young people have no idea just how deeply they are loved and take it for granted. It takes them having a hurt or rejection to wake them up.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wash , dry iron and put it all away same day , I know iron is a dirty word but I've done the laundry that way since I was 13 don't think I'm going to change anytime soon


My DH won't pull a shirt over his head, no knits, so I usually have 2 a day to iron for him. The girls rarely iron.... I always have and always will because I like crisp, neat things, but I must admit that I buy some easier fabrics these days. My brother always wore his shirts so starched.... and he didn't want to tell mom they weren't right so he would re-iron with spray starch. He was only found out when mom figured out what the sticky spot was on the carpet from overspray!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > The bugs will be so bad, I hate the fire ants,
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Guess before long we will be cold!
> Heading back home tomorrow and will need to talk to David about heating- fortunately as Elizabeth spends a day a week there he will see the need to do it now and not delay longer. It seems I don't cope as well with either extreme now, (I know my extremes especially in winter are a joke to some of you!) And I used to love winter, still better than heat though. But while I can wrap myself up in a blanket can't exactly do that to a 18 month old (as she will be on the first day of winter).


I think my body thermostat is permanently broke. Don't do heat well at all and, though I say I like the cold... I do get chilled... like now. The heat keeps coming on. Think I'll crank a low number on the electric blanket That helps back and knee as well and they are griping about the early morning ironing session just a tad.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

darowil said:


> Guess before long we will be cold!
> Heading back home tomorrow and will need to talk to David about heating- fortunately as Elizabeth spends a day a week there he will see the need to do it now and not delay longer. It seems I don't cope as well with either extreme now, (I know my extremes especially in winter are a joke to some of you!) And I used to love winter, still better than heat though. But while I can wrap myself up in a blanket can't exactly do that to a 18 month old (as she will be on the first day of winter).


Could wrap her up if she would just sit still.

Sure, like an 18 month old would sit still.

At night I like the heat to shut off unless it gets down to 55 (never has). Lowest is 65. Husband likes it 72. Comprise - heat can go as low as 67 at night before it turns on. 70 during the day, unless dark and damp day - then heat gets raised a degree, rarely 2 degrees. Yesterday, though, he raised it 3 degrees - thought I was going to suffocate to death!

Oh well, marriage is a constant readjustment - even after 43-1/2 years of marriage! Some marriages don't even last a month!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Did a few rows on the new knitting project and ripped it out. I haven't moved the craft light back to this room since Christmas and this project needs it. I'll make a stab at it in the morning. Hugs to all. We all need one now and then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Guess before long we will be cold!
> Heading back home tomorrow and will need to talk to David about heating- fortunately as Elizabeth spends a day a week there he will see the need to do it now and not delay longer. It seems I don't cope as well with either extreme now, (I know my extremes especially in winter are a joke to some of you!) And I used to love winter, still better than heat though. But while I can wrap myself up in a blanket can't exactly do that to a 18 month old (as she will be on the first day of winter).


I agree with you,I havent coped anywhere near as well as I usually do this Summer. I think it is menopause to blame and the humidity every night here has been horrid. I am actually looking foreward to a bit cooler weather but not too cold. LOL. I hope you get your heating sorted out well before winter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree with you,I havent coped anywhere near as well as I usually do this Summer. I think it is menopause to blame and the humidity every night here has been horrid. I am actually looking foreward to a bit cooler weather but not too cold. LOL. I hope you get your heating sorted out well before winter.


Aaaw Cathy don't you want Bonnie to send some of her lovely weather your way I'm sure she would share if she could :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> Could wrap her up if she would just sit still.
> 
> Sure, like an 18 month old would sit still.
> 
> ...


Heating goes of here at night couldn't sleep otherwise I tend to have the window open too I just get way to hot . 
The heating is on during the day a lot as husband feels the cold a lot more now due to his illness , I've never known anyone have hands and feet so cold 
Luckily we have thermostats on all the radiators so can turn off the ones upstairs when the house gets to hot


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Finished the monster longies for Suraya. Need to add the face.
> 
> Going to start reading this week's tea party and do my best to catch up.


Very cute, Mel!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Sorry about the leak. Hope your landlord fixes it right away before too much damage is done.


Agreed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just wanted to congratulate you on the weight loss! That is a magnificent achievement! Between you, and the very nice weather we are having here at the moment, I am feeling really inspired to do something about my weight. If I could get rid of half what you have, I would be more than happy. In fact, 15 pounds would put me safely out of the 'overweight ' BMI category. Even that felt overwhelming, but when I think what you have managed to lose, I really think I have no excuse not to make the effort. How long did it take? It sounds as if you have been working your way towards your target for some time now.
> 
> As I said, the weather has been very pleasant the last couple of days. Yesterday, I sowed the first vegetable seeds in my new raised bed - lettuce, spring onion (scallions?), carrot and radish. I have some seedlings that I have raised indoors, mostly flowers and herbs, but also some tomatoes. Far too early to put those outside yet, but it does begin to feel as if winter is behind us.


How wonderful to be able to garden! It is still a little early here, but soon!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Aaaw Cathy don't you want Bonnie to send some of her lovely weather your way I'm sure she would share if she could :sm23:


Ha ha ha..... nope! Sorry Bonnie. :sm19:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

oneapril said:


> How wonderful to be able to garden! It is still a little early here, but soon!


In April, maybe! :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> Aaaw Cathy don't you want Bonnie to send some of her lovely weather your way I'm sure she would share if she could :sm23:


Be nice if we could mix all of our weather up, throughout the world, and come up with one uniform, constant temperature throughout the world.

Oh well, in an ideal world. Mmm, think it was called Paradise, when the world was first created.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Aaaw Cathy don't you want Bonnie to send some of her lovely weather your way I'm sure she would share if she could :sm23:


We would willingly have had some of her winter to settle our summer. But she never sent it. :sm08:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> Be nice if we could mix all of our weather up, throughout the world, and come up with one uniform, constant temperature throughout the world.
> 
> Oh well, in an ideal world. Mmm, think it was called Paradise, when the world was first created.


Well I guess we need to wait for the other end of the world then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I am heading off to bed so TTYL.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some really good sounding recipes, Sam, wish my DH was a more adventurous eater????
> I have roast beef in the oven for supper, need to get the potatoes & Yorkshire pudding going too
> I think I found my next project while looking through the links last night. Hope some of the yarn I have will work for it
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flower-cardigan-5


Bonnie that is such a cute sweater!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Haven't been posting much. Seem to be in funk.


Hugs for you, Joy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind but keeping busy with life. Tonight I stayed with Matthew at art class. I brought my needle felting supplies and most of the people needle felted. I will try to post pictures of the art work done by some of the disabled adults and some of the helpers. I have been busy making arrangements for next month when Matthew and I will travel to Minnesota for the art contest. We will be staying with the couple that we went to their wedding last summer. They will cancel their Thursday night activities to attend the art reception with us. I am also hoping that Machriste will be available to attend the reception with us. I am also making other fun plans for the weekend.
> 
> Bella is in the hospital currently which didn't surprise me. Such a fighter she is. I will post a comment that her mom posted on Facebook. I have already started getting small gifts for the family since Easter is coming up. I might be stopping by the home sometime soon to deliver some things to the family. I have been keeping a distance from the family while sickness has been going through the community and my work place. I haven't been sick but didn't want to take any chances.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing Bella's mother's thoughts...I just can't imagine this load she is carrying. I will continue praying for them all.

Mary, you and Matthew will have such a good time on your adventure to the art competition!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Pictures from felting tonight.


The felting is so cute...love them all, especially the cat. And Matthew's pots are so wonderful! The new one is amazing!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now I am heading off to bed so TTYL.


Me too, nighty night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Pictures from felting tonight.


They all look like fun! Well done Matthew getting the handle and spout onto his tea Pot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope it's not a bad leak and is fixed quickly for you. But when storms happen it is often hard to get things done quickly as builders etc are in great demand.


It is what I have to do today- getting hold of Nasir- yesterday was too busy then too tired to cope with trying to track him down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My tattoo didn't hurt at all, it just kind of tingled, now nipple piercings make cold chills go down my spine. When in my 20's (pre breast reduction) I caught a nipple in the very heavy safe door, I thought it was closed but it was open just enough to push shut, yes, I screamed, everyone in a 5 mile radius heard me I think, some not so lady like language too, boss came to see what was wrong, talk about pain. I don't know how anyone can stand to have them pierced. No, no damage, thank goodness, but I thought for sure it had been cut off.


Oh boy, that was nasty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that you and Julie didn't have any flooding on your properties.


Just the leak at my bedroom window- not raining at the moment but more in the forecast- the photos on the news last night were dramatic.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi dear friends, I had surgery on my left foot this Thursday it will be almost three weeks. This surgeon is a very nice man. Dr.Cohen asked if the other surgeon who operated on my feet before was still in business. I have seen him every week for bandage changing and this Thur. He will take out the pins. Last week he mentioned about how I have had a time of it since I have had so many surgeries and he mentioned again the other surgeon should be ashamed of himself for leaving my feet like that.
> 
> I have been upset . I finished the quilt, I think I showed you all the pictures. I send my daughter Carol emails every so often so she knows I'm still alive. I emailed her and it was returned like there was no valid email address. So I guess she blocked me. How hateful is that? I don't understand what I did that she can act so hateful. I didn't tell my DH or he wouldn't have mailed the package with the quilt in it. So I was upset . I'm not sure how she will act when they receive the box.
> 
> I pray everyone is doing well. Take care. {{HUGS}}


Sharon I am glad you are getting your feet fixed. And I am sorry your daughter is so distant. You are being the best person you can be and no one can ask for more. The rest is up to her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Too much to hope that it was a leek instead of a leak. I hope that Nasir gets it fixed quickly.


Did I commit a typo?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kathleendoris said:


> In April, maybe! :sm24: :sm02:


 :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi dear friends, I had surgery on my left foot this Thursday it will be almost three weeks. This surgeon is a very nice man. Dr.Cohen asked if the other surgeon who operated on my feet before was still in business. I have seen him every week for bandage changing and this Thur. He will take out the pins. Last week he mentioned about how I have had a time of it since I have had so many surgeries and he mentioned again the other surgeon should be ashamed of himself for leaving my feet like that.
> 
> I have been upset . I finished the quilt, I think I showed you all the pictures. I send my daughter Carol emails every so often so she knows I'm still alive. I emailed her and it was returned like there was no valid email address. So I guess she blocked me. How hateful is that? I don't understand what I did that she can act so hateful. I didn't tell my DH or he wouldn't have mailed the package with the quilt in it. So I was upset . I'm not sure how she will act when they receive the box.
> 
> I pray everyone is doing well. Take care. {{HUGS}}


That is so sad, Sharon, try to keep strong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's wonderful that you have such a great doctor/surgeon now, and hopefully all goes well and you will have no pain.
> As to your DD, it's nothing that you did, missing a holiday is not that big a deal in the greater scheme of things, at this point it is on her, I think she knows she acted badly and is trying to hide from it, avoidance and all that, all you can do is give it time and hopefully she'll decide to grow up and behave more properly. Hopefully she'll realize that there are more important things than a missed holiday, when she receives the box and realizes how much love is in it.
> In the mean time, sending you tons of hugs to get you through.
> A group hug might not be a bad thing either, Joy is feeling a bit down so could use one too as could several others so {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS Sharon, Joy, Julie...Everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}.


How nice to have a hug! I had a lovely visit last night from the lady who used to own the house- bringing me all sorts of food goodies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no! I hope the landlord gets it seen to quickly. :sm06:


Still got to track him down.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Reading from back to front and praying for Bella and family also Matthew and Mary for their trip can't wait to see pictures of Matthews work and needle felting


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My prayers for Bella and her family. 
Matthews pottery is really good. His art work amazing.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good luck with that literacy programme for the corn!! :sm09:


Well it does have ears to hear..... :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm pretty sure our dust bunnies have morphed into jackrabbits! :sm12: I really do need to move the bed and do under it.


And you know how these breed......


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Just saw yoyr needle felting mary and matthews tea pot awesome! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well it does have ears to hear..... :sm23:


LOL! Nice to see you on here again, how are things with you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE Matthew's teapot! His skills are really advancing at a rapid pace lately. I have the felting tools but haven't give it a try yet; just been to involved in other things. Love the work you did.


pacer said:


> Pictures from felting tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam are you telling us you have a nipple piercing? 


thewren said:


> it doesn't hurt all that much. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. Sending up prayers of healing for you and for your DD. She especially needs them.


Swedenme said:


> Hope you are not in to much pain Sharon and that your foot heal quickly .
> I also hope that your daughter comes to her senses and gets in touch


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We don't have any fire ants here, but we do have the infamouse Scottish midgie! They come in swarms and leave you with itchy red lumps!


& we call those no-see-ums ???? (I googled to see if they were the same thing & it sounds like they are)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes Summer seems to be sticking around this year. You have had it hotter than us though. We have been hovering around 28 to 30 for nearly two weeks. Its been feeling hotter than that though.


I'd rather have that than add the minus sign to it like we have right now????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't wear gloves to weed for the longest time... until I was bit by fire ants. They are AWFUL and take awhile to heal. Treating them just seems to move them somewhere else in the yard.


????Another reason to be grateful for our winters, I don't think they will survive here.
I've learned my lesson to weed with gloves on too, I grabbed a small wasp nest amoung the dead leaves & ended up in ER. Had to get my wedding rings cut off & IV benadryl or something like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Heating goes of here at night couldn't sleep otherwise I tend to have the window open too I just get way to hot .
> The heating is on during the day a lot as husband feels the cold a lot more now due to his illness , I've never known anyone have hands and feet so cold
> Luckily we have thermostats on all the radiators so can turn off the ones upstairs when the house gets to hot


Radiators? Do you have a steam boiler? Or electric heat? 
Here we have mostly central heating, a furnace, in our case propane, in the basement & vents in all the rooms. We do use the fireplace sometimes but it has to be quite cold or it cooks us out of the livingroom but it also has a fan it to circulate the air.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice to have a hug! I had a lovely visit last night from the lady who used to own the house- bringing me all sorts of food goodies.


What a nice lady!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well it does have ears to hear..... :sm23:


Hi, Lin, good to see you here. Are things going better with your in-laws these days?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It may be she doesn't see a clear issue and the MRI gives a better look. Dr.s seem to go step by step so that may be the next. Hope you hear soon and that it can be eased.
> When I was in rehab, they gave me a cortisone shot in shoulder..... It doesn't fix everything... but it sure did help at the time.


I know that I have a torn rotator cuff. The questions are: how bad is it and should I have an operation. It's been six years since I had my accident so I'm sure it has deteriorated. I'm not looking forward to any surgery because that would mean loss of driving for a while and being dependent on someone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My tattoo didn't hurt at all, it just kind of tingled, now nipple piercings make cold chills go down my spine. When in my 20's (pre breast reduction) I caught a nipple in the very heavy safe door, I thought it was closed but it was open just enough to push shut, yes, I screamed, everyone in a 5 mile radius heard me I think, some not so lady like language too, boss came to see what was wrong, talk about pain. I don't know how anyone can stand to have them pierced. No, no damage, thank goodness, but I thought for sure it had been cut off.


Ouch! I can't imagine a nipple piercing and then wonder why anyone would do it. It's not like they go around bare breasted so it can be seen, or do they?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wash , dry iron and put it all away same day , I know iron is a dirty word but I've done the laundry that way since I was 13 don't think I'm going to change anytime soon


I actually like to iron, it's relaxing, but I don't have much to iron these days, used to iron David and Christoper's jeans and tshirts as well as all the sheets but since most of David's stuff just gets hung up pretty quickly and then rolled up and put into his carry bag, I don't bother. Is it weird that I miss ironing? I need to sew more, then I could iron more. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > The bugs will be so bad, I hate the fire ants,
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Another reason to be grateful for our winters, I don't think they will survive here.
> I've learned my lesson to weed with gloves on too, I grabbed a small wasp nest amoung the dead leaves & ended up in ER. Had to get my wedding rings cut off & IV benadryl or something like it.


That must have been nasty!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, nothing major wrong, March winds mean FM flare and insomnia add to general lethargy. Looking forward to a Buddhist Women's conference April 1st. How are you doing?


I'm okay. Just thinking that maybe I should clean my linen closet. Have been watching Charles the Butler clean shelves, fold towels and sheets. Think I might do that. The sun is shining which gives me a lift but the wind is blowing a "hooley" (thanks Kate). :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: Pretty much. (What he needs is a lightning strike and to keep his wallet closed.)


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a nice lady!


She really is- I've been chomping on the grapes- and working out what to do with what- and also the Spinach/Silver Beet that Fan gifted me yesterday, on the way to Seniors. That by the way was the lowest turn-out we've ever had, but the weather was atrocious- and the little stream that runs through the garden had become a small lake- I could visibly see the level rising, until the rain eased off. More is forecast for today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We don't have any fire ants here, but we do have the infamouse Scottish midgie! They come in swarms and leave you with itchy red lumps!


Ewe yuck! Fire ants burn and itch, badly, leave red welts and I get little bumps like pimples that are filled with a clear puss, and when you itch them and they open, they burn like crazy and take me days to get rid of even with benadryl and itch creams.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> No flooding on our proprieties, but Julie has a leak in her bedroom due to guttering blocked with weeds etc, causing water to go under the eaves and down inside the window. Do hope she can get it sorted out very soon.
> Lots of major flooding in surrounding countryside south east of us, stock losses looking bad. Flooding and slips have cut off coastal area called Coromandel. I have cousins there and hoping they're ok, can't contact due to power outages. It's been a bad storm in this part of our north island. Autumn has struck with a vengeance.


Sorry to hear about the flooding. Hope everyone stays safe, including livestock.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Our "Alley Kids" are so OU that the boy's room has one wall custom done to be the stadium with his birthday as the score... Yard stones.. you name it... It is OU. He was a football player and she a cheerleader... With Rachel at UT and their niece at Baylor, we have some friendly rivalries going....


LOL!! A blended family. lol I need to find a copy of the UT / A&M song, i always got a kick out of that one. lol That and the Man Song. lol I need to check YouTube. lol

Found! 





https://www.google.com/search?q=The+man+song&oq=The+man+song&aqs=chrome..69i57.5167j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i tried system restore but it doesn't change the setting which was what i had to do to fix things. working great now. i was afraid i would have to wait untiol tomorrow but ron sent directions and it worked. --- sam


Glad you got it fixed. What would we do without you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad you got it fixed. What would we do without you?


Well, one thing our larders would probably not be stocked so full- and we'd not have the same incredible ideas coming to enhance the cook's repertoire!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks Tami... See you in June.


Absolutely!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi dear friends, I had surgery on my left foot this Thursday it will be almost three weeks. This surgeon is a very nice man. Dr.Cohen asked if the other surgeon who operated on my feet before was still in business. I have seen him every week for bandage changing and this Thur. He will take out the pins. Last week he mentioned about how I have had a time of it since I have had so many surgeries and he mentioned again the other surgeon should be ashamed of himself for leaving my feet like that.
> 
> I have been upset . I finished the quilt, I think I showed you all the pictures. I send my daughter Carol emails every so often so she knows I'm still alive. I emailed her and it was returned like there was no valid email address. So I guess she blocked me. How hateful is that? I don't understand what I did that she can act so hateful. I didn't tell my DH or he wouldn't have mailed the package with the quilt in it. So I was upset . I'm not sure how she will act when they receive the box.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My DH won't pull a shirt over his head, no knits, so I usually have 2 a day to iron for him. The girls rarely iron.... I always have and always will because I like crisp, neat things, but I must admit that I buy some easier fabrics these days. My brother always wore his shirts so starched.... and he didn't want to tell mom they weren't right so he would re-iron with spray starch. He was only found out when mom figured out what the sticky spot was on the carpet from overspray!


LOL! But it was very considerate that rather than say anything, he did it himself.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just marking my spot so I can try to keep up ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think my body thermostat is permanently broke. Don't do heat well at all and, though I say I like the cold... I do get chilled... like now. The heat keeps coming on. Think I'll crank a low number on the electric blanket That helps back and knee as well and they are griping about the early morning ironing session just a tad.


And realistically, when you are in temps of 90 and higher, it doesn't have to get super cold to be cold, when it gets into the 60's it's at least a 30 degree difference so it's really noticeable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did I commit a typo?


No, I was being funny. :sm12:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Radiators? Do you have a steam boiler? Or electric heat?
> Here we have mostly central heating, a furnace, in our case propane, in the basement & vents in all the rooms. We do use the fireplace sometimes but it has to be quite cold or it cooks us out of the livingroom but it also has a fan it to circulate the air.


It's central heating worked off a gas combi boiler and radiators in every room


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice to have a hug! I had a lovely visit last night from the lady who used to own the house- bringing me all sorts of food goodies.


Oh what a wonderful visit. And food never goes amiss, speaking of which, I need breakfast. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well it does have ears to hear..... :sm23:


LOL!!!
Great to see you, hope all is well in your part of the world.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot so I can try to keep up ????????


Hello Caren like your new avatar


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam are you telling us you have a nipple piercing?


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & we call those no-see-ums ???? (I googled to see if they were the same thing & it sounds like they are)


Oh, we had those in Alaska, they aren't quite as bad as fire ants but pretty darn close.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Another reason to be grateful for our winters, I don't think they will survive here.
> I've learned my lesson to weed with gloves on too, I grabbed a small wasp nest amoung the dead leaves & ended up in ER. Had to get my wedding rings cut off & IV benadryl or something like it.


Oh wow! Good thing I always try to wear gloves, that's something I'd do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Ouch! I can't imagine a nipple piercing and then wonder why anyone would do it. It's not like they go around bare breasted so it can be seen, or do they?


Nowadays, you just never know. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot so I can try to keep up ????????


Hi Caren, you look great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay y'all, I'm caught up again so I need to go get the kitchen picked up and trash out and the 2 small fish tanks clean syphoned out and refilled before the dishtv guy gets here. 
I'll be back later,
Take it easy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Heating goes of here at night couldn't sleep otherwise I tend to have the window open too I just get way to hot .
> The heating is on during the day a lot as husband feels the cold a lot more now due to his illness , I've never known anyone have hands and feet so cold
> Luckily we have thermostats on all the radiators so can turn off the ones upstairs when the house gets to hot


My DH was always cold and the temp in the house was set at 80, sometimes above. I had to go out to get cooled off. His mom was the same. When you walked into the house, it was like hitting a brick wall. Funny though, if he was outside and it was 80, it was too hot. Go figure. I have the thermostat set at 72 but when the sun shines, the furnace doesn't even come on. I even find that too warm at times.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice to have a hug! I had a lovely visit last night from the lady who used to own the house- bringing me all sorts of food goodies.


Wasn't that a nice treat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still got to track him down.


Hope it's sooner rather than later and that there isn't any rain in the meantime.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & we call those no-see-ums ???? (I googled to see if they were the same thing & it sounds like they are)


I remember getting bitten by those when I was on the beach in Florida. Didn't know why I was so itchy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, one thing our larders would probably not be stocked so full- and we'd not have the same incredible ideas coming to enhance the cook's repertoire!


You're right about that. I have almost as many recipes as I do patterns :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally caught up so better get working. Wish the wind would drop. Always wishing for something or other. Have to take Candy out but don't want to get blown away. Back later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, thank you probably both, hugs, and a swift kick!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you, very comforting. I feel bad whimpering when there are families like Super Bella's. It just gets old day after day to feel lousy. If its not colitis its FM. Last year even I would take an hour yoga or zumba class, walk Maya and feel good. I need to shake this, I dont like being this depressed and snarky.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you, feel comforted.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, so hurtful when relationships with kids are t good. I pray your DD will love the quilt and contact you.
Kaye, thank you for including me in group hug. Hugs to Sharon and Julie.
Mary, lo e Matthew's bowl. Needle felting is very pretty.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> LOL! Nice to see you on here again, how are things with you?


Thanks, Kate - Still rather preoccupied with other things but I do try to keep up with you guys. I'll be back properly as soon as I can. Meanwhile have fun and keep on supporting each other through all life throws at you. Much love, Lin


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, thank you so much. How are you doing?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so glad you had nice visit from former house owner.
Bonnie, goodness, picking up wasps nest sounds horrifically painful.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Lin, good to see you here. Are things going better with your in-laws these days?


Thank you Bonnie, just replied to Kate re me, the in-laws are OK but DFIL isn't getting much relief from his Parkinson's meds. DH thinks he will need to be on a higher dose especially first thing in the morning. Think the Drs are trying not to give him too much too early on in his treatment as it will then become less effective more quickly. As he's nearly 90 seems maybe better to give him quality of life right now! DH will be there this weekend, and our DD is staying with them all this week whilst working nearby, so allowing my BIL to take a bit of a break. 
Hope your weather is a bit kinder soon. We complain if it gets below 0C! We are getting a lot of storms and rain but not too cold. Just a bit too grey.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!
> Great to see you, hope all is well in your part of the world.


Thanks! I'm still trying to monitor what you party animals are doing, I'm fine just rather busy but hope to be back in the conversations soon.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot so I can try to keep up ????????


Good to hear from you, Caren. You are looking good, if your avatar is anything to go by! Where are you at the moment - or would you rather not say? I miss you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Pictures from felting tonight.


Your felting is beautiful! And Matthew's tea pot is exquisite! I am so amazed by his talent. My heart breaks for Bella and her family. Prayers for the extraordinary family.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Quite possibly, lol, no my step grandmother was not a very nice person, so probably not, she even managed to alienate her hairdresser. :sm06:


I certainly wouldn't want to alienate my hairdresser! Think of what she could do to your hair!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Finally caught up so better get working. Wish the wind would drop. Always wishing for something or other. Have to take Candy out but don't want to get blown away. Back later.


It's blowing one of Kates Hoolies out here today, I did the small load of laundry so that I could get it hung out to dry. 
Gizmo and Ryssa almost need a kite string attached to their tails. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks! I'm still trying to monitor what you party animals are doing, I'm fine just rather busy but hope to be back in the conversations soon.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I certainly wouldn't want to alienate my hairdresser! Think of what she could do to your hair!


That's what David said! LOL! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, sandwich eaten and caught up so need to go get the fish tanks cleaned out. That should be the last cleaning that I need to do this week I think as I'm pretty well caught up. See you all in a while.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh poor Bailey, I hope he's fine soon.


Thank you. Bailey is doing well. The cyst appears to be shrinking. The meds make him sleepy so my house is very quiet! He still gets up and follows me wherever I go, but he looks like he is not liking my movement!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It's good to get out. I'll be cleaning a path like crazy in the morning. DD is coming to pick up her cheese making kit and a couple other birthday gifts and just got a note from Rachel... she is coming home this week-end. I guess it is Spring Break already... That means some time with my grands and a dent in my wallet! I wouldn't want it any other way.


Worth every "dent" to get to spend time with them!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, What a deluge round our island yesterday. I've just been on the phone to my cousins, and they are fine thank goodness. They told me their street was under water yesterday but the house is safe and all is well.
I had a lovely day at seniors club with Julie yesterday, despite the bad weather. A Tai Chi master demonstrated a few moves, and the history behind it and it was very interesting. Afterwards we had a delicious Chinese lunch which we all enjoyed. At first I was having misgivings at joining the club, but think it's going to be a lot of fun, once the other members come along and I get to meet them. 
Wonderful work coming from you folks out there, always great to see what you've been doing. I need to get going and finish my bolero I started knitting, as the weather slides into autumn. Mind you it came with a hiss and a roar yesterday, wondering what winter will bring, shudder shudder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, I was being funny. :sm12:


I was meaning to be funny, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh what a wonderful visit. And food never goes amiss, speaking of which, I need breakfast. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wasn't that a nice treat.


It was! And is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope it's sooner rather than later and that there isn't any rain in the meantime.


There is a bad system coming in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sharon, so hurtful when relationships with kids are t good. I pray your DD will love the quilt and contact you.
> Kaye, thank you for including me in group hug. Hugs to Sharon and Julie.
> Mary, lo e Matthew's bowl. Needle felting is very pretty.


Thank you Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so glad you had nice visit from former house owner.
> Bonnie, goodness, picking up wasps nest sounds horrifically painful.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I certainly wouldn't want to alienate my hairdresser! Think of what she could do to your hair!


Too true! And as I have an appointment with mine tomorrow, I will have to be on my best behaviour!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & we call those no-see-ums ???? (I googled to see if they were the same thing & it sounds like they are)


Could well be - they are only visible when they appear in a swarm, as they usually do!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well it does have ears to hear..... :sm23:


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you. Bailey is doing well. The cyst appears to be shrinking. The meds make him sleepy so my house is very quiet! He still gets up and follows me wherever I go, but he looks like he is not liking my movement!


It's good the meds are working, even when not on meds, they don't like us to move if they are sleeping and close to us. lol
We think Buster had a mild stroke, he's doing fine but he's on asprin 2x a day, to prevent another.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & we call those no-see-ums ???? (I googled to see if they were the same thing & it sounds like they are)


We have those up north and here on occasion. So annoying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was meaning to be funny, too!


LOL! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have everything done so now I can sit and knit and wait for the tv guy to get here, says he should be here around 2:30 so hopefully it won't take him to long to get everything done.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Another reason to be grateful for our winters, I don't think they will survive here.
> I've learned my lesson to weed with gloves on too, I grabbed a small wasp nest amoung the dead leaves & ended up in ER. Had to get my wedding rings cut off & IV benadryl or something like it.


We have a large bell made from a propane torch tank that has wasps nesting. I've been stung enough times now that I am actually a little afraid of a bad reaction. The red ones are just plain mean. Given the fungal lung infection, I am supposed to wear gloves and a mask whenever I disturb dirt. Hate it because the glasses fog up and I can't feel the roots. Today is sunny and I should be out cutting some things back.... but I think I will start a new knit. Having motivation problems!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I know that I have a torn rotator cuff. The questions are: how bad is it and should I have an operation. It's been six years since I had my accident so I'm sure it has deteriorated. I'm not looking forward to any surgery because that would mean loss of driving for a while and being dependent on someone.


Thought so.... DD has an ongoing issue. I don't think mine is torn, but it is not right either. I do have a series of exercises I was given when it was frozen.. Now to just DO them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's good the meds are working, even when not on meds, they don't like us to move if they are sleeping and close to us. lol
> We think Buster had a mild stroke, he's doing fine but he's on asprin 2x a day, to prevent another.


Poor wee thing, I hope he continues to keep well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oops, double post.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Received this from admin today.

from: Admin (all from/all to)
received on: Mar 8, 2017 10:08:47
This is an automated notice.

Your topic
"Knitting Tea Party - 17th February, 2017"
was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Received this from admin today.
> 
> from: Admin (all from/all to)
> received on: Mar 8, 2017 10:08:47
> ...


It is likely to be happening again! will it throw out your page numbers, Kate?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, What a deluge round our island yesterday. I've just been on the phone to my cousins, and they are fine thank goodness. They told me their street was under water yesterday but the house is safe and all is well.
> I had a lovely day at seniors club with Julie yesterday, despite the bad weather. A Tai Chi master demonstrated a few moves, and the history behind it and it was very interesting. Afterwards we had a delicious Chinese lunch which we all enjoyed. At first I was having misgivings at joining the club, but think it's going to be a lot of fun, once the other members come along and I get to meet them.
> Wonderful work coming from you folks out there, always great to see what you've been doing. I need to get going and finish my bolero I started knitting, as the weather slides into autumn. Mind you it came with a hiss and a roar yesterday, wondering what winter will bring, shudder shudder.


It's wonderful that you're having such a great time with Julie and the Seniors Club. 
:sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ewe yuck! Fire ants burn and itch, badly, leave red welts and I get little bumps like pimples that are filled with a clear puss, and when you itch them and they open, they burn like crazy and take me days to get rid of even with benadryl and itch creams.


I get those bumps too and have to get them scratched open to help stop itching... I have seen people in serious trouble with soda cans set on the ground at NB.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's wonderful that you're having such a great time with Julie and the Seniors Club.
> :sm24:


It was a very tiny group yesterday- but the weather WAS atrocious!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! A blended family. lol I need to find a copy of the UT / A&M song, i always got a kick out of that one. lol That and the Man Song. lol I need to check YouTube. lol
> 
> Found!
> 
> ...


Fun, I didn't know those songs. (The worst is at my DD's house. SIL was a player at Tennessee. Rachel at UT. Never should those two oranges be seen together!!!!!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Too true! And as I have an appointment with mine tomorrow, I will have to be on my best behaviour!


And they have access to places that are hard for us to see on ourselves. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think your daughter needs a good come to Jesus talk. how dare she block her mother from her email. and if she doesn't appreciate the quilt i would have her committed. children should not be like that. do lovely things for yourself - you deserve it.

i hope these surgeries you are having will bring you less pain and good mobility in the future. --- sam



Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi dear friends, I had surgery on my left foot this Thursday it will be almost three weeks. This surgeon is a very nice man. Dr.Cohen asked if the other surgeon who operated on my feet before was still in business. I have seen him every week for bandage changing and this Thur. He will take out the pins. Last week he mentioned about how I have had a time of it since I have had so many surgeries and he mentioned again the other surgeon should be ashamed of himself for leaving my feet like that.
> 
> I have been upset . I finished the quilt, I think I showed you all the pictures. I send my daughter Carol emails every so often so she knows I'm still alive. I emailed her and it was returned like there was no valid email address. So I guess she blocked me. How hateful is that? I don't understand what I did that she can act so hateful. I didn't tell my DH or he wouldn't have mailed the package with the quilt in it. So I was upset . I'm not sure how she will act when they receive the box.
> 
> I pray everyone is doing well. Take care. {{HUGS}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poor wee thing, I hope he continues to keep well.


Thank you, he seems to be his usual happy, food oriented self, he has some hip/joint issues but he's 13 or 14 years old so it's understandable, he gets his tablets that I crush for that also.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And realistically, when you are in temps of 90 and higher, it doesn't have to get super cold to be cold, when it gets into the 60's it's at least a 30 degree difference so it's really noticeable.


Those 50 degree drops are killers... Up and down, Up and down.... To think, I gave away so many sweaters and coats when we moved here. Didn't realize there would be snow and ice.. Rare, but it happens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I get those bumps too and have to get them scratched open to help stop itching... I have seen people in serious trouble with soda cans set on the ground at NB.


Oh yes, that could be awful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother was the same way although when the children were old enough - myself included - she separated the laundry and we all had things to iron. however - only mother was allowed to touch daddy's white shirts. heavy starch in the collar and cuffs and medium starch in the body and sleeves. and that is still how i get them done when i send my to the laundry. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I wash , dry iron and put it all away same day , I know iron is a dirty word but I've done the laundry that way since I was 13 don't think I'm going to change anytime soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fun, I didn't know those songs. (The worst is at my DD's house. SIL was a player at Tennessee. Rachel at UT. Never should those two oranges be seen together!!!!!


LOL! Our radio station, KJ97 in SA used to play them both quite often several years ago, was so fun to listen to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those 50 degree drops are killers... Up and down, Up and down.... To think, I gave away so many sweaters and coats when we moved here. Didn't realize there would be snow and ice.. Rare, but it happens.


Yes they are, and not so good for the sinus' either. 
I didn't take much cold weather gear from Alaska to Texas and really had days that I wished I had.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you, very comforting. I feel bad whimpering when there are families like Super Bella's. It just gets old day after day to feel lousy. If its not colitis its FM. Last year even I would take an hour yoga or zumba class, walk Maya and feel good. I need to shake this, I dont like being this depressed and snarky.


Yeah, partly why i've been MIA for so long... It is the feeling overwhelmed that seems to paralyze me. If I could just get a "fresh start". I feel like just having someone sit here and keep me company while I do things would be a huge help. Sometimes, just standing up and doing ANYTHING, right or wrong, is the only way I can kick start. Having pain is just exhausting though. Hope you get some relief soon. Sometimes you just need to give yourself permission to not be super woman and have a "lost day".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you tns - what have you been up to? --- sam



TNS said:


> And you know how these breed......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you Bonnie, just replied to Kate re me, the in-laws are OK but DFIL isn't getting much relief from his Parkinson's meds. DH thinks he will need to be on a higher dose especially first thing in the morning. Think the Drs are trying not to give him too much too early on in his treatment as it will then become less effective more quickly. As he's nearly 90 seems maybe better to give him quality of life right now! DH will be there this weekend, and our DD is staying with them all this week whilst working nearby, so allowing my BIL to take a bit of a break.
> Hope your weather is a bit kinder soon. We complain if it gets below 0C! We are getting a lot of storms and rain but not too cold. Just a bit too grey.


I so agree, given the age. Feel the same way when they are so worried about addiction to some anxiety and pain meds (though I'm not foolish about it). After all, I'm old enough and the particular pill I want is free so I think it is a much better solution than the alternative. I understand not wanting to have to escalate too soon, but waiting too long seems wrong too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually i had two. a friend and i were sitting at an outside cafe in seattle - friday evening after a week's work - and he says 'i see here that (and i can't remember the name of the place) has a sale on nipple piercing - think i am going to do it. and i said - good -i'll go along and have it done at the same time. so that is what we did. talk about an adrenaline rush. when i had my galbladder taken out the surgeon took them out since he was using some kind of an electric tool to cauterize blood vessels. i was very angry with him that he did not put them back when he was done. i have thought about having it done again - maybe next time i go to seattle. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam are you telling us you have a nipple piercing?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO!



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Caren, you look great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually i had two. a friend and i were sitting at an outside cafe in seattle - friday evening after a week's work - and he says 'i see here that (and i can't remember the name of the place) has a sale on nipple piercing - think i am going to do it. and i said - good -i'll go along and have it done at the same time. so that is what we did. talk about an adrenaline rush. when i had my galbladder taken out the surgeon took them out since he was using some kind of an electric tool to cauterize blood vessels. i was very angry with him that he did not put them back when he was done. i have thought about having it done again - maybe next time i go to seattle. --- sam


Wow, did not realise what a wild guy you are Sam!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Worth every "dent" to get to spend time with them!


So true, and cheaper than therapy! They make me smile.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be so good to see more of you - you have been missed a lot. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot so I can try to keep up ????????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, What a deluge round our island yesterday. I've just been on the phone to my cousins, and they are fine thank goodness. They told me their street was under water yesterday but the house is safe and all is well.
> I had a lovely day at seniors club with Julie yesterday, despite the bad weather. A Tai Chi master demonstrated a few moves, and the history behind it and it was very interesting. Afterwards we had a delicious Chinese lunch which we all enjoyed. At first I was having misgivings at joining the club, but think it's going to be a lot of fun, once the other members come along and I get to meet them.
> Wonderful work coming from you folks out there, always great to see what you've been doing. I need to get going and finish my bolero I started knitting, as the weather slides into autumn. Mind you it came with a hiss and a roar yesterday, wondering what winter will bring, shudder shudder.


DH gave me Tai Chi lessons as a gift once. Very interesting....Getting from one movement to the next was not easy for me. I do better with yoga. Just needed more lessons. Love that your group serves a lunch. We can buy one cheaply, but not part of the program.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

growing up that was what we had - coal fired hot water - used to hang my clothes on them during the winter so they would be warm when i went to put them on. i can still hear dad going down to the basement to get the fire built up early in the morning. you could hear him getting the clinkers out and the shovel hitting the furnace door. that was wonderful heat. i wonder how he did it - the basement had to be cold - and he hated being cold - i think his favorite temperatures were above 80°. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's central heating worked off a gas combi boiler and radiators in every room


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Too true! And as I have an appointment with mine tomorrow, I will have to be on my best behaviour!


I don't go regularly but alternate between two, one younger and one older.... Wish any of us could up with something easy and good looking!!!! Mom's hair was always gorgeous. Gerry thinks I'm looking a little "institutional" right now. Chopped it super short... but it will grow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????Another reason to be grateful for our winters, I don't think they will survive here.
> I've learned my lesson to weed with gloves on too, I grabbed a small wasp nest amoung the dead leaves & ended up in ER. Had to get my wedding rings cut off & IV benadryl or something like it.


That could have been really serious indeed- nasty things when they sting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all have our down times joy. and you have every right to be snarky. bella's family is having a difficult time - but that is their family - nothing to do with you. there is always going to be people worse off than you but that doesn't mean you can't have your off times and not feel guilty about it. i hope that makes sense - i know what i jmean - just finding it difficult to put into words. you vent any time you feel like it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you, very comforting. I feel bad whimpering when there are families like Super Bella's. It just gets old day after day to feel lousy. If its not colitis its FM. Last year even I would take an hour yoga or zumba class, walk Maya and feel good. I need to shake this, I dont like being this depressed and snarky.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually i had two. a friend and i were sitting at an outside cafe in seattle - friday evening after a week's work - and he says 'i see here that (and i can't remember the name of the place) has a sale on nipple piercing - think i am going to do it. and i said - good -i'll go along and have it done at the same time. so that is what we did. talk about an adrenaline rush. when i had my galbladder taken out the surgeon took them out since he was using some kind of an electric tool to cauterize blood  vessels. i was very angry with him that he did not put them back when he was done. i have thought about having it done again - maybe next time i go to seattle. --- sam


Doc didn't at least return them??? tsk, tsk. (Now we know what to get you for Christmas!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I love it Sam! A man after my own impulsive heart! I've had several ear & nose piercings close up because nurses insisted I remove them prior to surgery. Still wish the nose was pierced but rub my nose so much now days I'm very hesitant to do so. You are braver than I with the nipple piercing. Did work with a woman that had her "nether regions" pierced (so she said). Wouldn't do that for sure!


thewren said:


> actually i had two. a friend and i were sitting at an outside cafe in seattle - friday evening after a week's work - and he says 'i see here that (and i can't remember the name of the place) has a sale on nipple piercing - think i am going to do it. and i said - good -i'll go along and have it done at the same time. so that is what we did. talk about an adrenaline rush. when i had my galbladder taken out the surgeon took them out since he was using some kind of an electric tool to cauterize blood vessels. i was very angry with him that he did not put them back when he was done. i have thought about having it done again - maybe next time i go to seattle. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That could have been really serious indeed- nasty things when they sting.


I am more allergic to bee stings- but I sort of feel for them- sacrificing their lives.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> growing up that was what we had - coal fired hot water - used to hang my clothes on them during the winter so they would be warm when i went to put them on. i can still hear dad going down to the basement to get the fire built up early in the morning. you could hear him getting the clinkers out and the shovel hitting the furnace door. that was wonderful heat. i wonder how he did it - the basement had to be cold - and he hated being cold - i think his favorite temperatures were above 80°. --- sam


Grandmother had a coal shoot and a coal room with a huge boiler. We didn't have coal, but several places had radiators. Where else would one dry socks and mittens? I did worry when the girls were little about burns. We bought new construction soon after and no more radiators.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She really is- I've been chomping on the grapes- and working out what to do with what- and also the Spinach/Silver Beet that Fan gifted me yesterday, on the way to Seniors. That by the way was the lowest turn-out we've ever had, but the weather was atrocious- and the little stream that runs through the garden had become a small lake- I could visibly see the level rising, until the rain eased off. More is forecast for today.


How good to have the previous owner come to visit- especially bearing gifts! 
The weather likely was why so few came- it sounds like you have had some nasty weather there. Getting a lift now is great as well especially in weather like you have been having.


----------

